# [LPF] Ties that Bind



## Qik (Apr 7, 2012)

And here we are!

My thanks to all of you for agreeing to play in this.  It promises to be quite a fun group.  Special thanks to Artur for a) asking me to help throw this party, and b) being patient while I prepared it.

With that in mind: the adventure promises to be at least modestly long (although I always find it hard to tell).  I'm going to do it in several parts, all of which have been outlined to some degree; depending on how things go on my end, there may be a bit of a break between acts so I can finalize the numbers.

We're going to start off with Elenka and Audra traveling back from Martna (sorry I didn't mention it earlier, GE, given your post in the Mystic Pearl; oh well, no harm, no foul), and Fulgrim and Eanos in Venza.  There are no big secrets to be kept from one group to the next, but they were divergent enough that I wanted to start separately.  We should merge shortly.

I'll put up the adventure information here shortly, but for now, I want to throw the thread and the first post up.

      [MENTION=50177]Artur Hawkwing[/MENTION]
      [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION]
      [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]
      [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION]

[sblock=Encounters/Rewards]Dragon Encounter: 1200 xp (300 each)

Phedilo's Payment: 3000 gp (750 each)

Deinonychus: 2400 xp (600 each), +1 Greataxe (2320 gp), Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp), 2 Potions of Mage Armor (100 gp), Scroll of Glitterdust (150 gp)

Search/Heal Skill Challenge: 1200 xp (300 each)[/sblock][sblock=Expenditures]Horse rentals: 50 gp deposit each for Fulgrim, Eanos, and Audra, and 100 gp for Elenka.  50% due back on safe return of the horses, for a final cost of 25 gp per horse.[/sblock][sblock=Marching Order]Eanos***Fulgrim
Audra***Elenka
Drev[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 7, 2012)

*Act I*

[sblock=Audra & Elenka]In the aftermath of the fall of the Temple of the Living God, Audra and Elenka made sure to enjoy their down time.  Although Martna was a much smaller city than Venza, it nevertheless had its own comforts and experiences to offer.  And given their recently-obtained celebrity status in the city, due to the role they played in removing the scourge that was the followers of Owbej, the pair found themselves on the receiving end of countless acts of kindness and beneficence.   In short, it was a pleasant resolution to what had been a mostly hair-raising experience.

Still, all good things must come to an end, and the two eventually found themselves inquiring about passage back to Venza.  A bit of legwork led them to the decks of the Rascal, a cargo ship captained by Hwuzel, a somewhat-eccentric gnome.  In the end, Captain Hwuzel opted to offer them free passage in exchange for the promise of protection from any would-be raiders along the way.  "Aye, Hwuzel has heard of you two - if you can take down the faithful of Owbej, you can certainly be expected to keep the Rascal free from the grubby hands of pirates!"  Although the ship and its captain seemed slightly atypical, the two decided not to look a gift horse in the mouth.  Shortly thereafter, they set sail for Venza, looking forward to seeing the City of Glass.[/sblock]
[sblock=Eanos & Fulgim]After stopping along the way to place an order with Marla, Phedilo leads the into a back room.  Seating himself opposite the door at the round table there within, he gestures for Eanos to sit as well.  "Thank you for hearing me out, Master Eanos.  Really, I have two proposals to make for you: one just for aid with a simple chore, really, and the other, well..."  He trails off, catches himself, and smiles.  "Well, perhaps we will take it one step at a time, shall we?"

"I have a small shipment coming into the docks in a few days.  It's nothing special, really - certainly not nearly as sensitive a contents as the stone - but the gnome for whom some of the items are due is a bit of the cautious sort, especially as of late.  He had entreated me to find some help in picking up the cargo, and given his skill in the art of divination, I have opted to heed his advice."  Phedilo hastens to add, "Not that I anticipate anything out of the ordinary, mind you, and certainly nothing on the order of our, ah, prior experience.  Really, I believe my colleague is just being cautious.  The whole thing should be a rather simple matter.  And then, well, we can talk about the, ah, more involved issue..."

"I will pay you well, of course, and Master Fulgrim, too, should be be able to join us."  Leaning in as if to keep the following between them, he adds, "I would have invited the others, too, but that celestial makes me a bit nervous, and as for Master Maui...."

"I just don't know what to think of him."[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 7, 2012)

*Audra Frost - Human Monk (Order of the Diamond Heart, Venza) Level 4*









*OOC:*


Might as well be the one to kick he first ball here, right?  Mega thanks for this, Qik. I figured you might get a kick out of messing with Audra and her history.  I'm looking so forward to this. 







[sblock=Audra and Elenka]_Audra was convinced, fairly easily, by Elenka that taking a ship back to Venza from Martna would be far preferable to the round about route that Audra took, by necessity, to get to Martna previously. She has only known Elenka for a short time, but has found her trust quickly won by the flaming haired summoner. She suggests, so that at least it looks good, the two of them might take shifts, turns of walking about or standing about the deck, as if ready for any trouble that might happen to befall the Rascal. She volunteers to go first, to allow the Summoner time to rest if she so desired.  Audra found herself enjoying the feeling of the breeze of the ship in motion blowing into her face, her red hair, for now, out of the leather loops that usually hold it back behind her head blowing now and then with the wind. She moves around the deck, pausing to look out and lean casually against a handy crate, box or even rail. Her eyes scanning the near and far._[/sblock]

[sblock=GE]By no means am I assuming the Elenka has gone below, just that Audra volunteered.  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 7, 2012)

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]Early on in their voyage, Audra's shifts are occupied by the breeze, the passing scenery along the river bank, and little else.  Although the _Rascal's_ relatively small crew is friendly enough when given the opportunity, they tend towards keeping to their own tasks and allowing Audra and Elenka to keep to their's.  The two get the sense that passengers are something of an anomaly aboard this transport ship.

The exception to this rule is Captain Hwuzel himself.  From the start, he makes a habit of appearing at odd intervals and hours, making extremely obtuse, and unprompted comments ("Moon looks half-cocked this evening, that's for sure," and "You know, if Hwuzel wasn't a captain, he'd have been an entrepreneur.  He'd have specialized mostly in livestock and volatile powders," being exemplary), and then hastening off, often before the ladies have a chance to respond.  Maybe it's the relative isolation of life on the water, maybe it's simply the culture gap so common in interspecies relations, but whatever the cause, Captain Hwuzel is one odd bloke indeed.  But, apparently. harmless.

[sblock=OOC]GE - just curious, is Elenka keeping Drev under wraps?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

I was out of town this weekend, so just a heads up that I am back and will get caught up over the next 24 hours.  Looking forward to this one!

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for checking in, IW.  No worries; you had said in the social group that you were AFK.  It's been a slow weekend, anyway, so no rush!  Glad to have you back, though.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2012)

[sblock=Audra, Elenka, & the very big stick]Elenka would vastly prefer travel by land; it is, after all, how she originally traveled from her home in the foothills of the Seithr Mountains to Venza.  Her experience with river travel, while not unpleasant, was, barring a brief encounter with pirates of short stature and even shorter luck, tedious to say the least.  However, she allowed herself to be convinced that river travel would be faster and Audra _did_ seem rather eager to return to the City of Glass.

Unfortunately, Captain Renlow never reappeared in Martna while they were looking for passage and they eventually settled on the _Rascal_ and Captain Hwuzel.  Odd though the gnomish captain might be Elenka finds that the non sequiturs are more than entertaining once one has managed to make the leap of unreason.

Drevezh'korol takes to sitting at the front of the boat like some sort of over-sized masthead and stares out over the waters that they will soon be traveling over.  Elenka normally sits nearby or wanders the deck from small bit of shade to small bit of shade looking to shield her fair skin from the sun or chats amiably with Audra.  Audra seems much more introspective than Elenka and Elenka takes it as her personal quest to draw the other woman into conversation as much as possible.

"What do you plan to do once you've returned to Venza, Audra?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, should've checked with you first about the shopping, Qik.  Can we assume it took place in Martna before she left, excepting the house, of course?

And no, she isn't going to keep Drevezh'korol under wraps.  Her experience in Martna has made her inclined to not try to hide him ever, if she can get away with it.

Also, her SOP every morning would be to summon Drev, then cast extended Mage Armor upon him using the rod.[/sblock]



[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 9, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=Eanos, Fulgrim, Phedilo]Eanos raises an eyebrow. Phedilo's circumspect reference to what Maui may or may not have done with their last enemy was clear enough to the inquisitor.

"Think we've all been in dark places, but point taken. I think the guy could probably use a little bit to drink off what he and his cat went through. 

"As for me, long as there aren't more crazy rocks popping me off to chaos realms, I'm sure I can handle a stroll to the docks again with Fulgrim."









*OOC:*


Have to get Eanos' 4th level statblock figured out, but wanted to check in. 





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 9, 2012)

[sblock=Audra/Elenka/Stick Monster]By the second week of their journey, the monotony of river travel that Elenka found so distasteful had set in in full.  Even Captain Hwuzel's eccentricity became mundane, as did the presence of Drevezh'korol, who had initially caused something of a stir among the crew.  In time, his powerful stoicism and watchful presence seemed to blend in with the _Rascal_ almost as though he became a part of the ship.  Captain Hwuzel seemed especially comforted by his presence.

The ship made it out of the vicinity of Martna with nary a pirate in sight, perhaps a consequence of Elenka and her companion's reporting of the location of their base of operations to the authorities.  As the days turned into weeks, Elenka, Audra and Drev attempted to remain vigilant in the face of tedium, although only Drev seemed to do so without effort.  Audra found herself repeatedly falling back on her monastic training in this regard.

The first event to break the monotony came on a chill evening, with a sliver of moon lighting the sky.  Elenka and Audra were in the process of changing watches, with one moving towards her hammock, which some shouting came from below, in the cargo hold.  Their initial efforts at inspection were met with hasty assurances from Captain Hwuzel that everything was fine and a rather abrupt shooing; all three of the group only grew more suspicious from his eagerness to both assuage and then remove them...

[sblock=OOC]Elenka, Audra, and Drev all succeeded in their sense motive checks: something odd is definitely up.  Let's consider the night of the event itself to have passed, with any attempts at inquiry of their's coming in the next couple of days.  Nothing short of physically forcing their way into the cargo hold would deter the captain the night of.

Just a few notes on my intentions here: I don't mean to rush things along, but my goal right now is to set things up for your meeting point with Eanos and Fulgrim, and to have that happen as soon as possible.  With that in mind, I don't mean to limit RP time, but if it seems like I'm railroading things a bit, that's why.  Feel free to let me know if I'm rushing things too much, but I will say that we'll have ample opportunity on down the road for more relaxed RP dialogue between the PCs.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Eanos & Fulgrim]







jkason said:


> "As for me, long as there aren't more crazy rocks popping me off to chaos realms, I'm sure I can handle a stroll to the docks again with Fulgrim."



To both his surprise and his disdain, Phedilo seems more than a bit squeamish at Eanos' presumed throwaway comment.  Adjusting his glasses, the halfling stutters for a bit before gathering himself.  "Well, Master Eanos, the truth is - there _is_ another stone to discuss."  Hastily, he adds, "It is not of chaos!  So it should not be nearly as temperamental as the stone you have met.  But, I am afraid to tell you that I was intending to eventually ask yourself and Master Fulgrim's aid in a task related to the one you handled so admirably."  Sighing, with a sense of defeat, he adds, "I do hope you will still be willing to aid me."

[sblock=OOC]Was going to save that one for later if possible, but Phedilo hasn't a poker face to speak of![/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 10, 2012)

[sblock=Eanos, Fulgrim, Phedilo]

Fulgrim nods. "I'da be 'apply to assist with de shipment. Fulgrim replies. "One can never be to safe, eh?









*OOC:*



Fulgrim still needs to wrap up his level-up and swing by the magic shop before we get underway. No issues with that, right?







[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim still needs to wrap up his level-up and swing by the magic shop before we get underway. No issues with that, right?




None at all. [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 10, 2012)

[sblock=Audra, Elenka and The Elm Street Nightmare]Audra answers the summoners questions truthfully enough, as the days stretch on she finds herself more and more meditating before sleep and going through various mental and physical exercises. It is one day, as she fiddles around with balancing a broomstick, side ways, on the back of her right wrist that the summoner's inquiry causes her to consider the imminent return home.

Once we get back, I have to report to Master Halaran first, tell him what happened in Martna. Sadly, I've only my part of the story to relay. After that, I'm not sure what I will be asked to do. If there is nothing I need to do for the Diamond Heart, I can always look....

_She pauses, her eyes turning, her hand flipping beneath the broomstick, catching it. The odd sounds from below drawing her attention. She gives a confused look toward Elenka, and moves to see what is going on below. She is a bit put out, though not argumentative, over the not exactly forthcoming greeting and more than a little confused by the quick and seemingly hasty effort made to give them the assurances that nothing is wrong and they can go about their business. The young Monk doesn't seem exactly convinced._

Maybe one of us should stay nearby, you know, just in case. If whatever is happening down there does turn into something of a concern, the shorter response time the better. After all, we have an interest in making sure that this ship makes it to Venza safely, just as you do, good Captain.

Audra remains on a heightened state for a long while after this incident, keeping her eyes and ears open not just to their surroundings, but to any sounds from below that should cause concern. This includes watching the actions and reactions of the crew.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=EFP]Eanos closes his eyes a moment, takes a deep breath, then gives a weak smile.

"I'm sure I'll be up to handling that stone again eventually, but if this new one is less capricious, I've probably had enough rest," he says diplomatically.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 11, 2012)

[sblock=AE&D]Elenka purses her lips as she is shoo'd by Captain Hwuzel and gives him a look that clearly relays that she doesn't believe him and that, in her not so humble opinion, the good captain hasn't heard the last of her inquiries.  Now, however, she nods in acquiescence and retreats above decks.

Barely out of earshot of the captain and crew Elenka begins her complaints.  "_Clearly_ the captain is keeping something secret.  As is his right; it is his ship, after all.  But not if it could endanger my safety."  She smiles apologetically at Audra.  "_Our_ safety."

"Rats."

Elenka gapes at her wooden companion.  "Rats?!  Drev, are you serious?  Rats.  Captain Hwuzel would not be acting in such a fashion about _rats_."  Drevezh'korol shrugs, clearly not persuaded by Elenka's skepticism of his assertion.

---

Elenka gives it a couple of days before she maneuvers Captain Hwuzel into a position where she can question him alone.  She gives the wee man a predatory smile as she begins.  "Captain Hwuzel!  Just the man I was seeking.  The rather odd events two nights past?  Well, let's just say that I am _concerned_, to say the least.  This isn't anything dangerous, is it?  I would dearly hate to waken one night to find something dreadful chewing on my leg.  We are quite adept at handling problems... if there is a need?"  She watches the captain with raised brows as he responds to her concerns.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Elenka Diplomacy: 1d20+11=13[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 11, 2012)

[sblock=Audra/Elenka/Drev]Captain Hwuzel assures Audra that no such precaution is needed.  "The diligence with which you commit to your duties is commendable, marm, but I assure you that this is merely a minor matter made for men...err, crewmen," he corrects, realizing the nature of his audience.  Despite his eagerness to shoo them away, however, Audra senses that the captain momentarily considered her offer; something seems to prevent him from taking her up on it, however.

Over the next few days, Audra keeps her eyes and ears open, and seeks to find excuses to pass by the door to the cargo hold on her rounds as often as she can.  She notices the conspicuous presence of crewmen coming and going from the hold, with much greater frequency than they were prior to the odd incident.  Occasionally these crewmen carry irregular-shaped bundles tucked under their arms; they always seem to be going to the hold when doing so.  

There are also a few instances when Audra believes she hears an isolated growl or yelp; between the sound of the water and the general hum of activity, it's hard to ascribe a source to them, but by the third or forth time she catches wind of such sounds, Audra is certain that she's hearing _something._  Elenka also hears something similar on occassion, but despite her extensive knowledge of living creatures, she is no closer to identifying their source.

Audra also catches sight of one or two crewmen with odd-looking bruises.  Although she thinks she knows the nature of these wounds, their anomalous nature leads her to consult with her traveler companions, all of whom agree with her assessment: newly suffered frost bite.  But how?

Elenka's attempt to be direct with the captain are frustratingly unsuccessful.  "As I told your friend, Madam Elenka, there is nothing to be worried about.  It is merely a mundane matter of misadvantageous merry-making.  Sometimes the crew can be a little misguided in entertaining themselves on a long voyage such as this one."  The captain puts a hand on Elenka's arm consolingly.  "I can assure you that if the situation necessitated your involvement, I would seek it expediently.  As it stands, it is a matter best left between a captain and his crew.  I appreciate your understanding."  Even though the evidence seems to suggest there is more to the situation than Captain Hwuzel lets on, Elenka finds herself unable to doubt the gnome during their discussion, and the captain soon hurries off.  

Still, doubts linger.

[sblock=OOC]Just an OOC summary: you're hearing sounds that seem vaguely biological in origin, but you can't identify their source.  There seems to be an increased presence of crewmen at or near the cargo hold.  A few crewmen seem to have frostbite, which is quite fresh; it certainly isn't something that would have happened prior to the trip.  Elenka can't help but fail to doubt Captain Hwuzel's excuse.

I made all requisite rolls relating to this little passage, but feel free to try some different tacts at gathering information.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Eanos and Fulgrim]Phedilo seems pleased that Eanos and Fulgrim are willing to help him out.  

"I appreciate that, Master Eanos.  I knew I was right to come to you in this matter.  As I said before, we can discuss the specifics at a later date, but it really is an altogether more agreeable situation than that of the chaos stone.  It is merely that that experience has given me caution in reference to other matters."

Taking a sip from a glass of cordial brought in during their discussion, Phedilo says, "Well, do you have any other questions?  If not, I propose we meet here in two days' time at shortly after dawn, and I can lead you to the ship in question at the docks from there."

[sblock=OOC]Apologies in advance if your end drags a little bit here, you two; the pacing between "threads" is a bit uneven related to the amount of information I need to cover prior to merging.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 12, 2012)

[sblock=A/E/D]_Following Elenka's not very fruitful effort at prying information from the Captain, Audra waits until the pair are clear of being overheard and crosses her arms and shakes her head._

If I had the ability to make myself invisible, I could sneak down there and have a good look around. It's putting my nerves on end that he's hiding something. He's bumbling through his excuses. When we arrived as it first happened, he was just a copper's thickness from taking me up on the offer, I'm sure. I am a bit torn, between honoring that this is his ship, and in giving in to self-preservation instinct and going down there to see what is going on, once the daylight has passed on. What do you think?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 12, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=EFP]







Qik said:


> Taking a sip from a glass of cordial brought in during their discussion, Phedilo says, "Well, do you have any other questions?  If not, I propose we meet here in two days' time at shortly after dawn, and I can lead you to the ship in question at the docks from there."




Eanos shakes his head. 

"I'll trust there're no surprises you know about, at least," Eanos says. "After last time, I figure you gotta know secrets get folk killed."

He turns to Fulgrim. "Got a bit spend-crazy getting the magicked bow," he says, jabbing his thumb to the oversized quiver on his back. "A touch short on the coin to get us a scroll for seeing sneaks like that blasted summoner. Think you might go in on one with me?

"Unless you have some laying around to share?" the inquisitor adds to the halfling with a wry smile.

[sblock=ooc]Taking 10 on a Silver-tongue enhanced Diplomacy, for 20. I figure Phedilo is at least Friendly toward us, if not flat-out Helpful, so I'd think that's sufficient to get a scroll or two if he has them (fully recognizing that treasure may already be allocated such that he may not).

If we have to buy, a Scroll of See Invisible is 150 gp. Eanos has 138.58. If Fulgrim pitches in a little less than 15 gold, that gets us one. Only lets one person see, but after last time, that might be worth it.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Arrows: 17/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 12, 2012)

[sblock=AE&D]Elenka is prepared to support Audra in whatever action she plans to take when Drevezh'korol surges to his feet.  Without a word he goes tramping across the deck and squeezes through the door to go below.  With a shrug to Audra, Elenka follows.

Drevezh'korol quickly finds what he is seeking: one of the sailors that the three noticed had a patch of frozen flesh.  Drevezh'korol holds out his right hand as if to shake.  The sailor, seeming somewhat confused, reaches out but Drev takes his hand and turns his arm so that he can get a look at the frostbitten flesh.

"Frostbite.  On the Ouhm."

Drevezh'korol stares at the sailor blankly as the fellow jerks his hand back and stammers some incomprehensible reply.  Saying nothing else the wooden man turns and returns to his lookout at the ships bow where he settles once again into his tree-like meditation.

Elenka shrugs once more to Audra.  "Ah, perhaps we should speak with the Captain again instead of undertaking such covert actions."  Traipsing across decks until she finds the wee captain she stops, places hands on her hips and raises one brow in exaggerated skepticism.

"Frostbite.  On the Ouhm.

"Really, Captain, this charade has gone on far too long.  Yes, yes, I know.  'Between a Captain and his crew' and all that; I understand.  Frostbite is _dangerous_, sir, and... I have means to prevent or lessen injury to cold.  Unfortunately, it only works on Drevezh'korol"  She holds up a finger to forestall argument.  "He _is_ willing to lend his aid to prevent further injury to your men; but, of course, that would mean you would have to give up your secrets."





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Drev Heal to verify diagnosis (which I'm sure you already did once): 1d20+14=26
Elenka Diplomacy: 1d20+11=30[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 12, 2012)

[sblock=Elenka/Audra/the Rootless Avenger]Captain Hwuzel stammers at Elenka's confrontation, and then grows silent.  For a moment, he watches the passing scenery on the riverbank vacantly.  Somewhere, a heron calls.  Finally, he sighs, and turns to the ladies.

"Hwuzel will tell you what is going on; Hwuzel knows that it is a wise thing to do.  But you _must_ - you _must must must must must_ - not hold it against Hwuzel, or anyone on his crew.  You must not speak of this.  What Hwuzel is doing is not patently illegal, but it is, shall we say, er, 'frowned upon within certain circles of authority.'  There would be questions, questions that Hwuzel does not like to answer."  

The gnome looks upon the two women with large unblinking eyes waiting for their response.

[sblock=OOC]I didn't want to presume that you two would automatically acquiesce to his request for discretion.  If you don't want to, but still want to know what's up, you're welcome to bluff him, of course.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Eanos and Fulgrim]Phedilo shakes his head in the negative.  "No, Master Eanos, no surprises, at least none that I will be responsible for!  The objects I am to be retrieving will pose you no threat."

"And I might have a spare scroll or two lying around; if not, I'll be sure to pick one up from someone nearby the shop before meeting you two."  Phedilo stands, ready to depart.

[sblock=OOC]I shouldn't have a problem rejigging the numbers a bit to allot you a scroll or two.  I'm a bit disappointed though that you don't have faith in my ability to come up with new evil GM strategies instead of recycling old ones.... [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> I shouldn't have a problem rejigging the numbers a bit to allot you a scroll or two.  I'm a bit disappointed though that you don't have faith in my ability to come up with new evil GM strategies instead of recycling old ones....




Oh, I have no doubt that new and exciting nastiness is in the works, but that doesn't mean that (1) Eanos doesn't try to learn from past mistakes and (2) you wouldn't be more than happy (and in the right) to teach Eanos a lesson if he _didn't_ learn from past mistakes and blew off preparing for invisible nasties.  [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 12, 2012)

[sblock=EFP]
Fulgrim nods towards Eanos. "Looks like a nice bow." Fulgrim replies. "I like ta get up close 'n personal, though. Let 'em feel the wrath of the axe!" Fulgrim says, tapping the haft of his axe.

"Ain't no point bein' surprised again by dem caster tricks. Ain't an honest fight if'n ye ask me." Fulgrim continues. I'd be happy to pitch in on a scroll if'n ye be needin' the extra coin. I still owe ye fer that healin' stick 'o yers."

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim is cool with pitching in on scroll(s) if need be. He still has to swing by the magic shop, might pick up a CLW wand as well that Eanos can use on him. 

Should have a peaceful weekend coming up where I can get Fulgrim shopped, leveled up and approved so I don't hold things up.

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim is cool with pitching in on scroll(s) if need be. He still has to swing by the magic shop, might pick up a CLW wand as well that Eanos can use on him.



Looks like Phedilo's going to provide scroll(s), so no need to work out loans, it looks like. If you want to grab a backup CLW wand for Fulgrim in case Eanos burns the last charges on the one he has, I won't say no, but there are around 30 charges left in the wand he has. [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 13, 2012)

[sblock=A/D/E]_Audra returns Elenka's looks and shrugs, following Drev and otherwise keeping her attentions on what goes on around them, until the locate the Captain. His turn to watch the bank flow by almost irritates her to the point of an outburst, but then he turns and responds. She takes a deep breath, her eyes closed and focuses her mind to the task at hand. After a moment's consideration, she answers._

For our own safety, and more importantly the safety of your good and trustworthy crew, good Captain, I will not speak to others of it, other than my two companions.

_She crosses her arms and turns her attention to Elenka, but her eyes do not leave the Captain._

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 20   Touch: 19  Flat-footed:  15
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +4 CMD: 22 Fort: +5 Ref: +9 Will: +7

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +8
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+7/+7)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool: 
Points: 7
Remaining: 7
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 14, 2012)

[sblock=AE&D]Elenka looks at the Captain and weighs the choice before her: does she want to know what's going on more than she feels duty-bound to report quasi-legal doings aboard the boat?  She decides she does and quickly supports Audra's words.

"Captain Hwuzel.  I'm no lawyer.  Legal points of cargo transport on the Ouhm are totally beyond my ken.  And I agree entirely with my friend: no word of this shall pass my lips to any not aboard this vessel."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 16, 2012)

[sblock=Audra/Elenka/Drev]Captain Hwuzel nods, his lips pursed.  Audra and Elenka get the distinct sense that he'd have preferred them to have not agreed to his request for silence: then he would have a reason not to show them whatever it is that is in the hold.

Captain Hwuzel nods again, chewing on his lower lip, and says shortly, "Right.  Follow Hwuzel," before turning on his heels and leading the pair below deck.  When they reach the door to the cargo hold, the ladies notice the crewman at watch (although he seems to be attempting to "act casual") raise his eyebrows at their presence.  Captain Hwuzel waves him off dismissively; he's in no mood to explain himself.  

Opening the door, the Captain leads the two into the cargo hold, which takes up the majority of the lower deck.  Weaving expertly around a diverse assortment of containers of all sizes, Captain Hwuzel makes his way to the back of the hold; despite his small stature, Audra and Elenka find themselves struggling to keep up with the nimble gnome.  Finally, they reach the back, where a small space has been wrought out of the mass of cargo.  A pair of bedrolls flank a large square object covered by heavy canvas; some dirty dishes are stacked to one side.  The set-up suggests both an effort to isolate the covered object and a consistent presence by members of the crew.  Wordlessly, Captain Hwuzel reaches up, grasps the canvas with both hands, and wrenches it off with a single, stout pull.

Audra and Elenka have to catch themselves to keep from overreacting.  Inside the cage, their muzzles bound with an excess of rope, are two very young, very white, very dangerous looking examples of their kind.  Likely the first examples Audra and Elenka have ever seen in person.

Dragons.[/sblock][sblock=Fulgrim and Eanos]Phedilo soon bids the pair adieu, agreeing to meet them at the Dunn Wright Inn shortly after sunrise in two days' time.  Eanos and Fulgrim enjoy the food he'd ordered for them, and soon go their separate ways.

The dapper halfling shows up promptly on the morning of the second day.  "Excellent!  Thank you for being on time.  I take it you are ready to depart?"

[sblock=OOC]Again, apologies for the slow pace.  Should have the other thread ready to meet with you in a few posts.  Much obliged for your patience!  [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=A/E]_Audra does her best to keep up, but even her nimbleness training among the Order proves to be no match for the knowledge of the layout and the shorter turning radius of the Captain. Audra tries to ignore the occasional wineskin or barrel of ale that catches her eye, thinking that perhaps later she'll ask where some of them are destined in case she might can follow them and partake. All such thoughts are set aside by the odd square with the cloth, and the evidence of crew presence. This causes her to quirk an eyebrow, in wonder at the sight or at the sanity of the crew yet to be decided. She gives a questioning glance to the Summoner before turning back and watching the whooshing of the coverlet from the cage revealing its constrained contents. Audra isn't quite able to control her reaction, a step back taking place before she can steel herself. The white scales make Audra fight off an involuntary shiver, the feeling the temperature has dropped several degrees a trick of her mind. She eyes the two creatures, looking for any obvious sign of mistreatment or grievous injury. She very smartly keeps her distance, her mind turning over a dozen stories or more she has heard of all manner of creatures._

I hope these aren't meant to be kept as pets. They don't look exactly happy.

_She comments as she squats down, keeping her distance, but scanning the pair curiously._









*OOC:*


Going to make two rolls. Know-History to see if any stories she has told might click with what these two look like, in a general sense at least. Perception for looking them over for signs of mistreatment and anything odd...not that she'd have a total understanding of what might qualify for odd in this case...but best guess.





[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=Audra/Elenka/Drev]If Audra's comment is meant in jest, Captain Hwuzel does not play along; he seems more exasperated than anything else.  "Hwuzel knows not why someone would be wanting dragons," he says with a dismissive wave of his hand, "only that they paid enough for Hwuzel to do so.  But Hwuzel was transporting eggs, not dragons!  They were not supposed to hatch during the trip."  Captain Hwuzel frowns.  "Hwuzel and his crew know for a fact that they are not happy.  Neither is Captain Hwuzel."

As Audra inspects the pair of dragons, they inspect her in equal measure; their's are the eyes of predators, young though they are.  From what she can see, they haven't been mistreated, though they do seem _slightly_ thin, and a bit perturbed.  Not that Audra knows what the ideal figure of a young dragon is supposed to be.

[sblock=Heal DC 15]The dragons seem to be uncomfortably warm.
[sblock=Heal DC 20]You doubt it poses any serious harm.[/sblock][/sblock]
Audra recollects a few fragmented mentions of white-colored dragons; they're consistently portrayed as ill-tempered and belligerently aggressive.  The mentions are often associated with treks at high altitudes.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=A/E/D]_Audra's gaze crosses that of one of the dragons, making her uneasy. She thinks and turns, looking up to Elenka.[/i

Never seen one of these alive before, much less two. The stories I have heard, from what I can remember, these guys have a bad temper. Then again, if I were cramped up in a cage with my mouth tied shut I'd be a bit ornery myself.

She sighs, her brain not offering forth anymore useful tidbits.

Not sure what they eat, though I'd think just about anything they can kill tops the menu.

She takes a couple of steps to the side, getting a good look at the flank of one of them.
[/sblock]_


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=EFP]Eanos shrugged. 

"As I'll ever be for one of your gigs, Phedilo," he says with a touch of dry humor. "You scrounge up any of those scrolls I asked about?"

[sblock=ooc]No worries. I'm finding myself slightly behind in keeping up with various game threads, so slow is probably good. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Arrows: 17/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 17, 2012)

[sblock=Eanos and Fulgrim]Phedilo nods, reaching for his satchel.  "Yes, in fact, I happened to have a couple lying around..."  

After a few moments of digging, he produces two scrolls, handing one each to Fulgrmi and Eanos.  "Let's hope they won't be needed, eh?" he jokes weakly.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 18, 2012)

[sblock=EFP]
"Aye, I be ready." Fulgrim replies, tapping the haft of his axe.

Upon receiving the scroll, Fulgrim barely pays attention to it and hands it to Eanos, "I trust ye be gettin' more use from dis then meself."

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim just got his 4th level approval finished, so he is all official and ready to go.

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 18, 2012)

[sblock=AE&D]







*OOC:*


Hey, Artur.  Could you avoid using the italics tag on all your non-speaking text?  A little is ok but I find large blocks of italics text difficult to read.







Elenka stands quietly staring at the dragons.  "White dragons.  I've heard plenty of tales from where I grew up at the foot of the Seithr Mountains...  Drevezh'korol should see this."

Her blank expression hides her feelings about the dragons but it seems likely that she isn't too pleased with the discovery.  She turns and makes her way through the hold back up onto the deck to retrieve Drev and take him below.

Once below Drevezh'korol looks at the dragons with a distant, though discerning eye.  "They're too warm but it won't kill them."

"If it helps, Captain, Drevezh'korol can take over their care for the protection of your crew.  Where were you to deliver them?  The dragons, I mean, not your crew."





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Elenka: Knowledge (Arcana): 1d20+5=25
Drev: Heal (for above blocks): 1d20+14=33
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=EFP]Eanos shares his own slightly-forced chuckle to match Phedilo's.

"Always hope, never assume, little firiend," he returns.



IronWolf said:


> Upon receiving the scroll, Fulgrim barely pays attention to it and hands it to Eanos, "I trust ye be gettin' more use from dis then meself."




Eanos nods, and adds Fulgrim's scroll to his own. "We need either of these, you'll be the first one to get eyes for smashing," the inquisitor assures his dwarven comrade as he stores both scrolls in his bag. Then he turns his attention back to Phedilo, crosses his arms, and raises an eyebrow.

"All right. That out of the way, think maybe it's time to fill us in on the next rock we're rolling with, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Sorry. Couldn't resist, anachronisms be damned. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Arrows: 17/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 18, 2012)

[sblock=Elenka/Audra/Drev]Captain Hwuzel seems both surprised and relieved by Elenka's offer to have Drev take over the responsibility of the dragons.  "Hwuzel would appreciate that immensely, madam!  They are for the most part not a problem, but come feeding time, when their muzzles must be removed, it is hard for the crew to avoid their frost-breath.  Hwuzel was beginning to fear mutiny because of this."  You doubt the captain means this literally, but the message is clear enough.

"Hwuzel is to deliver these dragons to a buyer in Venza.  Hwuzel doubts he will be pleased, as he expected to be receiving _eggs_, not _dragons_, but that is not a matter Hwuzel is responsible for.  Hwuzel just wants the damned things off his ship before someone gets eaten.  Even the white ones are cunning creatures."

Hwuzel spends a few moments watching the dragons before adding, "Is there anything Captain Hwuzel can do to make the space more comfortable for you and your wood-man?"

[sblock=Elenka's dragon info]Based on what she's heard, Elenka can confirm that these dragons are indeed wyrmlings.  She imagines their predilection for frozen prey, which are largely absent aboard the _Rascal_, explains why these seem slightly undernourished.

Beyond that, she's aware of their breath weapon (which at this age does not pose too much of a threat), their immunity to paralysis and sleep magics as well as cold, and their distrust of and weakness to fire.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]I'm going to be entering fast-forward mode again shortly, so if you can give me a basic itinerary of how you'll be watching the dragons, that would be much appreciated.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Fulgrim & Eanos]Phedilo's eyebrows arch as Fulgrim taps his axe.  "As I said, Master Fulgrim, I sincerely believe that you will not be in need of your weapons on this morning: it is my hope that this will, in fact, be an unnecessary precaution.  I wouldn't have asked for your help at all had my friend not been so insistent."  Phedilo pauses to reflect on that thought a moment before rising.

"I will be happy to shed some more light on the stone in question on our way to the docks," Phedilo says as he heads out the door.  The pair follow, and soon find themselves enjoying the early morning Venzan sun.  Phedilo sets what amounts to a brisk pace for a halfling, though to Fulgrim and Eanos it's more of a casual saunter.

"Well, yes, the stone..." begins Phedilo with his trademark edge of nervousness.  "Really, it's nothing, really; like this afternoon's outing, I hope I am just being overly cautious."  

"I have long been interested in the subject of their stones: both their creator and their abilities are personal interests of mine.  Several months ago, after much research, I felt I had definitively concluded the location of another stone.  While this new stone serves as a gateway in a comparable manner to the stone you so kindly helped to defend, the nature of its destination remains debatable.  In any case, I was quite eager to obtain this stone for matters of personal research, and so I hired someone to retrieve it for me."

Phedilo frowns.  "I have not heard from the individual since he left on his journey.  Normally, I would have more patience - he was traveling far south, to the Sethirs - but now that I know the Ears are on the hunt to obtain such items, I worry that they may be the source of his delay."  Phedilo glances at the pair nervously.  "I was hoping you two would be willing to see if you could track down the man I had hired to retrieve the stone and confirm that it has not fallen into the wrong hands."

[sblock=OOC]IW, would you mind placing your posts in a statblock?  I know it's kind of a pain, but we'll be graduating from them soon.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=EFP]"You know, Phedilo, every time you say something's 'nothing,' the little hairs on the back of my neck stand up," Eanos says, half-joking. Whether in response to Phedilo's assurances or just a regular part of his preparation, Eanos reaches in his belt pouch and sets the pair of ioun stones there back to their orbits

"Okay, so you need us to track someone down," he says, changing the subject. "Got some basic tracking skills, so seems like something I could give a shot. 

"Now, about that 'debatable destination' bit ..." the archer says, raising an eyebrow. "You seemed pretty sure this one wasn't flighty like the chaos rock. Leads me to think you've got a few theories on where it goes, then, yes?"

[sblock=ooc]Silver-tongue augmented Sense Motive. Take 10 for 26. Just in case the little guy's still holding back out of fear we'll back out.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Arrows: 17/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=AE&D]Elenka continues to examine the wyrmlings from a distance.  She frowns as she contemplates the heavy rope muzzles.  Motioning with one hand she brings the subject up to the Captain.  

"Captain, are those muzzles necessary?  There's enough rope there that the poor things can barely lift their heads.  And when do they prefer to eat?"





[sblock=OOC/Actions]SOP: when Elenka finds out when the dragons eat she'll volunteer for that watch time.  She'll stay awake then and let Audra take the opposite watch so that we always have at least a pair of eyes of the dragons.  Can't have them getting into mischief.

Each morning Elenka will summon Drev & give him Extended Mage Armor.  Whenever feeding time or any other time he has to interact with the dragons up close and personal minus the muzzles she'll cast Evolution Surge and give him Resistance to cold 5.
[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=Eanos & Fulgrim]Phedilo nods, only too happy to expound; he seems not to notice Eanos' earlier jibe.  "Yes, Master Eanos, but they are only theories, so I caution you not to place too much stock in them."

"From what I understand about this wizard - his name was Endrerdne, by the way - he was a completist: when he undertook a project, he resolved to exhaust its potential.  Now, the chaos stone is connected to the corresponding vertex along the Moral Path: from what I know of Endrerdne, he wouldn't limit himself to accessing a limited portion of that Path, but rather, endeavor to connect to its other elements as well.  I am already aware of the existence and location of the stone connecting to the Neutral Vertex; the stone of law, however, has yet to be rediscovered.  Depending on how you interpret it, there is evidence to suggest that the stone I am currently pursuing is indeed the missing lawful stone."

Phedilo takes a moment to think, and then continues.  "I believe this to be the most likely case, but there are other possibilities as well.  Endrerdne is known to have created a stone which connects to the Celestial Vertex; for the reasons I have already mentioned, I also believe he created an accompanying stone accessing the Infernal Vertex, which is also currently unaccounted for.  Now, I do not believe the stone I am currently pursuing to be that stone..."  Phedilo stops for a moment, shuddering.  "In fact, I hope that stone has been lost forever.  But I would be remiss if I did not mention the possibility.  From there," Phedilo waves his hand, "there are other possibilities and theories, but those are the most likely of the bunch."

Eanos gets the sense that Phedilo isn't intentionally holding back anything from them.  While he was and remains uncomfortable with asking potentially so much of them, at this point, he seems to have taken their willingness to aid him at their word.  Any curtailing of details is likely to come from a life-long series of requests for less information instead of more of it.  Thus is the curse of the academic.[/sblock]
[sblock=Elenka/Audra/Drev]Captain Hwuzel nods, eying the dragons dispassionately.  "Aye, the muzzles are necessary, otherwise the dragons would be blasting the cage bars with their frost-breath at every opportunity.  I will not allow their removal."  The Captain seems rather adamant about this, although then again, he seemed equally resolved to not reveal the dragons' presence to Audra and Elenka in the first place.  

"The dragons eat when we feed them: they are not picky about when they eat, or what, for that matter."  Hwuzel eyes Elenka sternly.  "You would be wise to heed that, Lady Elenka: your wood-man is very strong, but these are dangerous creatures, however young."[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=EFP]Eanos nods to Phedilo's mini-lecture on the stones. He makes little comment other than to add the appropriate nods and "hmmm" s to show his continued interest. He files the information away, adding his own silent prayer that what they're seeking isn't any kind of Infernal stone. 

"Forewarned and all that," Eanos says in response. "Appreciate knowing what we might be running into. 

"So now, if you don't mind my asking, if we're heading south after the stone, what are we picking up from the docks today?"

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Arrows: 17/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 21, 2012)

[sblock=Eanos & Fulgrim]Phedilo waves his hand as if to dismiss the significance of today's charges in comparison to the stones.  "Oh, today I am just picking up some odds and ends from a reliable supplier of mine, Captain Hwuzel: an ioun stone I was hoping to study, some rare books, and a few divinatory items for a client of mine.  While not actually mundane, the level of excitement they induce should be about on that level."

After walking a bit in silence, Phedilo adds, "I appreciate your willingness to aid me in my endeavor to ensure the safety of Endrerdne's Stones, Masters Fulgrim & Eanos - your willingness goes well beyond the normal call of duty."[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Just waiting on Artur to push the other group along.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Audra did her part for this situation, I was waiting foe E and D to get settled, then back to just back to routine for her.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2012)

[sblock=AE&D]Elenka turns to Audra who has been pretty quiet since her offer of aid to Captain Hwuzel.

"You'll help us in keeping watch over these things, won't you?"

Elenka looks at the monk with one brow raised.  It's clear she expects this to be an equal partnership between the three of them.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 23, 2012)

[sblock=A/E/D]Audra, kneeling silently and letting Elenka and Drev, who have provided the ideal solution, negotiate with the Captain, looks up from where she kneels, again eyeing the young dragons and blinks a moment as if she isn't sure what she is being asked, then nods.

Sure. I'm sure you'll need a break, and a good stretch walking the deck would do good for you. As long as Drev is okay with it.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 23, 2012)

[sblock=AE&D]Drevezh'korol who has been mostly silent since he came down into the hold (he's used to allowing Elenka to feel like she makes the decisions) looks over at the contemplative monk.

"Perhaps, the nature of my... existence hasn't been made fully clear.  I am only present when Elenka summons me and can only remain while she remains conscious."  He darts a look at the Captain but he trusts that that information won't be used against them.  "Which means that when Elenka sleeps someone else will be needed to guard the dragons.  More than just the occasional break, you'll need to take a full watch."

Elenka nods at Drev's assessment.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 23, 2012)

[sblock=Audra/Elenka/Drev]Now that the trio has gotten down to hammering out the details of their watching over the pair of wyrmling dragons, Captain Hwuzel seems content to leave the three to their own devices.  "Yes yes yes yes yes," he says with a wave of his hand, "I'm sure you three can figure it out amongst you.  Should you need any help from myself or the crew, just let us know.  I will see to it that they make themselves available."  With that, the captain extracts himself from the situation, leaving the three to sort out the details.

In the days and weeks that follow, the two ladies and their spectacular companion manage to sort out a comfortable rhythm, with Drev and Elenka often sharing watch over the dragons during their waking hours, and Audra taking her turn at night.  In instances where both ladies' sleep patterns overlap, a willing crewmember is never too hard to find, despite the potential danger of the task: it seems that Captain Hwuzel's crew is no stranger to unusual creatures.  Even so, the crew seem more than happy to leave feeding time to Drev, who is made all the more suitable for the task by Elenka's magic.  After about two weeks' time, the dragons know enough to not even try a blast of their cold breath on Drev.  Even they seem to have benefited from the arrangement: Drev's ability to feed them safely led to greater consistency, which in turn increased their level of nutrition.

Finally, after quite a lengthy travel, Audra and Elenka awake on the morning of their anticipated arrival into Venza.  As they shake off sleep and stretch their legs, they notice the crew is especially busy, preparing all manner of cargo for unloading in the City of Glass.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 24, 2012)

[sblock=A/E/D]Audra emerges, blinking the last of sleep out of her eyes as she pulls her red hair back and catches it with the leather strap she uses to hold it back in a pony tail. She looks around at the activity, not much surprised at the steady flow of crew down and up from the hold. She steps out onto the deck and finds a quiet spot, at least for the moment, near the rail, looking out over the water. She closes her eyes and takes a deep breath.

The only thing I'll miss about this trip, is the nice breeze.
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 24, 2012)

[sblock=Audra/Elenka/Drev]From behind her, Audra hear's a male voice catcall, "The only thing I'll miss about this trip is _you_, Red!"  

Audra's gaze is met by the wide grins of several crewmen.  Any attempt to locate the guilty party is impeded by their hustle and bustle across the deck of the _Rascal_.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I couldn't resist!  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 24, 2012)

[sblock=A/D/E]


Qik said:


> [sblock=Audra/Elenka/Drev]From behind her, Audra hear's a male voice catcall, "The only thing I'll miss about this trip is _you_, Red!"
> 
> Audra's gaze is met by the wide grins of several crewmen.  Any attempt to locate the guilty party is impeded by their hustle and bustle across the deck of the _Rascal_.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Sorry, I couldn't resist!  [/sblock][/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Um...no problem, I'll address it [/sblock]

Audra eyes the group, and gives them one of her most charming smiles, adjusting her clothing by brushing at it, not looking the least bit embarrassed.

Yeah, I am sure you will all miss the morning stretching and breathing exercises. Not to mention the meditation. You'll be bored out of your boots in no time.

She winks and turns away, moving from that group of sailors a little slowly, exaggerating her stride just enough to give a sensual slink to her usual carefully measured walk. She smiles to herself as she moves off to start her morning "rounds", especially as the crew is a bit occupied and not able to pay attention to their surroundings.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=EFP]"What else was I going to do? Laze about in the Dunn Wright? At least this way I get some air and sun, yes?" he says, waving off the compliment.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Arrows: 17/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 24, 2012)

[sblock=EFP]

"And de sun is pleasant on de head today!" Fulgrim nods in agreement, enjoying the breeze.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 25, 2012)

[sblock=Eanos and Fulgrim]Phedilo nods, smiling somewhat abashedly, seemingly pleased at the pair's willingness to accompany him regardless of what lies ahead.  Just then, the trio rounds bend and a waft of salty sea air hits them in the nostrils.  The docks lie up ahead.

"Now, just to find the ship.  It's a fairly large cargo ship - the _Rascal_.  Captain Hwuzel usually likes to moor at the far side of the docks..."

[sblock=OOC]Should be able to stop the foot-dragging soon!  Thanks for being patient.  [/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Audra and Elenka]Audra notices a few half-hidden looks as she moves about the deck, but the crew seem to be less daring in light of her directness.

Making her way up to the upraised portion of the above deck where the steering wheel sits, Audra gazes out over the water, catching sight of the huddled mass which no doubt denotes the fast-approaching city of Venza.  As if spurned on by the sight of their destination, Captain Hwuzel makes his way about the deck, snapping off orders in anticipation of their impending arrival. [sblock=OOC]Just waiting for GlassEye.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2012)

[sblock=AE&D]Drevezh'korol has somehow drawn the short straw and is below decks with the dragon young as the boat approaches Venza.  He is ready to help the crew with the dragons when the time comes; he would pace but the space in the hold doesn't accommodate such action and he is forced to wait out the intervening time.  Time that seems much longer now that the journey is nearly over.  He sighs deeply and resumes waiting.

Elenka heads above, squints into the brighter light of day and shields her eyes with one hand as she peers towards the city that has inexplicably become her home.

"Erwahai in her Wisdom has brought us home."

The bustle about the boat is familiar but she doesn't want to get in the way and, catching sight of Audra performing her morning ritual, she joins the young monk but doesn't get close enough to interfere.  Instead, she leans on the rail and watches as the city comes closer, span by span.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 25, 2012)

[sblock=A/E/D]Audra stands with her back to the wheel, eyes focused on the approaching outline of Venza. Despite the fact her gaze doesn't leave the approaching sight, she seems aware someone is nearby when she speaks.

It will be good to be home. This is quite a sight. My first time coming home by boat. Father used to take us out with him on occasion, though more often than not we sat on the edge of the dock or on the rocks and worked at the oysters he brought in. That view, that close, just isn't the same as this.

She turns her head to look over the rail of the boat to each side before sighing and looking around until she spots Elenka, leaning on the rail. She crosses over to where the Summoner stands and joins her.

Have you given any consideration on what you are going to do once we're back?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 25, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=EFP]Eanos chuckles. 

"Why's it you never find a ship names something like 'Calm and Docile' or 'Solid Citizen'? " he quips as the trio begin searching the docks.

[sblock=ooc]No worries. We'll get there soon enough, and then I'm sure I'll pine for the uneventful walk to replace the fighting to the death.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Arrows: 17/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 26, 2012)

[sblock=Audra & Elenka]As Audra and Elenka relax and take in the ever-nearing sight of Venza, Drevezh'korol is met by a few crewmen in the cargo hold.  The team works to apply some rigging to the top of the dragons' cage, presumably to hoist the cage out of the hold, and the canvas which had covered the cage is readied nearby to re-conceal the creatures when the time comes to move the cage off the ship.

Above deck, Captain Hwuzel continues to spur on the work efforts of his crew before moving downstairs to check on the preparation of the dragons.[/sblock][sblock=Fulgrim & Eanos]Phedilo smiles at Eanos' quip.  "You've nothing to fear, Master Eanos, it's just a name that is well-suited to for its captain: Captain Hwuzel is truly a character.  Aha!"  Phedilo interrupts himself.  "There's the _Rascal_ now."

The halfling makes a beeline for a large ship (60 ft+) berthed at the far end of the docks.  Its crew seems to be in the process of unloading cargo.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2012)

[sblock=AE&D]Below decks Drevezh'korol lends a hand in preparing the dragons' cage for transport taking orders from whatever crewman is in charge until the Captain comes down to oversee the work.

Above, Elenka watches the bustle as she stands next to Audra.  She shakes her head at the monk's question.  "No, I'm not sure what's next for us.  I've enjoyed my time traveling and the time I've spent in Venza but I miss the forest.  My thoughts keep being drawn to the Tenebrous Wood just south of Baron's Cross.  I know Drevezh'korol would like to be back among the trees as well."  She glances across at the woman who stands next to her.  "And what about you?"





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=EFP]Eanos nods as Phedilo finds the ship, and turns to his dwarven companion.

"Guess the stroll's over, yes?" he says, following their employer to the vessel.[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None

Arrows: 17/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 26, 2012)

As the two red-headed women lean against the railing of the _Rascal_ and watch the bustle of the docks and talk idling away the time until they can disembark, Elenka suddenly straightens and peers down towards a trio of figures moving towards the _Rascal_.

"Is that...?  It is!"

Abruptly Elenka leaves her spot at the rail and dashes towards the gangplank.  She brushes past a dockworker loaded down with the _Rascal_'s cargo eliciting a bray of protest, bounces down the gangplank with her skirts held high (exposing quite lovely ankles), and runs up to the dwarf, throws her arms around him and gives him a big squeeze.

"Fulgrim Ironforge, you old dear!  Last I saw you, you were covered in blood and gristle and stinking of corpses!  And so was I!  What fun!  And now here you are; it is so good to see you again."

Her smile of pleasure at seeing her old adventuring companion is genuine and lights up the area.













*OOC:*


Hope you don't mind I took the liberty to bring us together...  If it's a problem I can edit.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 26, 2012)

Audra blinks as Elenka reacts and then runs...fast. She shakes her head as the Summoner bounds down the ramp, nearly bowling over an approaching Dwarf. She can't help but laugh softly, shaking her head.

She's got to be part Monk.

She has another small laugh and sets about gathering her gear and seeks out the Captain to bid farewell, on her behalf and of Elenka, as well as to deliver thanks before debarking.


----------



## Qik (Apr 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Not a problem.  It actually makes my life easier in some ways...







Elenka's response to Fulgrim is cut short by the sound of frantic yelling coming from the direction of the ship.  From their position on the docks, Elenka and the others look in search of the cause.  A quick scan of the deck of the ship reveals nothing, but then Phedilo (the halfling accompanying Eanos and Fulgrim) murmurs, "Oh dear..." and points feebly into the sky above it.  The others follow his finger and catch their breath at what lies at the other end of it, although Elenka is somewhat less shocked than Fulgrim and Eanos: a pair of white dragons, muzzles bound, circling over the ship, with a now-empty cage swinging on the ship's pulley nearby.  The dragons do not look happy; the sunny weather likely doesn't help.

Audra emerges from below deck, gear slung over her shoulder, in search of Captain Hwuzel, when the shouting breaks out.

[sblock=OOC]The PCs won initiative, so you get to act first.  Please note that the dragons are 15' above the ground/main deck, or 10' above the raised portions of the ship's deck at the extreme front or back (left or right, on this map).  The others pictured are deckhands, and the squares with crates cannot be moved through.  Think that covers it, but let me know if I missed something.

Also, Drev is currently below deck; he can get above in one full round, emerging at the space Audra currently occupies.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 26, 2012)

Fulgrim is enjoying the feel of the sea air on his shaven head as the trio approaches the ship known as the Rascal. As he stops near the foot of the gangplank, taking in the size of the ship he is startled as he sees the red-headed woman bouncing down the plank and rushing towards him. 

His hand instinctively goes to the haft of his axe, but it only gets that far as he realizes who is bounding down towards him, a smile playing out across his beaded face. Even the stout dwarf braces himself for the big hug Elenka gives him, his face and even the top of his head turning a slight shade of red as the others look upon the welcoming.

Fulgrim gives a squeeze back, still a little embarassed at the attention. "Great ta see ye too Elenka! Ah yes! De corpses dat wanted ta move demselves!" Fulgirm replies. "Looks like we both cleaned up nicely!"

"Ye been sailin' I see?" Fulgrim continues. "I ain't made it much past dese docks just yet!"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 26, 2012)

Audra emerges onto the deck and freezes as she hears chaos break loose. She looks around her in confusion, gear in her hands, it isn't until a couple of the crew members from the group this morning run by, one looking up, the other looking up and pointing, that she looks up and sees the two figures flying above the ship.

This can't be good. Help on deck!

She yells as she drops the gear off to the side, hopefully out of harms way, and looks about for a net or a tarp she might can grab. At the same time, she looks about to see if maybe she might have a clear run to the ships mast. If not, she'll have to try either end of the boat.

[sblock=Actions]Audra is seeking a net or tarp that could be used to capture without harming at least one of the white terrors. She will move to D-17, hopefully with a net or tarp, but if not, she'll move there anyway and play it by ear.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 20   Touch: 19  Flat-footed:  15
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +4 CMD: 22 Fort: +5 Ref: +9 Will: +7

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +8
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+7/+7)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool: 
Points: 7
Remaining: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 26, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos is about to introduce himself to Fulgrim's friend when the call goes out and he catches sight of the creatures.

"Phedilo," he says with a clearly forced calm, pulling out his bow, "Going to assume you didn't know about this. So first: tell me what your studies tell you about these things. 

"Second: run for cover."

[sblock=Actions]*Move:* Draw bow from efficient quiver
*Standard:* Holding for more info from Phedilo and / or the folk associated with the ship. 

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* +1 Composite Longbow

Arrows: 17/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Qik (Apr 26, 2012)

Audra absorbs the state of her surroundings in an instant and is displeased by what she sees: no net or tarp is strewn about the deck.  The only items comparable to what she's looking for are the sails (which are currently rolled up) and the tarp meant to have concealed the dragons' presence, which is currently fluttering half off on top of the cage, which itself hangs 10 feet above deck (at D12) from the cargo pulley.  Frustrated, Audra bounds up the stairs to her right and moves towards the mast, still not seeing an object that would fit her needs.

Meanwhile, on the docks, Eanos senses the fear in Phedilo's voice as he responds.  "I'm afraid I am not particularly knowledgeable about dragons, Master Eanos, although from the looks of them, they're born of cold climates."  Phedilo looks to Elenka as he begins to heed Eanos' advice to move to a safer distance.  "Were those dragons on the ship with you?"

Not waiting for an answer, the halfling breaks out into a full-on run.

[sblock=OOC]Not a bad idea, Artur, but from the look of things, Audra's going to be hard-pressed to find an object suiting that description.  Just FYI, in case it isn't clear from the map, there are three masts, at D 11, 15, and 18.

Phedilo tanked his Know (Arcana) roll, but Elenka had succeeded in one earlier on, so she should be a veritable fount of white dragon knowledge.

Actions:
- Eanos: expended move
- Audra: expended move

They two above still have their standard, and Fulgrim and Elenka/Drev still have their full rounds available.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 27, 2012)

Despite the halfling already taking off for a place of safety, Elenka answers.  "They breath cold but their mouths are tied shut so we should be safe from that.  As long as it holds, that is.  They are scrappy little lizards so watch out for their claws.  And they are cargo of sorts; I'm sure Captain Hwuzel would prefer it if they could be recaptured rather than killed."  Again she hoists her skirts and runs, this time towards the boat and calling for Drevezh'korol as she goes.

Below decks Drevezh'korol is unfortunate enough to be nearby when a twist of fate releases the dragons into the sky above Venza.  Knowing Elenka will want him nearby (and expect him to somehow _fix_ it) he scrambles through the hold for the ladder.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Elenka: Full move to K15
Drevezh'korol: Full move up to D16[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 27, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Much obliged," Eanos says to Elenka with the barest nod. He doesn't spare her a look, however, already trying to line up his shot.

"Issolatha, show me the chinks," he prays under his breath, then fires. Even with his goddess' aid, however, the shot goes long, arching over the bow of the ship and into the water. The inquisitor sighs. 

"On the catching versus killing, I expect it's easier to drop & stabilize these critters, unless you've got a big flashy net hiding somewhere," Eanos calls out.

[sblock=Actions]
Reminder, Eanos has an immediate action ability to force an attack reroll for an enemy. He'll save it for cases when it's most likely the hit will drop an ally, so probably won't be relevant this round, but wanted to pre-warn. 

*Move:* Draw bow
*Swift:* activate Justice Judgement (+1 sacred all attacks this combat)
*Standard:* Longbow attack vs. Dragon 1. I count that one as just at the edge of the 110' range. I don't think it matters, though, since I'm pretty sure this misses:

(Justice) Longbow attack; damage (1d20+8=13, 1d8+2=7)

Arrow lost:

arrow recovery (below 50) (1d100=94)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Justice Judgement (+1 sacred to attacks)

*In Hand:* +1 Composite Longbow

Arrows: 16/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2012)

With the reunion interrupted near immediately, Fulgrim grumbles as he catches sight of the flying creatures. "Bah! Flyin' critters! Dey never want ta face ya on da ground!" Fulgrim spouts.

He lets his backpack half slide off his shoulder and rummages through it for a moment finally pulling forth a sling and bundle of stones. "See if I still know how dis thing works." Fulgrim says under his breath as he pulls his backpack back on.

[sblock=OOC]

Spend the round complaining about flying creatures and pulling my sling from the bottom of my backpack.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 28, 2012)

The intended target of Eanos' arrow scowls at the missile as it passes harmlessly below its feet, and then shoots upward.  Its companion seems to consider dive-bombing the newly appearing Drevezh'Korol, but seems to temper its aggression in the end, choosing instead to follow its companion skyward.  The pair rise sharply, arcing in a tight pass...

[sblock=Perception DC Variable][sblock=Audra/Drev - DC 19]The dragons are trying to cut one another's bonds, though they haven't yet succeeded.[/sblock][sblock=Elenka - DC 22]The dragons are trying to cut one another's bonds, though they haven't yet succeeded.[/sblock][sblock=Eanos/Fulgrim - DC 25]The dragons are trying to cut one another's bonds, though they haven't yet succeeded.[/sblock][/sblock]
On the ground, some of the crewmen scatter, although many seem glued to the ground on which they stand by the sight of the two dragons flying free.

[sblock=OOC]Artur can take another standard if he wants to, since he only used his move last round.

PCs up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 28, 2012)

With sling in hand, Fulgrim realizes he is still too far away to use it effectively. He bursts forward in a surprising movement of speed, running forward and then turning down the dock that leads up to the ship. He races up near Elenka, prepared to use the nearby crate for cover should the dragons turn their attention his way.

As he reaches the crate he bellows to the others "Dey be tryin' to git outta' their restraints!"

[sblock=OOC]

Run to K-16. Sling ready for next round. Ready to use the crate for cover if the dragons head this way.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54  
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 19 Fort: +8 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--

MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sling

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 19 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 17/17


MW Greataxe +11 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 28, 2012)

[sblock=Forgot to mention...]The dragons climbed to 65 ft above their previous height.  Sorry about not including that on the map - couldn't find a self-evident way to do that on MapTool.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 29, 2012)

Elenka continues her mad dash towards the boat and continues to call for Drevezh'korol and echoing Fulgrim's warning.

"Drev!  They are trying to tear loose the muzzles!"

The wood-man intercepts the summoner at the end of the dock and pauses a moment to see what Elenka wishes for him to do.  The summoner slips something tiny from her spell component pouch, makes a motion with the other hand, speaks a few words filled with the harsh consonants of her native land and reaches out to touch Drevezh'korol.

At Elenka's touch Drevezh'korol's face takes on a look of surprise.  There is a horrendous sound of cracking wood and two branches the size of tall saplings erupt from the wood-man's shoulders.  The branches spread outwards to a distance of roughly twelve feet.  Vines rapidly grow from the branches and are rapidly overgrown with a dense patch of leaves that form crude-looking wings.  As Drevezh'korol stretches the branches flex and catch the air and lift him awkwardly from the dock and over the boat.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Making note of the dragons' total height would be helpful also.  I know they are 65 ft higher than they were before but I don't recall exactly how high they were before.  Thanks. 

Elenka:
Perception: 1d20+7=24
*Move:* to H14
*Standard:* cast _Lesser Evolution Surge: Flight_

Drevezh'korol:
Perception: 1d20+5=15
*Move:* to G15
*Standard:* move upwards 15 ft. to D14 (15 ft. elevation)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Apr 29, 2012)

[sblock=Height]Oops again -sorry about that.

Dragons are currently 80 ft above ground level.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Apr 30, 2012)

_Audra looks up at the mast, trying to measure it's height. Then back up, the dragons have gone up a lot further. She curses loudly, startling a crewman as he rushes by where she stands, headed for below decks. Coming to a decision, she hops from the raised part of the deck and heads back over to where she dropped the gear upon coming up from below. She roots around until she finds an old leather sling. Searching about finds a pouch of small sling balls. With this secured, she looks up and sees the dragons even higher. She quickly shrugs her backpack on and looks up again at the dragons, plotting angles._

[sblock=actions]Audra moves back to D-16, now that Drev has moved to meet Elenka. She gathers gear and readies her sling.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 20 Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 15
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +4 CMD: 22 Fort: +5 Ref: +9 Will: +7

In Hand:

Weapon: Sling
Attack: +7
Damage: 1d4+1
Crit: 20x2
Range: 50 ft 
Special:
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 7
Remaining: 7
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 30, 2012)

Eanos sighs. "Of course they are," he mutters to himself as he moves swiftly up the dock. Carefully, he lines up his shot, judging wind and range, then lets loose his breath and bowstring at the same time.

The human servant of Issolatha smiles slightly as his shot sinks home in the closest dragon's flank.

[sblock=Actions]I've not used Maptools before. Is there a way to change the name of the icon to include altitude? So instead of "White Dragon 1" it would say "WD 1 + 80'" or something? Just a thought.

*Move:* to O14
*Standard:* Longbow attack vs. closest dragon. Looks like the elevation puts it at the second range increment, but even with the -2 to the attack, I think this hits:

Justice longbow attack (2nd range increment); damage (1d20+6=22, 1d8+2=5)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Justice Judgement (+1 sacred to attacks)

*In Hand:* +1 Composite Longbow

Arrows: 15/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 1, 2012)

Recoiling at the arrow burying itself in its flank, the dragon's failure to scream is likely a product of its gag alone.  Instead, the creature hastens upward even further, its companion following, and although at this distance it's difficult to see what they're doing, their trajectories don't seem to suggest any intent to flee.

[sblock=OOC]The elegance of your suggestion makes me feel silly, jk.    Much appreciated.

Eanos' arrow does indeed hit.

The dragons continue to climb; given the distance, no one was able to see what they're doing.

PCs up.  Also, forgot to mark Drev's altitude on this map; will do so on the next one.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 1, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos moves forward again, though he despairs he'll get within optimal distance until the dragons are good and ready for him. He lets loose another arrow, but the nearly-vertical nature of the shot makes it prone to a gust of wind that sends it tumbling back through the air to fall into the water.

"Got a feeling those things are going to be unmuzzled before we can bring them down. Anyone got something to cut the chill I figure they'll be raining down on us?"

[sblock=Actions]*Move* to G15 (Drev is 15' up, yes? So Eanos can occupy the space, I believe)
*Standard* Longbow attack. Miss:

Justice longbow attack (2nd increment); damage (1d20+6=13, 1d8+2=9)

Arrow lost:

Arrow lost? (saved under 50) (1d100=59)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Justice Judgement (+1 sacred to attacks)

*In Hand:* +1 Composite Longbow

Arrows: 14/17
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 1, 2012)

Drevezh'korol continues to struggle to master his new wings.  Powerful downstrokes propel the wood-man further upwards though he is in no way equal to the young dragons.

Elenka groans her dismay both at the situation and at Drevezh'korol's airborne awkwardness.

"It only works on Drevezh'korol and it's too late for that."

The summoner racks her brains for something useful to do to help capture the dragons.  Watching Drevezh'korol struggle in the air she shakes her head and mutters a quick word.  The glowing rune on her forehead vanishes and Drevezh'korol disappears from the sky.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]Made an error on Drev's movement.  He can't ascend straight up (well, he can but isn't likely to make the Fly check) and must climb at a 45 degree angle which would have put him at D14 instead of G15.

Elenka:
*Move:* pass
*Standard:* cast _Shield_ dismiss eidolon
EDIT: edited Elenka's action.  If that's not ok, I'll change it back.

Drevezh'korol:
*Full Move:* from D14 to I11 (+30 ft. elevation = 45 ft. up) dismissed[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 2, 2012)

Eanos' arrow fails to achieve the necessary altitude to threaten its target, and one of the crewmen takes it as a sign of things to come, retreating into the presumably safe decks below.  Other members of the crew begin to come to life, some scrambling for cover with others yelling to each other trying to figure out what to do.  A small gnome (Captain Hwuzel) comes scrambling up on deck shouting at anyone within hearing distance to "stop standing there and do something, darnit -Captain Hwuzel will have your hide if these dragons escape!"

[sblock=OOC]Artur and IronWolf to act.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 2, 2012)

_Audra watches the mad scramble. Luckily, with everyone heading for cover, there is room around her to start to swing. With the sling loaded, she spins it around to get speed and, aiming for one of the dragons, releases, hoping she has enough oomph to reach her target._

[sblock=Action]Attacking with sling (I think she can do that now...A -2 penalty will be applied to her roll to account for the range, I count them at 85feet above the main deck, where she stands)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 20 Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 15
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +4 CMD: 22 Fort: +5 Ref: +9 Will: +7

In Hand:

Weapon: Sling
Attack: +7
Damage: 1d4+1
Crit: 20x2
Range: 50 ft
Special:
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 7
Remaining: 7[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 2, 2012)

Fulgrim looks up in the sky, the dragons floating quite high overhead as he glances at the sling in his hand. "Dey fear me axe! Dey come down 'ere an fight fair an' they be knowin' who to be 'fraid of!"

"Bah!" Fulgrim bellows as he starts swinging his sling. He works with all his strength as he finally releases the sling stone high in the air.

[sblock=OOC]

Attack, Sling -- 1d20+3=22
Damage, Sling -- 1d4+4=7

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54  
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 19 Fort: +8 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--

MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sling

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 19 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 17/17


MW Greataxe +11 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 2, 2012)

[sblock=Artur][MENTION=50177]Artur Hawkwing[/MENTION] - the dragons are actually 160 ft above Audra, putting the range penalties at a much harsher -6.  What do you think?[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 2, 2012)

[sblock=Qik]

I just copied Artur's range penalty, I am fine with the harsher penalty. Fulgrim just wants them to come down to axe range!  

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, they're comin'... 

I was itching to get a post in, so I'm going to move it along.  I'm not sure how I would feel about a retcon for Artur anyway, given he's seen his roll.  Let me know if you object, AH, and we'll sort something out.[/sblock]Fulgrim and Audra release a pair of slingstones into the air.  Both initially look to be good shots, but Audra's fails to have the height necessary to reach her target.  Fulgrim's, on the other hand, manages to climb the full distance and still pack a punch: it slams into the dragon already wounded by Eanos' arrow with a crack that is heard on the ground despite the distance.  This time, however, the sound of impact is followed by a scream of pain.  It seems the muzzles have come off.

Both dragons circle each other momentarily and then rocket down to earth.  Passing over the heads of several terrified crewmen, they zero in on Audra, snapping their jaws at the redheaded monk.  Both fail to connect with their target.

[sblock=OOC 2]Audra misses, Fulgrim hits.  Dragons both charge Audra, both miss.

Dragon 1 is the one who has been injured (moderately so).

PCs up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Eanos should be where Drev shows now (G15), and I believe Drev was unsummoned. 

Given that positioning, I wanted to check before posting: given that the dragons are over the heads of people, does the intervening deckhand provide soft cover to a ranged attack? I'm not sure given that it's only 5' above. Eanos will likely be moving anyway, but if they are providing cover, he's going to move differently.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Ack.  Thanks, jkason.  Map to be changed momentarily.

I would say the deckhands do not provide soft cover, so fire away.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Think they heard you Fulgrim," Eanos says as the dragons dive for the deck of the ship. The archer sidesteps to put one of the crates beteween himself and the beasts, then pulls back, trying to target an exposed flank. 

"For the love of--" Eanos stops the curse before he finishes it as the shot flies between the dragon's legs instead of into one and thunks cleanly into the deck floor.

"Least I didn't lose that one," he mutters.

[sblock=Actions]*Move* to H17. I can't find rules for crouching as opposed to going prone. If he can do that as part of the movement, (giving him better cover) let's go for it. If not, no worries.

*Standard* Longbow attack. Despite stacking PBS and Justice, this one's a big whiff:

PBS Justice Deadly Aim Longbow; damage (1d20+8=11, 1d8+5=13)

On the plus side, he would have missed even without Deadly Aim, and he'll get to keep this arrow: 

Arrow Lost? (recover < 50) (1d100=46)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Justice Judgement (+1 sacred to attacks), partial cover (?)

*In Hand:* +1 Composite Longbow

Arrows: 13/17 (+1 recoverable)
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Always the optimist.... [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 2, 2012)

With Drevezh'korol returned to his otherworldly home Elenka is free to tap into her power to draw forth creatures from Lesovik's realm.  A quick word and two amorphous masses of chill wind swirling with blown snow and howling like a tempest through trees appear in the air between the boat and the dock.

Though the creatures can't understand her (nor she them) Elenka calls out encouragement and points at the dragons.  "Take the dragons!"

The elementals blast forward with a swirl of snowflakes that rapidly melt in the hot Venzan sun and batter the nearest dragon.  Their attacks, though surprisingly solid, have little if any noticeable effect upon the dragons.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Elenka:
*Move:* --
*Standard:* _Summon Monster 3_ to summon 1d3=2 small air elementals at F12 and F13.

Air Elementals:
*Move:* into position to attack the dragons then back to F12 & F13 (Flyby Attack)
EDIT: Note, this movement will provoke AoO from at least one of the dragons
*Standard:* Slam attacks vs. dragon 1: 1d20+6=14, 1d4+1=2, 1d20+6=9, 1d4+1=3
One possible hit vs. AC 14 for 2 damage.

Small Air Elementals: AC 17, hp 13

Drevezh'korol: dismissed[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 3, 2012)

[sblock=To Qik]Wow. Missed a lot of stuff in a few hours.  She'd still take a swing at them with the sling, so it'd just hit an AC 15 (and hopefully not fall on anyone's head coming down)[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 3, 2012)

_The two young dragons dive bomb Audra, she has no chance to see where the sling ball falls, no chance of hearing an ouch from someone on deck as she attempts not to be skewered or clawed. Succeeding at that, and the rotters at range, she drops her smile and smiles._

Pretty even not in your cage. A shame it comes to this.

_She waits for the one with the obvious arrow sticking from it's flank to get in range and reaches out, her left hand missing as a wing flaps by, the second strike, behind the wing, feels solid for a fleeting second, but the dragon twists as it feels her hand making contact, causing the blow to glance across the scales as opposed to being a solid strike._

[sblock=Ministats]

Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 20 Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 15
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +4 CMD: 22 Fort: +5 Ref: +9 Will: +7

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +8
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+7/+7)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 7
Remaining: 7[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Cursed minimum damage!


----------



## Qik (May 3, 2012)

The injured dragon proves to be especially evasive, twisting almost entirely out of harm's way through the series of attacks it suffers - only Audra manages to land a blow, and her's is a glancing one.  The ornery creature snaps its jaws at one of the air elementals as it flits by, but its jaws fail to find purchase.

[sblock=OOC]Only Audra's natural 20 lands.  AoO on air elemental misses.

Artur - the way you rolled damage was a bummer.  That's why I usually don't roll damage until it hits; otherwise it might break my heart.  

Also, apologies for not making it clearer on the map, but you can access the ship via squares F14, 15 & 16.

Fulgrim to act, then the dragons.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 4, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Going to give [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION] to tomorrow, then will probably push us ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 4, 2012)

Fulgrim smiles as the dragons come closer towards the ship's deck. He whirls the sling again in the air before hurling another sling stone towards the closest dragon. He wastes little time as he watches the sling stone fly wide missing its target.

He then moves forward, looking to move up the gangplank towards the deck of the ship.

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry - been under the weather with the flu.

Sling Attack -- 1d20+5=10

Fulgrim will make his way to the deck of the ship.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
*HP:* 54 Current: 54  
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 19 Fort: +8 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--

MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sling

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 62
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 19 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 17/17


MW Greataxe +11 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 5, 2012)

Looping neatly to dodge Fulgrim's slingstone, the injured dragon retreats slightly, putting some space between itself and Audra, and lets loose a blast of frigid air and razor sharp icicles.  Both Audra and Fulgrim are caught in the cone, but both manage to shield themselves from the worst of the blast.  Audra's preoccupation with the cold, however, leaves her open to the remaining dragon, who lands a bite on her arm before moving in, swinging its claws fiercely; the monk's preternatural reflexes save her from these, too,though.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry to hear you're under the weather, IW; rest up!  We'll be here when you're back to form.

Dragon 1 uses its breath weapon, both Fulgrim and Audra make their save, taking 1 damage.  Dragon 2 lands a bite on Audra for an additional 3 damage.  Dragon 2 is currently in Audra's space.

PCs up.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos finds himself shaken by the display of elemental power in the dragon's breath, and his next shot isn't even close. It thunks into the hull, as well.

"Lady, whatever secret you're trying to teach me, maybe you could whisper it before I wind up an block of ice?" he mutters, frustrated at his poor shots.

[sblock=Actions]Ugh. Natural 1:

PBS Justice Deadly Aim attack; damage (1d20+8=9, 1d8+5=13)

Arrow recoverable: 

Arrow lost? (recover < 50) (1d100=8)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Justice Judgement (+1 sacred to attacks), partial cover (?)

*In Hand:* +1 Composite Longbow

Arrows: 12/17 (+2 recoverable)
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 5, 2012)

Again the elementals blast forward to attack the dragon on the far side of the boat.  Again the swirling air has no effect on the dragons.

Elenka is dismayed by the lack of effectiveness of the elementals and rushes aboard the ship to take action herself.  She draws the wicked terbutje she wields as she goes and upon reaching the dragon hacks at it.  The agile creature throws off her aim (never good to begin with) and the terbutje passes by harmlessly.

"Lesovik take you both!" she curses and those nearby aren't entirely sure if she is referring to the dragons or the elementals.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]
Elenka:
*Move:* to D13
*Free:* draw weapon
*Standard:* attack dragon 1: 1d20+5=8, 1d8+1=2

Air Elementals:
*Move:* into position to attack the dragons then back to F12 & F13 (Flyby Attack)
-This movement will provoke AoO from at least one of the dragons
*Standard:* Slam attacks vs. dragon 1: 1d20+6=9, 1d4+1=2, 1d20+6=15, 1d4+1=4
One possible hit vs. AC 15 for 4 damage.

Small Air Elementals: AC 17, hp 13

Drevezh'korol: dismissed[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 6, 2012)

Fulgrim drops his sling as he slips into a rage and charges towards the white dragon ahead of him. Rushing across the deck, his attention focused on the dragon he makes a powerful overhand chop at the dragon with his axe.

[sblock=OOC]

Rage, Charge, Power Attack White Dragon 1.  Attack from D:14

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+11=19 +2 for charging for *21 total* (forgot to add charge bonus when I rolled)
Damage -- 1d12+15=23

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) *Raging AC (and charging): 14*
*HP:* 54 Current: 53  (*RAGING HP 62  Current: 61*
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 19 Fort: +8 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--

MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sling

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 61
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 19 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 17/17


MW Greataxe +11 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Audra took 0 damage from the breath weapon, via Evasion if she made her save.  [/sblock]

The dragon gets a good nip at Audra's right forearm as she shields from the others cold breath attack.

Ow! Okay you little...

As the dragon releases it's jaws from her forearm, Audra brings her left knee up, catching the thing square in the lower jaw. She drives the left forearm down into the top of the dragon's head, sandwiching it between her knee and elbow. This stuns the little dragon for a split second, but not long enough as Audra's attempt to slide back half a stride and throw a roundhouse kick into the side of it's head catches air as the dragon recovers and twists aside.

[sblock=Actions]Popping a Ki point to add a 3rd attack at highest mod under Flurry of Blows. Three attacks at +7, lethal damage.
Ki Power will now be 6 of 7[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 20 Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 15
HP: 30 Current: 27
CMB: +4 CMD: 22 Fort: +5 Ref: +9 Will: +7

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +8
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+7/+7)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 7
Remaining: 6 

1. (Ki Strike - Additional attack at highest mod during FoB on dragon)[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 6, 2012)

The previously-injured dragon manages to nip one of the air elementals and avoid Elenka's terbutje, but its efforts are completely negated by Fulgrim's overhand chop: distracted, the dragon is caught completely unawares, and the dwarf nearly slices the creature completely in two.

As it falls to the ground dead, Audra lands three solid blows on its companion.  The combined effect of its companion's brutal demise and Audra's offensive seem to have gotten through to the savage creature: it beats its wings desperately, pulling away from the redheaded monk. Audra sees an opening for a final blow, but whether or not she takes it, the dragon continues to pull away, flying off into the distance...

[sblock=OOC]Fulgrim's blow completely took out dragon 1.  I debated having dragon 2 withdraw, since White Dragons are such fierce creatures, but I figured they weren't suicidal, and that's pretty much where this was headed.  I rolled Audra's potential AoO as the dragon withdrew, which was a hit for 5 damage, but whether or not she takes it, the dragon still has enough HP to escape.  

The dragon is now 200 ft up and to the east of Audra.  Eanos could technically still take a last shot if he wants, but after that, the dragon is pretty much gone.  Your call.

Rewards: 1200 XP (300 each).[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2012)

The air elementals whirl in what seems to be cold glee and take off after the dragon.  This scaly beast is an interloper in _their_ territory and they intend to make it regret venturing into the skies.

Elenka sighs, nudges the dead dragon with her toe and then scowls over at the dwarf.  "What part of _capture_ eluded your comprehension, Master Ironforge?"  She shakes her head as if to say that no answer would satisfy her then peers up into the sky at the dogfight taking place between the elementals and the dragon.





[sblock=OOC/Actions]
You'd have to double-check but I think the air elementals have equal movement and better maneuverability.  Whether or not they could catch the dragon now, and what happens if they can, is up to you.  I think they would try to catch it and use their whirlwind power to force it down.

Small Air Elementals: AC 17, hp 13

Drevezh'korol: dismissed[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 7, 2012)

Audra is a bit surprised when her kick actually seems to startle the dragon. As it turns tail to retreat, she tries to hit it again, hoping perhaps to knock it to the deck, or low enough to be able to attempt to restrain it. However her backhand shot doesn't strike hard enough in the right spot, and the dragon withdraws. She stands there, looking up at it. Despite it's injury and panicked flight, it still has a grace to it as it ascends. For a moment she considers yelling after the departing dragon, but the feel of a few droplets of blood welling up on her left forearm get her attention. She sighs as the dragon retreats and crosses to where the gear she had been carrying lies. Retrieving her sling and pouch of sling balls on the way, she puts them into her backpack with a snort and pulls out some of her old clothing, tearing a strip to wrap around the small bitten spot on her arm.


----------



## Qik (May 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]You're right regarding movement speed and maneuverability.  

I'm happy to have the elementals chase, but frankly, I'm not too sure how to play it: the dragon will keep withdrawing, the elementals will keep getting AoOs, and eventually they're going to hit it and down it.  A chase scene seems appropriate, but a quick glance at the rules seems cumbersome.  I'll stew it over a bit, and am happy to have some input, and will have another think when I get home from work tomorrow afternoon.

I certainly don't want to just pull DM fiat and say that the dragon got away, though, so we'll sort something out.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Perhaps just two or three grapple checks. The elementals must win to overtake the dragon and windsock him or her down. Otherwise, the dragon eventually escapes when they desummon? And how far from Elenka can they go and still follow her direction?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I'm entirely ok with you saying the dragon got away.  Sometimes there's no benefit to playing out a combat scene to the bitter end, especially if that combat is incidental to the adventure.  Even more so if that scene is between NPCs and it would leave PCs with nothing to do until it is over.

And IronWolf, I apologize for my PC getting snippy with yours.

EDIT: They do have their whirlwind power but the DC to escape that in low.  AH, as far as I know there is no distance limitation once the creature is summoned.  But, they don't actually follow her direction since she can't communicate with them; they just automatically are compelled to attack her enemies.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 7, 2012)

Fulgrim near immediately slips from his rage as the dragon before him falls nearly cut in two and he notices the second seeming intent on escape. 

He barely has time to recover before Elenka begins scolding him. Fulgrim turns a slight tinge of red and hangs his head slightly replying in a sheepish manner "I thought dey would 'ave tougher skin din dat. Didn't mean ta kill it outright." Fulgrim replies. Sorry mi'lady, I'll try not ta kill 'em so quick next time."

[sblock=GlassEye]

No worries. Fulgrim deserved it! I actually considered trying to do subdual, but wasn't sure if Fulgrim would try such a thing while raging even if he went into the rage thinking that the best thing to do.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

As the second dragon begins to run for it, Eanos takes one last shot, landing an arrow solidly in the creature's side as he calls out, "Wait, it's dead-dead? Guess I forgot what a monster you are with that axe, Fulgrim."

[sblock=actions]I'm not sure it's enough to bring it down, but Eanos does get a solid final hit. Not sure how that might effect your 'can the elementals bring it down' deliberations:

Justice Deadly Aim (2nd range increment); damage (1d20+6=23, 1d8+4=11)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Justice Judgement (+1 sacred to attacks), partial cover (?)

*In Hand:* +1 Composite Longbow

Arrows: 11/17 (+2 recoverable)
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 7, 2012)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner*

Realizing that she is acting quite like a shrew, Elenka relents.

"My apologies, Fulgrim.  You did the right thing in stopping them by whatever means you had at hand.  We've been dealing with their bad tempers and frosty breath for weeks.  I don't know how I came to be convinced that importing dragons was a good idea."

Seeing Eanos' parting shot at the dragons Elenka is impressed.  

"Good shot, M...!  I'm sorry, in the excitement I have completely forgotten your name, sir."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]That actually solves the problem quite nicely, jk... [/sblock]
A small gnome emerges onto the deck just in time to see the arrow leave Eanos' bow.  Along with everyone else in the area, he follows the missile as it arcs high over the water, passes between the pair of elementals in pursuit, and catches the dragon squarely in the back.  The creature falls, undignified, into the water below, making only a small splash as it enters.  While everyone else seems generally pleased by Eanos' accuracy, however, the gnome groans in dismay.  "Great!  Just great!  Now Captain Hwuzel must explain why he only brings half of his cargo to delivery."  Having spoken too soon, the gnome turns around to catch sight of Fulgrim, axe bloodied, standing next to the nearly-cleaved dragon lying dead on the deck.  The gnome's face turns bright red, and despite the notable size difference, begins advancing on Fulgrim, seemingly intending to give him a piece of his mind.

Just what the size of that piece would be, however, will forever remain unanswered, as the studious-looking halfling who had been accompanying Eanos and Fulgrim makes his way up onto the ship.  "Nice shooting, Master Ea- err, Captain Hwuzel!" he interjects, "please, please, calm down!"  Phedilo herds the gnome off to the side, where the two begin an animated discussion.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 8, 2012)

_Audra looks up at the gasping of the crew nearby, she looks up and watches the sight of the dragon falling. She bows her head a moment before looking back at the crew behind her._

Hope he doesn't make you all go into the water after that.

_Her arm wrapped she shrugs the backpack onto her back and steps out onto the deck where she spots Elenka and two men she doesn't recognize, one with a blood coated axe standing near the carved in half other dragon. This gets an eyebrow quirk. Then she spies the Captain and the other fellow in their animated discussion. She steps up to the other three, eyes on the Captain._

Wonder how difficult it would be to stuff one of those dragons.

_She shrugs the backpack a little and eyes the two men, looking to Elenka._

Friends of yours?


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2012)

Eanos gapes as his arrow, like Fulgrim's axe, seems to have much more severe consequences than intended. He glances to his new bow and raises an eyebrow.

"Think that bloke at the Pearl undersold this beauty," he mutters.

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> That actually solves the problem quite nicely, jk...




D'oh!  Is the dragon Dead or dying / drowning? Wondering if Eanos (possibly with Expeditious Retreat / Haste boosting) could make it to the thing to stabilize it before it died if not.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]The dragon is dying/drowning about 160 ft from the ship.  You're welcome to take a stab at rescuing him, but I'm not sure how you all would do that.  I'd have to muse on how deep the water is, but I'd say, very roughly, about 20 ft.  I'd also feel like an unconscious creature would drown much faster than a conscious one, but I don't know if the rules back me up on that.

Sorry if I wasn't clear enough about the over-the-water bit.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2012)

"Name's Eanos, miss, and if any of your magics can make me faster, I'd appreciate it," Eanos says, as he looks up to realize Elenka's asked him a question and that the second dragon might not be quite beyond saving. He drops his bow with a look of determination and rushes off the dock. "Hate to ruin the whole shipment if we can help it." 

His heroic dive into the water is rather unceremoniously ruined when he surfaces sputtering and flailing.

[sblock=ooc]Drowning rules:



> When the character finally fails her Constitution check, she begins to drown. In the first round, she falls unconscious (0 hp). In the following round, she drops to –1 hit points and is dying. In the third round, she drowns.




If the creature's already unconscious, I'd assume they have 2 rounds to drowning. 

Expeditious Retreat and Haste don't appear to stack, sadly (both count as Enhancement bonuses), and with Eanos' base speed at 40', he'd probably get further if he could do a full round swim with possible Hasting than stopping to cast.

Of course, then he rolls a natural 1 on the swim check, and it's all probably moot now unless Elenka can talk the elementals into grabbing up the dragon. 

Swim check (1d20+1=2)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None (longbow dropped, arrows not yet recovered)

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 11/17 (+2 recoverable)
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 8, 2012)

The aura of Eanos' heroic dive is tempered when he fails to surface...

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for digging up that info, jk.

Unfortunately, Elenka doesn't seem to speak any elemental languages (I had checked, because summoning a water elemental had struck me as your best bet).  So I'm not sure that having them help you out is an option.

Eanos failed his swim check by more than 5, so he's currently under water.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 8, 2012)

Audra watches Eanos go into the drink with a magnificent dive. But when he goes under and doesn't come up, she quirks an eyebrow.

He might need a hand with that dragon.

Shrugging the pack off her back to the deck, she takes a deep breath and plunges over the side after Eanos.

[sblock=ooc]Perhaps if she succeeds and sees him flounder she can help him buoy himself. She is serious about helping him drag that carcass back to the ship if it can be saved.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 8, 2012)

Their attention already diverted by Eanos' dive, Phedilo and Captain Hwuzel watch as Audra follows him into the water.  From his position in underwater, Eanos feels the force of Audra as she dives in cleanly and powers past him.

[sblock=OOC]According to the Swim skill, one can move at quarter speed per move action.  At that rate, even if Audra succeeds on her swim check every round, she's only moving 15 ft per round (double that if Elenka retroactively contributes a dash of Haste).  Given that the dragon moved 200 ft before being felled, it's going to be _at least_ 6 rounds before anyone gets to it, well past its expiration date.  So it doesn't look like you're going to be saving it.

Of course, the PCs don't know all this, so jumping in and attempting a rescue makes sense IC.  But unless someone sees something at fault with my math, I'm going to go ahead and push things forward a bit, with the recovery of the dead dragon's body, fairly soon. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Well, the ki pool speed boost (20') doesn't list as an enhancement bonus, so that actually should be able to stack with Haste for a base speed of 80' (so 80'/full round swim), but if the dragon moved entirely horizontal, and didn't burn any of its flight on rising (I had actually assumed the latter), then even super-buffed Audra wouldn't make it. 

Ah well, a heroic effort.  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I hadn't fully sussed out the dragon's flight pattern, but it would have been mostly (though not entirely) horizontal.

The Swim text says you can move half your base speed as a full round action with a successful swim check.  With a base speed of 40', 30' from haste, and 20' from Ki, her land speed is at 90', meaning, from my reading, she can swim 45' in a full round.  I think the argument could be made that the movement bonus from Ki isn't halved, which would still put her at 55', meaning it's going to be at least 2-3 rounds until she gets there (again, assuming she makes all her checks), which is still too late.

Not at all trying to be argumentative; I'm just trying to make sure I have all my ducks in a row.  This is the first time I've had to deal with drowning dragons and potentially-hasted, Ki-infused, dragon-saving monks.  [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Well, she has a Ki power to increase her movement by 20 feet per round per point she uses. She also has a base movement of 40, so it'd have to be 10, I'd think, for quarter movement. Full round after that would get her 20. Still nowhere near enough to save the beast, but she'd still go after it, just the same. The sailors are in for an eyeful when she comes back up, though, her wet clothes pressed against her....but I'll leave that for the GM to have fun with [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> Not at all trying to be argumentative; I'm just trying to make sure I have all my ducks in a row.  This is the first time I've had to deal with drowning dragons and potentially-hasted, Ki-infused, dragon-saving monks.




Oh, I didn't think you were. Hopefully I wasn't coming off that way, either. This is actually only the second time I've gone anywhere near the Swim skill, and the first time was way back in 3.5, so I think I was more talking through it to get my head 'round the rules than anything.

I kept mis-reading the 'full round action' bit to mean you could move at half speed (i.e., your base movement) in a full round, but I think you had the right reading all along. So even given generous readings on the ki power (can you stack the ki speed boost with itself? I always thought you could only spend 1 ki a round on any of the basic effects) I think Audra's gonna find a dead dragon.

That'll teach Eanos to get cocky about having a 'drop 'em and stabilize after' attitude.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Unless Elenka suddenly has Summon Jet-Ski, no matter what the dragon will be an ex-dragon by the time she gets there. First time I've used swim since 2nd Ed. (I think GlassEye was running that one). Gah. Now I have to go home and try to rewrite the Monty Python 'Dead Parrot' sketch to a 'Dead Dragon' sketch. So, move on when you are ready, good GM, sir. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, you're fine, jk.  I just wanted to reiterate, in case my willingness to parse the details be misinterpreted.

My initial thought on the Ki pool thing is that the bonuses probably stack, since they're untyped, but that she wouldn't be able to expend more than 1 point per round, since it's a swift action to spend 1 point.

In the interest of moving forward, I'm going to go ahead on that presumption.

Edit: Glad we were all on the same page.  [/sblock]
Audra speeds through the water like a missile, her locomotion powered as much by the energies cultivated through her monastic training as by her arms and legs.  Churning across the surface, she takes in a final breath sharply before plunging below the surface and diving down to the motionless form of the dragon below.  Wrapping one arm around the creature, she powers upward towards the surface, then makes her way urgently back to the ship, though not as rapidly as her departure outward.  With each stroke, Audra finds herself fighting off the grim conclusion that her efforts have been for not.

Having already helped a sputtering Eanos out of the water, the crew throws a line back in to Audra.  Despite the shapely image formed by her wet clothes as she emerges on deck, however, no one dares make a cat call; one sight of the deadly-serious look on the monk's face makes sure of that.  Captain Hwuzel dashes over to inspect his cargo, but comes away shaking his head: the dragon is beyond help at this point.  Silently, the normally-gregarious gnome goes below deck.

The academic-looking halfling who had been traveling with Eanos and Fulgrim makes his way over to Audra.  "Madame, that was a remarkable display of selfless effort.  I'm sure Captain Hwuzel appreciates it, too, it's just that apparently much of the profit of this trip was apparently to come from the delivery of those eggs.  I believe he has gone below to see if he can ascertain who or what was the cause of their escape, although between us, I am uncertain as to whether identifying a responsible party will alleviate his financial considerations.  In any event, I do not believe he will mark any of you with such a characterization: he knows your expedient action saved this unfortunate mishap from spiraling out of control.  Lord knows what would have happened if those two creatures had made it into the city."

The halfling pauses, adjusting his glasses, and then extends a hand to both women.  "I'm sorry, I have yet to introduce myself.  My name is Phedilo Crea; I am a client of the Captain's.  These two gentlemen here," he adds, gesturing to Eanos and Fulgrim, "were here to help in the event of any trouble, which a colleague of mine had warned me about.  It seems as though I was wise to heed his warnings."

"In any event, ladies, I am extremely grateful for your decisive action, which undoubtedly prevented any undue harm from occurring."  After a thoughtful pause, he adds, "Except where these poor creatures are concerned, that is, but I do not see how that could have been helped."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 9, 2012)

Despite the bad feeling in the back of her mind, Audra presses onward, finally stopping to realize how hard she is breathing from the exertion as the crew lifts the dragons motionless body to the deck. She takes hands offered gladly and fairly collapses to the deck trying to calm her breathing while watching the inspection and sad departure of the Captain. She coughs as she sits up and wipes her mouth with her right wrist. Despite looking like a beached Mermaid, she levers herself back to her feet and squats down, using both hands to gather and then flip her sopping wet mop of flame red hair back over her shoulders with a "fwlap". She is looking over to Elenka, Eanos and the other fellow when the halfling approaches. She nods to him, smiling sadly.

I hope he finds out who it is responsible, financial justice or not.

Audra starts to extend a hand, and eyes the water that pours from her right sleeve down her arm, she sputters and laughs softly.

Audra Frost. Order of the Diamond Heart.

She extends the hand anyway, a grin of humor on her face. As she extends the arm, a wristband, a band of white with the symbol of the Venzan district commonly referred to as The Planks seems to stick out.

[sblock=ooc fluff]If you haven't perused the Diamond Heart write up on the Wiki, please do. Rather or not either of you know of it, I would guess, is up to you. Just wanted to note she had that wristband, since it is how the Order identifies what section of the city that particular member calls home.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2012)

Elenka watches first in suspense as Audra swims after the downed dragon then in growing dismay as they see that Audra arrived too late to save the dragon.  With a flick of the hand she dismisses the air elementals.  Inwardly she vows to learn something of their language; they could have saved the creature, she thinks, if only she had been able to give them commands.

Elenka slides the incongruous, jagged-bladed terbutje back into its sheath and lightly takes Phedilo's hand in greeting.

"A shame that we should meet in such unfortunate circumstances.  My name is Elenka Danyllova."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 9, 2012)

Phedilo takes Audra's hand without hesitation.  "It is a pleasure, Miss Frost.  It is always good to meet a member of your order: the Diamond Heart does great things for the community of Venza."

He then turns to Elenka, taking her hand as well.  "At the risk of being contrarian, Miss Danyllova, I dare say that it was anything but a shame: the circumstances could very well have been significantly more unfortunate had yourself and Miss Frost not been here to assist Masters Eanos and Fulgrim.  Whom you appear to be acquainted with, am I right...?"

Phedilo pauses for a moment, thinking, and then says, "Miss Danyllova, if you don't mind me asking, from where do you hail?"

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, Artur.  I have read the entry on Audra's Order; I had assumed Phedilo wouldn't know of them, but he rocked his Know (Local) roll, so apparently he's paying attention.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2012)

"You've nothing to fear on that account, Master Crea.  I find contrarians to be singularly entertaining," she says with a smile.  [color=#cc022]"You are partially correct: I do not think I have had the pleasure of meeting Master Eanos before but Fulgrim and I have worked together, in rather trying and unpleasant circumstances, in the past.

"I currently count Baron's Cross my home.  I purchased a manor there before my travels to Martna but that was some months ago and the place was barely standing then.

"But my heart's-home is the Krai of Predgor'jah in the southern Landadel on the wild foothills and northern slopes of the Seithr Mountain."[/color]

By the end her words have taken on a decidedly wistful tone.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 9, 2012)

Phedilo nods knowingly.  "I thought you carried the accent of the Krai.  You are a long way from home, Miss Elenka.  And it is an...interesting coincidence, given my own endeavors."  Phedilo pauses for a moment, thinking, and then looks at both women.  "Once I have received the cargo Captain Hwuzel was carrying for me, I will be heading back to my shop to compensate Masters Eanos and Fulgrim for their aid, as well as discussing another matter I had hoped to get their assistance in.  Should you two be willing to accompany us, I would gladly extend the offer to you as well.  You've certainly proved you are capable.  Not to mention devoted," he adds, nodding at Audra's sodden form.  "Besides, I cannot imagine a better endorsement than the friendship of Master Fulgrim here, whom I know to be reliable, and that of Master Hallaran."


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2012)

After being dragged back onto the docks and coughing out enough water that he wondered if he might not have accidentally called on Issolatha to produce it, Eanos collapsed to the wet boards beneath him, sucking in air. It took him a moment to realize the crowd gathering wasn't there to make sure he was all right, but was watching something further off. He forced himself up onto his elbows to look, seeing the small woman from the boat zipping through the water nearly like she'd been born to it. 

By the time she'd dragged back the baby dragon single-handedly, Eanos had recovered some, though he couldn't quite bring himself to draw everyone's attention by rising until after the gnome captain had gone below. As the crowd dispersed and Audra offered her hand, Eanos took it, both in greeting and as aid in standing. 

"Very well met, Audra, Elenka," he says to the ladies, then he raises a concerned eyebrow to the monk's wet and clinging garment. He looks about for any kind of blanket or tarp to offer, his own cloak being no more dry than the monk's clothing. 

"'Til we can get dry, you might want to cover up," he says. "Otherwise, think you're giving a bit of a show to those inclined that way?"

Eanos considers his own sopping form.

"Guess this is why I paid for the good chain," he mutters, looking over his armor. "Think this'll make it through without rusting."

When Phedilo makes his offer to the two red-haired women, Eanos bows his head. 

"If nothing else, looks like we could use some folks to keep our bloodier tendencies in check," he says with a wry grin.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None (longbow dropped, arrows not yet recovered)

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 11/17 (+2 recoverable)
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 9, 2012)

Audra is relieved to see Eanos is, despite being soggy as she is, quite well otherwise. At his comment the looks down at her sopping wet clothes. 

At least the sun should dry them, but a change might be igood. Growing up the child of an oyster fisher, one gets used to be soaked.

Audra doesn't look too surprised that one who reports himself as having been warned of potential trouble would at least have a passing knowledge of the Order, but when her own mentor and Sensei's name is mentioned, she blinks in surprise.

Not meaning to sound rude, but how would you know Master Hallaran? Or more so, know that I serve under him?

When the offer is extended, she considers it.

I would be honored to accompany you, assuming Master Hallaran has no immediate need for me. I must report to him about the trip I return from first. And seek dryer clothes.

She smiles a bit wryly at the last.

[sblock=OOC]ICly that'd be what she has to do, if you want to RP that or not is fine with me. She would probably ask Elenka if she wanted to come along, to give her side of what happened.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 9, 2012)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner*

"Coincidence?" 

Elenka looks thoughtfully at Phedilo and it is clear that his words have piqued her interest.  It doesn't take her long to decide, however, as she craves a life of excitement and with unknown possiblities within Master Crea's hands there really is no decision to be made at all.

"I would be pleased to accompany you, Master Crea, and listen to your proposal.  Particularly if you will be explaining this coincidence.  And it is a pleasure to finally be introduced, Eanos.  Feel free to call me Elenka."

She frowns at Audra's wet form and snaps her fingers at a nearby sailor.  "A drying cloth, *now*, if you please."  Elenka shakes her head at Audra's plight.  "I'd offer you some of my own spare clothing but there is no way you could possibly squeeze into any of it."  She tut-tuts over the other woman.  "I dare say you are right: the breeze will dry these things quickly."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 9, 2012)

At Audra's question, Phedilo gestures to her wristband.  "You told me you are of the order, and you bear the mark of Ranocchio.  I have had the good fortune to have met Master Hallaran on occasion.  He is a wise man.  And I am happy for you to report to your master first; there is no rush.  Now, if you will excuse me, I will go see if I can rustle up my cargo."

With that, the halfling heads below in search of Captain Hwuzel.

[sblock=OOC]If you're okay with it, Artur, I'd prefer to have Audra's meeting with Master Hallaran off-stage, as it were: I just think it'd work best given the upcoming narrative.  

One question I have is: do you think it'd be reasonable to have her meeting be short enough to have her meet up with Phedilo and the others this afternoon/evening?  There's a pretty vital plot-hook coming up that I would have to finagle, potentially awkwardly, if her stop over at the monastery is extensive.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]It's simply a report of what happened, any questions he might have, and her asking for some new duds (I will take a little liberty in describing it, if that's okay, just for fun ). Including a clothing change, it wouldn't last more than maybe 2 hours, if they also threw in a bite to eat for her. So it's perfectly within reason if she knows where to meet the others she could meet them there, dried off and freshly clothed.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2012)

*Elenka Danyllova, Summoner*

"Have you any notion what sort of opportunity Master Crea will present?" 

Elenka specifically speaks to Eanos but includes Fulgrim in her question as well.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]HAH!  This outta be good.  

Also, Artur, you're more than welcome to describe Audra's meeting with her master to any degree of your choosing.  There are just a few scenes to play out coming up, so I wanted to keep my own narrative pace up.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 10, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Roger that.[/sblock]

Audra gives a polite bow to Elenka and her two companions.

If you'll excuse me, I will go take care of what needs to be done and meet you all at Phedilo's Shop.

She turns and walks into the crowd, which is getting back to the dockside routine, shrugging her backpack on her shoulder again. Despite the fact she is still somewhat soaked, she doesn't seem to draw too much attention as she vanishes into the throng with a purposeful step....

[sblock=ooc]She'll meet up with you guys later at Phedilo's.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 10, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos, slowly drying out in the wind and sun, starts to gather his gear, retrieving first his bow, then those arrows which are still intact. He's rather suddenly taken out of his moping about his own inability by the hearty laugh that takes him over Elenka's question. He quickly stifles himself, waving apologetically.

"Hope you'll forgive me, but ... okay, first thing's first: the job's _supposed_ to be a simple trip to the Seithr to track down an errant employee who was looking for a magic stone. 

"Warn you now, though, Phedilo's a sweet guy, but his idea of simple is ... well, first job Fulgrim and I took was escorting a different magic rock down to the docks. Wound up shunted to a chaos realm, fighting flying nasty worms, then mobbed by an invisible caster's horde of critters soon as we got back. Then, this morning's job was supposed to be a walk to the docks to pick up some boxes. You were here for how that went. 

"So, yeah. What Phedilo's offering and what you're in for: probably not the same thing," Eanos finishes with another soft chuckle.
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None 

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 13/17 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 10, 2012)

*Elenka Danyllova, human Summoner*

Elenka smiles and nods as Eanos describes what it is like to work for Phedilo Crea.  "That sounds like just my sort of thing, then.  I'm not made for home life it seems.  But the _Seithr_?"  She sighs and looks after Audra's retreating back.

"We were just in Martna..."  She waves her hand in a gesture dismissive of her own words.  "Well, some weeks ago, that is."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Qik (May 10, 2012)

Both Phedilo and Captain Hwuzel presently emerge from below deck, the latter holding a curious glass cage.  As they approach the group, Captain Hwuzel holds the cage outward for the others to see.  Inside its thick glass walls lies a small, foul-looking, red-eyed serpent.  "Captain Hwuzel has found the cause of the dragons' escape: a raktavarna rakshasa."

Phedilo chimes in.  "Yes, quite a curious creature, really: the raktavarna rakshasa is a shape-changer, and usually takes the form of ornamental weapons or other treasure.  It possesses the ability to manipulate the minds of others.  It had apparently been hiding among the more legitimate items of Captain Hwuzel's cargo; the captain believes it had used its magic to convince a crewman to enable the dragons' escape, although to what end, we are not sure."

Captain Hwuzel holds the case aloft, grinning from ear to ear.  "Captain Hwuzel will be able to fetch a high price for this creature, so he is not so worried about the dragons escaping anymore."  The gnome shakes each of the party-members' hands in turn.  "Captain is in much appreciation for your aid with the dragons.  Should you ever need transport along the river again, do let him know!"  With that, the eccentric gnome captain turns his attention to his crew, and to the process of unloading his (hopefully principally inanimate, at this point) cargo.

Phedilo turns to the others, holding aloft a sack of his own.  "I myself have found what I came for.  Now, shall we head back to my shop and discuss the next matter at hand?"  Looking around, the halfling blinks, realizing that the four have become three.  "Where has Miss Frost gone off to?  I assume she will be joining us?"

[sblock=OOC]My next post will be back at the shop, so if Artur or anyone else wants to post about something in the interim, now's the time to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 10, 2012)

[sblock=Audra's Side Trip]Logically, Audra's path should take her directly to Master Hallaran, and so it did. Weaving through traffic, a glance here or there at her due to her wet clothing, she makes not for The Planks, but for Incudine. Here she quietly walked through an number of merchants and customers, as well as passers through and the occasional member of the City Guard. A nondescript two story building is where her feet lead her. She passes through the doorway and stops. A shop fileds the entry space, a doorway to each side covered by simple curtains. Audra nodded to the Gnome who turned a gaze up to her from a book over which he had been pouring. He smiled at her and went back to his book as she turn left and passed through the curtain. The room through which she then passed was lined with shelves, containing tomes and scrolls, mostly organized, but a few seemingly scattered here and there. Three young apprentices were seated at a low table, each with a scroll unfurlled before them on their left, and on their right, a blank parchment to which they were copying the contents of the scrolls. Audra noted this, a smile of memory as she passed to the end of this room, where a spiral staircase led up to the upper floor. Once atop the stairs, she took a sharp right, where a Dwarf, sipping from a mug, sat at a table. His eyes raised and he took her in.

In the name of all the Gods of Venza, are you advertising or did you get dunked?

Audra laughed, shrugging her backpack from her shoulder and bowing to the Dwarf, who returned the bow.

I took a bit of a swim in the river. Master Hallaran can fill you in on the details if you're curious, once I've spoken with him. It is the...soaked state of my person which brings me to you, Nemetz.

The Dwarf sighs, placing his mug on the table. He walks around and sizes Audra up, spinning around her once before nodding.

I see. Ya know, as many times as I've had to replace your clothing, you aren't the worst on it.

The Dwarf expounds on this by telling more than one tale to Audra as he struggled for, and finally located, a matching outfit, pants and tunic, that he thinks will fit her. He pointed to a privacy screen, to which Audra stepped. The wet clothing was tossed over the screen landing with a dull splut in a long basket Nemetz had placed before the screen. The Dwarf had a good laugh, sipping from his mug as Audra got into the new outfit. She stepped out, the simple material, dyed a light blue with light green accents clinging to her body in the right places, and in other places, nice and loose. The pants ended near the bottoms of her calves, the sleeves tied off just below her elbows. The neckline is a bit open, exposing the glint of silver against her fair skin and freckles. Brown soft boots, which come up to just over her ankles, complete the look.

Not a color scheme i would have chosen, but it does sort of look nice. Thank you.

She bows politely and crossed to where her pack sat, undisturbed. This she shrugged to her shoulder and sh eturned a smile to the Dwarf.

Next time I come by, it'll be just to hear more of your stories.

Good. I could use a drinking buddy from time to time!

He saluted her with his mug and she departed. It was a short walk to the office of Master Hallaran. 

Welcome back, Audra. I had heard you were home, and I hear some tale of a dip in the river.

Audra stopped inside the doorway, a formal bow, held through this greeting.

Indeed, Master. The ship upon which I returned with one of those who traveled to Martna at the behest of the Guard was carrying a most unusual cargo.

She knelt and soon found a bowl of hot stew and a plate of bread delivered on a short tray and placed before her. She thanked the young half-elf girl who delivered her food and started in on her tale. Master Hallaran sat quietly until she completed her tale with the dive to retrieve the dragon's body.

Probably for the best that the beasts were killed. If they had gotten into the city proper they could have caused no end of misery and mischief. I know Phedilo, though we have not spoken in some weeks. If he seeks your assistance then by all means, I suggest you render aid. I will tell you how to find his shop.

Audra nodded and listened carefully to Master Hallaran's direction.

Thank you, Master. I will head there immediately.

I need you to make one side trip. Gandeely at the shop has a small pouch, our payment for a recent shipment of cloth we received. Deliver it to the shop up and over three on  your way.

Audra stood and bowed. Dismissed, she shrugged her backpack on and reversed her course. After a pause to retrieve the bag from the Gnome at the shopfront, she veered into traffic again. Finding the shop, she paused long enough to make the payment, and to eye a cloak hanging on one wall of the small tent that served as the shop. She turned then, into the flow of traffic and began reciting softly to herself, the directions Master Hallaran had provided her to the shop of Phedilo.[/sblock]

[sblock=Qik]I figure, all in all, that'd cover a couple of hours or so. That'll put her back at Phedilo's shop when you're ready to write her in.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos takes the gnome captain's proffered hand with vague bemusement.

"I ... well, then, happy to help?" he replies to the thanks of the man whose shipment he helped slaughter. 

He turns to Elenka with a shrug and whispers, "What did I tell you? Always something you don't see coming with Phedilo around."

As to the question of the recently-departed wet monk, Eanos nods. 

"Went for a confab with her boss, and probably some drier clothes," Eanos says. Then he glances down at his own still-soggy attire and sighs. "Don't suppose you prepared a drying spell this morning, Phedilo?" he asks, half-joking.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None 

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 13/17 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 11, 2012)

Fulgrim falls into stride, his legs moving slightly faster to keep up, as the group heads back to the shop. He listens to the conversation, but seems content to take in the sights of the city as he walks.


----------



## GlassEye (May 11, 2012)

*Elenka Danyllova, human Summoner*

Elenka's brow furrows as she peers at the strange creature contained within the glass.

"How very odd.  Well, I am pleased that your trip is not the loss you feared it might be."  There is a bit of skepticism in her voice; perhaps she isn't sure selling such a creature is a good idea but she doesn't voice her doubt.  "Farewell, Captain Hwuzel."

Turning back to Fulgrim, Eanos, and Phedilo Elenka continues:  "Unfortunately, I possess a quite sizeable chest of possessions and I require Drevezh'korol to carry it.  It will only take a moment..."  Having briefly explained herself Elenka will find an out of the way spot and summon her guardian.  Once that is finished, and her trunk retrieved from the Rascal's hold, she is ready to follow.

"I'm afraid I have nothing that will fit you, either, Master Setirav."





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 13, 2012)

"Ah, yes, of course..." titters Phedilo, and with a practiced wave of his hand, he begins to magically dry off Eanos.  In his eagerness to get going, however, Phedilo fails to dry out one of Eanos' boots.  Still, he mostly completes the job, and from Eanos' perspective, it's probably best to quit while he's ahead.  And fully intact. 

*---*---*

A few hours later, none the worse for wear after her ordeal at the docks, the dried and newly-clothed Audra finds herself standing in front of the unassuming visage of Phedilo Crea's "Antiques & Artifacts."  Making her way inside, the door's bell announcing her presence, her eyes widen in wonder at the interior: a chaotic profusion of all manner of objects, some apparently mundane, others clearly magical even to her untrained eye.  Spheres orbit, creatures scurry, items glow.  It is quite a sight.

"Ahh, Ms. Frost!  I am glad you made it.  I trust you had no trouble finding the place, hmm?" 

Phedilo ferries Audra into the back of the shop and up a ladder, which leads to a disproportionately large study slash store room, obviously enlarged by magic.  At a small table, she sees the other three seated, enjoying an assortment of snacks and goblets of wine.  Phedilo points Audra to an open seat before making a stop to gather a few clinking sacks from a desk draw en route to his own.  He hands the sacks to the others.

"First thing's first: here is your payment for this afternoon, which the Misses Frost and Danyllova clearly deserve as well.  Once again, I am very grateful for you fortuitous presence and subsequent intervention."

"Now then: as to the matter of your prospective employment...."  Phedilo goes on to explain to Audra and Elenka what Eanos and Fulgrim have already heard: he had hired someone to obtain a magical stone which is a gateway to an unidentified plane; the stone had been traced to a location in the northern Sethir Mountains.  It had been quite a while since Phedilo had heard from this individual, however, and given his recently-earned knowledge that the Ears of the Whisperer, a group of radical followers of the goddess Issolatha, were in pursuit of these stones, he was concerned about both its safety and of the individual who he had sent in search of it.  

"...And so, I was hoping that the four of you would be willing to look for both the stone and my missing employee.  I will pay you, of course, for your trouble."

"Have you any questions?"

[sblock=OOC]Phedilo passed out 250 gp to each of you.

GE and Artur: more detailed information on the stone & circumstances can be found in the statblocks specific to Eanos & Fulgrim.  This post and this post should have the most info.  Forgive me not rehashing that info in full in this post; let me know if something is unclear, or if you have any other questions.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC - Meta]

Weird thing with links at EN World... Permalink (despite what its name implies) breaks for people that use a different number of posts per page than the default. The Permalink references what page the post is on it its link.

The link to the post number does not make that page reference and works for people regardless of posts per page.

So here are the posts Qik wanted to reference I believe for people that might use a different number of posts per page than the default:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5884627-post34.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5885598-post37.html


[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 13, 2012)

"Back ta me homelands then!" Fulgrim adds as he munches on a piece of cheese. "Do ye have the route yer employee took to git to de Sethirs?"


----------



## Qik (May 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for that, IW - I was totally unaware of that.  Will keep it in mind in the future.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 14, 2012)

_Audra bows when greeted by Phedilo, although she does give a more than mildly curious glance to some of the items in the shop._

Master Hallaran gave me excellent directions. He also sends his regards.

_She nods and follows him along. She surfaces into the oddly large space, dressed differently, hair dry, and relaxed. She sets her backpack down next to the chair indicated and settles in and listens to Phedilo's explanation._

Also, is, or was, there a contact person between the two of you? That would be a good place to start. And it is already comforting knowing that at least one of us will know the area well enough to keep us out of trouble.

_She flashes a quick smile to Fulgrim._


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Once they're all seated, Eanos removes the soggy boot to let it air out. He takes the gold with a grateful nod, then listens as Phedilo once again lays out the longer mission. When he's finished, the inquisitor nods.

"You waited to send backup so long on account of the distance to the Seithr," Eanos points out. "Has me wondering: do you have any way to shortcut the travel time, or to let us get ahold of you more ... immediately? Hate to get all the way down there and back just to find you got new intel just after we left."


----------



## Qik (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=Apologies]Apologies, but I'm not sure whether I'll be able to get a post up tonight or not.  Mondays (and Fridays, for that matter) just got hella busy for me.  Just wanted to make sure you all knew I hadn't forgotten anyone.  

Also, from the look of the AFK thread, both GE and jkason will be offline for a week or two starting later in the week.  There's a bit of RPing we can probably do without them, but we're likely to lie dormant at some point while we wait for their return.  I wouldn't want to push too far ahead without them.  Just wanted to give the head's up about that.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]No worries. Things happen. No problem with waiting for GE and jk to get back.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (May 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

I am cool with waiting as well.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 15, 2012)

IronWolf said:


> "Back ta me homelands then!" Fulgrim adds as he munches on a piece of cheese. "Do ye have the route yer employee took to git to de Sethirs?"




Phedilo nods, then shakes his head, and finally settles on some combination of the two.  "I'm afraid that I do not have the specifics, Master Fulgrim."  The halfling frowns.  "I must confess to not being a particularly detail-oriented employer.  But still, there are only so many efficient ways to travel to the northernmost Sethirs, and we did discuss the matter in brief, so I believe I can suggest a probable route."  His frown deepens.  "I apologize for not being able to be more specific."



Artur Hawkwing said:


> Also, is, or was, there a contact person between the two of you? That would be a good place to start.




Phedilo's frown reaches epic proportions.  "I'm afraid we had not established a means of contact, Madam Audra.  Given the fact that I did not initially view the situation with any manner of urgency, since I was unaware of the Ears' pursuit of the stones when I initially hired this individual, I saw no reason to try and establish a means of communication over such a distance.  Perhaps the lesson here is one of precaution for my future endeavors..."



jkason said:


> "You waited to send backup so long on account of the distance to the Seithr," Eanos points out. "Has me wondering: do you have any way to shortcut the travel time, or to let us get ahold of you more ... immediately? Hate to get all the way down there and back just to find you got new intel just after we left."




Phedilo begins to respond to Eanos' question when the bell attached to shop's door jingles the entrance of a new arrival.  "Oh!  You'll excuse me - I am expecting a client.  One second, please."  The anxious halfling hurries down the ladder, where he can be heard greeting someone.  After a few moments, he returns, followed by an odd-looking gnome: swathed in an excess of clothes, the creature veritably swims into the room, rustling with every movement.  The gnome enters in mid-sentence.  "...told you help would be needed, didn't I, didn't I?  It is good that you listened to my advice.  Fortune always smiles on the heeders of its advice."  Phedilo moves over to his desk, where he begins to sift through the bag of items he had retrieved from Captain Hwuzel's ship the _Rascal_.

[sblock=Audra]With a bolt of recognition, Audra realizes that this gnome was the very same who had divined the existence of her brother a few months ago in an impromptu reading at the Dunn Wright Inn.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 16, 2012)

Audra secures a glass of wine, avoiding the snacks, which is a bit off for her to avoid food, when the appearance of an old acquaintance causes her to smile and lower the glass from her lips.

Well. Venza is a very small place, isn't it? Still reading cards for total strangers?

She smiles in a friendly manner at the heavily clothed Gnome.


----------



## GlassEye (May 16, 2012)

Elenka listens quietly as Phedilo explains his task.  She has no questions to add to those that the others have already asked.  She looks on with interest as the newly come gnome enters and she waits to see what the fellow will add to the proceedings.





[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* dismissed[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 16, 2012)

The gnome seems even less surprised to see Audra than she does to see him.  He waves his hand dismissively at her impish question.  "When one sees with the eyes of Fate, then no one is a stranger.  And I don't read the cards, I simply give them room to speak, so that they may tell their story.  And they tell of many things, they do.  For instance," he says, taking a small packet from Phedilo as he speaks, "they me tell of your reunion with your brother whom we saw."

For his part, Phedilo seems a bit confused.  "Madam Frost, you have met the Gnome?"

The gnome seems impatient.  "Yesyesyesyesyes, she has, we have together peeked through the veil.  Since then I have occasioned to gaze further down her corridors.  It is often an interesting sight.  When her path crossed with yours, Phedilo, I decided to involve mine as well.  If only to spur things along."

Phedilo blinks.  "Is there something we should know?"

The gnome smiles his knowing smile.  "Tell her the name of your wayward employee, Phedilo Crea.  Tell her."

"Alecks.  Alecks...Frost..."  Phedilo only seems to recognize the correspondence as he speaks the last name out loud.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 17, 2012)

Audra nods to the multi-clothed gnome, and even nods to Phedilo, though she is quickly verbally trampled if she were to offer any verbal response. She has a half amused, have curious look on her face, lifting the wine glass to her lips as the gnome speaks, until Phedilo speaks the name. She sits there, eyes wide and stunned for almost a full second as it sinks in on Phedilo that there is, indeed, a connection. For the second time in her Adult life, Audra loses her composure. Her grip on the wine glass slips, sending glass and contents crashing to the floor. After a moment longer, she shakes herself from her stunned stupor and turns an intense, emotion filled gaze on Phedilo.

Alecks....did you say that name?

If her eyes were arms, she'd have Phedilo three feet clear of the ground and pinned to the nearest wall. She does not, however, make any move to leave her seat, her usual somewhat flippant or laid back air having rushed from the room as if breathed in by a rather large kraken. 

Where and when did you find him? Don't stand there like a blithering idiot, answer me!

Her palms hit the table with a slap and she rises to her feet, the chair scooting back nearly a full half foot as she levers her athletically toned body upright. She does not yell, per se, but there is definite force to her words.

[sblock=ooc]Under the circumstances, making this very intense, and as it comes from right field, and from an unexpected source, it's catching her off guard.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 18, 2012)

Phedilo is momentarily frozen by Audra's outburst; at first, he can merely nod his head dumbly in confirmation.  When he does speak, he's clearly working to push past his serious shock.  The gnome, for his part, seems patently unsurprised by Audra's reaction, although he's not reveling in it, either.

"Uhm...I cannot say where I met Master Alecks, exactly.  Somewhere along the Orino River, perhaps?  We met in a bar while I was traveling back from a research trip in the Sethirs and got to talking.  We had an enjoyable conversation, so I told him to get in touch with me the next time he was in Venza.  We saw each other from time to time from then on, and he eventually offered to aid me in some of my work..."  Phedilo trails off, uncertain as to how to proceed in the face of Audra's intensity.

After a moment of awkward silence, he dares, "I, uh, take it you two are related?"

[sblock=OOC]The reaction makes sense.  Truth be told, I was surprised by how well she took the gnome's appearance.  

I'll be around to RP this out as much as you'd like while the others are out.  If anything, their timely absence makes me feel less guilty about this Audra-centric scene.  [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]And anyone who is around is welcome to chime in, naturally. [/sblock]

Audra quirks an eyebrow at Phedilo, her mind racing with a hundred questions, none willing to line itself out. One thought finally clears, something her Sensei taught her years before. Her hands still planted flat on the table, the flame-haired monk closes her eyes and takes five deep breaths, reciting an element in a whisper with each exhale. When her eyes open again, they are calmer. She slowly lowers herself toward her chair, a little heavier than she might normally have, luckily for her, she catches the front of it and perches there. Again her eyes close, as if she were remembering something.

Good Master Gnome, I wonder if crossing your path ever brings truly good fortune. Yet you say that you only relay what the cards and fate choose to show you. I will not ask you any questions, as I know that your intent here is simply to give fate a helping hand.

Her eyes open again. Wet they are, a tear at first threatening and then escaping from the corner of her left eye. She doesn't move to stop it.

I grew up in Ranocchio. Others call it The Planks. My father was an Oysterman. My mother worked in one of the Roses as a baker at someone's house there. With what they brought in, the four of us; Mother, Father, Myself and my older brother, got by. We had a small place, a ramshackle I have heard it referred to. Father added a second floor himself when I was born. We were home one night when a great storm hit. Most don't remember one storm from another. I still find myself wincing when I hear thunder and see lightning. I was asleep upstairs, Mother and Father were downstairs. My brother was upstairs as well, preparing for bed. I rolled over because the small lantern he had shuttered almost entirely still bothered me.

She feels the tear run down her cheek. She reaches up and wipes it with her bare hand, a rough wipe, flinging the tear away, if she could.

I don't remember the event. What I know the Diamond Heart has helped me piece together. A strong gusting crosswind swept through Ranocchio, damaged many buildings, including causing ours, with the recent upper level addition, to collapse. Mother and Father were lost in the collapse. My brother was never found.

As she tells the tale, her right hand goes to a simple silver chain around her neck, resting there gently as if touching the cheek of a loved one.

Master Hallaran and the others spread out across Ranocchio, braving the still falling rain and howling winds. A number of residents there owe their lives to the Diamond Heart from that night. Our parents were found first, crushed by the second floor. I was found within the wreckage, having been knocked out and suffering a cut or two, but alive. Of my brother, there was no sign. I returned to the wreckage, found Mother's necklace there. I have kept it around my neck, never taking it off. To help remind me of them, and as a symbol of my promise to find my brother, wherever he might be, dead or alive. His name was Alecks.

She shakes her head and takes a deep breath, as if awakening from a bad dream. While she is able to keep the emotions from her voice by speaking slow and calm, her face does little to hide them.

I have searched high and low over the years, the Order helping when their collective eyes an ears area able. Now to hear that you...

She eyes the pouch she had been tossed. Taking the hand from her chain, she takes the pouch, lifts it by it's top and tosses it back across the table toward Phedilo.

Keep the coin. I would brave a thousand storms and twice that to find my brother. You have given me, faint though it might be with the situation, hope that I might find my brother. It is I who am in your debt.

She turns back to the Gnome.

I said I would ask you no questions of what you know. From our last meeting at the Dunn Wright I somehow don't know that I would fully comprehend the answers you would give anyway. Know this, though. When I return, I will seek you out. At that time, I will ask questions of you.

With that, she finally seems to realize she dropped her wine glass.

I'm sorry about my reaction, and the dropped glass. I...just was caught rather...unprepared.

She glances at each of her would be companions sheepishly, and ducks her head.

If you would just point me to a broom and a mop I will clean it up.


----------



## Qik (May 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Great post, Artur - just been waiting until I have the proper time to respond.    Should do tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]No worries, Qik. Take your time. I didn't mean to put all of that into one big run like that, but it all just flowed together so perfectly I didn't want to stop.  Almost did an sblock on it so it didn't take up so much room. Probably should have (can still do if preferred). I look forward to everyone's reactions. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 22, 2012)

The gnome shakes his head.  "I am not here to help Fate, because Fate has no need of me.  It is beyond my meager doings; I simply look and see as the shiftings of the veil allow."

"I have less answers than you seem to think I do; as I said, I merely see what I may.  And the viewpoint is changing all the time.  But still, to look is often worth it."

A small, knowing smile creeps over the gnome's features.  "And if you will not ask the questions of me now, you will not ask the questions, for the happenings between now and the time at which you may ask again, if it comes at all, will provide you with whatever answers you may need.  I have no answers such as you seek, anyhow.  _But_ - I can give you a tool for how to find them."

Moving to the table, the gnome undoes the cord binding the small covering of the packet Phedilo had handed him.  Seating himself, he reaches inside and pulls out a series of thick, ancient-looking cards, each with a unique, spectacularly-detailed image on it.  Wordlessly, the gnome shuffles these with blinding speed, then spreads them out on the table, face down.  There are a dozen or so cards, and they appear to have been culled together from a variety of sources.  The gnome searches the back of the cards intently, as if looking for something, despite the fact that little can be seen.  Suddenly, he exclaims - "Aha!" - and plucks out one of the cards, revealing its face.  

The image is merely a pair of intersecting silver loops.  A link of a chain, the others realize.  It is in fact wholly unremarkable, especially given the detail of the images on the other cards.  The gnome hands it to Audra, his care in handling it clear.  "Here," he says, "take this."  He looks to the satchel of gold Audra had pushed away and pushes it back to her.  "And take this, too.  You will need it," he adds with an impish smile.  

Before anyone can say anything, the gnome stands, nods to Phedilo, and speaks what is obviously an incantation, vanishing from sight.

[sblock=Spellcraft DC 19]The gnome cast Dimension Door.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]No reason to apologize, Artur![/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 24, 2012)

Audra nods to the Gnome's responses. She is a taken by surprise when she is handed the strange card. She extends her hand and takes the card with the same caution that is shown in its handling by the Gnome. Before she can ask him what in the world she is to do with the thing, the Gnome is gone, leaving her sitting a moment in silence, looking at the card in her hand.

I have the feeling something important just happened, but in Sapo's name I couldn't tell you what. Things get rather...interesting...when that one is about.

She considers the card for another moment before finding a safe place for it. 

If you'd be so kind as to point me to a broom, I'd like to hear about this probable route.


----------



## Qik (May 24, 2012)

Phedilo nods.  "They do, indeed.  I have known the gnome for a long time now, and yet all the time that I've known him hasn't made him any easier to understand.  But I have learned to listen when he recommends something, so I am sure that that card has some purpose."  He pauses, adjusting his spectacles, his eyes falling on the card Audra now holds.  "Would you mind if I have a look?"

At her second comment about a broom, he nods absent-mindedly.  "Oh, don't worry about that..." he mutters, his hand slipping into the well-worn pouch at his belt.  A simple incantation later, followed by a, "Please clean up the floor, please," and a broom floats out of the corner and begins to make its way to the mess on the floor.  Phedilo ignores it, his curiosity taking hold.  "Now, let's have a look at that card..."

[sblock=OOC]I'll roll a check for Phedilo to see what he can tell you about the card (given that his expertise is magical items, he should be able to tell you something), but I'd like to let those qualified to have a crack at it first.[/sblock]
As everyone looks over the card, Phedilo responds to Audra's question about the route.  "I believe we discussed taking the Orino River south to Tal Hollow, and then having him proceed on horseback from here.  The stone's location was in a hidden chamber midway up the northernmost peak of the Sethirs - I've got a map detailing the location somewhere around here... - so he probably passed through Tal Hallow and onto the Sethirs from there."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 25, 2012)

At Phedilo's request, Audra pulls the card out and sets it carefully on the table, so everyone can see. She listens to the directions. She quirks an eyebrow.

Tal Hallow. If he proceeded from there on horseback, he had to have found a horse there. We'll have to check the stables when we get there, see if we can find anything.

She eyes Phedilo a moment, then looks back to the card.

If anyone can tell me anything about this, I hope it'd make me feel a lot better about carrying it around.


----------



## GlassEye (May 26, 2012)

Elenka gives the other woman a reassuring hug.

"Don't worry about the mess, I... see that Master Phedilo has it taken care of.  If Alecks is out there to be found, we'll find him.  Do you mind?"

She takes the card and looks at it before summoning her magical sight and looking upon its aetheric essence.  She gazes at it for nearly half a minute before her nose twitches, a frown crosses her face and she sighs.  She hands it back to Audra; it would appear that Elenka was unable to find out anything about the card but she is still considering her words...

[sblock=OOC]
cast _Detect Magic_
K (arcana) to identify auras: 1d20+5=16
Spellcraft to identify item: 1d20+9=17[/sblock]



• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 26, 2012)

Elenka eventually determines that her difficulty in interpreting the card's aura is owing to the fact that its is a combination of two forms of magic: divination, and more generalized magics.  The relative faintness of its luminosity suggests that there's nothing too powerful about the card's arcane abilities, but the purpose or function of its magic seems to elude her at present.

[sblock=OOC Info]Aura: Faint.  Divination & Universal schools.  Spellcraft check failed.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 27, 2012)

Audra seems to have quickly rallied herself to at least control her emotions. A touch of red still lingers in the Monk's cheeks, as she sort of leans a little heaver than she might normally have against Elenka during the quick, comforting hug. 

Given where he is, there is no doubt I couldn't find him alone, though I would have tried, but as our objectives are still the same, I will gladly do what I can to bring this to its conclusion, whatever that may be. Thank you.

She gives a look into the young Summoner's eyes, honest gratitude, though there still appears to be a trace of sadness. She takes a deep breath, taking the card back. 

If that Gnome believes it will be useful, with all that he has said and told me so far, I'll keep it with me. I assume he'll want it back when we're done.

She waits to allow anyone else who wants to see the card to have their chance before returning it to a pocket on the side of her backpack.


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2012)

Elenka continues to consider the results of her inspection of the card and slowly speaks up about what she found out.

"I found out little enough despite my efforts.  It holds some sort of divination magic coupled with a more general magic but the auras are faint.  Whatever it does, it is not extremely powerful.  Perhaps it grants a vision of the future, or confirms a choice of decision; that sort of thing.  I just don't know.  Sorry, Audra, my knowledge of magic is less on the theoretical side and more in its application.

Rest assured that Drevezh'korol and I will do whatever we can to help you in your search."





• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 28, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

At first, Eanos stayed quiet to be unobtrusive during Phedilo's secondary business. As the meeting turned to something clearly far more personal to his new companion, the red-haired archer remained silent, soaking in the information, recognizing that he could learn far more by staying out of the way than by inserting himself into the interaction. Best not to remind the young woman of the audience to her exposition so as to encourage her to be free with the information.

The tale of orphans and mentors struck far closer to home than Eanos might like to admit, however, and he found himself moving from an attentive silence to a more introspective one as Elenka helped to provide emotional reassurance to the monk. He wondered what his life might have been like had someone like the Diamond Heart found him instead of the Ears; had his own mentor survived their escape that he might lean on him for support as he pursued his own quest for answers. 

Finally, however, he shook his head clear and sniffed softly to regain himself. Such musings served no purpose save to weaken him and dull his senses; The Ears were everywhere, and they would have no sympathy for his lack of attention.

"Don't have much magical training, I'm afraid," he finally said, leaning forward to look at the card, "But Issolatha might still share a secret if I ask nice."

He whispered something to himself, and his eyes seemed to glaze over a moment. Then he whispered a plea to his Lady, twice, as he turned the card over gingerly in his hand, frowning. 

[sblock=ooc]Eanos isn't trained in Know: Arcana, so not sure if you'll allow the Spellcraft check, but what the heck. The only other Know I think might be relevant is Planes, so I threw that in there. Both with Guidance attached:

Guidance Spellcraft; Know: Planes (1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=21)[/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None 

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 13/17 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 29, 2012)

[sblock=Eanos]Eanos is unable to ascertain much about the card at all, although he's competent that its magical abilities, whatever they are, are not tied to the planes.[/sblock]
Phedilo takes the card from Eanos once the archer has finished studying it, and gives it his own examination.  After an especially long examination, the halfing gives a slight "harumph" and passes the card back to Audra.  He shuffles in apparent embarrassment.

"Well, I am afraid that I too am unable to ascertain the specifics of the cards' abilities.  I have never before seen the particular combination of magics that you spoke of, Miss Elenka..."

The halfing trails off awkwardly, clearly unused to having his knowledge fail him so fully.  Breaking the silence by clear his throat, the halfling speaks to his magical servant, who has completed its cleaning duties.  "Please go to the upper right draw of my desk, remove the largest satchel in there, and bring it to me, please."  The unseen servant obeys.

Phedilo opens the satchel to reveal its contents: more coin.  A lot more.  He shakes his head sadly at its sight.  "I am afraid that I had selected this amount with only Masters Fulgrim and Eanos in mind.  It was to both fund their journeys and pay them for their time and effort.  At present, this is the most I can offer the four of you; I hope it is sufficient."

Re-tying the satchel, he slides it across the table to the others.  "Now then, let me give some recommendations for how to get to Tal Hallow..."

[sblock=OOC]First off, welcome back, jkason and GE!  Glad to have you with us once again. Hope your time away was an enjoyable one.  

Phedilo borked his rolls, so for the time being, you'll learn nothing else about the card.  Though I've a feeling it'll all be revealed in due time....

Phedilo's second round of payment is 2000 gp total, or 500 for each of you.

Will probably move you on to Tal Hallow in the next day or two; I'll mostly be doing the travel/details/etc "behind the scenes," if that's alright.  Feel free to make a stop at the Pearl before you head out.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"No worries, Phedilo," Eanos reassures their employer. "If you knew all the secrets, you'd miss out on the fun of learning, yes?" 

[sblock=ooc]Still a bit behind on my catchup, but trying to at least check in daily. Will probably want to swing by the Pearl for sure, but will have to take a look at available funds to see what Eanos might be interested in and / or what party fund pooling might get us if we're so inclined.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None 

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 13/17 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 29, 2012)

Phedilo nods, although judging by the look that remains on his face, he is not convinced.  

[sblock=OOC]No worries, jk.  I know both you and GE are doing so, so we'll be sure to not get too far ahead.

There isn't a major rush to get your visit to the Pearl sorted out: it'll be happening in between this scene and the next one game-wise, but I'm fine if that timing doesn't precisely correlate with the real-time execution.  We'll have a bit of time before all that needs to be resolved.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 30, 2012)

Audra sighs, the look of sadness leaving her eyes and features, at least for the moment. She takes a deep breath and, with card secured, exhales it.

Where that Gnome is concerned, there is much that is, in time, revealed. When I find out what it does, I will make a note to come back here upon return and tell you what the card did, if anything. It is a small mystery, but a small part of the greater mystery. Tell us where we may can start, and as much as you know about the Cult that dares to follow him.

Her tone is cool and level, though still tinged with a little emotion. She leans forward and lets her arms rest on the table before her, turning her slightly bloodshot eyes on Phedilo.


----------



## Qik (May 30, 2012)

Phedilo spends the next hour or so detailing the group's travel plans.  They are to take passage on a boat set to travel the span of the Orino River, and then travel the relatively short distance by foot or horse (depending on what they are able to arrange) to Warden's Watch, in Tal Hallow, where hopefully they will be able to learn something of the path Alecks took to the Sethirs.  "He's likely to have made his way around Tal Hallow at the extreme eastern or western end of the region, so as to avoid the Wild Wood which lies to the direct south.  The eastern route would be easier going, but the western would bring one closer to the old tomb where the stone was to be retrieved, which lies southwest of the Wild Wood, part way up the extreme northern slopes of the Sethir Mountains."

During the discussion, Phedilo also answers the others' questions on what he knows about the Ears of the Whisperer, although Eanos proves to know at least as much as the wizened halfling.  Once the dicussion is complete, Phedilo bids the group well on their long journey.  "I know it will likely be some time before I hear from you, but I will be working on a way to amend that."  The halfling refuses to elaborate on the full meaning of this somewhat cryptic statement.

Two days later finds the group back at the docks, where they first convened, ready to board the ship contracted by Phedilo to carry them down the Orino and into Tal Hallow.  To Elenka's bemusement, the ship waiting at the port in question is surprisingly familiar: it's _The Downpour_, which had carried her and her companions down to Martna months ago.

[sblock=OOC]Going to stop here, in part to allow those who have been silent to chime in, and also to give you a bit of a chance to RP any thoughts before the voyage, as well as to buy some time for those of you who are still playing catch-up.

Just FYI, I'm going to expedite the traveling process as much as possible (as long as there are no objections, of course).  

Also, here's the wiki entry on the Ears, for those of you who want to read up (Eanos and Fulgrim have already gotten a fairly substantial introduction ).  Phedilo has been a part of all of the information up on the wiki, so it's not a stretch that he would be able to relay all of it to you.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2012)

After the party is released to make preparations, he jabs his thumb in the direction of the Pearl. 

"If we're heading into the boondocks, might be worth it to check for some translating magic if nothing else," he suggests. "Seeing how far away we'll be, probably grab some antivenom in case we run into feisty wildlife. Might not hurt if we pick up another fix stick, too, but I don't want to go spending anyone else's money without their say so."

[sblock=ooc]Oh, my. I think my NPC's are about to come back to haunt me. 

I'm thinking about looking for a scroll of Tongues and / or a few scrolls of Comprehend Languages. The latter is probably more likely to be useful than the former, but I'm a tad nervous about winding up somewhere with non-Common speaking locals if we're winding through the mountains.

Eanos has a CLW wand with around 30 charges on it. Not sure if folks want to go in on a second or if someone else has one on them, but I thought it was at least worth pointing out.  

Will probably pick up a smattering of mundane stuff like antivenom and the like, too, since this seems like it might be an exotic animal kind of trip.  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 31, 2012)

As the group approaches the decks of the ship that is to be their home in the coming weeks, they're welcomed aboard, perhaps surprisingly for some, by a lanky, water-weathered dwarf.  His introductory smile widens when he recognizes Elenka.

"Well I'll be: didn't anticipate seeing a familiar face, lass!  It'll be good to have ye aboard.  Off to raze another temple, are we?" he adds with a conspiratorial wink.  "Nevil!  Help our passengers stow their gear below, will ye?"

A disheveled half-elf comes forward to offer his help.  If Phineas seems pleased to see Elenka, Nevil seems borderline reverent.  "Madam Elenka of Wood Spirit, is good to have your returns.  Is, how you say, 'spicious.'"

"Ye mean 'auspicious,' don't ye, Nevil?"

"Yes yes yes, 'aw'picious,'" the half-elf responds indignantly.

Phineas winks.  "Guess that's as close we'll be gettin' today, won't we?"

[sblock=OOC]Hah!  Never fear, jk, that just means you'll all be eating well this trip, no matter what's available.    Actually, it probably just means that you've a knack for filling NPC niches.

Not trying to rush you along, but I also want to keep the thread from lying dormant, so I'm trying to post when I've the opportunity.  Feel free to suss out any gear you think you'll need as a group in the time that it takes you.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (May 31, 2012)

After hearing their travel plans and suggestions from Eanos, Elenka decides a little shopping in preparation would not be a bad thing.  After all, her recent travels were aboard a boat and directly from one city to another.  From Phedilo's description it seems likely that the group will be spending some time in the wild and she doesn't want to be unprepared.

"Not a bad idea.  My facility with languages is limited; I can speak with the wild fey, however, if we should need to bargain with those creatures once we are near their territory.  The fey are particularly wild in the Seithr Mountains, I hear.  And I'm willing to contribute to a group healing-wand."

Returning to the docks and their chartered boat two days later Elenka is pleased to be greeted by Captain Renlow and Nevil.  A smiles stretches broadly across her face.  "No false temples this time, I hope.  But we will be turning over no small number of stones in the Seithr in our searches.  It is good to get to travel with you again, Captain.  And Nevilantura, dear!"  She warmly clasps his hand in her own.  "I am sure Drevezh'korol will be as pleased as I am to see you again."

[sblock=OOC]Elenka will also purchase a few wilderness travel items, but I'll have to get that all squared away later this evening.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 31, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> "And Nevilantura, dear!"  She warmly clasps his hand in her own.  "I am sure Drevezh'korol will be as pleased as I am to see you again."




Turning several shades of red at what is apparently a ferocious compliment, Nevil avoids providing a response by busying himself with Elenka's gear.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (May 31, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I might downsize Audra's weapon collection a little, given how little she uses of a lot of it, and might pick up an item or two, but nothing that should hold us back. Will let you know what items transition, if anything.[/sblock]

Audra is, as usual, in the middle of the pack of adventurers as they ascend the plank onto the ship. She quirks an eyebrow at the greeting the summoner receives, and leans to Eanos and comments in a low voice...

Is there nowhere we go that she doesn't know someone? I guess that should be a comforting thing but....

The Monk shrugs, dressed in the same outfit as she had been two days earlier, though it is now clean and pressed. Her backpack, slung over one shoulder, has her cold iron axe still strapped to it. She cannot surpress a slight giggle as the half-elf is forced to turn darker red than at least of the groups hair. After a moment, her face turns somber as she remembers what lies ahead.

Hope it's easier to sleep on this boat than the last one. I had to start meditating on cargo tied down on the deck to find anywhere I wasn't sure I was going to be tossed onto my back or something.

She trails off, her hand touching the chain at her neck gently, for just a second, before she catches herself and returns her hand to her side.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 1, 2012)

Fulgrim approaches the ship with some hesitation in his step, he pauses to watch the gentle waves wash up against the wooden hull as the gulls circle overhead cawing into the wind. He lets the salty air blow over his shaved head, rustling his beard slightly.

"Dis ship really de best way?" Fulgrim says, though no one appears to answer as they confidently make their way on the ship.

Shrugging he tentatively makes his way up the plank to the ship, taking short steps and making sure to keep the middle of the plank. Reaching the deck he looks about, a little disoriented by the motion of the ship. 

He seems ready to complain again about the ship being the best option when he sees the dwarf seaman. Near instantly Fulgrim stands a little straighter and a little more confident, trying not to show his discomfort at travel by sea.

"Good dwarf!" Fulgrim calls. De name is Fulgrim, Fulgrim Ironforge. Good ta see another dwarf 'ere! I trust ye 'ave kegs 'o ale fer the journey? Fulgrim says with a broad smile.

[sblock=OOC]

About to start Origins Weekend and Ballet recital. I will likely be scarce the next two days. Fulgrim will have stopped off for some wilderness supply items (probably food and a couple other sundry items, nothing particularly noteworthy). I will update his sheet on Sunday.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 1, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=50177]Artur Hawkwing[/MENTION]
[MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION]

Were you guys okay with splitting in on an extra healing wand? I'll hold off Eanos' Pearl trip until I know for sure. Going halfsies with Elenka should defer enough expenses for a few scrolls if you folks aren't interested[/sblock]



Artur Hawkwing said:


> Is there nowhere we go that she doesn't know someone? I guess that should be a comforting thing but....




"Not getting jealous, are you?" Eanos whispers back with a grin. "Maybe you should take another swim? The sailors seemed to like that," he adds with a wink and a soft chuckle. 

When Elenka's finished her greetings of reunion, Eanos nods his head and offers his own hand.

"Name's Eanos," he says. "Appreciate the transport. Issolatha knows how long it'd be down there by horse."

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None 

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 13/17 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 1, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Perfectly fine with me. You'll know soon enough what Audra's playful nickname perrinmiller agreed fit her well is "bait". [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim is near broke at the moment. I have 30 gold I can contribute at the moment. I would gladly contribute my fair share as we earn some treasure in this adventure though, Fulgrim just doesn't have the money to front beyond the 30gp right now.

If it helps, I could sell back one of my potions of lesser restoration and then I could have 300gp to contribute.

Just let me know... Being a barbarian, I have no issue contributing to the healing fund...

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim is near broke at the moment. I have 30 gold I can contribute at the moment. I would gladly contribute my fair share as we earn some treasure in this adventure though, Fulgrim just doesn't have the money to front beyond the 30gp right now.
> 
> If it helps, I could sell back one of my potions of lesser restoration and then I could have 300gp to contribute.
> 
> Just let me know... Being a barbarian, I have no issue contributing to the healing fund...




Checking your sheet, I think you're missing Phedilo's rewards. He's given each PC 750 gp (here plus here. I figured if we each paid in a fourth out of that money (187.5), there'd still be funds for everyone to pick up a few little somethings for themselves with the remainder?[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Doh! You are totally right.  Yes, I am in for a splitting in on a healing wand.

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 2, 2012)

"Don't worry, Fulgrim, dear.  The _Downpour_ is a river-boat; we'll be sailing up the river, I think Phedilo said.  Even if not, we'll be hugging the coast; she isn't built for the sea."

Of course, Elenka doesn't really know anything about boats...




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 5/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock][sblock=OOC][MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION]
It would be very helpful to me (and the others, too, I think) if treasure awards we collect throughout the adventure were listed in the first post along with the experience awards.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Shopping done. Eanos now only has a few coppers to his name, but hopefully he's ready for at least one of the things we're sure to bump into.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None 

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 2, 2012)

Captain Renlow welcomes the three strangers aboard his ship as warmly as he did Elenka, introducing himself as "Cap'n Renlow!  Pleased ter meet ya."  He gives Fulgrim's hand an especially enthusiastic squeeze, although it's mostly unclear whether this is out of simple enthusiasm at the presence of another dwarf, an attempt to reassure a clearly water-wary passenger, or for some other reason altogether.

[sblock=Eanos]Eanos gets the sense that the dwarven captain harbors a certain attraction for Fulgrim.[/sblock]
"Aye, I've got some dwarven ale, which you're more than welcome to: received an extra cask by accident during my last shipment from the Sethirs.  I'm afraid to admit that capt'ning a boat with as light a crew as the _The Downpour_ has means I don't have much of an opportunity to indulge myself as often as I'd like, and truth be told, I admit I'm more of a wine drinker, as sacrilegious as that may sound."  Grinning, the captain adds, "Should come as no surprise that it takes an unusual dwarf to man a river-boat."

"Miss Elenka's got it right that we'll be in fer a much smoother journey than if we were huggin' the coast.  And I've got a method fer expeditin' the journey a bit."

While the captain sets about readying the ship for departure, Nevil helps them stow their gear in the cabin below.  As it was on Elenka's journey, a sheet has been set up to divide the shared space so as to allow for some privacy between genders.  The group is just finishing up choosing bunks and getting settled in when they feel the *bump* of the ship's separation from the dock: they're off.

The first couple of days see the four getting settled into life on the water, with Elenka and Audra adjusting more quickly owing to their recent travels from Martna.  Fulgrim is pleasantly surprised to find that the cask of ale is of especially good quality, and with Captain Renlow's blessing, he breaks into it at first opportunity.  The captain has a few spare fishing poles and nets on board, and between the six of them, they manage to catch enough seafood to eat well: the group even dredges for river shrimp from time to time.  Captain Renlow proves to be an excellent cook, and the group comes to enjoy their evening meals together.  Despite his initial statements of prudence, the group finds that the captain has a decent stock of wine, which he shares with all whom are interested.

It occurs to you all that, despite the uncertainties of your coming journey, there are many worse ways to travel, and not many better.

[sblock=OOC]Ballet _and_ D&D?  That's quite a pair of hobbies, IW.  

Figured I'd leave a bit of space to RP here; given the length of the journey IC, I'd hate to just skip over this altogether.  Plus it gives jk a chance to see his creation (_The Downpour_) from the other of the screen.  Will try to keep things from dragging.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Audra unloaded a couple of bits of mundane weaponry, sling, sling balls and shortspear. Purchased a waterskin. Otherwise, she's done, though she did kick in her portion for the wand of healing[/sblock]

Audra offers the Dwarf her hand to shake as well, greeting him with a somewhat enthusiastic hello. Her eyes momentarily light up at the mention of Dwarven Ale. Fulgrim at times likely finds himself not alone in enjoying the beverage. She will take, with a bit of wistfulness, her turn at the fishing and dredging. Any oysters that might turn up she will volunteer to shuck. She will allow Elenka to select which bunk she prefers and will sleep on whatever is available after, not one to have a problem even sleeping on the floor.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 3, 2012)

"River. Sea. It's on da water ain't it…" Fulgrim replies to Elenka. "Least I standa' shot at swimmin' to shore if we on da river!"

"Itsa' pleasure, Cap'n." returning the Captain's handshake with a firm grip.

"Wine? Fulgrim replies. "I thought only dem elves and humans 'ere fond of da wine." he says with a shrug.

Fulgrim lets his gear be stowed. When the word is given early in the trip that the cask of ale can be opened, Fulgrim wastes little time, the ale seeming to calm his nerves on the vessel on the water. 

[sblock=OOC]

The ballet recital was crazy!  3+ hours long and my daughter was only on stage for about 5 minutes of that. She did great, but it was crazy long for the amount of time she was on stage. There were supposed to be two identical shows today. We bailed for the second one, she would have been exhausted...

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 3, 2012)

Audra's shucking skills are indeed put to use, as the group hits an oyster bed on the third day of their trip.  A little garlic, some butter, and a good portion of fine dwarven ale later, and the group have the makings of a veritable feast.  "I was hoping we'd find us some oysters before moving further upstream," remarks the captain at one point.  "They're rare enough to be a treat around these parts.  Must be an auspicious sign," he laughs.  

It is quite a festive evening.

That night, as Audra lays down to sleep, her mind invariably turns to the prospect of reuniting with her brother...

*---*---*

Audra awakes with a start in the wee morning hours, sweating.  She grasps at the fragments of her already-receding dream: the rubble of a fallen house; a grown-up hand leading the youthful figure of her brother away; dragons; a distant hamlet; and a gruesome scene of lifeless bodies...

Even as she searches for a thread of meaning to connect these fragments, she catches sight of a mild glow among her things.  After a moment, she realizes its source: the card she had been given by the gnome.

[sblock=OOC]IW: haha!  The joys of being a parent.  I'm not there yet, but I do tutor a family that includes a 6-year-old who takes ballet.  Sometimes between subjects she shows me a move or two.  Tough stuff![/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 3, 2012)

Audra sits there a moment, the closes her eyes, trying to slow down her breathing. Beads of sweat coat her body, causing the light shorts and gauzy white shirt she wears as sleeping clothes to plaster to her body. She looks to her gear, looking for something familiar, and spies the glow. She shakes the mental image of her brothers shuttered lantern from her mind and eases herself to the floor. She looks to make sure Elenka hasn't been disturbed, not sure if she might have cried out in her sleep. Her crimson hair matted to her head and neck, the monk moves quietly to her gear and kneels down, almost as if she is afraid, she reaches out to the backpack, to the small pocket on the side which glows. She unties the leather string which serves as the pocket's closure and gently, hesitantly reaches into the pocket to retrieve the card.

[sblock=ooc]Went back and edited out the previous part of Audra awaking from a disturbing dream and going up on deck in favor of the glowy card [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 3, 2012)

The soft light from the glowing card illuminates Audra's face as she pulls it from the midst of her other things.  As she watches in wonder, the two links which constitute the card's image rotate slowly along the central axis that is their joining point.  After watching the image for a few moments, she notices a tiny bit of text scrawled on each of links.  Leaning in, she struggles to discern the text, her eyes widening and her pulse re-quickening as she does so.  One reads _Alecks_, and the other, _Audra_.

The light of the card ebbs, and then blinks out entirely.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 4, 2012)

Audra kneels on her knees, holding the card between thumb and forefinger, thinking about the writing on the links. She's obviously confused but entranced by the links dancing. Then they stop and the light fades. She shakes the card as if it were a disobedient lightning bug, but the card remains dark. Disheartened she slides back, a silent floomp of her athletic butt hitting the floor. She sits there, looking at the card like a fool, or a lost child, for a few seconds before she shakes her head violently a few times, bringing herself back to the here and now. She gets back to her kneel, slides the card back into it's pocket. She gets to her feet and grabs her cloak. Throwing it over her shoulders and pulling it as tightly as she can around herself, she pads up to the deck, where she pauses a second upon emerging, taking a deep breath of the river effected air. She looks around for a crate or a barrel on which she can climb and attempt to sit comfortably. Once finding somewhere to perch, she pulls her cloak tightly around herself, holding it closed from the inside with both hands, and closes her eyes. She tries to get her breathing calmed to the point so she can meditate, at which point she speaks, beneath her breath, a short request to Sapo to help her understand, to provide her some kind of guidance, some kind of clue. After this, she sits quietly, letting her mind declutter, listening to the sound of the crew at work, such as may be, the sound of the river beneath them and the sounds that surround them.


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Ran out of online time over the weekend before I hit this thread, and have had a busy morning. Sorry for the delay. I'll try to get Eanos into the swing of things...  [/sblock]

Eanos raises and eyebrow, and an odd smile briefly crosses his features as the captain greets Fulgrim.

"Think you'll have to deal with fewer stares on this trip," Eanos whispers to Audra. 

When he has a moment alone with Fulgrim, he adds, "Seems an easy-enough going fellow, but just for in case: we ever butt heads with the good captain? Remember a little sweet-talking from you might be our best currency." He delivers this news matter-of-factly, apparently unfazed by what he's intuited of the captain's nature.

The inquisitor does what he can to help about the vessel, keeping eyes and ears open. He joins in the feasting with everyone else, though folks inclined to notice will remark that while he easily matches the heightened jocularity of the heavy drinkers, he drinks very little himself.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 4, 2012)

Fulgrim returns a puzzled look to Eanos, "Sweet talk? Captin'? Fulgrim replies the doubt obvious in his voice. "I'll keep dat in mind fer the future. Sweet talkin'. Hhhhmmppphhh.


----------



## Qik (Jun 4, 2012)

Audra spends the first hour around dawn with only the wind and the water as her companions.  The rising sun slowly brings with it the beginning of the day's activity, however, and as she continues her meditation, she hears the sounds of what is undoubtedly Captain Renlow and Nevilantura beginning their daily chores.  Still, the pair do not disturb her, and she continues her practice until some semblance of peace has settled over her.

At some point later on in the day, Nevil approaches her tentatively to ask, "Is you alright, Miss Audra?  Was up early!" he says with a friendly smile, although the concern lying behind it is clear.

The coming days pass without a repeat of the card's activity: Audra pulls it out and inspects it from time to time, but it seems as mundane as ever.  While her sleep cannot be described as the best, it is at least not further interrupted by magically-augmented  dreams.  The days otherwise pass without any excitement, save for hitting another patch of river shrimp.  

After a little over a week, Captain Renlow addresses the group one morning at the tale end of their breakfast.  "Just wanted ter give you lot a head's up.  Today we'll be takin' a bit of a shortcut down to the Starwater River.  Madam Elenka, you'll know what I'm talkin' about," he nods to the redheaded summoner.  "Our hostess for the trip is a bit of a seductress type, not to mention capricious, so when I give the word, those of you at risk of the wiles of a woman would do well to keep yer distance."

"Yay!  Today we's is seeing Pretty Lady?"

"That goes especially fer you, Nevil."

A few hours later, the ship begins approaching a bend in the river.  Captain Renlow fishes a small bird-shaped charm out of his pocket, winking at the others.  "One of the perks of workin' for Phedilo - that fella seems to have an endless supply o' these things."  The dwarven riverboat captain leans down and whispers something to the charm, and the item comes to life.  "Allebasi," he tells it.  The creature takes off, heading towards the bend.

"So like I said, folks - let's keep yer distance."

As the group rounds the bend, a collection of fallen trees and assorted debris comes into view.  Although the captain's deckhand remains silent, his eyes widen in excitement at the sight.  Phineas begins to make his way to the front of the deck.  

"My good captain!" calls out a flirtatious female voice.  An unnatural surge of water makes its way suddenly over the edge of the ship, its recession revealing the presence of a beautiful, semi-nude woman lounging on the railing.  "It's good to see you again," she purrs.  

Renlow chuckles.  "Hello, Allebasi."

[sblock=Know. Nature DC 20]You recognize this human-looking woman as a nereid, a powerful fey with dangerous seductive powers.  [sblock=Know. Nature DC 25]Those who have fallen victom to a nereid's charms will obey virtually any of her commands, including her request for a final, deadly kiss.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*



IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim returns a puzzled look to Eanos, "Sweet talk? Captin'? Fulgrim replies the doubt obvious in his voice. "I'll keep dat in mind fer the future. Sweet talkin'. Hhhhmmppphhh.




Eanos gives the dwarf a reassuring pat on the shoulder. "Sure it won't be an issue, but My Lady's taught me one thing, it's that knowing's always better than not."



Qik said:


> "Our hostess for the trip is a bit of a seductress type, not to mention capricious, so when I give the word, those of you at risk of the wiles of a woman would do well to keep yer distance."




"Issolatha's the only woman's ever held my attention," he admits, "But sounds like your friend might be a bit flighty, so probably best to give you room either way."



> "Yay!  Today we's is seeing Pretty Lady?"
> 
> "That goes especially fer you, Nevil."




Eanos chuckles softly at Nevil's eagerness. "'Sides, seems like I might help more keeping your friend out of the way?" he offers.

True to his word, Eanos makes sure to keep close to Nevil when Renlow warns of the impending arrival of his 'hostess,' though he finds himself at least mildly distracted when a near-naked woman appears on deck.

"Audra, never knew you were starting a trend with that wet look," he whispers to the monk with a wink.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None 

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 4, 2012)

Qik said:
			
		

> "Is you alright, Miss Audra? Was up early!"




Audra is dressed fully, thankfully, and seems to be somewhat back to normal by the time the Half-Elf approaches her. She gives him a kind smile in return for his concern.

We of the Order of the Diamond Heart can be a bit...strange...in that we do not have a set time to meditate. We meditate when we need, or when there is something which isn't clear to us. This morning was just such a case. At those times, the most peaceful place one can find is usually best and I learned on my last trip, that atop a box or barrel on the deck is best. That way I don't slide around with the waves, and at the same time, the serenity of the water helps to relax my mind. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to see if there is any of that Dwarven Ale left. I'm a bit parched.

As she walks by she puts her hand on the Half-Elf's shoulder in a comforting, friendly gesture as she, indeed, heads off to find the Ale, an probably Fulgrim as well.



			
				jbear said:
			
		

> "Audra, never knew you were starting a trend with that wet look,"




Audra leans over to respond to the joviality of the Inquisitor. 

I didn't set it so much as perfected it. I even seem to do it in my sleep now and again.

She nods in mock conspiratoriality to the Inquisitor, returning the good natured wink, though the circles around her eyes do little to hide the fact that sleep has been at a premium for the Monk. She turns her attention back to the Captain and the visitor.









*OOC:*


Ignore the roll below, was looking at Marcus' sheet, not Audra's. I need to put more bookmarks between those two


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 5, 2012)

Elenka catches Captain Renlow's eye and smiles in conspiratorial collusion.

"Ah, our translation!  You all will find it exceedingly interesting."

She grins and says nothing else about what is to soon come.




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 6, 2012)

From her perch atop the railing lining the ship's bow, Allebasi demurs, "So aren't you going to introduce me to your friends, Phineas?"

"I'm afraid not, m'lady: we've urgent business ahead of us."

Allebasi shakes her head.  "You know, Phineas, one of these days I'm going to start insisting that you keep me proper company if you want to make use of my passageway.  A girl begins to feel used..." she pouts.

"You know me: all work and no play," Phineas chuckles.  "I'll be sure ta stop and linger on me way back.  Just need ta figure out what to do with Nevil first."

Allebasi shakes her head.  "Have a little faith in people, Captain..."

"Ordinarily I do.  But we both know you're outside the ordinary, Allebasi."

"Oh Phineas," says Allebasi, leaning back over the railing, "it's when you say things like that that I know you truly care."  With barely a splash, the woman slips back into the water.  After a few moments, another surge of water clears the debris ahead, and Renlow gives Nevil the signal to steer the boat into the tributary that has been opened up.

A half hour of travel later, Captain Renlow gives the order to throw over the anchor, and he and Nevil busy themselves preparing for what's to come.  Just as they seem to finish, Allebasi reappears on the nearby bank.  "See you soon, Captain," she says with a wave.  "And rest assured that I will take you up on your promise for company." With that, she begins to chant.  

"Here we go, folks.  Hopefully Elenka gave you a fair warning!"

The water underneath them bubbles and churns, and then gives way completely: with a rush, the ship drops.  The group catches sight of a ring of ancient stone and glowing runes as the pass by it, falling further.  Then, with a *whoosh*, the water seems to return, pouring down on the ship and drenching everyone.  It appears Audra's trend is indeed catching on.

The ship pitches for a moment, but then steadies.  As everyone recovers their footing, Captain Renlow gives the ship a once-over to make sure all is intact.  It seems to be so.  The dwarven captain laughs heartily.  "There now, folks!  Looks like we made it in one piece, ship-shape!"

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for the delay, folks.  Not to mention the use of "ship-shape" - I couldn't help myself.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 7, 2012)

Fulgrim's beard is drenched with water, his eyes wide as he rushes to the rail of the ship, hanging his head over the rail as he retches over the side. He spends a moment steadying himself on the rail before turning, a little paler to the others "Me, not likin' dis way 'o travel!" Fulgrim states.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 7, 2012)

Elenka's laugh rings out over the sound of Fulgrim's physical discomfort.

"By the King of the Chernyj Wood!  What an amazing way to travel!"

Then the import of what she is hearing sinks in and she frowns in sympathetic concern for Fulgrim.  "Poor dear."  Dripping wet and making squelching sounds as she goes she walks over to the discomfited dwarf.  "Anything I can do for you, Fulgrim?"




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 7, 2012)

Audra is caught unprepared, despite the warnings delivered by Elenka. The whole event washes over the Monk like a tidal wave. She finds herself standing on the deck, dripping again, her clothing again pressed against her body, soaked. 

Next time I'm bringing a cake of soap. Hope this place has somewhere one can get new clothes, these shrink any more they'll start bursting at the seams.

Despite her grumping, she doesn't seem all that traumatized by the ships stunning transition. She nods to the Captain.

That's an interesting way to travel. Maybe we'll be able to ride with you on the way back to Venza, I'd like to know more about that. But for now, though my outside is cold and wet again, my inside could use something warm. Is there any of that Dwarven ale left?


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

While he's lighthearted and quipping with Audra prior, once the transportation begins, Eanos falls into an awed silence. He strains his ears to see if he can catch any of the syllables the fey uses to activate the gate, but finds the words slip from his mind even as they're spoken. 

On the other end, soaked and cold, Eanos stands, tight grip on the rail, wide-eyed and a tad stunned. After a few moments, he shakes his head, throwing water every which way, then pushes his still-wet hair out of his eyes, which seem to spark with wonder. 

"Lady, but you do show me the best secrets," he mutters, hand drifting to the ornate silver key which hangs from his neck. 

It's only then that he seems to realize the others are even there. At Audra's mention of ale, Eanos nods.

"Dwarven ale's probably just the thing for Fulgrim's stomach, too, yes?" he offers with a smile. 

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Soaking Wet. 

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 7, 2012)

Fulgrim wipes his mouth and beard with the back of his arm, his complexion still just a little pale, though the color does appear to be returning. "I'll be fine." he says with a hint of embarassment in his voice.

Overhearing the talk of dwarven ale, he perks up a bit and continues "Some more 'o dat dwarven ale might be jest the thing!" Fulgrim says.


----------



## Qik (Jun 7, 2012)

Captain Renlow chuckles.  "Well, I'll say one thing fer you lot: you sure be an easy fix.  Come on, let's go see if there's any ale left in that barrel ye've been attackin'."

There is indeed, dwarven barrel sizes being as generous as they are, and after the captain and Nevil dig up some towels for the group, the two return to the task of navigation and leave the others to dry up and drink up.

*---*---*

The remainder of the group's trip aboard _The Downpour_ is uneventful.  While the sealife in the Starwater River - the Ouhm tributary the group had transported to via Allebasi's gate - is not as prevalent as it was on the Orino, the group still manages to catch enough fish to sustain themselves along the way.  Finally, after roughly two weeks' time, the ship arrives in Warden's Watch, one of the largest settlements in Tal Hallow.  Set atop the high cliffs overlooking the river, the city is an impressive sight, both for the grand stone staircase which runs the length of the cliff from the river up to the city, and the massive lift which sits adjacent to the stairs, moving unloaded cargo up to the city.  The gnomes of the Tal Hallow seem to be nothing if not industrious and ingenious.   

Captain Renlow and Nevil gather to say their goodbyes.  "Well folks, it's been good ter have ya along fer the ride.  Glad that I finally got some use out o' that ale!"  

"Goodbye, Mad'm Elenka, and bid goodbye to yours wood spirit, too!"  With that, the captain and his crew of one turn their attention to unloading their own cargo.  The group, on the other hand, turns their attention to the task of chasing up the trail of the object of their pursuit.  The question is, where to begin?

[sblock=OOC]This next stretch is going to involve picking up on Alecks' trail.  I've tasked it as a skill challenge.  To start with, feel free to approach the gathering of information from any angle you like - using Aid Anothers if and when desired - and we'll weave the story from there.  Remember, failure has the potential to count against you!

We'll see how things go with that amount of information to start with, and if I need to get more detailed, I will.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 7, 2012)

Fulgrim grows more accustomed to being on the water as the days go by, though the ale may have helped with that. 

With the vessle reaching the shore, the city plain in view, Fulgrim extends a hand to Captain Renlow "Tis a pleasure good dwarf! Fulgrim says "If travelin' on water is da only option, tis good ta 'ave a dwarf captain guidin' da ship!"

As Fulgrim reaches the dry land he looks up at the city, his comfort at being back on the firm earth obvious to any who watch. "Dirt and rock, dis is where a dwarf meant ta be!" Fulgrim says.

Looking up towards the city, the process of unloading going on around him, Fulgrim speaks up "Seems a good tavern the best place as any to start lookin' fer 'im, right? Fulgrim states.


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos gives both captain and crewman hearty handshakes, thanking them for their hospitality. 

"Don't have Fulgrim's problem with the water," he says, "But I figure the trip would have been a lot longer without you and your fey friend," Eanos offers.

He laughs aloud at Fulgrim's suggestion, patting the dwarf on the shoulder. 

"Not sure I'll ever be able to keep up with you at the pub," he says, "But if nothing else, a drink's been known to loosen a body's inhibitions. Ladies? I'm no slouch at plying a bloke for information, but between Elenka's warm demeanor and Audra's wardrobe, we might have an even better chance."

[sblock=ooc]With Silver-Tongued Haggler, Eanos has a +10 Diplomacy, so he can auto-succeed on an Aid Another. With that bonus and a Guidance, looks like Elenka would have a +14 going into a gather info check, more if Fulgrim and Audra made their rolls. We might be able to catch a lead with her just taking 10 in that case.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Soaking Wet. 

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 8, 2012)

When Nevilantura informs them that they will be reaching Warden's Watch that day Elenka disappears behind the curtain in their shared cabin.  There is much rustling around and a fair bit of cursing but shortly before docking Elenka emerges.  She has transformed herself from the wind-blown and more often than not barefoot vagabond adept at handling a fishing line to a traveled woman of magic and means.  A fair amount of means, which she displays in the fine clothing she wears and the numerous gold ornaments that adorn her fingers, wrists, neck and ears.  Drevezh'korol stands guard behind her.  His massively wooden arms hang ready should anything threaten his charge.

Elenka smiles and slips over to Nevilantura.  She takes his hand and gives it a squeeze.  "You'll have to teach me that trick with the smelt bait next time."

She walks over to Captain Renlow to make her farewells.  While she does so Drevezh'korol places one heavy wooden hand on Nevilantura's shoulder and leans close to hold a quick whispered conversation.

Elenka meanwhile, drops the reserve she put on like a new set of clothes and hugs the dwarven captain and kisses him on both cheeks.  "Farewell, Captain.  Take care of yourself and watch out for that water spirit you deal with; she's conniving to get you in her watery grip.  You have made the trip a pleasure as always and I hope that we get to travel with you again."

Having said her goodbyes Elenka turns to the others.  "Ready to head ashore and find what we can find of Audra's brother and this mysterious stone?"




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Will probably hang around until tomorrow afternoon to see if Artur chimes in, then will drop in a post.

Also, I was wondering if people would think it unfair if I asked for no taking 10.  As it's a skill challenge, it just seems a bit static and otherwise against the nature of the challenge to not roll.  I'm not trying to DM fiat, it was just my initial sense; let me know what you think.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> Also, I was wondering if people would think it unfair if I asked for no taking 10.  As it's a skill challenge, it just seems a bit static and otherwise against the nature of the challenge to not roll.  I'm not trying to DM fiat, it was just my initial sense; let me know what you think.




Doesn't seem unfair to me; I think there are a lot of ways folks frame skill challenges, and saying 'stakes are too high, you can't take 10 without a special feat' seems workable enough to me. others' mileage may vary.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 9, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=OOC]Will probably hang around until tomorrow afternoon to see if Artur chimes in, then will drop in a post.
> 
> Also, I was wondering if people would think it unfair if I asked for no taking 10.  As it's a skill challenge, it just seems a bit static and otherwise against the nature of the challenge to not roll.  I'm not trying to DM fiat, it was just my initial sense; let me know what you think.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]No worries on rolling, happy to do it. I will post something this evening, probably by 10 or so Eastern tonight. I'm on the road at the moment and have just been bleah due to work, life and all that stuff. I'll come up with a good posting for her to make it worth while. Promise![/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 9, 2012)

The group begins to make their way up the massive set of stone stairs which lead to Warden's Watch.  As impressive as they are from afar, they're even more of a sight up close.  Perhaps the rarity of seeing stairs rendered on such a scale contributes to their aura of accomplishment.  Hewn from the rockface itself, the stairway also lends a sense of the meeting between civilization and nature.  

As the group walks on, they notice the predictable profusion of gnomes and gnomish-sized items: everyone gets the sense that they're seeing, perhaps for the first time, what it's like to be a gnome-sized creature in a human-sized world.  The shift in proportion will likely take some getting used to, although the city's role as a regional hub likely means that it's built to accommodate the larger folk as well. 

[sblock=OOC]I appreciate that, jk.  Will wait for others' thoughts before I pass judgement, but again, as long as there are no strenuous objections, rolls will be required for information relating directly to Alecks and his whereabouts.  Rolls for more indirect info, or for unrelated info (as related to the region, the city, etc) can of course be "taken 10" if so desired, and if normally doable.

Feel free to attack gathering information any way you'd like; that's the fun part.  

Edit for ninja: no worries Artur!  Take your time; happy travels.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 10, 2012)

Audra is fairly subdued as everyone debarks onto the stairs. Though her backpack is a bit of a weight to her, she can only imagine those who wear something like full plate trying to climb up these steps. Almost halfway up she speaks up.

We ate before we left the ship. Who wants to be we'll all be starving by the time we get to the top?

Continuing up the staircase, near the top, Audra takes a moment to look over the edge.

Wouldn't want to fall into the water from here, fashion statement or no. You'd make a splash, just might not be in the water.

As the crew finally reach the top, Audra resists the urge to bend over and act as if she's too winded to move on. She looks around at the nearer buildings.

Guess if one of those is an inn, the best the can do is hire a short order cook?

Audra sighs at herself for making jokes, but it has lightened her mood a little.

Okay, lets go find the beanpole lodge and get started. The sooner the better, right?

She looks about and then puts her hands on her hips.

Anyone know which way to go? I have the feeling I'm overlooking something.

She groans as soon as she hears the innocent statement hit her ears.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2012)

Elenka trudges up the stairs with the rest of her traveling companions but she lets Drevezh'korol carry her pack.  She is considering the best way to approach finding Alecks Frost and pays little attention to Audra's jokes but she does manage to smile at appropriate times.  Seeing someone ahead of them descending she stops them to ask directions.

"Excuse me, sir.  Could you direct us to a traveler's inn?"




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock][sblock=OOC]No problem with not using the Take 10 mechanic for this challenge here.

Gather Info: (looking for an inn) 1d20+12=23[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 11, 2012)

Fulgrim takes the sights and sounds of the city in as the others seek out an Inn or Tavern to start their hunt for additional information.

[sblock=OOC]

I am fine with rolling for the gather info checks instead of taking 10.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 11, 2012)

The bearded gnome with deep red skin whom Elenka was addressing stops his descent of the stairs to think for a moment.  In one hand, he holds a set of colorful reins which attach to the goat he was leading down the stairs.  The goat seems pleased to have a break.

"Uhm, yes, uhm, let me think, madam...There's The Herring and Toad, though the foods not very good there...Hmm, let me see..."  As he continues to think, his eyes settle on Fulgrim.  "Oh!  I know just the ticket: The Anvil.  Run by a good fellow, a dwarf by the name of Ferick Stonehelm.  Equipped to handle large folk such as yourself, and they've got quite the selection of dwarven ales, too, imported directly from the Sethirs," he says with a wink at Fulgrim's way.  The gnome gives the group directions to The Anvil, then bids then a good day and resumes his journey downward.  His goat grudgingly obliges.  The group continues on as well.

As they reach the top, they take a moment to assimilate the view.  It is an impressive sight.  The Starwater River stretches to the north and south, lit aflame by the sinking afternoon sun.  On other side of the river, plains stretch out, unbroken to the east and stopped only by a barely-visible ridge in the west.  In addition to its aesthetic qualities, the group realizes the strategic advantages of placing the city on this ridge like this: sight lines extend for miles, and any forces not coming from the north would have to contend with fighting from the low ground.  The location of Warden's Watch seems to serve several functions.  With that in mind, the group move into the city itself.  

It is a bustling place.  They wind their way through a series of merchant stalls, selling all manner of items, from food to trinkets to livestock.  Finally, they turn down a side street and catch sight of the sign denoting The Anvil.

Walking in, they're greeted by the comfortingly familiar sight that is the universality of traveler's inns: a few customers are seated at the bar and among the tables, eating and drinking, and a dwarf wipes a glass clean from behind the bar.  He smiles a greeting.  "How can I help ye good folks?"

[sblock=OOC]It's settled on the rolls, then; thanks for being so agreeable, everyone.  Just let me know when you roll a roll that counts towards the process of learning about Alecks (I assumed GE's was not one of these).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"A drink to warm the bones after that walk, to start, and what kind of rooms have you?" Eanos says casually. Then he leans in, lowering his voice to a friendly conspiratorial tone, adding, "Also, the lady's always on the lookout for good stories. Suppose you've got a couple of gossips 'round here, yes? Maybe you could point us to them?"

[sblock=ooc]Using Silver-Tongued Haggler on aid another roll:

Aid another Diplomacy (gather info) (1d20+10=25)

Elenka will get a +2 on her next attempt. Eanos'll cast a Guidance on her, as well, to +3 total coming her way from Eanos.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Wet

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 12, 2012)

Elenka smiles at the dwarf as she follows Eanos into the Anvil.

"Ferick Stonehelm, I presume?  Your establishment comes highly recommended by your fellow citizens and is particularly serendipitous since I've discovered a taste for dwarven ale."  She places a pair of gold coins upon the bar.  "One for myself, and a milk stout for my, ahhh servant."  She shrugs as if to say there's no accounting for taste.  "I'll bet you see all sorts with the travelers you get through here."

Elenka glances back at Audra and motions her forward.  "We're looking for someone who passed through here maybe two months ago?  Maybe he stopped in here.  I hope you can help..."

[sblock=OOC]
Gather Info (Alecks): 1d20+15=20

jkason, seriously, with your modifiers you should be making your own checks instead of using them for aid another.  Generally, the +2 isn't going to be a benefit on good rolls, maybe not on bad rolls, just on borderline rolls.  It would also advance the scene quicker and take a bit of the pressure off the one person making the rolls.  (I've never been fond of choosing the person with the highest relevant skill and having everyone else use the aid another action for skill challenges.)[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Fulgrim takes in the tap room, looking over the patrons that are already here. He lets the others do the talking, a little out of his element when it comes to making small talk and seeking out information on the person they seek.

He does motion for a dwarven ale, a quick, friendly nod to the dwarven proprietor as he places his coin on the bar, preferring not to interupt his friends with a dwarven exchange of pleasantries.


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







GlassEye said:


> jkason, seriously, with your modifiers you should be making your own checks instead of using them for aid another.  Generally, the +2 isn't going to be a benefit on good rolls, maybe not on bad rolls, just on borderline rolls.  It would also advance the scene quicker and take a bit of the pressure off the one person making the rolls.  (I've never been fond of choosing the person with the highest relevant skill and having everyone else use the aid another action for skill challenges.)




I can do that. I'll wait to see the results of this round, then have Eanos help with the workload, as it were.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 12, 2012)

Ferick's attention is drawn to Drev for what is apparently the first time when Elenka requests some milk for the wood-creature.  After a good long pause, he says, "All sorts, indeed, but I have ta say - I ain't neveh seen one such as yer mate, there.  But ye folks seem nice, so..."  Unable to find the words he was hoping to, Ferick ends his sentence with a shrug and begins to gather their drinks.  

"As fer gossips - it's a city a' bloody gnomes!  And if yer know gnomes, ye knows they loik to talk.  So just pick a bloke and strike up a conversation," he chuckles.  He listens to Elenka as she gets more specific.  "Might indeed, if'n's 'e 'ad any sense a' good taste, anyways.  Wot's the fellas name?"

[sblock=OOC]Elenka's check + Eanos' Aid Another succeeded.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Apologies, but as I went to roll again, I realized: Diplomacy for Gather Info is a single check, though it covers a span of time (1d4 hours). This should normally mean that Eanos would only burn 1 use of Silver-Tongued haggler, since it's a single check.

With that part of the skill being modified for the skill challenge, does Eanos have to burn a daily use for each roll, or does one cover the duration of the challenge? He can use it 6 times a day, and since finding Alecks is their primary goal, I wouldn't imagine he'd be stingy in using it to achieve that end, but I wanted to confirm before continuing.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry for the lag folks, between work, looking for somewhere to live, somewhere to work so I can afford somewhere to live and sleeping and eating, time has been a bit tight of late.[/sblock]

Audra is guided forward by Elenka and takes a moment to remember from her recent 'dreams' how Alecks appeared. With that, she is able to give a general description of him, height, approximate body size, eye color, details that might distinguish him in the mind of an attentive person.


----------



## Qik (Jun 13, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Don't worry about it, Artur; hope the RL stuff goes as smoothly as possible.

jkason - I would say that Eanos has to burn a daily use with each roll in order to apply the bonus to that roll.  Given that the ability's description mentions it applying to one roll, I'm not keen on the idea of having it apply to multiple ones.

If it helps any: the in-game time span over which this challenge will take place is not fixed, but I had imagined it playing out over multiple days and even multiple locations.  The way I see it is, you'll get enough information in Warden's Watch to pick up the trail, and will have to continue searching as you travel.  With that in mind, let's limit the checks made in Warden's Watch to 2 or 3 more (not counting Aid Another).  Also, Diplomacy is obviously the go-to, but you'll need to make use of other skills to fully complete the challenge.

Sorry if all this is a bit vague.  I had drawn up the mechanics, but as usual for me, I've already started to change things on the fly, both to better accommodate the breadth of the scenes I had in mind and this group's especially pumped Diplomacy modifiers.  

So, given that you've already made a successful check with Ferick, feel free to save your Diplomacy rolls for someone else.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=OOC]







Qik said:


> jkason - I would say that Eanos has to burn a daily use with each roll in order to apply the bonus to that roll.  Given that the ability's description mentions it applying to one roll, I'm not keen on the idea of having it apply to multiple ones.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> So, given that you've already made a successful check with Ferick, feel free to save your Diplomacy rolls for someone else.[/sblock]




No worries, and I think I'm getting a better handle on what we're doing. I was concerned that we were going to have to make Diplomacy checks for each back and forth with a character, but it sounds like what we're doing is kind of a hybrid of the Gather Info and Change Attitude/Make Request elements of the skill, which is probably much more manageable from a resource perspective.[/sblock]

"Goes by the name of Alecks," Eanos says, then nods his head in the direction of Audra. "Not yet had the pleasure of his company, myself, but might be a family resemblance to that one. If it runs in the family, might be he'd have been sopping wet," he finishes with a wry smile to the monk.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Wet

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 13, 2012)

Ferick strokes his beard as he attempts to recollect.  "Hmm, ye say he was passin' through, eh?  Well, dependin' on 'ow he was trav'lin', 'e might 'ave needed a horse.  If so, there ain't a foiner rearer a' horses than me brother, Gohred Stonehelm, so ye might want ter check with him."  Grinning, he adds with a wink, "Having all this ale on hand means that my senses aren't always the sharpest, if yer know wot I mean."  Switching to a frown, he adds, a bit confused, "But I certainly wudda remembered a drenched fella comin' in through 'ese doors..."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 14, 2012)

Audra blinks and looks down, as if expecting to find her clothing again plastered against her person. She looks a bit relieved and sighs. She looks around at the patrons gathered around, as if looking for one to pick out as a candidate when the horses are mentioned. She tilts her head, listening, the her eyebrows go up.

Ale. That sound rather good right now. Let me have one. Strongest thing you have.

She gives a look to Fulgrim as if to see if her new found drinking partner might be game.


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods at the dwarf's information. 

"Appreciate the tip, mind if we name drop you to your kin?" Eanos asks before he joins the others for a drink and to plan their next move.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Wet

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 14, 2012)

"That's the spirit, lass!" says Ferick, retrieving a mug to fetch Audra her ale.

"Feel free to tell Gohred I sentcha, though be warned, it might do yer more harm than good," he chuckles, sliding a mug filled with a thick dark liquid bordering on sludge.  "I jest, a'course - we Stonehelms stick together.  A lot of us have traveled from our home in the Seithrs down into the lower lands, to see a little a' the world and to start our own businesses.  We weren't much for workin' our way up the traditional dwarven social ladder," he says with a wink.  Staring at Audra's ale, he adds, "Though there certainly are some things 'bout home to be missed."  Shaking himself out of his revelry, he adds, "Anyway, just let me know when ye'd like to seek out Gohred and I'll give ye directions."


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 15, 2012)

Fulgrim smiles and nods to Audra as he replies. "I'da be happy to drink wit ye." Fulgrim seems eager to have a partner to drink with as the others ply the bartender for information.


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos' lips thin slightly at the sight of the sludge ale. He pauses a moment before saying, "You know, ride was a little rough. Still not sure I've got my stomach back. Maybe just a regular mead, yes?"

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Wet

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 16, 2012)

Ferick nods with a smile.  "Reg'lar mead it is!  Gods know not everyone is blessed with the constitution of a dwarf."  Nodding at Audra, he adds, "Though she seems to be so fort'nate."

[sblock=OOC]So your options here are to:

1) Try to extract more information from Ferick.  It's clear that there isn't much directly related to Alecks - i.e. he doesn't recall him - but there still might be some other information to glean about services that would be useful to Alecks, traveling routes, etc.

2) Go visit Gohred.

3) Try another tact.

I'm open and amendable to any one of these.  If a consensus hasn't been reached by the beginning of next week, I'll just push you on to Gohred's.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 17, 2012)

Audra takes the mug and eyes the contents, more like maple syrup than drink. She considers it a moment, and feels a little better when Fulgrim steps up to the..um..mug. She doesn't take a sip until the comment made about the cast iron constitution of a dwarf. She gives a look at Fulgrim, shrugs and lifts her mug.

To our good fortune in our search for Alecks.

She holds the mug out for a toast, and lifts it to her lips. Rather than letting the mug rest a second before drinking, lest she decide that such a thick, almost tar like drink, is too much for her, she begins drinking immediately, and manages about a third of the mug before she has to pull the mug away. She coughs, loudly, several times and wipes her eyes.

Think that was a little....*gasp*...too fast.

Another spasm of coughs, three or four, and she seems done, though she seems a little the worse for wear from her experience. 

Certainly will...kill your thirst...

She coughs again and takes a much smaller sip.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Fulgrim finishes his mug of syrup like ale in a very smooth manner, a smile playing at the edges of his mouth as he enjoys the drink. He places the empty mug on the bar, pats Audra's shoulder with his dwarven-sized hand. "Good effort dere!" Fulgrim says with a warm, wide smile. "Dat was a 'eavy dwarves stout. Might even start to grow a beard on ya! Shame I can't git a jug 'o dis to take ta Ni back in da city!"


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 17, 2012)

Elenka watches indulgently as the others get drinks and chat amongst themselves and with the dwarven barkeep.  They, and particularly Audra, are entitled to a bit of relaxation after their journey so far but Elenka feels a persistent nagging that time is running out for Alecks and that she should be doing something.  When there is a lull in business Elenka again talks with Ferick.

"There is, perhaps, more that you could do to help.  This man we are searching for, Audra's brother," she says motioning towards the small monk, "we believe would have traveled through here on his way south, heading to the Seithr Mountains around the western side of the Wild wood.  Since we plan to follow in his footsteps, such as we can guess them, we need to outfit ourselves for a trip into the Seithr's.  Could you direct us to outfitters and suppliers that could prepare us for such as expedition?"

[sblock=OOC]
Gather Info (outfitters & suppliers): 1d20+12=14
Dang, poor rolls...[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 17, 2012)

Ferick chuckles at Fulgrim's enthusiasm.  "Nothin' beats an authentic dwarven stout, that be sure.  Tell ya what, ye stop by here next time yer through and I'll see if we can give yer a travel-friendly jug er two - one fer you, one fer your friend.  Puts the hair on one's chin fer sure."

The bar-slash-inn-keep frowns as he struggles to think of a specific place to recommend.  "I'm afraid I can't be of much help to ye, missy.  I don't do much expeditin' meself.  Merchant's Corridor, on the western side o' town, would likely be tha place ta look, but I'm afraid that anythin' more specific than that would be nothin' but bluster on my part.  Gohred deals with all kinds a' travelers through Tal Hallow, though, so 'e should be able to help ya.  His stables are on the western edge a' town too, just past tha Merchant's Corridor, so 'e should be able to point cha in tha roight direction."

Ferick gives everyone more specific directions to Gohred's, saying as they depart, "Ye tell that big lunk tah stop by his brother's fer a change.  Dwarf lives in the same city as I and doesn't even take tha time to stop in and share an ale."  With that, the group sets off to see Gohred, pleasantly full of ale.

Gohred's stables are indeed on the very edge of town.  As the quartet approaches, they spot a massive dwarf who seems to be finalizing arrangements with a customer.  The two agree with a nod and a handshake, and massive dwarf sends the customer and their pony off with a wave.  One can't help but feel sorry for the pony made to bear this dwarf's weight.  He greets the group with a genuine smile.  "Greetings!  Ye've got tha look a' travelers about ye!  How can I be of help?"

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to ask any final questions of Ferick.  Monday's are generally a busy day for me, so I just wanted to push this ahead while I had the chance.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

As Fulgrim and Audra seem to do what they can to prove their constitutions against the thick dwarven ale, Eanos nurses his mead, conserving the drink and thus his sobriety. 

He gives his thanks to the barkeep as they leave. As the group approaches the stable, Eanos gives Elenka's shoulder an encouraging squeeze and whispers, "My lady's with us, may she keep guiding our words." The summoner thinks she hears for a moment and echo of a whisper on the wind, but it's gone almost before she registers it. Still, she does feel a slight boost in her confidence.

"If you've secrets to spare, lady..." he whispers, eyes skyward, and again there's the suggestion of a voice on the wind, and a fleeting smile on Eanos.

"Gohred, yes?" Eanos says with a smile and a strong handshake. "Just came from your kin--" here he jerks a thumb in the direction of the Inn, "Said you were the body to talk to about horses and the men who rent them. See, we're looking for both? Trying to track down our friend's brother, Alecks, would have come through here a while back on a mission to the Seithr."

[sblock=ooc]Cast guidance on Elenka and Eanos for the chatting up, and Eanos burned another Silver Tongued use. I think Gohred might be forthcoming. 

Silver tongue, Guidance Diplomacy (1d20+11=31)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 20, 2012)

Gohred's oversized hand swallows Eanos' in a friendly greeting.  "Ferick sentcha, eh?  Even that thick-head 'as some sense now and agin," he chuckles.  "Yes, I'm tha one tah talk to 'round here if yer lookin' fer travelin' animals.  The Seithrs, ya say?  That's quite a trip..."

The group chats a bit with Gohred, who seems to clearly take a liking to them.  As a little more information gets shared on the situation, the dwarf says, "Well, I'd be lyin' if I told yer I remembered all my customers, but I make up fer that limitation with good book keepin'.  Come on, let's go see what we can dig up..."  

Gohred leads the group into a tiny, cluttered office at one end of the stable.  Between the large dwarf and the group, the space fills up quickly.  Gohred shifts through some of the chaos on his desk and pulls out a large ledger.  "Here we go..." he murmurs to himself, flipping through the pages.  After scanning down a few, he says, "Ah!  Here we are.  'Alecks Frost.'  Rented a horse and a pack mule from me a couple a' months ago.  Paid a sizable deposit so as to keep the rental open, but from what it says here, 'e shudda been back by now...."  Gohred looks to the others to get their response.

[sblock=OOC]Eanos obviously rocked that one.    That's two successes now.

Also, just to check in about it - how we doing folks?  I understand that this is a long one, and that there's a lot of traveling/talking right now (which may or may not be a bad thing).  I'm asking primarily because there's still a lot ahead for us, and I want to make sure the adventure doesn't wear out its welcome.  If people think things are dragging too much, I can find ways to expedite things; I left a lot of flexibility in the latter part of the adventure for just this reason.  So I just wanted to see if I could get your opinions: I won't be offended if you think things would help to be spurred along a bit, so please, be honest!  Constructive input is how I learn.  [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]It's going fine. Sorry I'm not posting as much right now as I probably should, since this adventure is so personal to Audra, but searching for somewhere to live by 1 July is taking up a lot of time and energy. So is packing most of my worldly possessions, so time is a bit limited. Managed to get on today from work, by having finally caught up on the work I had to miss to do someone else's job....again...I need a raise...or a vacation...or both preferably.[/sblock]

Audra follows along quietly, the ale seeming to have calmed her down a little, and at least provided some warmth to her inside. She, too, offers her hand to the Dwarf upon meeting him, but keeps along in silence, finding some wall to prop her back against, glad she didn't eat too much at the Inn, when she hears it. Her brother's name causes her to catch her breath and leave the wall, leaning forward. The mention of his return date passing causes concern to cross her face.

How long ago did he plan to be back? And did he say anything about where he was going, other than into the Sethirs?


----------



## Qik (Jun 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Don't worry about it, Artur.  You've said before that you have some RL craziness, so I wasn't worried about your rate.  Or anyone else's, for that matter: although there have been ebbs and flows, that's only natural, and everyone has been really good about communicating when things might slow up for them, which is all I ask for.  Personally, I'm fine with the rate that things are moving: I just want to make sure everyone else is, too, rather than just presume. 

So don't sweat it![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 21, 2012)

Elenka turns when she hears the whisper on the wind but it has faded before she can comment.  Before she can step forward Eanos has stepped past her and clasped hands with the dwarf.  She listens as Eanos masterfully takes control of the conversation and makes his inquiries for the group.

Elenka is interested in Gohred's bookkeeping and leans over to steal a glance if she can.

"Do you note Master Frost's destination?" she asks, echoing Audra's own questions.

[sblock=OOC]
I think things are going well.  My preferred posting rate is to get in a post a day, ideally, but my schedule is good-hectic right now and I just can't manage that rate.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Posting rate has been good and the game has been interesting. I enjoy reading your posts Qik as your NPCs are interesting. So no worries on pacing.

My posting is a bit "bursty" recently. My wife is in the hospital for the next several weeks. The gaming is my diversion from reality at the moment, but real life pulls me away from the keyboard for longer stretches than normal.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 21, 2012)

Gohred frowns as his initial search for clear answers to the group's question can't seem to be found on the page.  "Didn't say for certain - I usually just ask opened-ended rentals if they've a general idea of when they'll r'turn.  According tah this, he thought he'd be back 'bout a month ago."  Gohred's frown deepens, although whether it's out of concern for Alecks' safety, his mount's safety, or something else altogether, you're uncertain.  "As to destination - pretty vague, I'm afraid.  Just says 'Seithr' here, so that ain't gonna help ya."  

The dwarf looks up from the ledger in thought, stroking absently at his beard.  "Now let me see here...Now that we're talking bout 'im, I think I remember this fella.  Took Marla, one of my sturdiest mounts, since he was worried 'bout some rough goin'.  We got to talkin', and if I 'member correctly, 'e wasn't too sure about which route to take.  So I says to 'im, I says, 'Best stick to tha roads, m'boy, safest way and quickest way, so that's tha way tah be.'  I'd told him bout me brother, Gudite, who runs a small inn in Burrowtown, near Falls Lake.  Hell of a purty place, Burrowtown, and Gudite's got tha best eatin' a traveler's likely tah see - lotsa fish in Falls Lake, and Gudite cooks a mean walleye.  Anyway, I seem tah remember him takin' to that idea mighty quick."  Gohred sits back, raising an eyebrow.  "Tain't much tah go on, I'm afraid, but that's the best I can do yer."

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for the feedback, All.  Like I said, I mostly just wanted to make sure everyone's enjoying themselves.  Glad to hear that seems to be the case.  I certainly am!  I'm looking forward to fleshing out Tal Hallow a bit during our little trek.

No worries about posting rates: everybody's been keeping up, and I understand RL gets in the way.  Happens to all of us.  With that in mind, copious well-wishes to you and your wife, IronWolf: hope whatever's amiss resolves itself in a positive fashion.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Despite himself, Eanos laughs at the latest development. 

"Suppose your sister sells the only good maps to Burrowtown, yes?" he says, but he gives the dwarf a good-natured clap on the shoulder to show he's only kidding.

"Only makes sense dwarfkin would know the best places to put up shop in the Seithr," he admits. He looks to the others. "So, grab ourselves a few of Gohred's best and take a trip down to Burrowtown from the sound of it, yes?" he asks as verification.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry. Could have sworn I cleared my unread thread queue yesterday, but apparently I missed this. As with the others, I'm more than fine with the pace. A bit part of Eanos' schtick is supposed to be rooting out the truth (from a childhood of lies), so it's nice to get to play at some of that and try it out.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 22, 2012)

Although his half-smile indicates an attempt to play along, Gohred doesn't seem to get Eanos' joke.  "'Fraid I ain't got me a sister, and asides, it's not a difficult journey tah Burrowtown..."  But the dwarf chuckles and seems to let it go.

"I've got horses aplenty if'n yah needs some," he grins.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 23, 2012)

"Then we shall need mounts, something stolid enough for travel in the Seithr Mountains as we trail Master Frost."  She smiles at Gohred.  "And, perhaps, a description of his mounts?  I've found the horse to be more memorable than the man on many occasion."

She laughs lightly as if finding a horse more memorable is wickedly funny.




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 25, 2012)

Audra smirks to herself as she remembers her last escapade horseback. She quickly shakes it off, though.

Not a difficult journey, but how long is it? Could we travel there on the daylight we have left? If we can, then I think we should move on. The sooner we locate my brother, the better I will feel.


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2012)

Eanos' laugh falters a bit as his joke falls flat, but as the dwarf doesn't seem inclined to press further, he decides it's best to follow his lead. 

He raises an eyebrow at Elenka's comment about horses and men, though he continues to hold his tongue. As the summoner seems to know equines better--if her comments are any indication--the inquisitor lets her do the choosing.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry if I held things up. Got myself all distracted with the shiny (Advanced Race Guide) as well as RL. Eanos is good to press on whenever everyone else is[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 25, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> "Then we shall need mounts, something stolid enough for travel in the Seithr Mountains as we trail Master Frost."  She smiles at Gohred.  "And, perhaps, a description of his mounts?  I've found the horse to be more memorable than the man on many occasion."




"Not a problem, missee.  We can outfit ye all right up.  As fer tha mounts 'e's rented, Marla is a highlander, mottled white and grey, sturdy gal, stubborn, but knows tah listen when it's in 'er best int'rest.  Lark is tha pony who's haulin' his gear.  She's yer basic brown."  He shrugs, as if to emphasize her blandness.



Artur Hawkwing said:


> Audra smirks to herself as she remembers her last escapade horseback. She quickly shakes it off, though.
> 
> Not a difficult journey, but how long is it? Could we travel there on the daylight we have left? If we can, then I think we should move on. The sooner we locate my brother, the better I will feel.




Gohred shakes his head negative.  "Sorry, missee, but it's not that kind of a journey.  It'll take ya a day er two tah travel west along the hills and descend into tha Midlands.  From there, it's south a ways, either around or through tha Coppertree Wood, then ye pick up tha southward road at Coppertree.  It's a straight shot tah Burrowtown from there.  All told, itsa week or two's travel, depending on things like tha terrain and tha weather."

Gohred sits back, switching to a well-practiced businessman's demeanor.  "Now then, as far as mounts...I like ye folks, so I'll level with ye.  Usually, fer long term expeditions - like this 'un seems tah be - I try tah git as large a deposit as I can.  Fer a well-trained mount, something that'll hold it's own in tha wild and listen well, that can run a hun'red gold or more, easy.  But like I said, I like ye all, and it's clear ya ain't no strangers tah travelin'.  What say we do a deposit of 200 gold fer four stout horses, with half a' that due back ter yer on their safe return.  Does that sound reasonable?"

[sblock=OOC]Two quick points.  One, I'm very loosely guestimating the travel time to Burrowtown, based on the immediately available information on the wiki.  Hope no one minds me keeping the details a bit ambiguous.

Two, I'm also guestimating the cost of a mount.  Given that a combat-trained heavy horse is 300 gp, a 50 gp deposit per a horse actually seems quite low.  So I'm trying to factor in Eanos' stellar Diplomacy roll into that.  25 gp for an unlimited rental of a horse (which is going to be at least a monthish if you're traveling to the Seithrs) also seems reasonable, but again, I'm kind of winging it.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 26, 2012)

Elenka nods filing away the description of Alecks horses so that she can use them as an aid as they follow his trail.  Mentally she tallies the number of coins she is carrying and finds the total wanting to cover the price Gohred is asking.  However, she doesn't think she'll have to carry the cost all on her own and she looks to her traveling companions to confirm.

"I think that sounds fair...  Are the rest of you agreed?"




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos, generally a bit more unflappable, blushes slightly, looking to the others.

"Sounds fair, sure, but ... well, sort of spent my part of our bonus already on scrolls and antitoxin and the like. Be happy to pay you all back my share soon's I have it, though, yes?" he says, a bit sheepish.

[sblock=ooc]I can sell some scrolls back to the Pearl if need be, but as it stands, Eanos is kind of broke at the moment. Guess I didn't think through the whole 'will have to secure horses' bit.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* None 

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 27, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Striking a balance between allowing the others a chance to chime in and spurring things along.  I want to give IW and AH some more time, but no worries if RL keeps them from throwing a post up.  I assume covering Eanos won't be a problem, so I'll move you along to your journey to Burrowtown if nothing changes in a day or two.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 27, 2012)

After a bit of discussion, the group determines that they can more than cover Eanos' portion of the horse rentals.  Given the length of their journey and the already-waning afternoon sun, they opt instead to spend the rest of the day enjoying Warden's Watch, with the idea of departing early the next morning.  

A walk around the city only further supports their initial impressions: a bustling, quirky place befitting a gnomish port.  Signs of gnomish ingenuity are everywhere.  None of these equal the grand scale of the cliff-spanning lift they spotted on their way in, but they're no less impressive: complex riggings to route water on-demand, odd forms of transportation (including what appears to be a steam-powered cart of some sort), and minor instances of magic serving a practical function.  For instance, the public lavatories sport an arcanic mark signaling the presence or absence of a user.  While not always strictly necessary, the gnomish inclination for invention sets Warden's Watch apart from the other locales the group has seen.

Their meandering eventually brings the group back to The Anvil, where Ferick greets them with a crooked grin.  The group enjoy a simple but tasty roast, supplemented, of course, by dwarven ale, and then turn in early.  In the morning, they grab some oat cakes for the road and head over to Gohred's stable to gather their horses for departure.  The rotund dwarf adopts a somewhat motherly tone as he turns over his charges, saying, "Now ye take care of these beasts, ya hear?  They'll listen to yer as long as yah treat 'em like the intell'gent an'mals they are."  His caution doesn't slow their departure, however, and the group is soon on the road, venturing out into the wilds of Tal Hallow.

[sblock=OOC]If you could, please, give me a riding/marching order, as well as any plans for watch, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 28, 2012)

Elenka is not quite the horseman that her previous comments may have led one to believe.  In fact she is an unskilled rider, obvious to anyone who knows anything about riding, and only her natural agility keeps her from being totally inept in the saddle.

She is also not fond of the idea of not traveling with Drevezh'korol at her side.  She did that once and nearly ended up dead in an evil temple and she doesn't plan on taking that chance again.  She'll pay extra for an extra mount (as well as helping to cover Eanos' share) despite a rapidly dwindling purse.

Drevezh'korol seems even less comfortable in the saddle than Elenka but doesn't complain.  And strangely enough, neither does the horse.

[sblock=OOC]Traveling Elenka will continue with her previously established mode of operation: first thing in the morning she'll summon Drev & use the rod to extend mage armor and cast it upon him.

Elenka & Drev will take either the first or the last watch for ease of recovering spells (but Elenka will still need her eight hours of sleep).  I suggest four three hour watches so spellcasters can regain spells and everyone gets enough sleep.

Marching order unless someone prefers something different: Eanos and Fulgrim in the lead, Audra and Elenka in the middle, Drev in the back.[/sblock]




• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 28, 2012)

Audra seems only a little more comfortable on horseback than the Summoner and her companion, though she manages to keep herself occupied by watching the scenery, such as it is, pass by. She is content to ride in the middle of the formation, trying to temper her urge to find Alecks with common sense and caution. As the break for the night arrives, she volunteers to pick up on the 2nd watch and continue through as far as needed. 

[sblock=OOC] Audra will ride in the 2nd or 3rd spot in the riding order and will be flexible on the watches, though she will need time to meditate now and then. Also, what is the final cost on the horses per person, and Audra can pick up the slack for Eanos if that's okay. I think Audra is the only one who didn't spend a lot in preparation for the trip so she should be okay. If I can get a final tally to deduct from the ol' Char Sheet I'd appreciate it. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 29, 2012)

Between the perpetual oddity of Drev and the group's less-than-stellar riding abilities, they make for something of a sight among the landscape.  Or at least, they would, were there an observer to see them.  As they ride west of Warden's Watch, the cliffside city quickly gives way to the rugged hill terrain to the east, north, and west, and the valley to the south.

The group makes good progress, and on the morning of their third day traveling, they descend into Tal Hallow's Midlands.  Two more days brings them to the edge of Coppertree Wood.  After a bit of debate, they decide to skirt around the woods - the tranquility of the midland plains suggests that there's no reason to leave their apparent safety.  One more day's traveling brings them to Coppertree, where the southward road to Burrowtown commences.

[sblock=OOC]Would you like to ask around in town about Alecks, or continue southward to Burrowtown?[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 30, 2012)

Fulgrim lets the light breeze ruffle his beard as he sits atop his pony. "P'haps we should stop in an fill our bellies. Can ask some questions while we in de town." Fulgrim notes.

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry - still going back and forth between home, hospital and work a lot. I will try to keep up a bit better!

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for checking in, IW.  It's not a problem in the least.  You take care of your wife.  We've still got quite a game to go.  [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jun 30, 2012)

Audra nods in agreement with Fulgrim.

I don't know about the rest of you, but my back and butt could use a bit of a break. This seems like a good spot to do just that. If Alecks did, too, then maybe we could pick up his trail. At least then we'd know we're not going the wrong way or something.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 30, 2012)

"'Sides, they might 'ave an ale in town as well. A drink ta cool the thirst." Fulgrim adds.


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos laughs at the mention of drink, but agrees. 

"Phedilo made it sound like Alecks would have thought this a long but easy trip. No reason to think he'd not stop for a bed when he could get one."

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Longbow

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2012)

"Agreed," says Elenka as she stiffly slides out of the saddle and stretches.  "Drevezh'korol and I rarely ride when we travel.  Lately we've been taking boats to travel.  Quite comfortable but, alas, not possible here."

Fulgrim's suggestion of stopping for food and drink meets Elenka's approval and is soundly seconded by her stomach.  Particularly since she has been trying to augment her rations with whatever she can find along the roadside to stretch her food supplies.

"More travel rations are essential, too.  That place looks like a suitable place to get food; and it's located such that a traveler such as Alecks might be inclined to stop there.  Let's go in, eat and make some inquiries.  Afterwards we can resupply."



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 1, 2012)

The city of Coppertree is built on the edge of Coppertree Wood.  Part of the city spills out into the surrounding plains, with the rest nestled back into and built around the woods themselves.  Its integration of civilization and wild is the perfect correlate to the people of Tal Hallow's general relationship to the natural world.

Weary from travel, the group make their way towards the building indicated by Elenka, The Sprite. The Sprite lies just outside the wooded portion of the city.  Small tendrils of smoke curl lazily up from its chimney, set in relief against the purple evening sky.  Their entrance through the door is signaled by the bright jingle of bells.  A young gnome woman looks up from behind the undersized bar, smiling a greeting.  The group notice at once that they are out of proportion with their surroundings: the chairs, tables, bar stools, etc are all built for smaller folk.  Although Coppertree is one of the largest cities in Tal Hallow, its lack of consideration for larger beings suggests it's not as well-traveled or cosmopolitan as Warden's Watch seemed.

"What can I getcha fine folks, eh eh?" pips the barmaid cheerily.

[sblock=OOC]I updated the first post to keep track of your horse rental costs; forgot to mention it earlier.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos whispers to Issolatha as they enter, and the half-voice carried on the wind responds in a way that seems to bolster him.

"Food and drink would be a good start," he says with a smile when the gnome asks. "And, do you have any norm ... er, any beds might be sized for folk like us?" 

He bites his lip a moment at the mistake of calling his size 'normal,' but tries to move past it hoping the gnome didn't catch the slip.

"And, maybe you remember a human man coming through here a while back, had a family resemblance to that one?" here Eanos points to Audra.

[sblock=ooc]Ah, law of averages strikes. Apparently Eanos is a lot better at charming dwarves than gnomes.   It's a Gather Info rather than a Change Attitude, though, so at least he won't be ticking off the innkeep. 

Guidance Silver-Tongued Diplomacy (Gather Info) (1d20+11=14)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Longbow

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 2, 2012)

The gnome smiles brightly.  "Grog n' grub, comin' right up."  She gives a whistle in what is apparently the kitchen's direction, asking for, "four...er, is it five, servings?" she questions, looking inquisitively in Drev's direction.  Once that gets settled, she brings mugs of ale for all who want them: though not nearly as flavor-intensive as Ferick's, the ale nevertheless hits the spot after days of nothing but water.

"As for largefolk beds," their host continues, seemingly not minding Eanos' faux pas, "yup yup, we've got a few.  Might have tah check and ensure if they're clean though," she adds, nose curling.  "We don't somany largefolk passing through."

At Eanos' question, the woman's feature contract further, in an outsized effort to recall memories that clearly aren't there.  "Uhm...ahh...largefolk, huh?  Red hair?  Curvaceous?  No, oh, that's just the woman in her?  Oh, uhm, hmmm, ahhhh....."  Finally, she admits the obvious.  "Nope, can't say that I do.  Sorry, bud."  

After an awkward pause, she adds, "Here, let me go checkonya's dinner," before whisking out of the room.

[sblock=OOC]In case it wasn't clear, that's a failure.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 3, 2012)

"Doesn't mean he didn't come through here," says Elenka.  "He could have passed a different way or stopped at a different inn for the night.  We'll ask around."

Drevezh'korol nods his agreement.

"We'll find him, Lady Frost."



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Appreciate you thinking on it, either way," Eanos says gratefully as the gnome admits to having no information. 

"Elenka's right, Audra," He adds by way of reassurance. "'Sides, got the impression anyone over four feet tall looks the same to that one, yes?" he adds with a wink as the gnome is gone checking on the food. 
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Longbow

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 3, 2012)

Audra finds she has a cramp as the group dismounts and enters the Sprite. She tries to casually shift her weight around to the point that it just doesn't hurt so bad. She is unable to take it, however, and is in the process of arching her back, accentuating her more feminine traits when she is indicated by Eanos. Her back gives a welcomed pop and she relaxes then, a smile on h er face. She seems a bit oblivious to having just been looked over. Though she does catch the disavow of any memory of Alecks. She tries not to look downtrodden, but when Drev speaks, she turns a look to the tall elemental and smiles at him.

I won't believe anything less, my friend.

She is happy to accept the ale, and restrains herself from trying to gulp it down, as she had tried at Warden's Watch. Instead sipping the ale and enjoying it's sweet property of moistening her throat. She takes a moment to look around, perhaps there are other travelers through? She sweeps her gaze around the room, despite being out of size. In response to the comment about people their size, she shrugs.

It would make sense. Many of us feel the same way about those of a smaller stature, though those overlook the fact that heart is not limited by ones physical size.

She sighs and takes another sip from the ale.

I'm starting to sound more and more like Master Hallaran. Sort of disturbing, but if there is a more wise Halfling out there, I'd like to meet them.


----------



## Qik (Jul 4, 2012)

The chipper gnome reemerges from the kitchen carrying an absurdly large tray.  "Dinner t'night is Guinea Fowl - good stuff," she says, laying a plate in front of each of the group members.  "Good stuff" doesn't even begin to describe it - it's fantastic.  

The group eats hungrily, savoring the home cooked meal on the heals of nearly a week's worth of travel food.  As their meal winds down, they contemplate their next plan of attack.

[sblock=OOC]It's evening now - around 7 pm - so shops, etc are likely closed.  Am I to assume you'll spend the night here and then have a look around the town tomorrow?  You won't turn up any leads in this joint, but you could find some others elsewhere in the city.

If that sounds good, assume you're sleeping here and then let me know what you'd like to do on the following day.  Alternatives are welcome.  Also, remember - I'd like some non-Diplomacy rolls if possible, so see if you can come up with any other plans of attack.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos settles back -- or does his best to on the smaller furniture -- and sighs contentedly at the meal.

"Beats venison and travel bread," he declares. "So, rest up and see if anyone else 'round here saw Alecks in the morning?" he offers.

[sblock=ooc]







> Also, remember - I'd like some non-Diplomacy rolls if possible, so see if you can come up with any other plans of attack.




I guess I'm not quite sure what other rolls would be relevant to finding Alecks. He's long enough gone that Survival for tracking is useless; I'm not sure there are relevant Know checks to apply. I could try Bluff, though I'm not sure we have a good reason at this point to be duplicitous. 

The only alternative I can come up with is having Elenka make Diplomacy checks while Eanos applies his Sense Motive to ferret out lies and interpret withheld info. Honestly, with an available +17 on that with his domain ability and orison, I'd be happy to switch to that one,  but it felt like a bit of a stretch to justify.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Longbow

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I can see how that would be vague.  I guess I'm trying to encourage diversifying without prodding you into a specific direction.

I see a lot of potential use for the knowledge skills.  No one's rolled a Know (Local) yet, which I think could be used in a variety of ways: is there an especially cheap inn nearby?  An especially vital supplies store?  A watering hole for the horses?  A shortcut through the woods?  That sort of thing.

Know (Geography) could tell you similar things: what's the easiest route to get from A to B?  That could be very helpful.  Given that Alecks is traveling alone in the wilderness, it's probably safe to assume he's no slouch when it comes to the outdoors.  With that in mind, he's going to know how to travel efficiently.  Trying to duplicate that could help you pick up his trail.

Know (Nature): the stream here is dry this time of year, so he probably didn't travel this way, etc.

While tracking is out, I'd still be inclined to say Survival could be useful: for instance, I'd accept it to tell you whether route X or route Y seems more travel-able, which in turn would suggest a path to travel for both you and for Alecks.

Again, I'm sorry all this is a bit vague: I prefer to try to leave things as open as possible, rather than dictate or constrain.  If it helps, we're a little more than halfway through the mechanics of the skill challenge, and I've been thinking of ways to expedite things a bit.  Everyone has said they're cool with the pace, so I haven't tried to jump the tracks too much, but we've been traveling enough at this point that I'm planning on reshuffling the original order of things so that we can have a change of pace.  All of which is to say: change is coming, so please, press on![/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 6, 2012)

Audra nods in agreement to the plan of resting. She quickly blows through her meal, with her high powered metabolism it's no wonder she doesn't gain weight the way she eats. She settles back and takes a sip of her drink and looks into it thoughtfully, her eyes having a far away look as she gets lost again in memories, a disturbingly frequent event after the revelation of her brother being alive. A single tear wells up in her right eye and she blinks that eye a couple of times, sending the tear running down her cheek and dropping off, landing on her backpack next to where she has parked her rump. She wipes at her cheek with her sleeve and as her head turns, she spots the pack. Her eyes linger on it a moment. She sets her drink down and pulls her pack onto her lap and unties the leather strip that seals the side pocket. She reaches in and slides out the old card the multi-colored Gnome had given her. She flips it over gently, taking in the back of the card before flipping it back over again. She whispers, low, but sadly for her loud enough her companions can still hear.

I wish I knew I was on the right path, Alecks. Either way, I will find you.

Her eyes focus on the card for a second and she carefully places her fingertips upon the chain painted side.

Sapo will guide me, giving me what I need when I am to have it. I'm coming with help, this time, dear Brother. Just hang on.

She closes her eyes, fingertips still resting on the card. She takes a deep breath and her shoulders relax, her head leaning back so she her eyes, if they were open, would aim up toward the heavens. 

Oneness through knowledge. Oneness through emotion. Oneness with the Heavens.

She lowers her head again, opening her eyes and looking at the card. As the day wears on and evening approaches, Audra gets restless, the Monk being a bit fidgety.

I don't think I can even meditate right now. I have the urge to move. I am going to walk around town, just have a look around. Anyone wants to join me is welcome.

[sblock=ooc]Just felt the need to write some drama here. And who knows, maybe this card will actually give some useful clue. Besides, it's just a cool scene.  I'm thinking maybe after eating having her suggest taking a walk around the town. I'm posting this on the presumption that the card isn't going to be quite as generous as she might want it to be. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 6, 2012)

Elenka and Drevezh'korol eat though not nearly as ravenously as Audra.  After traveling and camping for a week Elenka is ready to sink into a nice, thick-mattressed feather bed of gnomish make when Audra suggests a walk about the town.  Elenka's nose twitches, the only indication of her irritation at the suggestion, but Drevezh'korol nods.

"I would like to see this city of the gnomes built in the woods."

Elenka stifles a sigh; she won't deny Drevezh'korol his little pleasures.

"We'll go with you but we should go if we don't want to end up walking in the dark."

Once outside the Sprite Elenka stops and stares at Drevezh'korol for several long moments.

"What is it?"

"Thinking; now hush."

Finally she nods and steps over to Drevezh'korol and begins casting a spell.  When she finishes the rune upon the wood man's head flares with a chill radiance and his eyes gleam with magically-induced lore.  Elenka then touches his shoulder and bestows a bit of insight from the Queen of Wisdom upon him.  Drevezh'korol nods in understanding and turns to survey the gnomish city.

"Ah, I think I see..."

[sblock=OOC]Casting Lesser Evolution Surge: Skilled (Knowledge Geography) on Drev then Guidance for a total K (Geography) check of +13.
K (Geography) for insights into Alecks travel:  1d20+13=33

Note: I also made a Perception check for Elenka but it was not good: 1d20+8=14[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 6, 2012)

Fulgrim eats a good meal, keeping the hearty foods coming. Those that watch note that he seems to consume nearly as much ale as he does food, though his constitution seems none the worse off because of it. Fulgrim seems less concerned with some of the intricacies of the search, though he keeps a close eye on the taproom for anyone out of place.

He is nearly halfway through an ale that any keeping track of lost count of long ago when Audra suggests looking about town a bit. Fulgrim raises an eyebrow, but brings his mug back to his lips and drains the rest of the ale before setting it back down on the table. He slides his chair out and stands.

"Ta da town it is." Fulgrim replies. "Mebbe a little air would do us good." He absently taps the haft of this axe as he makes ready to follow the others out.


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Apologies, Qik, I phrased things poorly. I knew there were a few Know skills that could be useful, but Eanos is trained in less applicable ones (dungeoneering and planes), and I assumed useful info would probably have DCs higher than 10.

Hadn't considered Survival could be applied as you suggest, though, so I'll make sure to have Eanos give a go to than when we're back on the road.[/sblock]

Eanos sits a moment as the others stand to leave. He glances in the direction the gnome had indicated the beds were, but he doesn't have to stretch his insights far to realize where the consensus lies. He nods and rises with the others, heading out to the street.

One eyebrow raises as he watches Elenka infusing her companion with magical  insights of his own.

"Now that's a secret worth knowing, yes?" he mutters with a clear expression of respect for the young woman.

[sblock=ooc]Wanted to XP you, GE, but apparently haven't spread enough of it. Excellent use of that spell.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*None

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 6, 2012)

Audra is frankly a bit surprised that her companions, weary as they are, all seem willing to bare her company as she tries to calm her nerves and mind. Once outside she stops for a nice, deep breath of air while waiting for her companions to join her.

I don't suppose anyone has any idea where anything is here? I'd just pick a direction and go if I had to choose.

Not looking for anything particular, but scanning side to side, taking in any signs, shops and the like that she may pass. Audra walks at a very leisurely pace.

Seems like such a quiet place. People seem friendly enough.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 6, 2012)

"Air is good... Quiet and friendly is good..." says the wood man in a detached and distracted manner.

Drevezh'korol continues to examine the city and more particularly the land it sits on with the insight granted through Elenka's magics.  A nudge from Elenka gets the wood man to walking along with the others but he doesn't yet share whatever he is mulling over and may have pieced together about Alecks' travel through this city.

"The real secret is getting the overgrown stump to share what he knows."  She smiles with no small amount of smugness but eventually relents.  "Drevezh'korol is of otherworldly flesh and spirit and so is more receptive to certain magics.  I could cast the spell on you or me but it would do nothing except give us a headache, perhaps."  She sighs wistfully.  "But that is how Erwahai in her Wisdom has ordered things."

[sblock=OOC]Thanks, jkason![/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Those are some great posts, All.  Really appreciate the time and effort.

Today's kind of a crummy day for me, RP-wise - early work morning, and I'm going to be going out for the fiance's dinner soon.  So I'll probably hold off until tomorrow to post, when I can do it justice.  But I just wanted to pop in and say thanks for the effort.  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 7, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]No worries, jkason.  For my part, I didn't mean to sound patronizing there.  I was just riffing on general possibilities.[/sblock]
Despite the intensity of Audra's gaze, the card keeps silent.  Perhaps it is not the right time of day.  Perhaps it doesn't respond to entreaties.  Perhaps it has nothing to offer at the moment.  Perhaps it is simply stubborn.  Whatever the reason, it remains mundane, offering nothing, as obtuse as the one who provided it.  With a final, heavy sigh, the redheaded monk returns it to the folds of her robe.

The travel-weary group finishes their meal and shuffles outside the tavern.  The air is cool with evening's coming.  The forest canopy adds to the approaching dimness.  They walk into the forest.

The initial edge of Coppertree's wooded section is predominated by young trees and faster-growing plants.  Although unsystematically distributed, these nevertheless seem to not be of natural growth: their placement around the regular streets and rows of buildings suggests that the populace is responsible for their planting.  These roles are reversed rather abruptly further on into the city, where the young foliage is replaced by towering old-growth forest, around which the city's structures are built.  Audra recalls hearing stories from a gnome adept of the Diamond Heart of the ravages of Tal Hallow under the tyrannical rule of Sas'Ner, who among many other things, sought to pillage the land's resources for his own evil ends.  Perhaps the abrupt border of the Coppertree Wood proper is evidence of his impact on the land?  If so, it would seem as though the gnomes of Tal Hallow are already erasing his ill-begotten effect on their homeland.

Coppertree changes as it enters the old-growth forest.  The roads rise in the form of wooden planks, encircling the breathtakingly-large trees, which themselves are dotted with structures up their trunks: homes, shops, municipalities built as extensions of the forest itself.  In addition to the dirt roads, tiers of wooden lanes wind the forest, criss-crossing their way throughout the city.  It is yet another example of the Tal Hallow folk merging their civilization with nature.  It is quite beautiful.

This beauty seems somewhat lost on Drevezh'Korol.  Or rather, he has other things on his mind.  The wood-being keeps his thoughts to himself as the group takes in the sights of Tal Hallow, at least for the time being.

Although the city's sights are marvelous, fatigue begins to set in for the group.  Further, their wanderings have taken them farther away from The Sprite than they anticipated: it would seem pointless to make the walk back to the city's edge.  So instead, they begin looking for a place to stay.  Oddly enough, it is Drev who asserts himself in this regard: as they walk down the road in a direction indicated by a passer-by, the wood-creature suddenly stops, studies his surroundings a long moment, and then points down a narrow side street.  "Here," he says simply.  The street seems merely dark to some, but Fulgrim says, "Aye, it looks like there's a inn built inta the side a' that tree."  Sure enough, the shape of an inn emerges from the darkness as the others approach.

[sblock=OOC]Hunger is forcing me to cut it a bit short there.    I'll pick up once you all enter the inn.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 7, 2012)

Audra seems perfectly happy with the rising wooden plank walkways. Her time in Venza is mostly spent among the wooden planks of her home district there. She stops and looks to this shop or that, but finds nothing that holds her own interest or makes her think of her brother. Finally, her pants and tunic starting to cling to her slightly from the sweat of the walk, she joins the others in the quest for a night's shelter. When Drev points out a spot she looks into the darkness, seeing nothing but and looks back at the wood-tree-man with an eyebrow quirked. She glances at Fulgrim as well, then shrugs as she recalls the not-so-visually limited races would be better able to see. She shrugs her backpack, the card secured in it's little pouch on the side, tied in safely, further upon her shoulder and follows the others. 

If I've learned one thing from the last couple of months, it's to trust Drev's instincts.

She follows as they approach, watching the inn as it emerges from the darkness.

I'm glad he didn't reach this deep. Wow.

Audra looks around in wonder before moving through the door of the Inn, spurred on by her own need now, to sit and rest, perhaps meditate and then sleep.

Wonder if they have any cold juice here.  That'd sure hit the spot.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 8, 2012)

Drevezh'korol nods, the action causing a wooden creaking sound, as if he expected no less than to find the tree-born inn.  Despite his thoughts of Alecks and the path that Audra's brother may have taken he stops at the intersection and looks back over the city of Coppertree.  He exhales deeply with the strong feeling of releasing a weight that he has born for a long, long time.  He sweeps one arm towards the inn and waits for the others to precede him.

"The forest will refresh us for the time that we give it."

Elenka is entranced by the wonder of Coppertree.  Her eyes are wide as she takes in the rebuilding and the plantings and the cunningly crafted structures in the old forest.  She walks its wooden ways pointing at the mix of the constructed and the natural like any awestruck tourist might do.

"Did you see that, Fulgrim?"

This time it is Drevezh'korol's turn to usher and guide Elenka along to the inn and the pair enter one after the other.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 10, 2012)

A wave of music, already dimly heard, surges onto the group as Audra opens the door and steps in.

"Juice, you say?  Why, sure!" pipes the fiery-haired gnome behind the bar, not missing a beat.  She hurries to fill the order.

Although the inn's interior isn't crowded, it's close to being so.  A good bit of its populace is dancing at the far end of the room, clustered near a small stage upon which a quartet of gnomes plays vigorously.  

[sblock=Musical Sample][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z_TheGgFWI"]musical sample[/ame][/sblock]  Most of the remaining patrons are either at the bar ordering drinks, sitting admiring the music, or huddled together in conversation, and, occasionally, affection.  It's a festive atmosphere.  Drevezh'korol nods, as if what he sees only reinforces his suspicions.  When asked about just _what_ is going on, he simply says, "Later."

The gnome barmaid returns with a glass of some unidentifiable, bright blue juice.  "Here you go!" she yells cheerily over the music.  "Hey, twins!" she says, pointing at her's, and then Audra's, hair.  "Triplets!" she adds when she spies Elenka.  "Oh my gods quartetlets!" she shrieks in joy when sighting Eanos.  You suddenly feel a long way from home.

"You all don't look like locals.  Not a lot of redheads in Coppertree.  Need a room for the night?"

[sblock=OOC]Please include a Sense Motive check with your next post.

Also, thanks, GE.  [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 10, 2012)

Audra blinks, it is almost like a whirlwind as she tries to take in the dancing and music and suddenly finds a glass of cold blue....something...in her hand. She's been listening to the Gnome while trying to get her bearings. Finding herself regretting having gone on through the door first, she gives a soft laugh. 

Room? Oh, yes. Room. We're just passing through. Our, um, guide here led us here. Miss....?

Audra indicates Drev as the guide and gives a polite smile as she does that classic hanging question, inviting the Gnome to provide her name. After she speaks, and while waiting for reply, she takes a quick experimental sip from the glass of the...um...blue stuff.

[sblock=ooc]I hope that is scope and not listerine. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2012)

Elenka is instantly smitten by the ready joy exhibited by the gnomes and particularly their host.  She grins widely then tosses back her head and lets the laughter roll out.

"Yes, rooms!  And something delightful to drink!  And dancing!"

She snags Fulgrim's hand in her own and throws her tiny weight against the dwarf's to try and drag him across the room to the spot where the dancers spin and stamp their feet.

"Dance with me, Fulgrim!"

Drevezh'korol gingerly leans against the bar with exaggerated care.  The glowing white rune on his forehead seems to fade just a little and for the briefest of moments he seems to let the bar support himself.  Despite his bulk he seems very small but that only lasts a moment and he straightens and taps one over-sized gnarled finger against the counter in time to the music.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 11, 2012)

"Spectalavanishom," finishes the gnome for Audra, as if she's just said something simple, like 'Ann.'  "Rooms it is.  How many would ya like?"

"We'll take two," says Drevezh'Korol from the bar.

"You got it," says Spectalavanishom.  "Just give us a bit.  We're not used to accommodating largefolk!  But we'll figure it out."  She scurries off to make preparations.

Audra's gingerly sip is met with an explosion of flavor - it's as though the inn's festivities have been transformed into a taste.  She sets into the refreshing drink with gusto.  An old gnome man notices her enthusiasm and nods approvingly.  "Best Gumption Juice in all Tal Hallow," he says sagely.  "Dunno how they do it..."

Elenka's entrance onto the dance floor is met with whoops and enthusiastic hollers by the mostly-gnome crowd.  They clap in tandem to egg her on.  A pair of young gnome lasses give Fulgrim a good-natured push towards the dance floor, giggling.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


A little bit of catchup for me…







Fulgrim stands next to Elenka as the group approaches the wondrous structure. Fulgrim's gaze wanders up and down, though a scowl crosses his face. "Aye, it looks pretty an' all dat, but don't ye think it woulda' looked better made outta' stone? No dat's somethin' dat woulda' lasted!" Fulgrim replies to Elenka.

Once in the Inn, Fulgrim is getting comfortable in his chair, his pack slipping off with one loop hooked under the chair leg. He is about to call for an ale when Elenka grabs at his arm and tugs him nearly off his chair before Fulgrim gives up resistance and trudges across the room with her. 

With Elenka beginning an eloquent dance, Fulgrim stands amidst the area of dance looking woefully out of place. A smile can't help but spread across his face as he watches the excitement of the woman after days of travel glide across the floor. He slowly starts a slow stamp of his heavy booted foot as his body slowly starts to move out of time with the music, the smile grows as he soon finds himself spinning and dancing out of time with the music.

[sblock=OOC]

So many wonder setups by GlassEye!  Good times!

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 11, 2012)

What Elenka lacks in skill she makes up with ebullience.  Soon she finds herself in some sort of partner-changing round dance and pulled from Fulgrim's orbit to a grinning gnome with exceptionally large teeth then to a fast-footed gnomish gentleman with hair a particular shade of blue that she's only seen in violet trumpet vines and then the twirling changes come so quickly she can hardly keep up with her partners.  Eventually the dance winds down and she manages to stumble back to the bar where she winds up, laughing, next to Eanos.

"Did Fulgrim survive that round?  I lost him after the first few steps."

[sblock=OOC]I meant to spread some of those set-ups around but it seems my fingers typed 'Fulgrim' every time...[/sblock]


__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 11, 2012)

Audra tries the name a couple of times, but she can't get over halfway. She is mercifully rescued by her companions from her uncomfortable situation. She tastes the blue...stuff...and finds it certainly fits the bill. The Gnome who comments to her receives a smile and a nod.

I can say without a doubt that I have never had any better.

Audra is content to remain a wallflower while watching the dancing. While her years of training have taught her to be graceful when moving, it doesn't translate well for her to dancing. She scans the bar as she sips her drink, looking at everyone having fun, marveling at a side of Elenka she doesn't remember seeing. It brings a smile to her lips as she has another, longer drink of juice.


----------



## Qik (Jul 12, 2012)

Audra takes in the sight of the crowd, the dancers and the onlookers, as Elenka and Fulgrim dance with varying levels of success.  As much of a hit as Elenka is with the gnomes, Fulgrim is even more so: the locals seem to revel in the sight of a presumed-to-be-stodgy dwarf dancing unselfconsciously.  

"Well would ya look at that," muses Spectalavanishom.  "I've seen some sights in my days at The Eternal Lantern, but nothing's prepared me for a dancin' dwarf."  She turns to Audra, Eanos, and Drev.  "That's quite a pal ya got there, folks."

When Fulgrim and Elenka do vacate the dance floor, Spec offers Fulgrim an ale, "free of charge.  We don't get a lot of requests for Seithrn ale, and hell, you've earned it."  As he drinks, Fulgrim considers the advantages of being closer to home.  They don't make ale like this up north, that's for sure.

[sblock=Audra]While the crowd is quite varied, Audra does notice an unusual number of older folk within it.  Some of these are even dancing, with a nimbleness that belies their years.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Will give jk a bit more time, then will likely push on.  Drev is getting eager to reveal what he's seen to you all.  [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=Bad Pun Alert]I guess we can leave it to Drev to be able to root out the solutions to our problems. Sorry, I just couldn't leaf that one alone. Oh, my acorn head![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]So sorry, guys! Let's see if I can't get Eanos caught up in a character-appropriate way...[/sblock]

Eanos had wandered around with the others quietly, content to take in the sights. When they entered the inn, however, his easy demeanor shifted quickly.

He'd left the temple behind, denouncing their teachings and swearing to cut down each and every Ear, but some things were hard to change. A lifetime training to infiltrate, to read people who didn't want to be read, to avoid being read oneself. Remain aloof outwardly, but always, always guard against giving away a weakness. 

But here: where his companions saw joy and revelry, Eanos saw raw, unbridled emotions. These people, they were ... everything was just _there_. On the surface, thrown out to the world with a reckless abandon and no apparent concern for who might see what they felt and thought, for the openings they gave to ... listeners. For a while, it was all overwhelming. He even whispered a quick prayer to his lady, reading the crowd with every gift he had in an effort to find the secret they were hiding, because everyone had a secret.

Didn't they?

It wasn't until Elenka bumped back into him, flush from her rousing dance that the archer snapped out of it. Elenka, Audra, even Fulgrim. He could feel their openness wash over him like a spring cloudburst. 

The red-haired man smiled, a brief, unguarded moment, and scanned the crowd. 

[color=cc666]"Sure he's fine,"[/color] he says. "He'd be mortified to find his end in a gnome pile-up, yes? Reason enough he'll keep to his feet, I expect."

Sure enough, the dwarf's imminent return proves Eanos right. Relaxing again, he enjoys Fulgrim's brief fame as The Dwarf Who Dances.

[sblock=ooc]Guidance Silver-Tongued Sense Motive. (1d20+17=24)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*None

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=Eanos]It's clear to Eanos that the crowd's expression of emotions are genuine.  He also gets the funny feeling, though, that something is buoying their capacity to express these genuine emotions.  He can't put his finger on it, and nothing sinister seems at work, but there's a sense as though something - in the room?  in the place? - is supporting the inn's patrons as they laugh and dance and sing.[/sblock]The group lingers a bit in the tavern, enjoying the sight of the revelry and the fine drinks, the unidentified Gumption Juice being one such example.  Fatigue begins to take its toll, however, and the five soon decide to retire to their quarters.  

Spectalavanishom leads the way.  The inn rises up the base of the tree to an impressive height - even those of the group comfortable seeing in the dark could not see its height from the outside.  Spec leads them up a series of winding staircases, which seem cruelly unending given their increasing urge to sleep.  As they rise, the sounds of the merriment below recede into a thick silence.  At one point, they pass a door opening out to the wooden highroads of the wider city.

"Bologlomelomia - he's the owner a' this place - has been talkin' bout gettin' a lift in here for years.  Years!  But you know what they say about entropy..."  She apparently assumes the rest of that comment is forthcoming to everyone's mind.  Even though it is not.  She arrives at a point where the staircase branches off into a minor hallway; at its end, two small doors face each other.  "Had to look a bit, but we found a place with some largefolk beds.  Lucky for you the centaurs aren't passing through!"  She chuckles to herself.  "Nah, they couldn't get up here anyway.  They don't stay over, just pop in for the music.  Anyway, enjoy!"  She hurries off before the group can say a word of thanks.

Although everyone is weary at this point, Drevezh'Korol makes a point of requesting a brief group meeting before everyone turns in.  Finally, he explains what has been holding his attention all evening.

"Ley lines," says the tree-being simply.  "Or actually, one large one, the largest I have ever seen.  I had been seeing signs ever since we approached Coppertree Wood, but my suspicions were only confirmed when we entered the forest.  The way the trees go, the way the largest ones line up..."  Drev trails off, lost in thought for a moment.

"This place lies directly over it.  I believe that partly explains the exuberance of those below - the spirit of this place buoys them."

[sblock=OOC]No worries jk!  It happens.

Sorry to take Drev over, GE.  I'm not a fan of doing that, but in this instance, it seemed the most efficient way to introduce this info IC.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2012)

Elenka finds herself blinking in incomprehension as Spectalavanishom chatters and rattles off long gnomish names as if her human ears can follow.  She figures it's easier just to follow along and soon finds herself with her companions at a pair of rooms high in the tree and their host hurrying off to some other task.

Drevezh'korol's revelation is equally baffling to the summoner and her brow knits, her lips part slightly and she raises one hand as if she is about to question but she lets it drop and shakes her head.  She clearly can't let his pronouncement rest, however, and she looks at Drevezh'korol and then at each of her companions to see if they've fared any better than she at understanding the wood man.

"I don't understand, Drev.  Ley lines?  What to ley lines have to do with us?"

[sblock=OOC]No problem, Qik!  Use Drev whenever you need.  I'm not the sort that insists I'm the only one that can dictate my companion's actions/words.[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 13, 2012)

Drevezh'Korol shuffles slightly.  Given his stoicism, it's a fairly blatant display of discomfort.  

"A ley line of this magnitude...would have it's own..._gravity_," he says, struggling to find the words to express what for him seems so clear.  "Living things would unknowingly gather to it.  As if to an oasis.  If Alecks passed through here, he could very well have been drawn to it."  He pauses for a moment, considering.

"From what I can tell, the line travels southward, towards Burrowtown.  So following it will not take us far from our present course."  After another pause, he adds, "I know this is vague.  But...I believe it to be significant."


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods. 

"Was something ... off 'bout the party downstairs," he says as Drev reveals his magical knowledge. "Wasn't making folk feel anything they didn't. It just ... bouyed up what was already in them. An extra charge they shouldn't have had. What Drev's saying jibes with what I could read off the crowd.

"Even if he thought he was just deciding on a whim, sounds like the Line would have been an unseen nudge on those decisions."

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*None

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2012)

Elenka nods fully accepting of Drevezh'korol's explanation.

"This is insight provided by the Queen in Her Wisdom.  We should follow it.  Audra?  Fulgrim?  What do you think?"



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 14, 2012)

Audra listens to Drev's reasoning for leading them here. She kneels down, placing her palm on the floor as if she expects to feel an actual pull on her person. She isn't disappointed when it doesn't actually happen. She looks up from her thought at the Summoner's prodding.

It makes sense. As good a place to start as anywhere else. As I said, his insight over the last few weeks has proven itself to be most trustworthy. I say we make our own lay lines, ourselves in our beds, and get a fresh start on it in the morning. Assuming, that is, that Drev is willing to serve as our guide, since this ley line is something I don't think the rest of us can...feel...as it was. Besides, shortest distance between two points is either a straight line or be tossed from a catapult. Frankly, I don't much feel like a boulder.

There is a more familiar sparkle of light within the Monk's eyes as she comments about the straightest path, as she remembers for a moment the unnamed source of that bit of wisdom. She stands back up and stretches her arms out, her back popping once or twice as she does. 

I have to do some stretching soon or I'm going to have all sorts of stiffness.


----------



## Qik (Jul 14, 2012)

Drev nods slightly.  "While ley lines are themselves hard to perceive if one is untrained, their evidence is clear enough if one knows what to look for.  With a line this large, I will be able to show you its observable effects on the land."  With that, he looks to Elenka, as if to say, _it's your bed time, no?_ 

The group turns in.  Their sleep is blanketed by the sounds of the wind rustling the leaves.  The treetop location of the inn means that this sound envelops the rooms, rather than sounding from a single distant point.  It is soothing.  Intermittent insect sounds only add to the aural landscape of peacefulness.

Everyone drops off quickly.  Three of the four sleep soundly.  One does not.

Audra's dreams are once again filled with a muddled series of images, some old, some new: dragons, river boats, ley lines, tree top villages, instantiations of gnomish ingenuity.  She tosses and turns throughout the night, never quite waking, but never fully resting, either.  Finally, as dawn breaks, these images coalesce into a clear scene: her brother, walking the ley line, avoiding the road, avoiding Burrowtown altogether, heading in a straight line into the woods, into the unknown.

She awakes with a heavy exhalation, a stray sunbeam in her eye.  She notices a momentary glow from where the card is stored, which soon ebbs away.  When she takes a look at it, the card is unresponsive, its powers having retreated once more.

[sblock=OOC]Didn't stat block that because I'm assuming Audra will tell the others of her dream.

Next considerations: how quickly do you leave town?  Travel plans?  etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 14, 2012)

Audra returns the card to its pouch on the backpack and ties it down safely. She quietly pours a little water from the pitcher provided into the provided bowl and splashes herself in the face. She looks at the bed, and then at the bit of sunlight. Resigning herself to the end of her rest, she settles on the bed, legs in front of her and crossed. She places her hands in her lap and takes a deep breath. Straightening her back she closes her eyes and exhales slowly, speaking softly, but aloud, which is a bit unusual for her.

Breathing. Spirit. Discipline. Be prepared for the unexpected. Concentrate. Mind and body as one.

She lifts her hands from her lap and places them palm against palm. She pulls them up until her fingers are pointing straight up toward her nose. Her breathing rate reduces as she uses the techniques she has been taught to try to bring things back under control, as much as she can, anyway.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 15, 2012)

When Elenka awakes she is brimming with energy and she rushes through her summons and other regular spellcasting so that she can more quickly join up with the rest of her traveling companions.  She nods sagely to Drevezh'korol.

"I think you are right about this ley line.  I haven't slept this soundly since we left home.  Let's join the others!  Come, Audra.  I'm anxious to get on the road, you must be even more so."



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 16, 2012)

Fulgrim rises while it is still dark, brushing the sleep from his eyes. He does his best to keep quiet, but moves on to the task at hand. He first reviews the equipment in his pack, adjusting it here and there in effort to get it packed just right. This involves repositioning some of the items in the pack and wrapping anything that might clank or rattle in the blanket to muffle any noise the pack might make when moving.

Finally, he picks up his axe from where it leans next to the head of the bed. He lets his finger run on one side of the blade, sighs and then lights a small candle to get  a little more light. He shakes his head as as takes a stone from his pack and begins working it meticulously against the blade, smoothing out the slight notch he had found with his finger. Satisfied he stashes the stone back in his pack, then hoists it over his shoulder and secures his axe as he leaves the room and heads downstairs.

Finding the common room near empty, he takes a seat at a table near the bar and orders up a large breakfast of bacon, ham, flat cakes and a side of fruit which he follows with an ale and a glass of juice. He hurriedly eats so he is ready to depart when the others are also ready to set off.


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav*

The overwhelming sense of safety Eanos felt, from the ley line or something else, made for an odd internal tension. He slept unprotected for the first time in a very long time, and while his training knocked at the back of his mind that This Is Not Safe, he'd been unable to resist. He woke easily, without the normal startling sensation. He padded, barefoot, to the window as dawn was rising. He opened the window, the light morning breeze cool on his bare chest, then knelt.

The human servant of the halfling goddess raised the silvered key that hung from his neck, held it flush against his forehead, and bowed his head to the floor. His prayers were whispers which matched the rustle of the wind. Or perhaps the wind itself whispered; it was hard to tell. 

Shortly, however, the young man straightened back up. He kissed the key gently, one final murmured prayer, then stood and dressed before moving downstairs to join the others.

[sblock=ooc]With what we have, I think the next step is leaving town, unless others still wanted to explore further.[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*None

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 17, 2012)

Well-rested, prepped, and with a reinvigorated sense of direction, the group sets out southward from Coppertree, exchanging the cool forest shade for the heat of the Midland plains.

Travel goes well, if monotonous.  Traveling away from the main road, the group is mostly on their own.  They occasionally come upon farms, worked by lean, muscled, and friendly gnomes, always willing to offer a traveler some water or a bite to eat.  The Tal Hallowans' trustworthiness in the face of their past hardships is a testament to their spirit, and their inherent optimism.  Along the way, Drevezh'Korol teaches the others to observe the signs of the ley line: unusually-thick, extra-green grass, a predominance of wildlife, and an intermittent ancient oak tree, sustained to impossible age and size by the raw life force it grows upon.  The signs are obvious enough once one knows what to look for.

Two weeks worth of travel brings the group to the Starwater River, which offers a welcome milestone for their advancement.  As they continue southward, woods appear on the eastern horizon, then the southern one.  The Neddle Woods draw near.  Beyond that, Feywood.  Populated by elves and gnomes, Feywood is the last bastion of civilization before the enigmatic Wild Wood.

By the time the group reaches the Neddle Wood, enthusiasm has waned, as weeks of travel with little to speak of are wont to do.  Only companionship and hope keep frustration and doubt from taking hold.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry to fast forward through a few weeks like that, but I didn't have much planned.

Could I get perception rolls as you enter the wood, please?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2012)

Elenka is tired from the riding but Tal Hallow is a beautiful land and the people pleasant: she's almost beginning to like gnomes as much as she likes and respects dwarvenkind.  As they arrive at the woods Elenka is preoccupied and fiddling with some bit of leather on her saddle and doesn't notice as Drevezh'korol straightens in his saddle and peers forward at the woods searching for sign of the ley line they have been following.

[sblock=OOC]Perception: Elenka (11); Drevezh'korol (22)
1d20+7=11, 1d20+5=22[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]No worries, Qik. Nice to travel that long without random encounter to muck you up on your trip. [/sblock]

Audra tries to relax and take in what is around her, studiously listening to Drev's instructions on finding the traces of the Ley Line. One night at camp she comments aloud that the Gnomes here are more enigmatic to her than their engineering pursuing brethren in Venza. Though she does have one entertaining tale to share of how one night, when she was attempting as best as a large person can to serve the Diamond Heart within the Gnome section of the city, a Gnome inventor came running in, excitedly looking to pray for inspiration for an idea he had. The Gnome had run with great inspiration out of the Temple that night and the next morning an explosion rocked that Gnome's house. Naturally there were a number that responded to the sound and the small fire that ensued, but Audra will never forget the Gnome's excitement over having "almost completed my dream" and his determination not to give up. Indeed, a few days later, she and all that were serving at the temple were treated to finely cubed potatoes, covered with a thick gravy as that Gnome completed his, as he called it, "auto veg chopper". The potatoes were great, but honestly, it's so much easier to just grab the knife and cut a potato...

Audra, by far, has the worst time keeping despair from clouding her mind, body and soul. There are times at night, as she attempts to sleep, she awakes with a start, though she doesn't awake calling out Alecks' name. This broken sleep pattern makes the Monk prone to the occasional nap when a rest stop is called, and she takes full advantage, keeping her strength up that way. She nearly cheers as they arrive at the river, the thought of a nice, cold bath being to her liking. The days carry on, and if not for her companions, Audra would be lost in the overwhelming feeling, like a blanked tossed over her. As they stop before the Neddle Wood, Audra takes the moment to eye her companions, especially the stoic Drev. She closes her eyes for a moment takes a deep breath, relaxes her shoulders and turns her gaze to the wood ahead...forward is where she must think. There, through those trees, Alecks had to have traveled.


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos quietly observed Drev's lessons, filing away this new information with everything else; every secret had its import, so he tried to never dismiss one. 

"Least we'll be getting some shade again, yes?" he says with obvious relief as the party approaches the wood. The weeks of unfiltered sun had deepened his already-dark tan, the slight bleaching effect brightening both hair and beard. 

Despite his glibness, the young man turned his sharp eyes to their surroundings as they approached. Trouble didn't tend to avoid him this long...

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+11=20)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*None

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 18, 2012)

From the stories she's heard, Audra knows that Neddle Wood was once bigger than it is now.  Like Coppertree Wood, it was victim of Sas'Ner's ravages during his short-lived reign.  Accounts vary as to the cause for his destruction of the wood: some say it was to deprive the land's fey of their natural home, others that it was much more wanton destruction.  There are also rumors of his seeking access to some sort of magical source of power.  From what she knows, each of these theories is equally valid.

The group enters the wood one by one, keeping watch.  Audra spies a rough path weaving its way through the trees.  The tree cover is thick enough to offer ample shade from the sun, but navigation on horseback is still relatively easy at this point in the wood.

[sblock=OOC]Waiting for Fulgrim to check in before I move forward.  Also, just FYI, I'll be traveling until next Tuesday.  Should get some internet access at some point, but it'll be intermittent, so don't mind me if I disappear for a bit.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2012)

Elenka hums counterpoint to the frequent birdsong as she rides along the trail in the woods.  It is clear that the woods is where she is most comfortable.

"Shade will be welcome."

She grins and her skin, sun-pinkened despite the floppy straw hat she purchased from a gnomish farmer, bears proof of her statement of welcome.

Drevezh'korol closes his eyes as he rides; reins hang loose as he trusts his mount to follow the horse ahead of him.  He almost seems to be communing with the wood.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 21, 2012)

Audra rides into the wood, hanging at the back of the train as they go single file to follow the path. She finds it refreshing to listen go the sounds of nature around her. As the ride carries on, Elenka's counterpoint seems to blend in with the surroundings. For the first time since, perhaps before the group left Venza, Audra's shoulders relax and she leans forward a little, a more relaxed position that she has been in for some time. She finds herself absently stroking the mane of her mount and occasionally tapping rhythm on it's neck to Elekna's humming. This relaxed state has one bad side-effect. Audra's lack of rest becomes very clear as her facial muscles relax a little. Despite the smile on her lips, the bags beneath her eyes look like they might hold several days travel rations. She rides along quietly for a bit, and starts to talk.

 It's a good thing Sas'Ner never made it this deep into the woods around here. This natural beauty is relaxing, and quite awe-inspiring.

She pauses with a slight giggle as a gust of wind blows by, sending some of her unrestrained red hair into her mouth.

 I can see why Alecks would have chosen this path. He was always the sort that preferred peaceful quiet. It wasn't until I joined the Diamond Heart that I fully understood why.


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 23, 2012)

Fulgrim shifts on his horse, trying to get comfortable as he wonders if walking wouldn't have been more comfortable at this point. Fulgrim gazes ahead at the path leading into the woods, his eyes scanning either side and the way ahead. "Dey say da fey roam dese woods." Fulgrim says quietly as the horse steps ahead. "Watch yer things, dey love to play some tricks on passers by."

Fulgrim keeps his head up and lets his hand brush the haft of his axe, making sure it is close at hand should the need arise.

[sblock=OOC]

Sorry for the delay once again! Wife made it home from the hospital last week, but now we have 4 trips back up for the next few weeks for continued treatment as an outpatient if all goes well.

Perception -- 1d20+8=10

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 25, 2012)

Riding along, the group enjoys the shade, the bird song, and Elenka's melodious accompaniment.  It's a pleasant change of scenery.

Still, as the group continues, they get an odd sense that they're being watched.  It is Audra who spots the first form flitting stealthily through the trees.  Quietly, she points it out to the others.  Soon, Drevezh'Korol spots a second form on the opposite side of the path, also keeping pace with the group as they move ahead.  

Trying to determine a course of action without alerting the predators to their presence, the group spies a clearing up ahead.

[sblock=OOC]Annnnnnnnnd we're back.  

Looks like you spoke a little too soon, Artur.  Although your comment made me feel as though I wasn't being _completely_ obvious. 

The unidentified dinos are aware of you, but not aware that you are aware of them.  Everyone is on horseback.  Trees provide cover, and you cannot move through their spaces.  Also, I'm considering all spaces not within the central open area of the path/clearing as providing concealment.

We're not in initiative/combat yet, but still please give me only 1 round's worth of actions.  [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


I assume that we are traveling left to right on the map?


----------



## Qik (Jul 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, sorry: you are traveling left to right.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2012)

Elenka's humming suddenly cuts off and she looks around trying to get a look at whatever is pacing them.

"Where is it?  I don't see it.  And _what_ is it?"

Drevezh'korol slips off his horse, moves up alongside Elenka and takes hold of the bridle of her horse.

"Remember what happened when you tried to fight from horseback when we were set upon by wolves."

"Hmm, yes."  She slips from her horse and continues walking along.  "Audra, would you be interested in some magical armament?"

[sblock=OOC]
Dismount for both.  Drev will take the reins and look for the closest place to secure the horses.  Elenka will prepare (and cast) Mage Armor on Audra if she wants it.[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 4/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos' first inclination is to find cover and make predators into prey, but his lack of experience in the saddle makes dismounting a slower affair than he would have hoped. He does grab out his bow, however, as he joins Drev in looking for a place to secure the horses.

"Those things look quick, Fulgrim. Keep close and I can give you a speed boost if we have to hunt lizard."

[sblock=ooc]And I was just thinking I should post Eanos having his bow ready. Ah, well. Live and learn. 

Tried for a 'fast dismount,' but as I suspected, not in the cards:

Fast dismount (1d20+3=10)

So,

*Move:* Dismount
*Standard:*Ready bow

Eanos is offering to cast Expeditious Retreat on Fulgrim, though he doesn't have the actions to do so this 'round.'[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 25, 2012)

Fulgrim peers hard up ahead, struggling to see the creatures Audra pointed out through the vegetation ahead. Finally noticing some movement, he slowly dismounts from the horse, much preferring his own two feet to a skittish horse if things went astray.

Fulgrim nods in agreement to Eanos at the suggestion of speed, distinctly remembering the moment in the past where the speed helped turn the tide of the battle.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim will hang out for the expeditious retreat, that worked out really well last time!

[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) *Raging AC (and charging): 14*
*HP:* 54 Current: 54  (*RAGING HP 62  Current: 62*
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 19 Fort: +8 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--

MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sling

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 61
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 19 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 17/17


MW Greataxe +11 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 25, 2012)

Audra reigns her horse in as well. She nods to Elenka.

Might be a good idea. That clearing ahead might be where they're intending to jump us. Might not be a lot of room to maneuver.

She accepts the magical protection and takes the reigns of her horse, leading it along with the others, her left hand rubbing at the small of her back.


----------



## Qik (Jul 26, 2012)

The group does their best to avoid provoking the pair of hunters as they dismount their horses and ready themselves for any attack.  The shadowy forms freeze, and for a moment, it seems as though the group has missed disturbing them.  However, at Elenka's magical intonation, the pair screech and spring into action, apparently sensing that they've been spotted.  

One lunges towards Audra, but the monk's preternatural reflexes kick in: she dodges the outstretched talon instinctively.  One hand still on his horse's reins, Fulgrim is not so lucky: the remaining dinosaur catches him in the thigh with a talon slash.  The wound is far from lethal, but that does nothing to console the barbarian.  

Even with the flurry of combat, the others note the emergence of a third dinosaur from the woods to the east.

[sblock=OOC]The dinos won initiative and attacked.  Fulgrim takes 2 damage (after DR).  You're now up.  

Note: only Eanos has his weapon drawn (although we have some walking weapons among us ).

Also, IW, I meant to say earlier: copious well-wishes to your wife.  I hope things continue on the mend.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 26, 2012)

Audra dodges the attack, somehow holding onto the reigns of her horse. For a moment she seems indecisive between holding onto the reigns and letting the horse go, risking it taking off in blind panic. Aware that the dinos might assume a horse for lunch is better than nothing, she holds her ground, herself between the dino and her mount. The dino roars at her, such as it can. She smirks.

You're tough when you have those teeth. Lets see how tough you are without 'em.

[sblock=Qik]I'm going to assume a 24 is a successful hit, lemme know if not. Not sure on the 17 although I'm writing it in as if it did. Lemme know and I an edit that. [/sblock]

[sblock=action]Attacking the dino with her feet, flurry style. 2 attack at +7[/sblock]

Indeed, even as her words fade, her right leg snaps up, her knee catching the dino square in the jaw, causing it to whine and it's maw to bleed. With the critter momentarily stunned by nearly having its lower jaw shoved up into its eyeballs, her right leg recoils and a thrust kick catches it in the snout, causing one of its nostrils to begin to bleed.

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 24*   Touch: 19  Flat-footed:  19*
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +4 CMD: 22 Fort: +5 Ref: +9 Will: +7

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +8
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+7/+7)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool: 
Points: 7
Remaining: 7

* - Mage Armor in effect, cast by Elenka

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


No, I didn't write Audra's little taunting threat after the rolls, I actually did that beforehand....who'da thought she'd finally get a crit?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 26, 2012)

Now that Elenka can see the creatures better she scours her memory for knowledge of the beasts and calls out any pertinent information that comes to mind.

"Damned horses!"

Ripping her terbutje from her belt she tries to chop past her horse's rump and Fulgrim at the attacking scaly creature but the milling horses and the hunting cry of the creatures unnerve her just enough that her attack misses.  Luckily she doesn't lop off Fulgrim's ear or carve a steak from her horse's backside.

Drevezh'korol reaches out and grabs the reins from Audra and attempts to keep the horses calm and move them out of combat.

"Hyaa.  Hyaa!  Get on now, horses!"

Unfortunately, Drevezh'korol's way with the land doesn't extend to the creatures upon it and the horses balk at his efforts.

[sblock=OOC]Elenka:
K (nature): 1d20+8=13
Move: draw weapon
Standard: attack, 1d20+5=10, 1d8+1=3 and miss.

Drev:
Move: take reins from Audra
Standard: handle animal to heel (move away from combat), 1d20=6 but unsuccessfully.[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Well, this is embarrassing. I just noticed that Expeditions Retreat has a range of Personal. Eanos can't actually cast it on other people. D'oh! Multiple apologies, guys. [/sblock]

Eanos reaches out to Fulgrim to fulfill their plan, when he frowns. 

"Lady, what do you mean I can't share ...?" Eanos mutters, then nods contritely. "Your secrets are yours to parsel out."

The preacher grabs the silvered key a moment, whispering, then touches Fulgrim's undrawn weapon, saying, "Guess Issolatha doesn't like fast dwarves, Fulgrim. But I just told your axe the secret of cutting deeper."

Dodging about to try to avoid the dinos attacks, Eanos pins it between himself and Elenka, clenching the fist within his cestus.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, on the spells I can cast on others (looks like I made the mistake of picking several Personal spells without noticing...), looks like Weapon of Awe is the best bet. So, lets try this:

*Standard* Cast Weapon of Awe on Fulgrim's weapon. Yes, this draws an AoO, but honestly the concentration check vs. damage seems easier than the one to cast defensivelyl, so lesser of two evils. Also, If the dino hits Eanos by less than 4 over his AC, Eanos will use his Determination (Defense) ability to give himself the immediate +4 AC bump and negate the attack.

If he does get hit, however, he loses the spell. blech:

Concentration check vs. possible damage (1d20+7=11)

*Move* Hopefully the bugger's used up its AoO, so Eanos will move to I18, flanking with Elenka (he's wearing a cestus, so he threatens in melee even with the bow in hand, I believe). [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 29
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 33/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (1/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 27, 2012)

Fulgrim looses his great axe and pauses to allow Eanos to work his magics, a little surprised that his legs do not fill with speed. He simply shrugs as the dinosaur in front of him appears ready to continue its attack. 

Fulgrim allows the slight pain of the wound to draw him into his rage as the muscles in his arms tense and his mind sharpens on the near moment, the battlefield moving into a tunnel vision of the task at hand. He makes a massive overhanded swing towards the dinosaur in front of him, attempting to drive it into the ground.

[sblock=OOC]

Thanks for the thoughts Qik. She was released from the hospital late last week, re-admitted Monday night and back home again as of yesterday! Crazy times!

Fulgrim will have to suffer the AoO when he draws. But that should keep Eanos from drawing an AoO when he casts.

Fulgrim slips into a rage and power attacks the dinosaur at H:17.

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+11=12

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) *Raging AC (and charging): 14*
*HP:* 54 Current: 52  (*RAGING HP 62  Current: 60*
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 19 Fort: +8 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--

MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sling

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 60
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 19 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 16/17


MW Greataxe +11 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 28, 2012)

The dinosaur shrieks as Audra's blows strike home.  Shifting its weight, the creature kicks out with one of its razor-sharp talons.  The talon manages to find its way through Audra's magical protection, and she gasps in pain as it catches her in the side, opening a viscous wound.

As Drev struggles with the horses, Eanos attempts to provide some of his own divine aid to Fulgrim.  Heedless of the danger, he brazenly begins to call upon a spell.  The injured dinosaur seizes the opportunity to lash out its foot-talon once more, catching the stern young man in the forearm.  Wincing, Eanos' concentration falters, and he loses the energies he'd been accumulating. Ignoring the stinging pain, he moves to hem in one of the creatures.

"Raptors!" yells Elenka, "They're some kind of raptors!"  Eyeing the third raptor at the edge of the clearing, she says, "Watch out for their speed!" 

As if in illustration of her point, the raptor bolts towards the group.  Flying past the terrified, but not overly-panicking horse, the deinonychus leaps at Fulgrim, talons and fangs extended.  The creature lets these fly in a natural corollary of Audra's honed prowess.  The dwarf takes some serious wounds, but in the fog of war, hardly notices them.

[sblock=Round Summary]Wow, those were some rough rolls gang.  I suppose I can thank you for at least making it interesting.  

All of Audra's rolls were successful.  Her dino is reeling, but still up.  

That dino landed its hit on Eanos (4 damage), who failed his concentration check and loses the spell.  jk, from my reading of the Defense ability, you have to spend it without knowing whether it will negate the attack, so I'm currently considering Eanos to have spent one use of Determination.  Let me know if you disagree with me on that; this is the first I've encountered that ability, so I'm still learning.

Drawing a weapon doesn't provoke, at least according to the chart on this page, so Fulgrim and Elenka should be fine on that front.

Fulgrim takes a total of 18 damage from the two raptors.  AC 14 is a bad combination with pouncing natural attackers!

I zoomed in a little to hopefully make things clearer.  Let me know if anyone wants me to zoom out/move out of the provided radius.[/sblock][sblock=Updated Status]Audra: 20/30 HP
Eanos: 25/29 HP, expended one 1st level spell, expended one use of Determination
Fulgrim: 42/62 HP

Dino 2: Moderately Wounded[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 28, 2012)

Audra tries to reposition herself as Drev relieves her of the burden of the reigns. Her instinct is to look back at the horses as they have an argument with Drev, a moment of distraction that costs her as her side is sliced open like a fresh ham. She winces and grimaces in pain as her shirt is ripped and blood does a little more than ooze forward. Undaunted the Monk sets her right foot and glares back at the raptor. Not even speaking a traditional taunt, she lashes out with her now freed hands.

The Raptor sees her left hand coming just a second too early for Audra to make contact, it's head dodging to the side. Unfortunately for the Raptor, as Audra's left hand sails straight through the spot where it's head had been, her right hand is coming down at it from an arch above, slamming into the top of the Raptor's bloodied head with a satisfying thunk.

[sblock=action]Attacking with Flurry of Blows, hands this time, at +7/+7[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 24* Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 19*
HP: 30 Current: 30
CMB: +4 CMD: 22 Fort: +5 Ref: +9 Will: +7

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +8
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+7/+7)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 7
Remaining: 7

* - Mage Armor in effect, cast by Elenka
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 28, 2012)

Fulgrim ignores the talon strikes as he presses his attack against the one still in front of him. He makes a broad swing with his great axe towards the speedy dinosaur.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim's AC should have been a 16, I had left a raging and charging AC in his mini-stat blocks. No big deal though, that was my fault and what I get for not paying closer attention to my mini-stats!

Attacking H:17.

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+11=27
Damage -- 1d12+15=23

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) *Raging AC: 16*
*HP:* 54 Current: 52  (*RAGING HP 62  Current: 42*
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 19 Fort: +8 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--

MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sling

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 42
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 19 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 16/17


MW Greataxe +11 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







IronWolf said:


> Fulgrim's AC should have been a 16, I had left a raging and charging AC in his mini-stat blocks. No big deal though, that was my fault and what I get for not paying closer attention to my mini-stats!




Yeah, I had wondered about that.  I wasn't sure if it meant "raging _or_ charging."  The reason I took it to be true was that he has the Reckless Abandon rage power.  I'd assumed that was automatically factored in.

I'm fine going back and retconning it; would need to have a look back over my notes, though.

AC 15 hits the Dinos, BTW; meant to mention that with the last post.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2012)

Drevezh'korol shrugs his way through the milling mass of horseflesh to stand shoulder to shoulder with Audra.  His oaken fist lashes out and impacts solidly with the raptor's skull.  The force of his blow knocks the creature back five feet.  His rumble of satisfaction greatly resembles a growl.

Elenka is not nearly as effective.  Her strike is wild and misses the creature entirely.

[sblock=OOC]Drev:
If Drev has to drop reins to perform any of his actions he will, but he'd prefer to keep hold so he doesn't have to chase down the mounts after the battle.
5 ft step: to F15, or Move action if horses around him count as difficult terrain.
Standard: power attack dino: 1d20+8=24, 2d6+13=23, hit AC 24 for 23 dmg.  Yay!
Push: 1d20+9=25, assuming vs. CMD 25 is a success.  I'll edit if not.

Elenka:
Standard: attack, 1d20+5=6, 1d8+1=9 even adding flanking that I forgot to add into the roll, miss.[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 29, 2012)

Maintaining his grip on the pair of reins in one hand, Drevezh'Korol steps forward and delivers a massive blow with his other.  Already reeling from another of Audra's strikes, the raptor is wholly unguarded, and the wood-being's assault levels it: it flies shortly through the air, landing in a cloud of dust and forest debris, unmoving.

Nearby, but cocooned in his own battle-wrath, Fulgrim makes a second swing at the raptor before him, this time striking home successfully: his greataxe cuts a powerful swath across the raptor's chest, causing the creature to shriek out in pain.  A few inches' difference and he would have decapitated the creature completely.  As it is, the wounded creature continues to press its attack, now motivated by survival as much as hunger.

[sblock=Mid-round Summary/OOC]Dino 2 is down for the count.  Dino 1 is moderately wounded.

Eanos to act to close out the round.

IW, I reimbursed Fulgrim 5 HP; that AC difference was enough to knock off one of the raptor blows.  Every little bit helps![/sblock][sblock=Current Status]Audra: 20/30 HP
Eanos: 25/29 HP, expended one 1st level spell, expended one use of Determination
Fulgrim: 47/62 HP

Dino 1: Moderately Wounded
Dino 2: Dead[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC - Qik]

Thanks Qik. I added the 5hp back to him.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> jk, from my reading of the Defense ability, you have to spend it without knowing whether it will negate the attack, so I'm currently considering Eanos to have spent one use of Determination.  Let me know if you disagree with me on that; this is the first I've encountered that ability, so I'm still learning.




I'm pretty new to it, as well, but yours is probably the intent, so works for me.[/sblock]

Eanos swears as he loses his spell, but has little time to dwell on the fact. As Drev and Audra make quick work of one dino, and Fulgrim's slash draws the attention of the one closest to Eanos, the archer decides to fall back to his more mundane skills. 

Stepping out of reach of the lizard, Eanos sights down his bow. "Right in the gullet, yes?" he whispers. With a wet thunk, the arrow sinks deep into the point where the raptor's neck meets its shoulder. Eanos says nothing, but there's a clear gleam of pride as he sees his handiwork.

[sblock=ooc]*Free* 5' step to J19
*Standard* Longbow attack vs. Dino 1. PBS (+1 attack/ damage) and Deadly shot (-1 attack / +2 damage).

Point Blank Deadly Aim Longbow attack; Damage (1d20+7=24, 1d8+5=13)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 32/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (1/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 30, 2012)

[sblock=Funny Content]This is how Audra (and Fulgrim for sure) will be looking at whomever serves as our healer type person. Giant In the Playground Games Tis one of my personal Faves [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 30, 2012)

The raptor cries out in pain, writhing, as Eanos' arrow buries into the base of its neck, but his shot seems to have missed the spine.  The mortally-wounded creature manages to continue pressing its attack on Fulgrim, and the grizzled dwarf takes a slash from its foreclaws and a glancing bite.

The other raptor closes in and slashes tooth and claw at Audra.  The redhead's training takes over, and her limbs are a blur of deflections and blocks; none of the strikes land, though she likely has Elenka to partially thank for that.

[sblock=Round Summary/OOC]Dino 1 is still standing, but on his last legs.

Fulgrim takes 2 hits for a total of 5 HP after DR.

Everyone up.

Artur: Hah!  Yeah, that's a good one.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]Audra: 20/30 HP
Eanos: 25/29 HP, expended one 1st level spell, expended one use of Determination
Fulgrim: 42/62 HP

Dino 1: Severely Wounded
Dino 2: Dead[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 31, 2012)

Audra's arms come up to block talon after talon swipe. She does a nifty short step to the left, floating like a fly. Now she decides to sting like a bee. Her right hand goes back and those near her might think they heard a crackle of something like lightning. With a "Haiiii-ya!" She thrusts her right hand toward the attacking dino with all her might. Her hand slams into the beast and the air fairly crackles with static. The force of her blow causes the beast to move back about a foot, causing solid impact on the side of it's neck. Normally she'd try to follow the attack up to see if she could land a second blow, but for some reason, she hops back a step and brings her hands back up in a ready position, her gaze fixed on the dino.









*OOC:*


Dino 3 needs to fail...er...roll...a DC 15 Fort against Stunning Fist or be in deep dino-doo-doo







[sblock=Action]Audra is going to try a Stunning Fist attack at a +8 (too bad we aren't flanking)[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 24* Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 19*
HP: 30 Current: 20
CMB: +4 CMD: 22 Fort: +5 Ref: +9 Will: +7

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +8
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+7/+7)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 7
Remaining: 7

* - Mage Armor in effect, cast by Elenka
[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 31, 2012)

Fulgrim pays no attention to the slash from the claw or the glancing bite save to continue his own attack in a fury against the fast moving dinosaur before him. Fulgrim's powerful axe moves a little too slowly for the raptor though as it missed by a inches.

[sblock=OOC]

Attack Dino 1.

Raging, Power Attack -- 1d20+11=13

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) *Raging AC: 16*
*HP:* 54 Current: 34  (*RAGING HP 62  Current: 42*
*CMB:* +8 CMD: 19 Fort: +8 Reflex: +3 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--

MW Greataxe +9 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sling

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 62 Current: 42
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 19 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 14/17


MW Greataxe +11 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 31, 2012)

Drevezh'korol steps up next to Audra opposite Elenka and winds back for a powerful slam of his oaken fist.  The wood of his arm creaks but lashes out with a willow's snap driving into the raptor's body with enough force to fling it backward five feet.

"Your turn," he says to the monk as a smile of amusement crosses his face.

Elenka fairly growls with frustration as she brings the heavy blade around again.  The jagged teeth scrape across the raptor's tough hide but deal it no damage.

[sblock=OOC]Drev:
5 ft step: to E16
Standard: power attack dino 3: 1d20+8=21, 2d6+13=24, hit AC 21 for 24 dmg.
Push: 1d20+9=20, assuming vs. CMD 20 is a success.  I'll edit if not.

Elenka:
Standard: attack, 1d20+5=13, 1d8+1=4, miss.[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 31, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"No worries, Elenka. Critter's mine," Eanos says, drawing his bowstring again and sinking another arrow above the first, lancing through the dinosaur's windpipe.

[sblock=ooc]*Standard* Attack Dino 1

PBS Longbow attack; damage (1d20+8=21, 1d8+3=8)

Hit for 8 damage. Hopefully that's enough to drop it.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 31/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (1/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 31, 2012)

The raptor shudders momentarily under Audra's strike, but manages to shake off its full effects quickly enough.  In the process, however, it leaves itself vulnerable, and Drevezh'Korol steps in to take full advantage.  Reins stretched tightly, one of the horses neighing in protest, Elenka's guardian delivers another powerful fist, driving the creature backward.  

Its companion dying with a muted gurgle, Eanos' arrow piercing its throat, the remaining raptor turns to its nearest target - Fulgrim - and lands a few more blows on the dwarf.  Fulgrim bleeds from numerous spots all over his grizzled body.

[sblock=Round Summary/OOC]Dino 1 is down, 3 is nearly so.

Dino 3 makes its save (sorry, Artur; rolled a 20.  ).

Fulgrim takes 2 hits for a total of 7 damage after DR.

GE - I think 10 ft of reins is fair, but that seems a reasonable maximum.  If Drev wants to stray farther from the horses, he'll either have to convince them to join him, or let go of the reins.  From what you've seen, it doesn't seem like they're panicking to the point where they'd bolt (you did pay for combat-trained horses, after all).

Everyone up.[/sblock][sblock=Current Status]Audra: 20/30 HP, expended 1 use of Stunning Fist
Eanos: 25/29 HP, expended one 1st level spell, expended one use of Determination
Fulgrim: 37/62 HP

Dino 1: Dead
Dino 2: Dead
Dino 3: Severely Wounded[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 31, 2012)

Audra gives a slight smile and a nod to Drev. As the remaining predator turns on Fulgrim, she unloads another pair of strikes into it's exposed flesh. Her thrust kick lands solid, causing a crack from a rib or two. The second, a down sweeping heel kick isn't quite as solid, a glancing blow off the same area.

[sblock=Action] 5' move to F-17. Flurry. "No Description" there is damage roll 2.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 24* Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 19*
HP: 30 Current: 20
CMB: +4 CMD: 22 Fort: +5 Ref: +9 Will: +7

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +8
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+7/+7)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 7
Remaining: 7

* - Mage Armor in effect, cast by Elenka
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 31, 2012)

Despite being off-target with her final strike, Audra manages to finish off the third predator.  [sblock=OOC]Not much time to post right now, but figured I'd at least let you know that this immediate combat was over so you could start the healing process.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2012)

Drevezh'korol scowls back at the overly calm horses.

"Wait a moment, did we hire combat-trained mounts?"

Elenka tries to suppress a giggle and ends up bursting out into loud peals of laughter.

"Last time... horses bolted..."

"Yes, yes," says Drevezh'korol less than amused.  "You fell off, knocked yourself silly and nearly sent me back to the Other World."  He turns his attention to more immediate matters and scowls at the blood in Fulgrim's beard.  "Are you okay?"

[sblock=OOC]I totally forgot we had hired combat mounts.  Oops![/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 1, 2012)

Audra stands there, watching with satisfaction as the 3rd raptor falls. She holds her pose a moment before smoothly sliding her legs back together again. She then heaves a huge sigh and winces a her side reminds it her got cut. She finally looks down and rolls her eyes.

Oh, great! Just great! I *really* need to start carrying a needle and thread with me. Either that or find clothes that don't tear.

With her own injury not looking as bad as it might have felt, she turns her attention to the others.

Everyone oh....

She gets a look at Fulgrim just as Drev speaks to him

Ow.


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]lol. I'd forgotten about the horses' training, as well.[/sblock]

"Got this one," Eanos says. Even as Audra was assessing her injury, Eanos slipped his bow back into his magical quiver and drew his wand. He whispers something under his breath and touches the wand to her wound, which settles into a much smaller scratch.

"Think you'll need a few more of these, Fulgrim, yes?" Eanos adds with gentle humor as he repeats the process three more times with Fulgrim, until the nasty-looking tears in dwarven flesh recede to something more akin to a rowdy bar fight.

The human servant of Issolatha turns his green eyes to his own wound, but slides the wand back into his belt for now. "Won't even be able to tell that's there in the morning," he asserts. He gives a flick of one of his wrists, then, and a dagger snaps into his hand with the twang of a spring firing.

"Now, anyone know if lizard meat makes for good eating?" he adds with a cockeyed grin.

[sblock=ooc]4 charges on the injured:

CLW 1x Audra, 3x Fulgrim (1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=9)

Audra's healed 5; Fulgrim's healed 20. If either of you want another hit with the wand, feel free to roll it and I'll deduct it in my next post. 

Eanos is only down 4, which is one night's natural healing, so I'm not going to worry about that for now.[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (1/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 2, 2012)

Fulgrim watches as the last of the dinosaurs falls dead, then slips out of his rage. His shaven head covered in droplets of sweat and shade of red. The head of his axe falls to the ground as he leans heavily on it, his breathing much more ragged than it was during the course of battle. Blood streams from numerous wounds on the dwarf from the raptors vicious and speedy attacks.

Fulgrim nearly seems taken aback when Drevezh'korol speaks to him. Fulgrim nods, wiping some of the blood from his beard on the back of his arm D'ose things were fast. Hard to git da meat of me axe into dem!"

Fulgrim grins sheepishly at Eanos as he comes close to use the wand of healing on the battered dwarf. Soon the wounds bind themselves together as the bleeding slows and the dwarf's energy returns. "Thank ye' Eanos. Dey was quick!"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 2, 2012)

Audra raises her arm so Eanos can have a good shot at her side. The wound heals well, though not entirely. Audra gives a nod.

I hope you don't have to use that thing too often. Thank you.

She crosses to her horse, but doesn't mount, instead rubbing it's mane as she watches Fulgrim get attended to. Audra smiles at the Dwarf comments on the speed of the now dead raptors. 

They were fast, but we were faster, perhaps not of body, but certainly of mind.

She then looks at Drev.

I have to start working out with you. I'd love to be able to knock an opponent backward like that.

The grin is fairly playful, though there is a hint of seriousness in her comment. To Elenka, she wiggles her eyebrows a couple of times.


----------



## Qik (Aug 5, 2012)

The group collects themselves, each dealing with the task of weening off adrenalin in their own way.  Once healed, they move forward, leaving the remains of the would-be predators behind them.  

The group enters the clearing up ahead.  As they move further into it, they notice a few worn trails at its edges: signs that the raptors have been hunting here for some time.

Re-entering the woods, a little further on the group arrives at a small hill which forms into an overhang on its underside.  There, amid the forest detritus, lies a veritable mound of bones: likely the remains of the raptors' prey.  Most of these seem to be forest creatures - raccoon, deer, a few nutria - but they group can make out a few humanoid forms as well.  Most of the remains are picked clean to the bone, but a few seem to be relatively fresh.  One pair in particular seem to be in relatively intact: an elderly dwarf and a younger one.  The group move in for a closer inspection...

[sblock=Fulgrim]Fulgrim recognizes the crest on the younger man's shield as belonging to the Deepvaults, a clan of prominence, if not prestige, from his home stronghold.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]All: massive apologies for the failure to post these last few days.  Like I said in the group thread, RL is just kicking my butt right now!  Should be able to keep up for the next week or so before I hit the road again, though.  

Thanks for your patience and understanding![/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 5, 2012)

Fulgrim exclaims as he recognizes the crest on the shield saying in a low voice to the others "Deepvaults. The crest on de shield dere is of de Deepvaults from ma own stronghold."

He starts to quicken his pace before his instincts stop him, pausing in his step he looks about for anything that might also be watching this mound of bones. If things look okay he will approach the pile again and examine the two fallen bodies closer, checking for any signs of life or trying to judge how long the bodies have been there.

[sblock=OOC]

Perception Check -- 1d20+8=23

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 5, 2012)

Audra's heart drops like their ship did when transporting at the sight of humanoid bones. She closes her eyes, a prayer that Alecks' bones not be within the pile quickly said. She hands the reigns of her horse to Drev with a polite request and joins Fulgrim.

Wonder if it's the raptors that got them. If so at least their spirits have been avenged.

That said, she can't help her eyes from wandering amongst the skeletal pile, looking for anything that might indicate a human in the pile.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2012)

Drevezh'korol takes the reins from Audra as she moves forward to look for evidence of Alecks.  Elenka stays seated on her horse and watches grimly as Fulgrim and Audra examine the bone pile more closely.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 5, 2012)

With the coast appearing clear, Fulgrim and Audra move in to take a closer look at the remains. 

Although clearly dead from multiple slash wounds, Fulgrim can determine little else from the conditions of the bodies.  Audra seems to think that they're a few weeks old - more mummified than rotten, kept dry underneath the overhanging hill - but she can't tell much else.  The redheaded monk begins to look for any signs of a body that could be Alecks': she doesn't see any, but she's not entirely certain of her own conclusions.

Fulgrim kneels alongside the fallen dwarves to inspect them further.  He recognizes the elder figure as the brother of the clan-leader: an arcanist, if he recalls correctly.  Hard to forget, as there were many wizards where he came from.  He finds a bag, its contents mostly unharmed, still on the old dwarf's shoulder.  The one that remained fully attached, that is.

Fulgrim doesn't recognize the other dwarf, although he clearly served as a brawny counterpart to the elder's brains.  Leaning in, Fulgrim's eyes widen as he catches sight of a metallic glint sticking out from underneath the dwarf.  Propping up the fallen youth respectfully, Fulgrim exposes a large greataxe, still strapped to his back.  Although weapon craft is not Fulgrim's expertise, the blade is clearly of impressive make: he eyes it appreciatively, respecting its lethal capabilities and musing on the fact that the youth wasn't even given enough warning to wield it in his defense.  All of the group members consider the fact that their encounter with the raptors, harrowing though it was, could have been much worse indeed.

[sblock=OOC]Overall, you find among the bodies:
- 1 unidentified Greataxe
- 3 unidentified potions
- 1 unidentified scroll
- 30 GP worth of gems.

I rolled Heal and Appraise checks for Fulgrim and Audra (heal to inspect the bodies' conditions, appraise in looking at the weapons).  Feel free to make any other applicable rolls.  [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 6, 2012)

Fulgrim relays what he knows about the bodies to the others. "I wonder what day were wanderin' out by demselves fer? Looks like dey din't even see what got 'em fer it was too late." Fulgrim adds, shaking his head.

Fulgrim studies the weapon carefully, looking for any markings of the original crafter or other hints to its origin. He hefts it in his hand a few times, admiring its perfect balance. "If'n ye don't mind I feel dis weapon is a match fer me unless we find de rightful owners, de kin of dis young dwarf."

"We should return dese dwarves back to de earth and mark 'em so their ken can find 'em." Fulgrim adds as he stands looking about the clearing for a suitable place to bury the two dwarves.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 6, 2012)

Audra nods to Fulgrim, her eyes going to this spot or that in the pile, as if afraid she would see Alecks' head sitting atop the pile, glaring back at her accusingly. She shakes herself from her waking nightmare and turns to the Dwarf as he sets about searching.

By all means, carry the axe in respect. If I can do anything to help you, just let me know.


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2012)

Eanos finds himself at a loss when he sees the pile of bodies, and spends much of the time his fellows use to search simply trying to wrap his mind around the spectacle. 

As Fulgrim and Audra return with their findings, the inquisitor is still struggling. He tries to put his skills to use in identifying some of the magical items, but can't seem to keep his mind from wandering back to the pile of bodies and bones.

[sblock=ooc]Weekends have become increasingly difficult for me on the posting front, so apologies to folks for holdups. Especially when I roll so poorly on my return.  

Perception; Spellcraft (1d20+11=13, 1d20+4=11)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (1/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2012)

Drevezh'korol keeps an eye out but with the raptors dead he doesn't really expect anything else threatening to be around.  He's been surprised before so he stands guard.

Elenka swings down off her horse and moves over to where Eanos has started looking at the items that Audra and Fulgrim have found.  When he finishes with them, if he hasn't figured out what the items are Elenka will give it a try of her own.

"I'm sorry, Fulgrim.  Were they friends of yours?

Ah, yes, this is a nice axe.  Let's see if I can understand its magics..."

[sblock=OOC]Following the list of axe, potion, potion, potion Elenka attempts Spellcraft to identify after casting detect magic & read magic to decipher the writing on the scroll:  Spellcraft: 1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=28, 1d20+9=20[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Aug 7, 2012)

Audra surprises Fulgrim with her knowledge of dwarven burial rituals.  The two bodies are moved deeper underneath the overhang, which tapers to form a natural wedge.  Fulgrim etches a crude version of their clan crest on a large topstone.  As he works, Audra backtracks and cuts two claws from the deinonychus' bodies to be buried with the dwarves, so that they can keep a close watch on their enemies even in death.  Preparations made, the group covers the bodies with a large enough mound of stones to keep any potential scavengers away.

Elenka is successful at identifying all of the found items.  Fulgrim isn't surprised to learn that the Greataxe is magically enhanced: from its artfully lethal appearance, it had seemed to be built to do its work well.

Burial taken care of, and adrenaline from their recent combat fully diffused at this point, the group continues their trek through Neddle Woods, following the ley line in a slight southwesterly direction.

[sblock=OOC]Items are:
- +1 Greataxe
- Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
- 2 Potions of Mage Armor
- Scroll of Glitterdust[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2012)

Living most of her life in the foothills of the Seithr mountains has taught Elenka a respect for dwarven ways.  She helps in whatever fashion she can with the dwarven burial.  Afterwards, she informs her companions of what she found out about the items along with the following advice:

"Fulgrim, you are the one most likely to stand between us and danger.  You should also carry the healing draught.  Audra could make best use of the potions of armor, I think, though I am more than happy to keep you in magical armor throughout the day.  Can you make use of the scroll, Eanos?"



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos, knowing little of the ways of dwarves, does his best to aid when asked, but otherwise stays out of the way, silent prayers to his Lady of Secrets his primary contribution to the proceedings. 

He looks heavenward a moment, questioning, as Elenka asks about the scroll, then shakes his head. 

"Seems that's not a secret my Lady thinks I should know," he says, though he seems unperturbed by the fact. "If you can use it, still helps the lot of us though, yes?" he adds with a small smile.

[sblock=ooc]Looks like Glitterdust isn't on the Inquisitor list, but as Eanos says, doesn't matter who blinds the baddies; it still helps all of us.  [/sblock] 
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (1/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 8, 2012)

"Dey were from de Deepvaults clan, same stronghold I was from." Fulgrim replies to Elenka.

"Thank ye Audra fer helpin' give dese a proper rest. I am sure their clan would be most appreciative of your knowledge ta put them at rest." Fulgrim continues.

Fulgrim nods at Elenka as she reveals the power of the weapon. "I thought it seemed a fine weapon. I will wield it until we find the clan it fell from. May it serve us well."

Fulgrim takes a few moments to secure his older great axe to his pack, tying several loops of strap from his backpack to secure it so as not to bounce around much during movement. He places the new great axe into the rigging he used for his former axe.

He stoops to his knee one more time near the burial ground, says some words under his breath and then stands, returning to his horse. Clambering back up onto the saddle he signals he is ready to travel on as the group departs.


----------



## Qik (Aug 9, 2012)

The rest of the travel through Neddle Wood is graciously uneventful.  Nothing but the tweeting of birds and the occasional passing of a woodland creature breaks the unusually still wood.  The group eats well: Audra catches trout in a small stream one day, and Eanos bags a small doe.  It's one of the most enjoyable legs of their journey thus far.

The passing of a few days finds the group arriving at Feywood, the city of elves, as the sun sets.  The quintet catches sight of a gleaming white tower through sporadic breaks in the tree cover during their approach.  By the time they arrive, they're weary from their travel, and everyone agrees to find some rooms at the nearest inn and resume their search for signs of Alecks in the morning.

Audra tosses and turns in her bed for some time, unable to fall asleep.  At this point, it has been many weeks on the road, with only a few first-hand accounts of Alecks.  And those had been left well behind, in Warden's Watch.  Were they on the right path?  Had they made the right decision in following the ley line?  It's hard to feel certain with so little to go on.  She would have almost preferred to find a sign of him amongst the dinosaur's victims, if only to have physical proof of his existence.

Finally, Audra slips off to sleep.  Her dreams are of the especially-vivid sort: images of her past and present journey, and some unplaceable, perhaps of journeys to come.  From the jumble of visions emerges a few prominent ones: a ramshackle cabin in the woods, a dragon, a ley line stretching across immeasurable distances, and a gleaming white tower, that of Feywood.  Audra awakes with a start, waking her roommate as well.  Both her and Elenka catch sight of a faint glow coming from her piled clothes.  The two women catch eyes: the card.

Audra hurries over and removes the gnome's card, occasionally forgotten, but always in the back of her mind.  Uncovered, its glow casts its luminescence liberally throughout the room.  As Audra and Elenka watch, the interlocked chains on the card encircle, emerge from the card's surface, and form into three-dimensional images.  These shimmer, fade, then re-convene in a wholly different form: a young man, slightly older than Audra, with the same disheveled, red hair.  Alecks.

The perspective recedes, quickly, then the image rapidly fades and the card returns to normal.  But before it does, both women catch sight of an unmistakable landmark in the background: Feywood's white tower.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2012)

Jeffery427
has no status.

Registered User

Join Date: Aug 2012
Posts: 8 

Reported as Spam.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 17, 2012)

Audra's reaction to waking up so loudly and abruptly turns the monk's face almost the color of her hair. She tries to assemble some kind of explanation to give to Elenka when the glow from her own backpack catcher her eye. Her eyebrows go up and she gives a quick glance at Elenka before getting out of her bed and moving at a quick but silent pace to the pile of clothing and gear. From it's pocket on the side of her pack, she pulls the card out, not even aware if Elenka approaches or not, as she is engrossed in the vision the card shows her. Belatedly her hand raises to reach out to where the hologram of Alecks had been on the card's surface. She sees the tower but it doesn't register in her mind for a second. When it does she speaks in almost a whisper.

"He was here. He followed the line to this point at least. That building. That looked just like the tower here."

She sits, eyes transfixed on the card, still for the moment unaware of the room around her.

"I have to see that tower, find that exact spot."

She sits here like an idiot, stark naked with the chain card in her hand, for the moment, the only thing mattering to her is that Alecks was alive and reached Feywood alive.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2012)

Elenka looks on the spectacle of the card with interest.  Once the vision has faded she looks over at Audra and can't help but notice the intensity burning in the young woman's eyes.

"Likely you won't be able to get back to sleep after that.  I'll wake the others while you get dressed."

Elenka heads out to wake the others and inform them of the card's vision.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 19, 2012)

Audra nods, still kneeling, not moving other than the nod. The sound of the door closing seems to snap her from her stupor and she sighs. She crosses to where the pitcher of water and bowl for face and hand washing sit. She pours water in and takes a double handful and, without regard for her hair or surroundings, throws it into her face. She blinks and spits a little water. She shakes her head and grabs a towel, patting her face dry. Then she sets about getting her clothing (thankfully she was able to get the rip in her shirt sewn, though the blood stain wouldn't come out) on. She mumbles beneath her breath about needing to get a vest or something. Or else to get a shirt made out of something stronger than such simple cloth. This keeps her mind busy and off the vision she just shared with Elenka, making it easy to let her muscles do as they are accustomed, getting dressed, taking a quick swipe at her hair with a brush and shrugging her pack on. She sits down to pull her boots on, groaning at the wear they show, but as they are still comfortable, she slides them on and sits and waits, considering the vision.


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos is uncharacteristically slow to wake. The usually-alert archer groans, muttering something about burning ears, then finally stirs, bleary-eyed and squinting at the door until he realizes the noise he's hearing is the knock and call from the other side. 

Stumbling out of bed, he reaches out for his shirt, nudges Fulgrim with a grunt, then struggles into his top as he opens the door to find Elenka standing there. 

"What's going on?" is all he can manage, still looking a bit confused.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (1/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2012)

Elenka smiles apologetically to the half-asleep Eanos.

"It's the card.  The magic one from that gnome?  It's shown a vision of Alecks and the white tower, Alluramith Tor, and Audra is determined to check it out.  If he isn't here then he's been here and this is our strongest proof of his presence yet."

She yawns demonstrating her own tiredness and smiles wearily.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos' bleariness evaporates at the mention of the card. Suddenly sharp and attentive, he nods and raises a finger to indicate he'll be but a moment.

"Up and at 'em, Fulgrim," the archer says, smacking the sole of the dwarf's foot to wake him as he passes by to quickly gather up his gear. "We've got intel."

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 1/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (1/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 23, 2012)

Fulgrim groans, throwing an arm over his eyes for a moment. Then the statement Eanos made sinks in and the dwarf pulls himself up and instinctively starts putting his loose items back into his backpack.

"What info we got? Fulgrim replies, his senses quickly coming about him as you can watch the sleepiness leave his appearance.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2012)

Elenka quickly explains as the two gather their gear and get travel ready.

"It's that elven tower.  There's some sort of link to Audra's brother.  Maybe he was there or is still there.  The vision from the card was clear about that:  Alecks and the tower.  There may be more..."

Elenka looks a little uncertain or guilty, perhaps, at spilling Audra's secrets.

"...Audra was writhing and muttering in her sleep.  Maybe just bad dreams, but with all this prophetic stuff floating about, well, who knows?  The tower, though; I saw that myself."

Once Eanos and Fulgrim have gathered up their gear she'll lead on, returning to Audra to see how she would like to proceed.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 24, 2012)

As the others enter the room, the find a dressed and wet haired Audra, cross legged, though fully dressed and ready to go, on her cot. Her palms are on her knees, her eyes are open, but only about halfway. It is almost a full second before her eyes open and she blinks.

"Oh, sorry. I hope you haven't been standing there long. This hasn't been exactly a restful trip so far."

She gets to her feet and eyes her companions. She catches the residual traces of something on Elenka's face. She takes a breath.

"Before we go out there, I want to let you all know that the vision Elenka and I saw from this card wasn't the first I have seen. I've seen more than a few over the last few weeks. Each of them seems to be a mish mash of things I remember, and things I don't. Some of me and some of Alecks. But so for each of them has shown him to be alive. I wish I had any kind of certainty of what it all means. It seems that Sapo is being less than forthcoming in any help. So, this will have to be done the hard way."

She turns her eyes to the fire haired Elenka.

"Since you saw the vision too, this time, I don't know what to say, if it means we are nearer to where he is and it is making the visions stronger or what. I am going to have a look at that tower, all the way around it until I find that exact angle where he was standing. I hope you remember it as well, Elenka."

She pauses, takes a deep breath and throws her hands up and shrugs.

"That's all I got."


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos shakes his head and raises a hand to stave off all the apologizing.

"Talking to a man who worships a lady of mysteries and secrets," he reminds them with a wry smile. "Sort of expect information to be cryptic and hard to come by with my life.

"So, let's all of us take a look at this tower and see what's there to see, yes?"

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Fulgrim nods. "Me axe and I are ready."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2012)

Elenka nods her acceptance of the plan, such as it is.

"Then that's what we'll do, Audra.  With the favor of the gods hopefully we'll find some evidence of your brother."

As Eanos and Fulgrim give their support Elenka reaches into a pouch on her belt and pulls out an acorn.  By this time Eanos, Fulgrim and Audra have seen it enough to know that she plans on summoning Drevezh'korol.

"A moment and Drev will join us in the search..."



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 27, 2012)

Audra gives a tired smile as everyone affirms their ready to go. She turns a tired smile to Elenka.

"Wouldn't want to start this without him."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 29, 2012)

It isn't more than a minute later that Drevezh'korol, in a shower of bark, leaves, and twigs, shakes himself free of the tree Elenka conjured.  The oak-man stretches with a wooden creaking and looks around.

"It's late.  No."  He peers a moment longer at the early morning sky.  "Early.  I presume something has happened since the last night?  It _has_ been only one night?"  He scowls down at Elenka.

Elenka nod and plucks a twig from her hair.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 29, 2012)

Audra steps back, shielding herself as a passel of leaves attempt to inundate her. When the momentary poof finishes she looks around and, annoyed, brushes a leaf off that had decided to plaster itself to her chest. She looks on as Drev speaks. She answers...

"Afraid you have me to thank for the early wake up call. Or rather, the card that I carry. It gave another vision last night, this time Elenka saw it as well. A vision of my brother, alive, and standing near the tower out there."

She motions toward the window with her head.

"We're going to go check around the tower. I want to find the angle that was in the vision, if I can."


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos dodges out of the way of the spray of wood and leaves, then nods when Audra finishes catching the wooden man up to their current status.

"Everyone set, then?" he asks. "Longer we wait, colder the trail gets, yes?"

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2012)

"We're ready.  Lead on, Audra."

Drevezh'korol takes up a position next to Elenka where he can protect her more easily.  Elenka relaxes a bit at the comforting presence of the oak-man; she isn't expecting any trouble but she is always a bit more secure when Drevezh'korol is around.

"Yes.  Let us see what can be found of Alecks Frost."



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 4, 2012)

The city of Feywood is eerily still in the predawn light.  The five make their way through the windy, wooded streets unnoticed, as the rest of the city seems to have better sense than to be up at this hour.  Each muses unpleasantly to his- or herself about the weary demands of the journey, save perhaps Drevezh'Korol, whose steadfast devotion to Elenka precludes such complaints in earnest.  Being of another plane may help, too.  It's hard to say.

Finding the tower is not difficult, given its prominence above both city and forest alike.  As the group approaches, they note a garrison of elven guards, attired in formal armor and armed with spears.  Their presence seems more ceremonial than functional, although there's no doubt that these guards could defend their charge with vigor if needed.  Off to one side, looking distinctly out of place, a dwarf hovers around a small shrine, too preoccupied to notice the approaching quintet.

[sblock=OOC]All!  

Thanks for waiting patiently while I was away, and double thanks for keeping the game going in my absence.  It was very invigorating to return to such a fleshed-out scene.  It's an incredibly-appreciated demonstration of what a great group you all are, which, as a GM, I find hugely encouraging.  So thanks!

I'm still working my way back into real life's routine, but posting should resume at a normal-ish rate from here on out.  It's good to be back![/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 4, 2012)

It is a little odd for her, but under the circumstances certainly understandable, that Audra does as Elenka entreats, leading the group through the unfamiliar streets. The Monk's instincts still prove to be pretty sharp, as she only takes one wrong turn, easily corrected. Her pace is of a steady, determined variety until getting into range of the base of the mighty tower, and the array of protection surrounding said building. She stops short and looks up at the height of the tower, at least as high as she can see into the twilight sky. She takes a deep breath and speaks.

"Well, I guess it is a bit hard to miss, isn't it."

She lowers her gaze and takes in the area, her eyes lighting on the dwarf at the small shrine. Despite her sleep deprived mental state, she automatically looks the shrine over, looking for anything on it or the dwarf attending it that might give her a clue as to who it stands for.


----------



## Qik (Sep 4, 2012)

Audra recognizes the shrine's purpose at once: it is intended to make tribute to and entreat the inhabitants of the Other World, the realm of the fey which Alluramith Tor straddles alongside the Material Plane.  While the Other World's inhabitants are not worshiped per se, their ability to easily navigate obstacles and obscurities which impede those on the Material Plane is respected by Feywood's citizens.  As such, requests for help are often made in times of need.  Audra is not aware of many substantiated success stories from these efforts; they often smack of desperation.  

As she draws nearer to the dwarf, Audra finds herself both surprised and tickled, despite her fatigue, at the dwarf's appearance: he bears an uncanny resemblance to Ferick Stonehelm, the proprietor of The Anvil in Warden's Watch.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Welcome back, Qik!  Hope the thesis work is going well.  Take your time here, we're in no rush...







Though leading to a different place than Drevezh'korol's home in the snowy forests ruled by the wild god Lesovik, Drev feels a resonance with this place and stands back drinking in the sight of the tower with his eyes while the others move off towards the small shrine and the dwarf.  Elenka pauses and looks back at the oak-man but Drevezh'korol shoos her forward.

"Give me a moment, Elenka.  I've never seen the like on this Path.  Go on, I'll follow."

A few steps behind the others Elenka grins (belatedly) when she realizes who the dwarf must be related to.  She nudges Audra.

"Is that a Stonehelm, do you think?"



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 5, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos raises and eyebrow as the otherworldly tree man seems to find something which is unreal even to his planestouched eyes. Not wanting to let the others get too far away, though, he leaves Drev to his musings and follows his female companions. His keen ears pick up on Elenka's suggestion, and he smiles.

"You know, I'm going to stop believing all dwarves don't look alike if this keeps up," he says with a playful wink to Fulgrim.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 5, 2012)

Audra looks at the Dwarf, her mind trying to figure out how he managed to get here before them. Her brain is in the middle of conjuring a fantastic scene or another when Elenka's nudge draws her back to the here and now. She blinks and eyes the summoner for a moment before the smile on the woman's face makes one spread across her own.

"I'd be willing to bet the shirt off my back on it. Not that this thing is worth much right now. I think we can find out. We will just have to be respectful. This shrine is not something to trifle with."

She looks to her two male companions for their thought, then looks around before spotting Drev standing a few steps behind them. She questions Elenka.

"You know it's something when it can make him just stand there and take in the scene before him."

The smile returns, along with a small bit of the playful light in her eyes that has been absent lately. She turns and approaches the shrine carefully and respectfully, unsure about interrupting the Dwarf before her curiosity finally gets the better of her. She speaks to him in a low, steady and respectful voice.

"Please forgive the interruption, but would you by chance be related to the Stonehelms?"


----------



## Qik (Sep 6, 2012)

If the inwardly-preoccupied dwarf is surprised to find that he is not alone in visiting Alluramith Tor this early morning, he is absolutely thrown by Audra's leading question, despite the gentleness of her delivery.  "Uh, excuse me, miss?" he stammers, trying to bring his mind fully back to the external world.  "Why, 'um, yes, in fact, I'm a Stonehelm meself."  You get the sense that normally this fact would be stated with a certain amount of pride, but the dwarf's distraction seems to have kept him from giving it its full due.  Wiping his brow with folded cloth he held in-hand, he says, "How'd yer ever know that?"

Waiting for a response, he nods a greeting of mutual dwarfdom to Fulgrim as he draws closer.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 7, 2012)

Audra chides herself internally for interrupting the dwarf. Hind sight is usually blessed with great clarity. Committed, she continues in her previous respectful tone.

"My friends and I have had the pleasure of meeting Fenrick Stonehelm and I saw in you a family resemblance. I apologize for interrupting. But I wonder if we might have just a moment of your time. We are looking for someone who we believe to have passed through here. He's my brother and has been missing. The last reliable information I have is that he came here and was seen near the tower."

If the Dwarf is willing to oblige, she will share a description of Alecks, including anything she might have noted had changed as of the vision from how she remembers him.


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Not wanting to overwhelm the already-flummoxed dwarf, Eanos stays back, letting Audra handle the interaction with the dwarf for now.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 7, 2012)

Fulgrim offers a friendly nod to the dwarf as he lets Audra continue the talking.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 7, 2012)

Drevezh'korol sighs deeply and shakes himself from the brief trance that seemed to take him.  He looks around for the others and sees they have moved on approaching the dwarf and engaging him in conversation.

Elenka stands at the midway point between the rest of the group where they speak with the dwarf and Drevezh'korol.  She looks back at the oak-man with a questioning look on her face.  She doesn't want to interrupt the conversation but she is clearly interested in knowing why Drevezh'korol was so fascinated with the tower.

When Drevezh'korol joins her the two step forward to join the others.  They listen as Audra talks to the dwarf.  Elenka elbow Drevezh'korol in the ribs and mutters, "Ha!  Told you he was a Stonehelm."



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 11, 2012)

The dwarf chuckles in spite of himself, and his preoccupied demeanor is momentarily broken with a smile.  "Fenrick, eh?  Well I 'ope ye won't hold it against me," he rejoins.  "Galin Stonehelm, pleased ter meet ya."  He shakes each of the party members' hands in greeting, although he seems to regard Drev a bit tentatively.  Galin then listens as Audra explains the group's search and describes Alecks to him.

When she finishes, Galin responds carefully.  "Hmm.  I'm sorry ter say that I 'aven't seen a fellow who matches your description, missy.  I run an inn in town, one of the few around here, and I'da likely seen 'im if he passed through here.  You sure ye got your information correct?" he asks with raised eyebrows.

Audra feels her pulse quicken at the idea of being off-track after so much travel.

[sblock=Elenka]Elenka gets the strong sense that Galin is lying about having never seen anyone matching Alecks' description.  She senses that his deception is born primarily from a suspicion of the group's motives.[/sblock][sblock=Eanos]Whether through the silent whispering of his Lady, his years of well-honed suspicion, or the two acting in concert, Eanos is certain both that the dwarf is lying about having never seen Alecks, and that his lies are well-intentioned, born more of a suspicion of the group than anything else.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2012)

Elenka glances over at Eanos to see if he noticed the same thing in the dwarf's countenance that she did.  She tries to smile and reassure the dwarf and shoos Drevezh'korol back a bit.

"Galin Stonehelm, it is a pleasure meeting you.  And fortuitous as well, I suspect.  I am Elenka Danyllova, most recently from Venza, but before that raised in the foothills of the Seithr Mountains.  Audra and I have traveled across the Landadel Baronies and back and we have become good friends.  The disappearance of her brother..."  She shakes her head as if incapable of explaining the emotional effect of such an event.  "If you have even the _slightest_ bit of knowledge about her brother, insignificant as that knowledge might be to you, it would mean much to Audra and it would put us one step closer to reuniting a family."  She hesitates to see if her words have any effect on the dwarf.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 12, 2012)

Fulgrim senses that Elenka is trying to gain more information from the dwarf, perhaps suspecting the dwarf is holding back some information. "Aye good dwarf, I assure you we mean Aleck's no harm, simply 'is safe return. Dese are good folk or I wouldn't be travelin' wit dem."


----------



## Qik (Sep 12, 2012)

Galin shifts, clearly uncomfortable, at Elenka's words.  He spends a long moment considering them, and then looks the group over before speaking.

"Listen, you all seem like nice folks.  It's just..." The dwarf stammers, looking for the right words.  "I just ain't the type to go yammerin' off my mouth to people I just met, ya see?  Ya never know who ye can be talkin' to..." Galin trails off, clearly trying not to say too much.

[sblock=Drev]Drev can tell that Galin is telling the truth: his concern is giving information to people he doesn't know very well.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Elenka's Diplomacy roll shifted Galin to Indifferent.  Another successful roll will enable you to obtain some more information.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos nods slightly to Elenka's glance, his own raised eyebrow telling her he, too, senses both the withholding and the motivation behind it.  He mutters under his breath, his hand drifting to the silver key on his neck. As he watches the dwarf's bearing shift slightly, the servant of secrets finally joins the discussion.

"Trust me, Stonehelm, I'm the last person going to say caution with your secrets is a bad thing," Eanos offers, putting a companionable hand on the dwarf's shoulder. "Loose lips  and all that, yes? But in this case, _holding back_ is what might do the most harm. L'il one's been looking for her kin most of her life. I gotta figure someone from a clan's large and connected as yours understands how important family is, even if you razz each other now and again."

[sblock=ooc]I assumed it didn't hurt anything to take 10 on the Bluff (Secret Message) roll for Eanos (21) to give Elenka his 'telling glance,' since it was largely fluff, anyway, and neither of their actions were really influenced by what they other knows.

Casting Guidance and using up a Silver-Tongued Haggler: 

Guidance Silver-Tongued Diplomacy. (1d20+11=23)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 12, 2012)

Audra's heart skips a beat and panic tries to boil up within her. To have come so close, so far and to have lost...she considers the card in her pack, but thankfully her train of thought is de-railed by the careful and diplomatic approach of the others. Thankful for this little distraction she takes a deep breath, which doesn't prevent her eyes from flicking, for a moment, to Eanos when he refers to her as "L'il One". This little tidbit of a comment helps her refocus herself to the task at hand. That and the efforts her comrades are putting forth in her support. She waits to see if the Dwarf continues to give signs that he might not be telling the entire truth. 

"Master Stonehelm. I am indeed sure of my information. My companions and I are looking for him, but we are not the only ones who are concerned about him. There is a certain person to whom my brother is under obligation back in Venza who also is concerned about his well being. Please, if there is anything that you can share that would help. Anything that can even keep hope alive that Alecks is still..."

She pauses, though it is quick, to force out the phrase.

"Still alive. My name is Audra Frost, his sister. My companions, Elenka, Fulgrim, Eanos and Drevezh'Korol."

She looks to each in turn.

[sblock=ooc]Doing both a perception and Diplomacy check in support of Elenka, Eanos and Fulgrim. Popping a Ki Point for her to assist in the Diplomacy check. Oh, bleah on the Dip check. Hope it works.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 13, 2012)

Galin looks from Audra to Eanos and back again, lips pursed.  After studying Audra for a long moment, he says, "Well, if you _are_ deceiving me, ye've done yer homework, I'll give ya that: this one is as spitting an image of Alecks as yer likely to see," he says, nodding Audra's way.  The dwarf sighs.  "Come on.  I'm heading back to the inn; we can walk and talk at the same time."  Galin gives the small shrine one last, long look before turning away and taking the lead.  The group follows him through the still largely-quiet streets of Feywood, although the city begins to show signs of stirring as they walk on.

"Yes, I know Alecks - he passes through the Feywood on his expeditions into the Seithr."  He pauses for a moment, wondering where to go from here, then shoots Audra another look.  "I 'ave tah say, missy, 'e's never mentioned you.  Which is why I was so suspicious when ye said ye's his sister.  But like I said, the resemblance is uncanny..."  He shakes his head.  "So anyways, I know 'im, and as far's I know, 'e's alive as can be."  He pauses for a moment longer, as if dwelling on this thought, before looking to the group.  "What else ye want tah know?  And 'ows come ye're searchin' for 'im in the first place?  Never considered Alecks the easily-gettin'-lost type."  He chuckles at this.

[sblock=Eanos & Elenka]You can tell that while Galin feels more comfortable with the group, he's still trying to feel them out and see if he can totally trust them.  It's not that he'll necessarily withhold information, only that he's still being cautious, to the point where it may impact how he answers certain questions.  [sblock=Eanos]Addtionally, Eanos gets the sense that Galin is trying to downplay how well he knows Alecks.  As he talks, the inquisitor gets the sense that he knows Alecks *quite* well.









*OOC:*


Sense Motive roll came out a 33, so I felt that deserved a little extra.  





[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 13, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos' eyebrow raises imperceptibly as he assesses the dwarf, though what that might mean this time is fairly inscrutable. 

"Probably thought what Audra thought 'til recent: that his whole family'd moved onto the other side," Eanos offers by way of explanation for Alecks' omissions. "As to why we're looking for him. Well, beyond the family tie, the other Frost hired himself on with a researcher. Turns out the thing he's hunting for him might have ... rougher folk after it, as well. We're the backup."

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2012)

Drevezh'korol is still thinking about the tower and by the shrine and has increasingly focused on the shrine after he saw the dwarf's reluctant glance back towards it as they were leaving.

"I'm sorry, Audra, but I have to ask.  I have never seen the likes of that shrine, Master Stonehelm.  What is it's significance?"



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 14, 2012)

Audra finds herself provide at least part of the answer, maybe in fact that her name was mentioned? Maybe because she is distracted enough to not have picked up the question was directed to the Dwarf who had been at the shrine? 

"It's a shrine for offerings for the Other World, the world of the Fey. Or so I have heard tell. To give tribute to or to ask for help in some form from that other side. I, myself, have never actually seen one until now, but the descriptions of them in the scrolls in the Diamond Heart library would appear to be almost to the minute detail correct."

It is then, belatedly that it sinks in that she has been rude.

"My apologies, Master Stonehelm. I'm afraid the thought of finding my brother, alive, after all this time has me somewhat muddled. Once we get to the Inn, I will share with you how Alecks and I became separated, if you like."

She turns an apologetic look to the Oaken one, blushing red at her faux pax.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

As Audra takes over for a moment, Eanos falls back a few steps, holding his expression impassive as something that's been niggling at the back of his mind comes forward. He was probably just being suspicious. But then, when you worshiped the Lady of Secrets, it was almost rude not to be. 

"Lady, show me the secrets the mundane never know," he whispers, rubbing his thumbs surreptitiously over his eyes. Noting the faint glow his bow now seems to give off, the inquisitor turns his gaze to the dwarf, though he realizes he may need Elenka's help if he's correct.

[sblock=ooc]I'm having secondary re-interpretations on the import of Eanos' little extra insight from before, so he's casting Detect Magic and looking for auras on the dwarf. Since he's not yet taken ranks in Know: Arcana, mind you, if he finds any he'll need to get Elenka to take a look, too. Guess I know where at least one point goes next level, lol. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 5/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Hey folks.  I'm sorry to say that I've had some bad news come up on my front, and that the next week or few are going to be very busy for me.  My apologies to have to slow the game down once again - this was totally unanticipated, but unfortunately, cannot be helped.  I'll do my best to get back on track ASAP, but in the meantime, please bear with me.

Again, my apologies!  I hate to keep hitting the brakes on such a good group and such an enjoyable story.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2012)

[sblock=Qik]Sorry to hear that you've had bad news!  Hope you are able to get things taken care of to your satisfaction.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry to hear about the trouble, Qik, but take your time and get RL sorted as needs be. We'll be here when ya get back.  [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 17, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, what he said. Gives me time to worry about moving to the new digs and getting over my nerves for the new job.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

No worries. Hope things turn around for you. We will be here when you get back to having time.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 22, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I appreciate it, folks.  Really looking forward to getting back in the saddle.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Sep 26, 2012)

Galin nods at Eanos' explanation.  "Aye, I hear ya.  Alecks does a lot of freelance work in the area, guidin' people through and such.  If it helps, the boy knows how to take care of 'imself.  Or, at least, 'e always struck me as that type.  He'll keep his head down if'n 'e needs to."

[sblock=Eanos]Once again, Eanos is able to glean more from the dwarf's expressions and mannerisms than his words alone share.  When Eanos mentioned the prospect of danger, Galin stiffened momentarily: the inquisitor feels confident that this reaction indicates that Galin was already aware of the potential threat to Alecks, and that he's concerned about this threat.

Also, Eanos' magical sight turns up nothing suspicious on Galin.[/sblock]
Galin sighs slightly forelornly at the mention of the shrine.  "The gal's got the gist of it, Sir Woodbeing.  That there's tah put one in contact with the inhabitants of tha Other World, the kin who live on tha other side of Alluramith Tor, mostly in times of need.  Have tah say that I've never spent much time at tha shrine before, but..."  The dwarf pauses, momentarily overwhelmed by his thoughts.  When he continues, his words come difficultly.  "Well, let's just say I be needin' all the help and all the eyes I get these days.  Me son's gone missin'...."  The dwarf trails off, almost embarrassed by his revealing of this personal crisis.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2012)

Drevezh'korol continues along with the others quietly thinking about the revelation that Master Stonehelm shared.  For a dwarf to share his pain with non-dwarves...

"We are... acquainted with loss.  If there is anything that we can do to help find your son, well, I cannot speak for the rest of my companions but I will do what I am able to help find him."

"Yes," interjects Elenka quickly.  "And, perhaps, in the finding of your son it will help lead us to Audra's brother.  You seem well acquainted with Alecks; I presume your family is, also.  Is it possible that your son set off after Alecks on his last foray?"



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 27, 2012)

Audra nods to Elenka and Drev, and looks to the others as she tries to shake her blushing.

"From what you have said, Alecks must consider you a friend. And any friend of one member of our family is a friend to all. You have given me some hope and insight. The least I can do is offer my aid. The Diamond Heart always is willing to help."

As she speaks, her hand moves up and brushes the simple silver chain that hangs from her neck.


----------



## Qik (Sep 28, 2012)

Galin nods his thanks at the kind words, but it's clear now that the subject of his son's disappearance has distracted him.  After walking on in silence for a bit, he responds.  "I appreciate yer kindness, folks."

"Domoh likes tah spend himself some time alone in tha woods."  Galin chuckles.  "Not very dwarf like, but I 'spose that's what I get fer raisin' me son amongst the trees."  The dwarf gestures one hand absentedly at the surrounding foliage.  " 'e been askin' us tah let him go off on his own more and more, and we be obligin' - kid's got a good 'ead on his shoulders, 'e does.  Anyway, 'e disappeared a few nights ago.  We been all over 'e woods, but the Wild Wood ain't exactly easy to search..."  The dwarf trails off.  "Not much we can do now but 'ope."

Almost immediately as he finishes speaking, Galin starts and stares at the sight of a gnome rushing up to him.  "Galin!  Come quick!  We've found Domoh!"

*  *  *

The group finds themselves in a room on the second floor of Galin's inn, huddled around the unconscious form of Domoh with Galin, his family, and a few others.  Someone has sent for the local healer, but it's uncertain when they'll arrive.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2012)

"Move back," says Drevezh'korol in an authoritative voice.  "I have some skill in healing; let me see if I can discover what ails him."

Drevezh'korol moves forward and kneels by the young dwarf and checks him for injuries or any other indication of a cause of his unconsciousness.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 1, 2012)

Audra eyes the dwarf. She looks up as Drev moves forward to asses the situation. 

"I'm trained for emergency medicine as well. If you'd like me to give you a hand looking him over.

She makes the offer even as her eyes, from a couple of steps behind the wood being and off to his side, scan the dwarf.


----------



## Qik (Oct 2, 2012)

A heavy silence falls over those gathered around the uncouscious Domoh as Drev inspects the young dwarf.  He finds Domoh's breathing shallow but present, a fever raging, and yellow circles under his eyes.  The wood spirit confers with Audra, and the two decide that Domoh has ingested something poisonous - likely some sort of plant or mushroom.  Further inspection will help reveal the specific source of the malady and it's appropriate treatment.

[sblock=OOC]Healing skill challenge (linked to the still-ongoing-but-nearly-complete "find Alecks' trail" skill challenge).  Your first go was a success.  You can use other skills to obtain bonuses to your Heal checks.  Keep em coming.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 2, 2012)

Fulgrim rummages in his pack and pulls forth a small vial, showing it to the others. "I 'ave dis anti-toxin dat might help."

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim has a vial of anti-toxin he can give to the cause.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]I was anticipating having one more healing roll to identify the specific nature of the illness, then two to deal with that illness.  At least, that was the framework I'd set up within the skill challenge.

My initial thought would be that if Domoh is administered the antitoxin, it would add a +2 bonus on your two heal checks to clear up the issue.  How does that sound?  This is open to negotiation; that's just my mildly off-the-cuff thought.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 2, 2012)

Drevezh'korol frowns as he continues to examine Domoh.  The wood man checks the young dwarf's teeth and tongue, feels the beat of Domoh's heart in his wrist, and examines his eyes.  Humming thoughtfully, Drevezh'korol turns to the others specifically but announces to everyone present.

"He appears to have ingested some sort of plant or mushroom.  Perhaps if we knew what it was we could treat it easier."  He nods to Fulgrim.  "Ah, yes.  A general anti-toxin would help..."

Elenka squeezes through to approach the unconscious dwarf.  "I have some small knowledge of plants.  Perhaps if he ate something that resembled another plant...  I may be able to recognize the poisoning by the symptoms."  Mumbling a quick prayer the summoner calls on Erwahai's guidance.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]multiple apologies for falling offline, guys. Real life, work craziness, blah, blah, blah, no one needs to hear the list. I think I have things back under control enough to fit in posting again, though.[/sblock]

Realizing herb lore isn't in his current skill set, Eanos turns to the strangers in the room.

"Who found the boy?" he asks softly. "What were his surroundings like? Details matter. Little things poison; little things help," he says, turning his skills in gleaning information to the task at hand.

[sblock=ooc]I rolled two separate skills, since I wasn't sure how you'd interpret my theory on the first. Basically, I figure everyone in the room wants to help the kid, so no one needs to be coaxed (Diplomacy) into sharing what they might remember about the area where he was found. 

HOWEVER, Eanos has the ability to interpret more out of what people say than their words would originally convey (Sense Motive). My thought is that part of his training in that is to pay attention to the specifics of language and notice what's not being specified. Which would mean he'd be able to point up vaguaries in other people's descriptions, helping them focus in on as much detail as they could. So, for example, if someone said "there were a couple of cows," or "there was a blue flower," Eanos could zero in on 'couple' and 'blue' to get a specific number or a better description of the hue, possibly helping point the healers in the direction of a culprit.

Like I said, whether you rule that's Diplomacy (Gather info) or Sense Motive is up to you. Eanos will apply a Silver Tongued use to whichever skill he's actually using:

Sense Motive; Diplomacy (add +2 to relevant roll) (1d20+14=31, 1d20+8=23)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 2, 2012)

"I found him," says a grizzled gnome, old even by the standards of his relatively long-lived race.  "He was tucked in a copse of trees next to a hill south of the city; looked as though he'd holed up there for shelter."

Elenka, Drevez'Korol, and Eanos continue to speak with the old gnome for a few minutes further in hushed, urgent tones.  At the inquisitor's prompting, the gnome is able to recall enough details to allow Elenka to make an informed guess as to the culprit.  "Sour root," she says, the frown on her face deepening.  "Resembles some edible plants in the area; very hard to differentiate the two."

"Aye, if m'boy 'ad gotten lost out there, 'e'd be tryin' tah feed himself off tha land.  'e knows a fair bit about edible plants, 'e does," says Galin.  Looking sadly at Domoh's unconscous form, he adds, "Not enough, though, 'pparently."

Elenka places a reassuring hand on the dwarf's shoulder as Drev moves in to administer the antitoxin to Domoh.  As the others gather around, Elenka whispers so that only the group can hear them.  "We have to act fast.  It's hard to tell how long it's been since he ate the sour root, but its poison works quickly, and we know that he's been lost for days now: if the sour root has been in his system for more than 48 hours, it could already be too late."

[sblock=OOC]That's two successful heal checks.  Bonuses from Eanos's sense motive and Elenka's know (nature) were factored in.  Two more heal checks to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 3, 2012)

Audra listens to the conversation about the root. She considers that, thinking on stories she's heard from other monks and others who have traveled the hard wilds. She remembers an herbalist who had entertained her and three others for hours with stories about strange and peculiar roots. She considers that while she helps Drev in whatever way she is able. 

[sblock=ooc]No knowledge check, but will try a survival check, popping a ki point here for her to add a +4 to the survival check[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

Drevezh'korol bends back to his task of tending Domoh but speaks to those present in the room as he works.

"The anti-toxin will help but sour root is dangerous and it will take more than that to restore vigor to the youth.  If your town holds a priest with access to the fourth valence of healing it would be wise to summon him.  But we will do what we can.  Yes?"

The wood man locks eyes with Audra and nods in recognition of her work for the dwarf.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2012)

"Where are your kitchens?" Eanos says suddenly, turning his attention the the dwarven innkeeper. While he waits for an answer, he adds to Audra and Drev, "Imagine there's gotta be herbs there might be useful? Tell me what to look for."

Once he has both pieces of information, Eanos darts off with a prayer to Issolatha under his breath, rifling through the pantry as soon as he gets downstairs.

[sblock=ooc]Let's try this one: using Perception to search for ingredients in the inn's kitchens that can be put to use in staving off the poison (thus saving the healers some time to confer). It's Medieval MacGuyver. what's the renaissance version of a stick of gum? 

Perception + Guidance (find ingredients) (1d10+12=18)[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 4, 2012)

The next few hours are tense.  The group works to do all they can for Domoh, scraping together improvised antitoxins to go along with the general one Fulgrim had provided.  Word comes that the healer will be delayed, increasing the importance of the group's ministrations.  Finally, the healer arrives, a characteristically-lithe elf, all business, and the group gratefully passes on Domoh's care.  

Everyone but Domoh's immediate family is ushered out of Domoh's room, and the five wait in the inn's tavern.  The mood is solemn, and conversation is minimal.  Finally, the healer is seen leaving, and Galin approaches the group, his weary grin already delivering the prognosis.  "Healer says Domoh'll be alright, asides the talking to she'll return to give 'em about being certain about what you're eating when in the wild."  Galin grows serious.  "I can't thank ye all enough fer ye help.  Healer seemed to think Domoh only made it as long as 'e did because a you lot.  So, thank 'ee."

Galin turns his gaze specifically on Audra.  "Missee, I need tah come clean: I know more about yer brother's whereabouts than I've let on.  'E's been hidin' out at me cabin in the woods.  I don't know much 'bout the specifics, but I imagine 'e's 'idin' from the people yer friend mentioned earlier," he says, nodding at Eanos.  "I knew 'e was in trouble, which is why I was so cautious with ye."  Slightly bashfully, he adds, "I 'ope ye can fergive me for that."

"It's quite a trek out to the cabin, and the Wild Wood ain't the kind a place ye want tah traipse around in the dark.  So I know yer eager to see your blood, m'gal, but I's suggest ye stay the evening here and we leave at first light.  Deal?"

[sblock=OOC]You all had amassed such a wealth of bonuses that it was pretty much impossible to fail at that point, so I fast-tracked you through there.  Skill challenge is complete now; I'd combined the healing challenge with the search one, and they both totalled out to a CR4 (1200 XP).  Seems kind of small given the duration of our challenge, so I hope you don't feel short-changed.  

We'll wind down this scene, you can let me know about any preparations you want to make, and we'll make our way out to the cabin.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 4, 2012)

There is only one thing keeping Audra from being face flat on the table. That's the plate with two sandwiches before her and her who knows how many-eth ale sitting nearby. Her look from the early morning wake up from her dream seemingly worsened by blood shot eyes and a look of simply having pushed herself to the edge of her limits under the circumstances. She eyes the Dwarf when he comes clean. Composing herself, she takes a swallow of ale to wash down anything unpleasant that might have slipped past what was left of her mental guard. 

"Our wooden friend is quite the physician. Though I doubt without our team work and that antitoxin that we'd have been as lucky. I understand about trust. This trip has taught me to trust all of this lot. Even those I hadn't met until this whole thing started. That stupid Gnome..."

She catches herself. Another small swallow of ale.

"It is nice to know that he has good friends who care about him and will help him. I'd like to rush out to him, now, but if he is safe there, I will trust your word to wait the night. Besides, in all honesty, I am surprised I haven't gone face down into this plate. Perhaps tonight, now that I know he is safe, I can sleep. But, before I forget my manners, please let me thank you now, for watching out for Alecks. I doubt he'll remember shucking oysters together in Venza, but we'll just see. As for staying here, I don't think I really have much choice. Unless someone wanted to carry me."

A wry smile breaks into a nice, hard laugh. Obviously she is laughing way to hard for as minor a joke, if you want to call it that, she said. She pauses to wipe her eyes, the wristband of the Planks becoming visible for a moment before she leans back and simply sighs.


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos relaxes and smiles as their dwarven acquaintance finally comes clean. 

"Glad your kin is out of the woods--" is that a twinkle of amusement in his eye at the phrasing? It's gone before anyone can tell-- "and that you came 'round," he says with a smile. As he notes Audra's punch-drunk state, he nods his own agreement to the plan.

"Been a long night. Reunions can be tiring, too, so best to be fresh for it."

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 4/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2012)

Elenka chuckles at Eanos' word play and grins over at the man.

Despite the wood-man's unflagging endurance Elenka releases Drevezh'korol to the Otherworld to rest before she summons him on the morrow for their trek through the woods to Alecks' hiding place.  She sighs in relief at the news about Domoh's recovery and the news that Galin knows where Alecks has holed up and is willing to see that they find him.

"I'm glad that you have a safe place for him.  And especially for you, Audra."  She gives the monk a reassuring, heartfelt hug.  "And since we have been traveling for some time and with one long-standing mystery near resolution, I think I am going to relax for the rest of the afternoon and evening.  With a glass of wine."  She smiles tiredly; the emotional tumult has proven to be nearly as tiring as a day of travel.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 9, 2012)

Well fed and well drunk at Galin's compliment, the group heads off to bed in anticipation of finally meeting the subject of their search in person.  Their sleep is as good as it's been since they set out.  Audra's rest is particularly sound: an agitation that had been wound around her heart for years seems to have suddenly loosened its grip.  No dramatic dreams, no tossing and turning, no interventions from the gnome's mysterious card, only the blissful absence that accompanies the best of sleep.

*  *  *

Everyone awakes at the predawn glow sifting in through the trees.  All share an eagerness to complete their journey.  Galin is found waiting in the inn's tavern with a grin.  "'aven't slept that well in days," he explains.

The journey to the cabin is uneventful.  Galin's presence becomes increasingly appreciated as the forest thickens: he guides the procession around seemingly impassible thickets, always with a grin that seems to come easily now that his mind is at ease.  "I chose the cabin's spot fer its priv'cy."

Finally, after four or so hours, Galin nods up ahead.  "Cabin's right up there."  Audra feels her pulse quicken.  The approach has no suggestion of any clearing, until the last moment, when the thick forest abruptly gives way.  The group spills out into a small clearing, with a modest shack at the center.  "Ain't much tah look at, but she offers a nice retreat from tha city."

[sblock=Audra and Elenka]While nothing seems especially amiss, both ladies notice small things that seem to suggest something is out of the ordinary: for example, the door is slightly ajar, and there seem to be an unusual number of fresh tracks leading to the cabin, suggestive of a larger number of traffic than one would assume.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 10, 2012)

Audra stops just inside the clearing. A spot between the clearing and the door draws the young Monk's attention. She kneels down and eyes the spot. She picks a blade of grass from the ground and eyes it a moment before carefully setting it aside.

"Looks to me like it might be a bit more popular spot than you think. Lots of tracks here. I'm no tracker, but I'd think they're fairly fresh and in good number just from the look of it."

Her eyes come up and she looks at the cabin.

"I have a bad feeling about this."

She gets to her feet and moves quietly up to the door. She turns a worried look back to the group and opens the door. This close to achieving her life's dream, she's not turning back now.


----------



## Qik (Oct 10, 2012)

Audra's imprudence is, thankfully for her, not immediately punished: she opens the door onto an apparently-empty single room cabin.  Signs of struggle abound: a chair is turned over, the remains of what look to be breakfast are strewn across the table, and a quiver lies upturned on the floor, several arrows spilling out.  She sees no signs of life, but fortunately, no blood, either.


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos follows quickly after the impulsive monk, bow at the ready, and frowns at the sight. 

"Fresh tracks mean a fresh trail for me to follow," Eanos assures Audra. "But we clear the cabin 'fore we leave. Clues are always important."

The inquisitor whispers a brief plea to Issolatha, and the tell-tale whispering wind appears to respond as his eyes briefly cloud then clear. Eanos turns his attention to the cabin, then.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Detect Magic just in case there are auras, but generally trying to search the cabin / keep an eye out for clues and / or ambushers still inside.

Perception (search) (1d20+11=19)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 11, 2012)

Audra stalks about the one room of the cabin. She nods to Eanos all the usual good manner and grace gone. Her look is serious and as she walks, her hands clinch into fists and open again. She pauses here and there, looking for any sign that might point to what happened, and any sign of Alecks having been here.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2012)

Elenka looks around at the mess in dismay.  To be so close to finding Alecks and then to have that cruelly snatched away...

"Oh, Audra..."  Concerned, she watches Audra almost as much as she looks for hints as to what happened at the cabin.

Drevezh'korol stand sentinel outside watching while his companions search the cabin for clues to what has happened.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]FYI, Qik? I think we've actually earned enough time XP to level at this point. Not sure if we're at a place to do so, but thought I'd mention just in case. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 15, 2012)

Eanos's magical sight turns up nothing in the cabin.  The group spends a lengthy interval searching the cabin for clues, but besides the tracks they spotted, none seem forthcoming.  Just as all seems lost, however, Drev points out an unusually creeky floorboard, which comes up with Galin's blessing.  Underneath, the group finds a small book wrapped in cloth.  It turns out to belong to Alecks.

The book is a journal of some sort, although the dates are oddly intermittent.  Galin explains that Alecks stays at the cabin often when passing through the area, and the dates of the entries seem to correspond to his travels.  Most of the entries are unspectacular, but the most recent ones explain that Alecks has been following an unspecified group of individuals in search of the stone he had been charged to get; apparently this group had beat him to it.  In the most recent entry, Alecks mentions that he had tracked the group to a campsite and had stolen the stone.  The entry contains enough information to lead the group to the sight.  Galin reckons it would be about a day and a half's travel from the cabin.

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for the somewhat quick and dirty entry.  Let me know if you need any details elaborated upon.

As for leveling, jk, I bet you're right.  I'd been meaning to check on the time rewards.  If people do qualify to level, now would be a perfect time to do so.  Feel free to run the numbers, or I'll do so ASAP.

Thanks for continuing to bear with my less-than-stellar posting rate and attention to those sorts of details.  [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

Just a heads up that I am still here. It has been crazy the past several weeks and Dad just went into the hospital over the weekend on top of that. Please forgive my absence, I am still interested in playing, but my time is spotty at the moment. I will try to get caught up.

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 15, 2012)

Audra tries to read the entries, but the welling tears in her eyes, having been so close yet to have him snatched from her yet again, force her to have to let someone else read the entries. As she listens, she grows quiet. The tears flow, but she isn't sobbing or hysterical. In fact, the look on her face might cause a mild bout of terror in someone if the one(s) to whom it was directed were present to see. With the last entry finished. Audra bows her head.

"And they followed him here and took it back. And took him, too. I will see to it that they regret that."

She raises her head, her eyes still closed. The tears seemingly for now held at bay, but whoa for the poor Summoner who must be around her when they sleep.

"A day and a half. Anyone have a reckoning on what time it is now? I want to go find him now, but at the moment, that is probably the last thing I should do. I need to rest a little more. Unless we've time to get after him now."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 15, 2012)

[sblock=OOCatron]Audra started as a Level 4 Monk. Her starting HP was 6654. This leaves her 3346 from Level 5 (10000 xp) To obtain that much XP she would need to be adventuring for 152 days and a fraction. As of now, we are in day 194. Not including the encounter XP, she would have leveled 42 days ago.  I can calculate her exact XP at the moment, by the day at least, if you want me to include the encounter XP and all that rot. Suffice it to say, there is enough here to get her to level 5, and as she had just hit level 4 right before we started...[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 16, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]My notes have Audra, Eanos, and Fulgrim reaching level 5 after the deinonychus fight (7/31/2012) and Elenka hitting level 6 by TBX on 8/12/2012.  I'm working on her level-up but haven't yet finished it.[/sblock]

Elenka is all business as she looks from her companions to Galin.

"We're going after Alecks.  We would welcome your knowledge of these woods but I'm sure there will be a fight in the offing and it might be better if you went home to take care of your boy and let us take care of these men.  We were expecting something like this."

She scowls as she peers outside.  "We've a good half day of travel left in this day.  Anyone have anything they need to do before we go?  No?  Let's hit the trail then."

Drevezh'korol looks worriedly from Audra to Elenka and back again but says nothing as he steps outside.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 22, 2012)

Audra stands there a moment, nodding but not saying anything to the departing pair. She closes her eyes, a short prayer, then opens them. she looks at Galin.

"I suggest you return home and look after your son, as Elenka says. Her instinct is usually right on. As for the rest of you. I want you to know how much I appreciate your being here. From this moment on, I have to beg your forgiveness if I act before I think. I am not going to let them get away with this. Whomever is responsible will get what is coming to them."

She turns to follow Elenka but stops as her backpack settles against her back. She blinks and pulls it around. As ifs he could will it to work for her, she pulls the card from her pack pocket and starts to walk, carrying it.

"If ever I needed you it's now. Knowledge must guide me as far as it can. From there, only raw emotion will remain."

She starts forward again, following Elenka and Drev...

[sblock=ooc]If the card chooses to answer her plea she will take it outside and view it. otherwise, she will return it to her pack and walk with no hesitation, her path now set.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Oct 26, 2012)

Galin nods, maintaining the solemnity that had taken hold since Alecks' disappearance had been noticed.  "Aye.  I 'ave tah say, a good dwarf knows what 'e can do and what 'e can't; I ain't a fightin' being, madam."  Eyes narrowing fiercely, he adds, "But you go get yer brother back, lass.  And you come see me when it's all over, and we'll celebrate like you ain't never seen."  Galin answers any questions the group has about the directions, grips everyone's forearms in an emphatic farewell, and sets off back towards Feywood.

As the group prepares to set out for the countless time, Audra takes a moment to entreat the card the gnome had given her.  She stares at it, hard, the card quavering slightly in her hand, but she sees nothing further.  Apparently, whatever's to come must be faced without forewarning.  Either that, or the card simply refuses to answer when called, preferring to choose its own time and place to impart insight.  Undaunted, the redheaded monk sets out, followed closely by her friends.

[sblock=OOC]I'm sure everyone's tired of my apologies for not posting better, so I'll spare you more of them.  Suffice it to say I'm sorry real life isn't allowing me to be more consistent or diligent.  Thanks for sticking with me, gang.  I appreciate it, for what it's worth.

I'll need to know your plans: you'll reach the marked sight after nightfall of the following day.  Do you wish to proceed at night, or want to want for the next morning?  Also, please include perception rolls with your next post.

Also, yes, everyone can go ahead and level.  Thanks for being a more responsible accountant than me, GE.  

We'll see things through to the end, I promise![/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]No worries, Qik. I've been in a similar boat with a big fall off in time I can spend on the boards. It's always worth the wait, though.[/sblock]

"Track while the trail's freshest," Eanos agrees. "Not keen on wandering in the dark, though. Hopefully you're okay with a bit of sleep when the time comes?" he addresses the last to Audra.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

Elenka favors stopping when it starts to get dark.

"Traveling in the dark can be perilous.  I recommend we stop, make a cold camp and head out as soon as it starts to get light.  That way we travel mostly in the day and by the time we get to their camp the dimmer light should give us a bit of an advantage when sneaking up for the ambush."

[sblock=OOC]Hey, Qik, no need to beat yourself up over having a hectic life!  These things go in cycles: sometimes you're free and have lots of time to post and sometimes you're busy and don't.  It's just the way things are.  We're all good with the slower pace.  It sounds like we all have a bunch a stuff going on right now and the relaxed pace in kinda nice.  So, no worries at all.[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]

I, like Qik, am still posting apologies for my absence as well! My wife was in the ICU this past week, things are looking better now, but I've been sleep deprived and not much time for gaming! If things continue to go well and I catch up on my sleep, I will get Fulgrim leveled and back into this game.

[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 3, 2012)

The group travels for the remainder of the day, and eats their cold, campfire-less dinner mostly in silence.  At this point, there seems so little to say, so each resolves to keep to themselves, Eanos ever watchful, Audra preoccupied with dealing with her seething emotions, Fulgrim steady and silent, and Drevezh'Korol and Elenka walking quietly together.

The second day brings more of the same, and as dusk begins to settle, the group must decide whether to approach in the dark or wait until first light.

[sblock=OOC]First off: IronWolf, my most heartfelt wishes to you and your family.  I hope things improve on that front.  Thanks for continuing to check in on something as small as a game in light of such serious concerns.

And thanks for the support, folks: I'll stop bringing it up.    And it is nice that we all seem to at least be getting bogged down at the same time (the "same time" part, that is, not the bogging).

Don't mean to belabor your approach, but assuming you're going to make your move at night (full night; the sun will completely set by the time you reach, although it's a full moon (got a good random role there, folks), so that should help on the visibility front), I'll need instructions on how you plan to proceed.  For now, you're still in the woods, although you're about an hour from the marked site and uncertain of what conditions will be like there.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 3, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I'm going to do a bit of historical fluff for Audra here, just to sort of really set her state of mind. Anyone wants to comment on it in the current go for it, RP is fun.  She's not going to be much for conversation, I think Drev senses that.[/sblock]

Audra walks along in the dark in silence. Her hands clenching now and then into fists. As the first night descends, she gets restless as the party sets up it's fireless camp and  she steps away a few paces, though still within sight of the camp, and sets about doing something Elenka would remember from their time onboard ship. Although her motions as she goes through exercises are decidedly different than the balance and grace she worked on, perhaps as much to drive the sailors into a froth as for her own good, she still does look graceful. Her motions are short, sharp and precise. While others are finishing their cold meals she works kicks, punches and who knows what else. Finally, after about half an hour of this, her hair matted to her back, neck and shoulders from the sweat and her chest heaving from the exertion, she drops to a crouch. Without a sound she springs upwards and brings her hands up over her head. With one smooth swing, both hands drop in exact time, slamming into the ground simultaneously, Audra landing in almost that same crouch. She holds this again before doing a sweep as if going for a leg. 

The second evening as the crew approach their destination, her restlessness is evident in the set of her shoulders. Even her pace is uneven. Her body is one big tense muscle, as if it was all her mind and will could do to keep her body from running forward and engaging the enemy. As the pace slows her manner is still reserved. She has spoken maybe a dozen words since leaving the cabin, most of those spoken out of politeness.

"This is it. Should I go see if they are still in the camp? Or would someone else like to go, to ensure that our presence isn't immaturely given away?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Not sure I want anyone wandering off on their own," the inquisitor says. "If we're going to scout, Let me come with you. Just a second, though..."

He pulls off the glove on one hand, springing his wrist sheathe to access his dagger. A quick, practiced movement pricks his finger with the tip of the blade, where a small drop wells up as the servant of secrets returns the dagger to its sheathe. 

Eanos reaches into his pouch then, where he retrieves a tiny pinch of brownish power, which he mixes with the blood drop between his bare thumb and forefinger. As he draws a dark stripe down the length of his nose, Eanos whispers, "Share the hound's secrets with me, Lady." 

The taciturn tracker pulls his glove back on, then, sniffing deeply of the air a moment before nodding, satisfied.

"Hopefully we'll smell 'em coming now," he offers by way of explanation. 

[sblock=ooc]Level up isn't approved yet, but Eanos added Bloodhound to his spells known as part of it. Figured this was a decent time to give it a whirl. Gains Scent, +8 perception on scent-based checks, +4 on Survival to track by scent.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav 

 4th level stats below:
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Bloodhound (5 hours)

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe (-1 cast)[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]So we have Audra and Eanos going to scout.  I'm assuming everyone will at least pull closer with them (again, you're ~an hour's travel from the marked encampment), but will need to know if everyone will be closing in together, or whether Audra and Eanos will do a bit of scouting first.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 8, 2012)

Elenka eyes Audra and Eanos as they prepare to scout ahead.  One delicate brow is arched in an expression that can only be interpreted as _'Oh, really?'_  Drevezh'korol clears his throat with a sound that easily resembles the sound of a tree limb breaking and he starts guiltily and sidles back towards the tree line.

"I think scouting out the situation is a good idea but I'm afraid that the quickly falling darkness may, ah... make things difficult if you can't see well."  She hesitates but reaches into her pack and withdraws a small silver figurine in the shape of a raven and hands it to Eanos.

"If you get into trouble send this back to me.  If it comes, we'll know things haven't gone as planned.  The three of us will follow along but some ways back.  Drevezh'korol is quiet in the woods and can see in the dark but I, alas, am not and cannot."



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Where did we pause for this conversation, Qik? I'm considering her options and want to know if she's got lotsa trees to deal with between herself and their objective and such.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 8, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]You're still in the woods, about an hour's journey from the encampment.  Still lots of trees, and you certainly haven't seen any signs of that abating, although there's no way yet to tell how things might look closer to the camp.

Right now it sounds as though Eanos and Audra will go ahead to scout once you get closer to the camp, with the others hanging back.  I'll assume Fulgrim won't be scouting, since stealth isn't really his forte.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*



GlassEye said:


> Elenka eyes Audra and Eanos as they prepare to scout ahead.  One delicate brow is arched in an expression that can only be interpreted as _'Oh, really?'_  Drevezh'korol clears his throat with a sound that easily resembles the sound of a tree limb breaking and he starts guiltily and sidles back towards the tree line.
> 
> "I think scouting out the situation is a good idea but I'm afraid that the quickly falling darkness may, ah... make things difficult if you can't see well."




"'Swhat the spelled up nose is for," Eanos offers. "Hoping they need a fire same as us, but if they don't..." he taps the side of his crimson-marked nose and smiles as his way of finishing the thought.



> She hesitates but reaches into her pack and withdraws a small silver figurine in the shape of a raven and hands it to Eanos.




The self-exiled preacher nods, tucking the figurine into one of the smaller sections of his enchanted quiver. 

"Thanks much. Let's hope to get this back to you unused," he says. "'Tween Drev and Fulgrim, you outta see any trouble coming. Hopefully without us in tow."
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav 

 4th level stats below:
*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 29 Current: 25
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Bloodhound (Scent, perception, & survival bonuses, 5 hours)

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)
Silver Figurine (from Elenka): Unused

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (4/4 remaining)(DC 14): Divine Favor, Expeditious Retreat, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/2 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe (-1 cast)[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 9, 2012)

Audra starts to look around while Elenka pulls out the trinket and hands it to Eanos. She takes a few steps and starts looking up the trees at the waning sky. She reaches out and touches the beefy trunk of one tree with a good set of branches and she smiles a little, which she hasn't done for days. 

[sblock=Qik]Like to try one of Audra's new tricks if I can. I would like to see if Audra can go most of the way up in this tree and look in the direction that the enemy camp is supposed to be and see if she sees any signs of a campfire or something in that direction. Might not be able to see anything, but with the night coming on it might be just dark enough and just light enough. And she gets a +5 from her level to her jump, and she can pop a Ki Point for more bonus if needed. Not to the very top of the tree, ,but find a nice tall one that gets her over the lower trees so she can see what she can see. Not sure how you want to do that. She could use the same trick coming down, too.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 12, 2012)

Elenka squints and peers long at Eanos' nose before nodding and letting a smile creep across her face.

"Nice trick!  Good; my fears are unfounded then.  Be safe..."  She looks up as Audra shimmies up the tree.  "Well, as soon as Audra comes down and joins you."



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 14, 2012)

Audra shimmies up the tree with ease.  Balancing from her impromptu perch, looking comfortable but secretly feeling the awkwardness of her improvised handholds, she strains to catch sight of any signs of encampment in the encroaching dimness of night.  Finally, after a few minutes, she shakes her head in frustration and makes her way down, having seen nothing.

Eanos and Audra bid a temporary fairwell to their companions, and begin to make their way through the woods.  As they draw closer, they become increasingly focused on keeping quiet and concealed.

A mile or two out, Eanos begins to smell smoke, thanks to his magically-enhanced scent.  As they draw nearer, Audra catches scent of it as well.  By this time, Eanos's nostrils are almost overwhelmed with information: he can tell that a variety of materials are burning, beyond simply wood and even including what he would guess to be flesh (although of what, he cannot say).

The pair also begins to hear faint sounds of shouting, although at this distance, they can't discern anything intelligible. 

[sblock=OOC]You're probably a half mile or so out from where the camp should be.  You've come ~2.5 miles in about 50 minutes walking; I figure it'd take at least half that time moving at full speed to get back to Fulgrim, Elenka, and Drev or for them to come to you.  You can't see anything presently through the forest.  

If you do encroach, please make stealth and perception checks.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos places a restraining hand on Audra's shoulder.

"Not a campfire. Or not just one," he whispers, tense. "Think something's _on_ fire up ahead. It'll take to long backtracking to the others if I'm right. Think we have to trust they'll catch up."

The wandering preacher's grip tightens slightly as he adds, "Before we move, you promise me that if it comes time to run, you run, yes? Things'll get real messy for both of us if I have to go herding errant redheads." The last has a slightly playful tone, but the subtext is sincere enough: Eanos worries Audra's emotions might get the better of her, and he's hoping for assurances the young woman can maintain the focus she's been trained for.

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 35 Current: 35
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Bloodhound (Scent, perception, & survival bonuses, 5 hours)

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)
Silver Figurine (from Elenka): Unused

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/3 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Just for the record, though tis moot now, Audra wasn't going to 'shimmy' up the tree. I was going to have her go up the tree upon hearing back an answer to a question I sent to Q, but I didn't get an answer back. Though she shimmied the thing anyway, I had not intended her to do so yet.  Now that I feel better...[/sblock]

Audra seems on edge, but her will stays strong and she restrains herself, moving carefully and cautiously. When she picks up the smell she automatically thinks the worst, but soon decides that perhaps those they seek found dinner. This causes her right eyebrow to quirk, not only at her own hunger, as she hasn't eaten as ravenously as she normally does, but at the thought of possibly catching their prey unawares. 

"Burning flesh. You think maybe they hunted something for dinner? This is the woods."

She speaks quietly, returning Eanos' whisper with her own, though the tension is still easily heard. As his grasp tightens on her shoulder she starts, though without saying anything. She raises her arm slowly and lowers her hand top Eanos' on her shoulder. Despite the fact her hands are (might should be registered) weapons, her touch is still the soft touch of a woman. Her hand lingers only a moment before she returns it to her knee.

"I hope it doesn't come to that. If we can find a spot to wait for the others that would probably be best. If that is their dinner cooking, they won't be moving along for a while I wouldn't think. We should try to get a little closer, maybe close enough to hear them, see what their mood is, then draw back, maybe to this place, and wait for the others."

She looks at the traveling preacher, her eyes almost as bright with green flame as the presumed cookfire must be with the juices of whatever they have caught.

"I'll get my chances. Besides, it can't be a real redhead stampede without Elenka."

The humor seems a bit forced, but the quirk of the corner of her lip isn't, a sign of what little humor she might have left.


----------



## Qik (Nov 14, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry Artur; I saw no reason not to press on with having Audra go up the tree, and didn't really see a question that needed to be addressed.  All you said was that you wanted her to go up the tree and see if she could have a look for the enemy camp, which seemed straightforward enough that I did so.

Although, I didn't use a jump check, but a climb one.  I rolled it myself, and she passed with flying colors, so I went ahead and played it out.

Proper post pending on the agreement that you two will be going ahead to have a look.  When you do post again, please include the stealth and perception rolls I asked for; they make my life a lot easier.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 15, 2012)

Qik said:


> [sblock=OOC]Sorry Artur; I saw no reason not to press on with having Audra go up the tree, and didn't really see a question that needed to be addressed.  All you said was that you wanted her to go up the tree and see if she could have a look for the enemy camp, which seemed straightforward enough that I did so.
> 
> Although, I didn't use a jump check, but a climb one.  I rolled it myself, and she passed with flying colors, so I went ahead and played it out.
> 
> Proper post pending on the agreement that you two will be going ahead to have a look.  When you do post again, please include the stealth and perception rolls I asked for; they make my life a lot easier.[/sblock]




[sblock=Qik]No worries mate. It all works.  I was just hoping for the effect of her jumping to a branch or two along the way. You know, the over the top thing.  Once we move, I'll remember the rolls.

Goodness knows you have had enough complications of late, so no problem. [/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 17, 2012)

Audra takes a deep breath, nods to her companion and begins moving forward, trying her best to move quietly, at least glad she isn't wearing loud, metal armor.


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for continuing delays... [/sblock]

Eanos nods as Audra confirms her control, and returns his own tense smile as she attempts to maintain her humor. He crouches down and follows as she moves, his practiced step finding soft places and avoiding rustling even as his senses--magically enhanced and natural--come sharply alert with the clear and present threat.

[sblock=ooc]Hope the notation on Perception makes sense. Essentially, he got a 25 normally, but has a 33 for any scent-related checks.

Perception (add +8 for any scent-related details); Stealth (1d20+12=25, 1d20+15=28)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 35 Current: 35
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Bloodhound (Scent, perception, & survival bonuses, 5 hours)

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)
Silver Figurine (from Elenka): Unused

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/3 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 21, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]With it being Thanksgiving week here in the US and the start of the Mad Rush Holiday Season, I think we'll probably be running at a relaxed pace. Everyone will get blindsided by real life. We'll just go along as we can. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 21, 2012)

As the pair move stealthily through the woods, the smell of smoke thickens, and the volume of yells increase.  Plumes of smoke begin to curl in the distance.  Finally, they draw soundlessly towards the edge of a clearing, catching sight of firelight flicking through the trees.  An excess of firelight: the source is well beyond a campfire.

Peaking through the trees, the pair catch sight of what appears to be a massacre: a small encampment up in flames, several still bodies lying here and there, and several more active bodies either running, or battling, mostly unsuccessfully, what appear to be two large columns of living flame, 10 feet tall or more.  The living flames flicker in and out of more humanoid shapes and less anthropomorphic ones as flit about with lightning quickness, battering their victims with cruel glee.

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to make applicable knowledge rolls for more info.  You're at the edge of the camp clearing; it does not appear as though you've been spotted.  You see bodies, people fleeing or fighting (having sighted 4 or 5 still alive altogether), and several tents.  You're roughly 40 feet from the encampment itself, where the proverbial crap is hitting the fan.

At this point, Audra and Eanos have yet to send the raven figurine back to signal the others.

I'll get a map up ASAP.  If you get a chance to post in the meantime, feel free to roll initiative, suggest preliminary actions, etc.  And don't worry about the pace!  It's been confirmed that we're all busy for one reason or another, and that we're all fine with the slower pace.  Makes my life easier: less guilt.    It's a good group of folks; I'm not sweating the game's status.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 21, 2012)

Audra takes in the scene. Her eyes focus on the two fire things for a moment, then she looks at one of the nearer bodies from her crouching hiding spot, not moving. She looks once more at the fire things and her visible flesh starts to glisten with sweat. Her brow furrows and she begins looking about the visible parts of the campsite as best she can from her safe haven, trying to spot Alecks. She knows what he looks like, thanks to that curse-ed card in the pack on her back. She restrains herself with all her might.


----------



## jkason (Nov 24, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

[sblock=ooc]







Qik said:


> At this point, Audra and Eanos have yet to send the raven figurine back to signal the others.




Argh. I'd completely forgotten about it, and it wasn't even that many posts ago. And it was even in my bloody mini-stats. *headdesk*. Thanks for being nice enough to remind me, Qik. [/sblock]

Eanos finds himself stunned at the sight of the massacre. The smells of burning flesh, the screams of the dying ... it's a nightmare. 

Cursing himself for delay, Eanos grabs for the figurine Elenka had given them. He whispers to it, "The camp is under attack. Fire creatures. Not much time." The silver comes to life, and with a flick of his wrist, Eanos sends the raven flying into the night. 

"All right. Let's see if I can protect us from these things," he mutters, turning his vision to the scene. His eyes seem to cloud briefly as he focuses on one of the fire creatures and churns through his memory for information he may have secreted away in his mind.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, let's get that raven sent. D'oh! Then some rolls:

Initiative (1d20+6=13)

Know (Arcana); Know (Dungeoneering); Know (Planes) (1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=5, 1d20+4=21)

Finally, Eanos is going to use his Detect Evil ability to check the creatures. If he detects the presence, he'll call that good enough, and cast Protection from Evil on Audra. Depending on what (if anything) he knows about the creatures, he'll also activate a Judgement. I'm holding off deciding which one until I see if the creatures are planar (since that's the only roll that looks high enough). [/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 35 Current: 35
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Bloodhound (Scent, perception, & survival bonuses, 5 hours)

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)
Silver Figurine (from Elenka): Activated

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/3 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Nov 25, 2012)

Audra is restraining herself through a force of will that she wouldn't understand at the moment, and may not in the future. Her soul is screaming in anger at the thoughts in her mind, but yet her training keeps her at bay. Eanos' words to the statue bring her head around to lock her gaze on him. The sight of her stalwart companion gives her a pause to take a short but deep breath, calming the raging emotions for the moment. She turns, following Eanos' gaze at the flaming entities within the camp before them. She takes a deep breath and looks away from the flaming monstrosities, instead looking for the nearest tent. 

[sblock=ooc]Audra will hold fast a moment for Eanos to see if he comes up with anything or if she herself, in her limited experience with such things, can put together what is going on. Should that fail she will check the distance to the nearest tent and, if it is closer to the edge of the clearing than the fire creatures, she will attempt to make it to the tent, preferably the back or side if she can keep that between herself and what is going on. Her rolls:

Perception (this time on the fire things, in case she gets any help)
Knowledge Religion (doubtful, but she'd still think it through since Eanos is keeping her grounded at the moment)
Stealth (if she has a chance to get up behind a tent, she will do so, with the intent of getting it between herself and the slaughter going on. If she is able, she will use her axe to try to slit the back of the tent open to see what is inside. If she is unable to reach one with a good chance of safety, she will follow Eanos' guidance.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2012)

Some ways behind Eanos and Audra, Elenka, Drevezh'korol, and Fulgrim continue to traipse through the woods on the trail of their companions.  Elenka seems lost in thought and Drevezh'korol is, as usual, engrossed in his surroundings, even more so now that they are in a forest.

Elenka rouses from her thoughts, "I wonder if Eanos and Audra have found anything yet?"









*OOC:*


Just keepin' us on the first page of the forum...









__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Nov 29, 2012)

Eanos scribbles hurriedly, and then sends the enlivened figurine off into the night.

"Fire elementals," says the inquisitor.  "Nasty tempers, and quick-moving.  And plus there's the fact that they're made of fire."

Audra sees no sign of her brother, and no clear route to a tent.  As the pair try to decide their next move, the elementals continue their slaughter.

Meanwhile, about a mile away, Elenka and the others receive the bird's arrival with trepidation.  The summoner doesn't even need to read the note to guess at most of its contents: they've already begun smelling smoke, and the sight of the bird could not be a good sign.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for your patience, all.

Eanos identifies the fire elementals: by "quick-moving," I'm indicating he knows that they have spring attack.  And, of course, there's their burn ability.  Note the effect on natural attacks, Artur.

You two still have not been sighted.

I made a few presumptions re: the raven figurine.  First of all, it only delivers written notes.  I also assumed Elenka et al would be moving slowly in the direction of the camp, and at the time of the bird's arrival, are only a mile away.  Still going to take a few minutes to catch up to the party. 

Orange squares indicate fire.  Moving through them is done at half speed and requires a Reflex save to avoid catching on fire.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2012)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

"Gonna be a bear hitting those things," Eanos says, though there's an oddly humorous glint in his eye "Or would be, if I didn't have this," he adds, producing a scroll from his backpack. 

Quickly, Eanos unfurls the parchment. "Fire," he whispers to it, and the edges actually seem to char slightly in response. Then he reads the text as one hand once again rests on the red-haired monk's shoulder. The parchment crumbles as he reads, And Elenka suddenly finds she cannot feel the waves of heat coming from the fire in the clearing beyond.

"Should hold off the burn," Eanos announces as he brushes the last bit of scroll from his fingers. "So, cause trouble now, or wait on the others? Got one more trick might help you out if we have to go for it."

[sblock=ooc]No worries on the scribbling. I hadn't realized, so makes sense to me.

And huzzah for random preparation. Eanos has a scroll of Resist Energy!  Audra now has 20 minutes of Resist Fire 10. Booyah! 

Not sure if we want to try to take on two of these things solo, but this way we don't burn (ha!) a round prepping Audra for when the smelly stuff hits. With a 20 minute duration, I wasn't too concerned it would fade too quickly.

If we DO wind up taking these things on before the others arrive, Eanos is planning to throw a Lend Judgement on Audra. Might as well buff as much as possible. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 35 Current: 35
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +8

*Conditions:* Bloodhound (Scent, perception, & survival bonuses, 5 hours)

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)
Silver Figurine (from Elenka): Activated

Used: Scroll of Resist Energy

*Judgement:* 2/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/3 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 30, 2012)

Fulgrim seems shaken from deep thought as Elenka says her thoughts out loud. "Huh, ah, reckon not." Fulgrim replies before the winged messenger arrives.

Only making it another few steps before the figurine draws near Elenka with its message. "Lookin' like dey mighta' found some trouble. We best be movin'."

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim will begin making double-moves towards the smoke. Still a good bit before we can reach them though.

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2012)

Elenka barely bothers to read the note attached to the silver raven's leg.  Just the fact that Eanos sent it is enough to set her moving at a trot after Fulgrim.  Drevezh'korol follows; both save their breath for running and dodging tree branches.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 5
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +7

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 37  Current: 37
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +6

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/3 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +5; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 38  Current: 38
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* 20 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armor[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 10, 2012)

Audra nods, her mind slowing to a crawl from Eanos' calming demeanor. She nods, swallowing. 

"Anything you can do quickly. We have to stop them before the burn the entire camp, and kill all the guys who know where Alecks is."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2012)

>Bump<


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Dec 26, 2012)

*wriggle**wriggle**wump**wump**wriggle**wriggle* (muffled voice) Lemme outta this trunk! *wump**wump*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 19, 2013)

*GM:*  I heard from Qik.  I will try to take over.  Everyone check in, Please.
It will take me some time, maybe a week to get up to speed and resume.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks, PM.  I'm here and ready to go whenever everyone else is.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2013)

*GM:*  Okay, I am trying to sort out this mess.
Last post IC was 10 Dec, a bump by Artur.  That would be the date of stopping DMC for Qik, or would it be his last post date of 30 Nov 2012?

Even though Qik has been gone, I think the game was not really waiting on him to continue was it? The characters are still deciding what to do, yet. I think the game should end on 10 Dec 2012, and then resume when I am ready to finish running the last encounter and the players that are continuing are ready to go.
 [MENTION=21076]IronWolf[/MENTION] has yet to level up Fulgrim. He should have reached 5th level in November sometime (anyone know that date?). He needs to sort that out and get approved before I will continue with him playing. If he is even playing at all. [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] has been MIA for awhile, I am not sure if he is able to continue or not.  Maybe the answer is buried in other threads, but I have no time to look for it.
GE and Artur, are here and ready once the rest are.

I have the map, the adventure proposal, and skimmed through much of the thread. I still need some details from Qik, but I have heard from him in email this weekend so I hope to get those little answers as well.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

I am still here. No I haven't leveled Fulgrim yet. Wife with leukemia, ICU visits, bone marrow transplants, leveling him up sort of slid to the back burner - especially since the game seemed to be struggling. I can do so, it may be several days before I can. But Hero Lab will make it much easier!

So, it sounds like we have one more encounter left for this one to wrap up? If that is the case I am happy to continue as I hate to have Fulgrim stuck in limbo and would rather get him back at the Inn until time opens up for me to play more.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2013)

*OOC:*


The deinoncychus battle that ended 31 July 2012 bumped Fulgrim, Audra, and Eanos up to 5th level.  It looks like TBX would bump Fulgrim up to 6th on 10 Jan 2013, Eanos on the 16th, Audra on the 18th.  I can provide an image of the xp tracker I've been using, if you want it.

Personally, I think Qik's last post should be the end date of his earning DMC.  We were awaiting Qik's input as we were on the verge of entering combat.  I suppose we could have just dropped the adventure and moved on to something else but that wouldn't have been very satisfying (particularly for Artur) and we were trying to give Qik a chance to make it back and wrap things up.  IMO we should get TBX for the full time that we've been waiting.

Since jkason is out and things are difficult for IronWolf, I certainly wouldn't object to a non-combat wrap-up just to get everything wrapped up quickly (with hook for further adventure searching for Alecks, perhaps).  That way those of us who are missing or need to be away can be without feeling obligated to come and finish this out.  Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 22, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I agree with GE. If we can get a written wrap up of things to a point where we could free up IW and jkason to return to the Inn, then perhaps a new hook can be laid and GE and I pulled back into the sorted story, that'd be fine. I'd be fine with them returning to Venza, frustrated and disappointed at not coming home with him, but having found that he is alive, out there somewhere. If she had a reason to abandon her search for now, other than like a lost trail or his corpse, she'd return to Venza and wait another chance, frustrated and mad, but buoyed by the though he was alive out there and determined to find him. Either way, I still think moving on is the best thing. If possible, I'd like to request a slightly more detailed than just 'it was done' note for Audra, just so I can make sure IC she has information she would have. 

Thanks for stepping in and taking over, PM. I know it adds to your already considerable plate of stuff to deal with. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2013)

[Sblock=OOC]If it is all plugged into the Excel tracking sheet, that will be fine, GE.  Qik's tracking manually is missing dates so it will be very time consuming for me to even doublecheck.  So let's just go with those numbers.  Which means almost everyone is leveling before we can really continue. 

However, the encounter can easily be scaled to match.  

While it would be easy to non-combat wrap it up, such as the two scouts watch the Fire Elementals destroy the camp and leave. However, this is encounter was to be the finale and wraps up the Audra adventure hook.

It is up to you guys, I am only fulfilling my obligation as Judge. But, I don't mind running a combat encounter and wrapping this up.  However, given the lack of GMs with time, I am not sure you will get closure on Audra's search if I cut that part out with any kind of RPing wrap up that makes sense. [/Sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2013)

[sblock]XP tracker image attached.  If you are ok with running the combat, PM, then I would like to go ahead and do it.  Thanks for taking the time to do this.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]

I will try to get Fulgrim leveled up and approved on Saturday. So if folks want to do the finale, Fulgrim will be there for it. I have no issues continuing, especially if we are on the last encounter. I just had put this game on the back burner because of the lack of updates. If it is picking backup, I will make some time to get Fulgrim leveled and be timely with posts through a combat scene.

[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 24, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Sounds good. i will also get Audra leveled up either Friday or Saturday and in for approval. There isn't a lot for level 6 thankfully.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]No worries, IronWolf.  I think jkason will be continuing as well so we will have 100%.  It might take some time for everyone to be ready, that's all.

While we finish up the leveling and approvals, I suggest you all rejoin the party.  While it railroads the decision, it will make things easier on some people to participate.  At the meta-game level, it will not hurt things to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 26, 2013)

Fulgrim moves quickly through the wood, his short, stout legs churning as quickly as they can to get him closer to his comrades. With sweat on his brow he reaches the other two as he pauses a half-step behind them. His eyes scan the scene ahead, taking but a moment to take it all in.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 27, 2013)

Audra is crouched low when Fulgrim approaches, her eyes on the clearing ahead. She turns quickly to face whatever is coming up from behind, hands in an attack position, but lowers them down when she sees who it is. She doesn't speak, instead nodding quickly to Fulgrim's approach before tilting her head to the clearing and turning her attention back to it.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 30, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka and Drevezh'korol peer out from the cover of the woods into the camp of the bandits that supposedly hold Alecks.  The summoner shakes her head and purses her lips as she sees the mayhem being wrought by the fire elementals.

"We need to act fast if... if Alecks is there."  She glances at Audra to see how well the monk is holding up.



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 6
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) [20 w/Shield]
*HP:* 44  Current: 44
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 4/4 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) [24 w/Mage Armor]
*HP:* 47  Current: 47
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4 (+8 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* [/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 30, 2013)

Fulgrim nods, gripping his axe a little tighter as he waits for the group's signal.


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2013)

Eanos has fallen into a sullen, focused silence as his allies gather...

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I think I have Eanos leveled. Haven't updated mini stats yet. Sorry. 

In all the chaos, somehow I did remember that Eanos cast Resist Energy on Audra from a scroll. It had a 20 minute duration, which at the time I thought ought to cover her until the others arrived and into a combat. Not sure if that should be waved off or not, but thought I'd mention it since my scatterbrain actually recalled it. 

Thanks for putting up with the slow post, guys! I'm working on getting things worked out...[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jan 30, 2013)

Audra looks to be almost of two minds at the same time as she glances back at Elenka's comment. She nods to the red haired summoner. Her eyes move quick, darting quickly back to the clearing.

"Someone doesn't give the word soon, I'm going in there and kick some butt."

She clinches her fists and crouches, ready to launch her body into the furor at a word.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

"Just a moment," says Elenka as she fumbles around in the pouch that holds components for her spells.

"Elenka," warns Drevezh'korol, "Time is running out..."

"I know!" she snaps.  Victoriously she pulls out a small piece of something that looks like a twist of blackened bark.  With quick intonations and hand motions she summons the wild energy of Drevezh'korol's otherworldly forest home.  It settles on her companions and herself making their skin briefly goose-bump and instilling them all with the quickness of the winter wind.

"Go!"

That was what Drevezh'korol was waiting for and he springs out of the cover of the trees and rushes one of the elementals drawing back one heavy fist to attack.

[sblock=Actions]Elenka:
Standard: cast haste.  Affects Fulgrim, Eanos, Audra, Elenka, and Drevezh'korol.
Move: none

Drevezh'korol: delays until Elenka's spell is completed
Move: move out of cover to nearest elemental; current speed 60 ft.
Standard: slam attack 1d20+13=24, 2d6+9=13
Note: Drev has reach so will stop 10 ft from his target

Haste: +30 ft. move (or dbl move if less than 30); +1 attack when making full attack action; +1 to attack; +1 to dodge; +1 to Ref saves.[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 6
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 17 (+1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 44  Current: 44
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* Hasted
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 mage armor, +1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 47  Current: 47
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4 (+8 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armored, Hasted[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2013)

[Sblock=OOC]I am not sure the two scouts could stomach watching the Fire Elementals torch and chase people around in the campsite for 15-20 minutes.  I think it would be better to have the rendezvous take place a bit back from there and out of view. Is this okay with everyone?

I will come up with a revision of the map and put you guys on it and let you have 1 round of preparations (which GE has already posted, but can revise). I will let Audra have 10 rounds remaining on the Resist Energy.

For those don't have it, everyone should have a mini-stat block for combat.  At minimum containing the following:
Link to sheet
Current ACs (It does change) & CMD
Current Saves
Current HP (With Max listed as well)
What is in hand (Weapons and Shields, etc..)
Current Conditions in effect (Feats & Spells)
Spells and Special Abilities remaining (Includes channel energies, judgements, etc..)[/Sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2013)

Moving back into view of the clearing, there are patches of fire scattered throughout the area.  One tents is a flaming ruin, but two others remain standing.  Though one is in danger of catching fire yet.

There are charred remains of corpses, no signs of anyone left alive at the camp.






There are three of the fire creatures moving about, two are large and one is man-sized.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Drev's Actions are not resolved
You are aware. Fire Elementals are not

Initiative:
You guys
Fire Elementals

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Darker vegetation provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures. Counts as difficult terrain
2) The wood colored circles are tree trunks. Provide cover
3) Squares with fire risk burning (1d4 fire dmg if fail Reflex 11 DC)

Party Status

```
Audra:     47/47 HP remaining; 
Eanos:     41/41 HP remaining;
Elenka:    44/44 HP remaining; 
Drevezh:   47/47 HP remaining;
Fulgrim:   80/80 HP remaining;
```

Spells Cast:  
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Resist Fire 10 (Audra: 10 Rnds), Haste (+30 ft. move +1 Extra Attack when making full attack action; +1 Att/Dodge AC/Ref)(6 Rnds) 

Enemy Status:

```
Fire Elemental 1 (AC17(13ff)/30HP)
Fire Elemental 2 (AC19(13ff)/60HP(DR5/-))
Fire Elemental 3 (AC19(13ff)/60HP(DR5/-))
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1 (Drev needs a grid coordinate).

Actions are resolved in posted order, unless otherwise stated.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Is it possible to move along the trail without taking movement penalties for difficult terrain?  If so, then Drev would full move to K11 and Elenka to K10 in round one.  In round two then my previously posted actions would take place.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				GE said:
			
		

> Is it possible to move along the trail without taking movement penalties for difficult terrain?  If so, then Drev would full move to K11 and Elenka to K10 in round one.  In round two then my previously posted actions would take place.



In all fairness, you can work out the preparations however you want.  That might mean Round 1 includes more than normal actions because until you do something to make the Fire Elementals aware, you technically are not in combat.

I don't want to mess up your intentions, GE (You can keep the dice roll, btw).  I am just trying to get things structured the way they should be if I was fully driving the bus all along.  

You can completely pull back the Haste spell and take an extra round of preparations if you want.  I was not sure I would get the map done last night, but my other site had a server issue and suddenly I had time to complete it and the combat preparations so we are ready to move forward.

The only ticking clock IC is the 10 rounds remaining on the Resist Fire, so if it takes 2-3 rounds to get ready to officially kick off combat and make the Fire Elementals aware, then its duration will be lowered accordingly.

So let's call it Pre-Combat Round 1 and GE's last IC post is not counting until he validates it to take place in this round.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

Elenka grabs Drevezh'korol's thick, wooden wrist and drags the wood man behind her closer to the edge of the woods and the fire elementals.  She waits for the others to catch up to her before she begins casting her _haste_ spell.

"Drev, when I get the first spell on you then go; we don't have time to waste.  I'll try to give you some resistance to fire soon after."

Drevezh'korol nods his acceptance of the plan and readies himself.

[sblock=Actions]Elenka:
Full Move: to  K10
Drevezh'korol:
Full Move: to K11

Note: not hasted yet[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 6
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 17 (+1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 44  Current: 44
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* Hasted
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 mage armor, +1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 47  Current: 47
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4 (+8 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armored, Hasted[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos moves quickly and quietly to keep up with the summoner and her protecter, and as Elenka boosts the group's speed, he reaches out for Fulgrim's axe, whispering one of Issolatha's secrets to the blade, which briefly shimmers in response.

[sblock=ooc]This is about a round and a half of actions, but wanted to get the buff in there since my schedule's so bad. The move action next round I can do whenever, It think. Moving with Elenka and Drev down the path, and when she buffs next round, he'll also cast Weapon of Awe for Fulgrim: +2 to damage rolls and enemy shaken one round on a crit.

If he can invoke his judgment this round in prep for the combat using his Swift action, he'll give himself the Protection judgment (Resist fire 4). Since duration is based on combat, I'm not entirely clear if he has to be in round 1 of combat to invoke it or not; I'm fine delaying it if that's what it takes.

I should have a properly updated stat block for Eanos below. That includes reducing spells and judgment based on the above actions.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Bloodhound (Scent, perception, & survival bonuses, 5 hours)

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)
Silver Figurine (from Elenka): Activated

Used: Scroll of Resist Energy

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 5, 2013)

Audra starts to move as Drev begins to charge toward the clearing. She is almost in motion when Elenka's grab stops the treeman in his tracks. Audra eases closer to the pair and hunkers down. She flexes her fingers and nods.

"The sooner the better. If Alecks is in there and alive, we have to get him out."

Though her voice is calm, the look in her eyes tells the story of how much restraint it is taking to keep the young Monk from charging into the clearing, looking for her chance to belt something. Audra readies herself, eyes gazing over the bushes before them, watching the fire monsters happily and greedily slaughter and burn anything near them.

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 20  Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 15
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +7 CMD: 24 Fort: +6 Ref: +10 Will: +8 Movement: 50' base

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +9
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+9/+9/+4)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 8
Remaining: 8

Effects on Audra
- Fire Resistance cast by Eanos Time Remaining: 10 Rounds
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2013)

Moving closer to the clearing, you are seeing the creatures moving about. It is hard to tell what is jsut flaming campsite and debris and the active fire creatures with the undergrowth between you and them.





There are three of the fire creatures moving about, two are large and one is man-sized. 










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1 -> 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Eanos's Actions can all be in Round 1 & have Judgement Active for the duration
I put Eanos at K8 with a Move Action.
You are aware. Fire Elementals are not

Initiative:
You guys
Fire Elementals

Updated Map:




Map Notes: 
1) Darker vegetation provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures. Counts as difficult terrain
2) The wood colored circles are tree trunks. Provide cover
3) Squares with fire risk burning (1d4 fire dmg if fail Reflex 11 DC)

Party Status

```
Audra:     47/47 HP remaining; 
Eanos:     41/41 HP remaining;
Elenka:    44/44 HP remaining; 
Drevezh:   47/47 HP remaining;
Fulgrim:   80/80 HP remaining;
```

Spells Cast:  
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Resist Fire 10 (Audra: 10 Rnds), Haste (+30 ft. move +1 Extra Attack when making full attack action; +1 Att/Dodge AC/Ref)(6 Rnds), Protection Judgment: Resist fire 4(Eanos), Weapon of Awe (Fulgrim) (+2 to damage rolls and enemy shaken one round on a crit)

Enemy Status:

```
Fire Elemental 1 (AC17(13ff)/30HP)
Fire Elemental 2 (AC19(13ff)/60HP(DR5/-))
Fire Elemental 3 (AC19(13ff)/60HP(DR5/-))
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Fulgrim is left for Round 1 (I need to know his actual starting coordinate after Round 1).

After IronWolf goes for Round 1, Everyone is up for Round 2.


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Fulgrim's muscles tense as the group gathers at the edge of the clearing, ready to charge into the battle ahead. Sweat beads on his shaved head as he allows the casters to finish the last of their pre-battle preparations having learned in the past how valuable they can be. He does reposition himself closer to the clear path leading ahead.

[sblock=OOC]

Fulgrim moves to J:12, still within range of any casting people are doing, ready to charge ahead when the others do.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) *Raging AC: 16*
*HP:* 80 Current: 80  (*RAGING HP 92  Current: 92*
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 21 Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4 

*Damage Reduction:*  3/--

MW Greataxe +11/+6 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Sling

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 92 Current: 92
*CMB:* +12 CMD: 23 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 14/17


MW Greataxe +13/+8 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack of first attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol: summoner and wood man*

With everyone balanced on the cusp of battle and ready to race to engage the fire elementals Elenka quickly summons power from Lesovik's realm and fills each of her companions and herself with the speed of the winter wind.

"Go, go!" she mutters.  "I'll be right behind you, Drevezh'korol"

Drevezh'korol feels the magics settle on him like the sting of sleet.  Since this is what Drevezh'korol was waiting for he races forward to throw himself at the elementals fully trusting in Elenka's powers to enhance and protect.  The wood man stops short of the elemental but well within range of his own fists and swings with a mighty double-fisted strike.

Elenka moves along behind her otherworldly protector, pushes into the undergrowth just behind him and readies herself to cast protective magics upon Drev at the first available opportunity.

[sblock=Actions]Elenka:
Standard: cast _haste_ on everyone
Move: to F14

Drevezh'korol:
Move: to E14
Standard: Attack (slam w/H+PA) 1d20+11=24, 2d6+15=21[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 6
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 17 (+1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 44  Current: 44
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* Hasted
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 3/4 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 mage armor, +1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 47  Current: 47
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4 (+8 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armored, Hasted[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 16, 2013)

Aiudra has been restraining herself from charging headlong into the clearing. When the word is given the Monk takes off at blinding speed moving to the same elemental as Drev and Elenka are homing in on. In determined silence she begins to try to rain a flurry of blows on the elemental. However she is in such a fury that her first two fists miss wildly. The third blow lands on the flaming beasty, but the fourth fails to follow up on the connection.

[sblock=actions]

Move to D13 and attack. Rolling all attacks, since her movement base is 50 and she's hasted.  

I looked for info on a ki strike, to see if it cost a ki point or something. Ki Pool notes as long as there is at least one point in the Ki Pool, the monk can make a Ki Strike. Can someone clarify for me if doing so would require the expenditure of a ki point? Danke!

Attack 1: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3926904/">1d20+9=13</a>
Attack 2: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3926907/">1d20+9=12</a>
Attack 3: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3926911/">1d20+4=19</a>
*Attack 4: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3926914/">1d20+9=13</a>

Damage 3: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3926918/">1d8+1=7</a>

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 21*  Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 15
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +7 CMD: 24 Fort: +7 Ref: +10 Will: +8 Movement: 80'* (50' base)

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +9
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+9/+9/+4/+9*)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 8
Remaining: 8

Effects on Audra
- Fire Resistance cast by Eanos Time Remaining: 9 Rounds

* - Hated by Elenka
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 16, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos darts into the trees in a blur. He slides to a halt just inside the cover the shrubbery provides. Grabbing the key on his neck, he points to the larger elemental that's currently not engaged.

"Lady, show him his own secret weakness," he whispers. A swirl of energy coalesces into a glowing shortbow in the middle of the battlefield, which fires a glowing arrow which unfortunately flies wide of its mark. 

[sblock=ooc]Move to G or H 8. I'm not sure which one puts Eanos in a place where he can fire from (rather than being penalized for) cover?  Cast Spiritual Weapon. Misses: 

Spiritual weapon attack; damage (1d20+7=14, 1d8+2=4)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

Hasted AC: 18, Reflex +7

*Conditions:* Bloodhound (Scent, perception, & survival bonuses, 5 hours), Haste (+30 move, +1 attack on full, +1 AC / Reflex), Judgement (Resist fire 4), Spiritual Weapon 5/6 rounds (Attack 4 + 3 Wis, Damage 1d8+2 force damage)

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)
Silver Figurine (from Elenka): Activated

Used: Scroll of Resist Energy

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (1/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 16, 2013)

Fulgrim feels the sense of speed pulse through him and slips into a rage as he charges forward towards one of the larger fire elementals. He slashes at the fiery beast with his axe once he closes the distance.

[sblock=OOC]

Charge to D13

Attack, Great Axe, Includes Charge -- 1d20+15=25
Damage -- 1d12+9=21


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) *Raging AC: 16*
*HP:* 80 Current: 80  (*RAGING HP 92  Current: 92*
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 21 Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4 

*Damage Reduction:*  3/--

MW Greataxe +11/+6 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 92 Current: 92
*CMB:* +12 CMD: 23 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 16/17


MW Greataxe +13/+8 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack of first attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2013)

Breaking out into the clearing, you gang up on one of the larger fire creatures.  You do notice that your weapons are not nearly as effective as you might think.  Must be because it is hard to actually cut or bruise fire.






The smaller of the three heads straight at the archer, but misses Eanos with its fiery appendage.

The two larger ones focus on the group of you clumped together. Fulgrim is slammed hard with fiery fist, but the raging dwarf shrugs it off for the most part. However, he is in danger of catching on fire from the touch.

The third creature attacks the elusive monk and tags her with a fiery fist as well.  But the protection of the spell keeps her safe from the flames.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]You have learned the large Fire Elemental has DR5
Fire 1 missed Eanos
Fire 2 hit Fulgrim 12(-2DR) dmg & needs to roll Ref Save DC16 (See Burn)
Fire 3 hit Audra 9 dmg, additional fire damage resisted

Initiative:
You guys
Fire Elementals

Updated Map:

Map Notes: 
1) Darker vegetation provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures. Counts as difficult terrain
2) The wood colored circles are tree trunks. Provide cover
3) Squares with fire risk burning (1d4 fire dmg if fail Reflex 11 DC)






Party Status

```
Audra:     38/47 HP remaining; 9 dmg
Eanos:     41/41 HP remaining;
Elenka:    44/44 HP remaining; 
Drevezh:   47/47 HP remaining;
Fulgrim:   70/80 HP remaining; (82/92 Raging); 5 dmg + 5 Fire Dmg & Burn potential
```

Spells Cast:  Haste (5/6 rnds remain), Spiritual Weapon (5/6 rnds remain)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Resist Fire 10 (Audra: 9 Rnds), Haste (+30 ft. move +1 Extra Attack when making full attack action; +1 Att/Dodge AC/Ref)(6 Rnds), Protection Judgment: Resist fire 4(Eanos), Weapon of Awe (Fulgrim) (+2 to damage rolls and enemy shaken one round on a crit), Fulgrim Rage (22/23 rnds remain)

Enemy Status:

```
Fire Elemental 1 (AC17/30HP)
Fire Elemental 2 (AC19/60HP(DR5/-)): 19HP remaining
Fire Elemental 3 (AC19/60HP(DR5/-))
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Fulgrim was administratively moved to D14 since Audra already moved to D13. Also he could not charge with difficult terrain and allies in the way. I added the +2 for the Weapon of Axe to damage as well.  Please see Burn for additional rolls required in the next round, IronWolf.

Audra hit 3 times (FF AC was 13) and I rolled the damage for her. But I am not sure how she gets Full Attack.  If that's an error Fire Elemental 2 takes 5 less damage.

Everyone is up for Round 3.     [sblock=Burn]A fire elemental deals fire damage in addition to damage  dealt on a successful hit in melee. Those affected by the burn ability  must also succeed on a Reflex  save or catch fire, taking the listed damage for an additional 1d4  rounds at the start of its turn. A burning creature can attempt a new  save as a full-round action. Dropping and rolling on the ground grants a  +4 bonus on this save. Creatures that hit a burning creature with  natural weapons or unarmed attacks take fire damage as though hit by the  burning creature and must make a Reflex save to avoid catching on fire. Fire Elemental 1 deal 1d6 burn damage, Fire Elementals 2 & 3 deal 1d8 damage.  Please roll Reaction Save and 1d4 round duration. Failed save means burning and damage gets applied again at the beginning of the character's turn.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

When Drevezh'korol's fist pounds into the fire elemental the creature's flames surge up around the wood man's fist.  There is a crackle as the wood of Drevezh'korol's hand blackens and begins to burn.  Drev grimaces in pain.  "Whatever you are going to do, Elenka, you should do it soon!"

Elenka, muttering to herself, pushes deeper into the protection of the undergrowth and inadvertantly opens herself to attack from one of the elementals.  She slaps at the fires  but then tries to ignore them long enough to cast her spell on Drevezh'korol.  When she finishes the eidolon's skin blackens as if burnt and his eyes glow like embers.  She hopes that is enough to protect him from fire.

Drevezh'korol sees that the flames of the first elemental he attacked seem to be weakening.  Expecting Fulgrim to be able to finish off the elemental Drevezh'korol turns to the other and unleashes his attacks upon it.

[sblock=Actions]Drev's previous round attack causes 1d8+2=3 points of damage to the eidolon.
Drev's Ref save to avoid catching fire: 1d20+3=12.  I think that fails?
Continued burning: 1d4=3 rounds
Damage at beginning of this turn: 1d8=3

Elenka:
Move: to F15 (provokes AoO)
Reflex save (if necessary): 1d20+4=6; for 1d4=4 rounds
Standard: cast _lesser evolution surge_ on Drevezh'korol granting Resist Fire 10 (duration: 6 minutes)

Drevezh'korol:
Full Round: Full Attack (slam w/H+PA) x2 on elemental #3: 1d20+11=31, 2d6+15=24, 1d20+11=24, 2d6+15=24[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 6
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 17 (+1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 44  Current: 44
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* Hasted
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/4 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 mage armor, +1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 47  Current: 41
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4 (+8 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armored, Hasted, Resist Fire 10[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 19, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah. I think when I did all of the attacks it was a case of I wasn't sure so I rolled them all to be sure. If she doesn't get them all after the movement and just gets her first (or second as well due to haste) then she doesn't hit the thing. [/sblock]

Audra finds herself surrounded on two sides by the heat of the flames. The one approaching from her right gives her quite a sizzling shot, causing the ends of the monks red hair to singe and smolder and causing quite an unpleasant feel on her skin. She turns on the new opponent even as Dev's wooden, branch like arms swing past her, slamming into the flaming beast. She attempts to follow his attacks with her own furious assault.
Her first two shots catch the thing while it still reels from Drev's attacks, though she can't tell if she hurt it or not. The third it has recovered and she finds it more difficult to hit. It's move is a bit arrogant, however, and her final swing of her right hand finds a satisfying thump on the creature, though again she cannot tell if she even really scratched it.

[sblock=actions]
Reflex save versus burn: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932939/">1d20+10=23</a>
Attack 1: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932942/">1d20+9=22</a>
Attack 2: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932944/">1d20+9=27</a>
Attack 3: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932946/">1d20+4=13</a>
*Attack 4: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932947/">1d20+9=25</a>

Damage 1: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932948/">1d8+1=5</a>
Damage 2: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932949/">1d8+1=4</a>
Damage 3: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932950/">1d8+1=9</a>
*Damage 4: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932951/">1d8+1=6</a>

Reflex Save vs burn for this round: <a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3932952/">1d20+10=20</a>
[/sblock]

 "Ow!"

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 21*  Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 15
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +7 CMD: 24 Fort: +7 Ref: +10 Will: +8 Movement: 80'* (50' base)

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +9
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+9/+9/+4/+9*)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 8
Remaining: 8

Effects on Audra
- Fire Resistance cast by Eanos Time Remaining: 8 Rounds

* - Hated by Elenka
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] GE, Elenka doesn't suffer an AoO that I can see.  Yes, the Large Fire Elementals do have reach, but the way cover is determined, Drev is providing cover to her so any AoO from movement gets negated.
 [MENTION=46195]Art[/MENTION]ur, Actually, Audra hit with a 13 last round because of the Flatfooted AC being 13, so the damage was 2 after DR and my extra damage rolls are thrown out.  Full Attack takes both Move Action & Standard Action, I was assuming there was a Monk issue that was exempting that since I was trusting you to be thoroughly familiar in knowing what your character is allowed to do in combat.  Btw, Haste specifically says an Extra Attack is allowed when using Full Attack only, IIRC.

This round, AC of Large Fire Elements is now 19, so only 3 of Audra's attacks hit, unfortunately that is your best damage than gets tossed.

I recommend rolling attacks and damage together anyway, you can combine them in Invisible Castle with a ";" separating them.  Then please use the BBCode entry provided by the sight that gives results and the link.  I thought we settled that issue in Forge of Fury. 

For Fulgrim's turn, Drev ends up dropping Fire Elemental 2, Audra's 1 damage point is changed to Fire Elemental 3.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, I wasn't aware of that no AoO against opponents with cover rule.  Good to know.  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 20, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Cool. Sorry for the confusion. Trying to work on 3 hours sleep sometimes can cause one to auto pilot through things. At least I remember my 50 minute drive to work. 

I want to ask again, if Audra's blows are considered magical for purposes of overcoming DR (even if it doesn't effect this case, I'd like to know) since she still has 1 or more Ki Points available to her, or if she has to actually use a Ki Point to have her blows considered as such. Anyone?

Thanks! [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Artur, that's basic Monk stuff.  As long as you have one point unspent in your ki pool your unarmed attacks act as if they were magic for the purpose of overcoming DR.[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 21, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]Artur, that's basic Monk stuff.  As long as you have one point unspent in your ki pool your unarmed attacks act as if they were magic for the purpose of overcoming DR.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Thank you, GE.  I thought that was the case but wanted to make sure, since the way it is written could have left it open for interpretation.  And this being my first Monk, that doesn't help.  Appreciated.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Fulgrim attacks the nearest fire elemental still near as the flames from the previous attack still burn. His rage carries him through the burning pain as he lets loose in a flurry of powerful axe strikes.

[sblock=OOC]

Reflex Save from Previous Attack 1d20+1=5

Fulgrim may need to take a 5' step to reach one of the elemental that is still standing.

Power Attack, 1d20+13=26
Damage(power attack, weapon of awe) 1d12+17=25
Power Attack, Hasted -- 1d20+11=30
Damage(power attack, weapon of awe) 1d12+17=22
Second Attack (non-haste) -- 1d20+6=21
Damage(power attack, weapon of awe) 1d12+17=24


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) *Raging AC: 16*
*HP:* 80 Current: 70  (*RAGING HP 92  Current: 82*
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 21 Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4 

*Damage Reduction:*  3/--

MW Greataxe +11/+6 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 92 Current: 92
*CMB:* +12 CMD: 23 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 16/17


MW Greataxe +13/+8 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack of first attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2013)

Fulgrim brings down one of the fire creatures and nearly brings down the second one after Drev and Audra softened it up.

Sort of being trapped by himself, Eanos risks exposure and moves closer to the rest of you.  The medium-sized fire creature misses him.  But the archer's maneuvering did not help him as he could not finish of the badly wounded creature still attacking Audra and Fulgrim.  His spiritual bow was not effective either.





The smaller of the three chases after the archer, but forgets him and goes after teh closer dwarf.  Its fiery slam doesn't do much to phase the burning dwarf, though.

The badly damaged fire creature slams a fiery appendage down on the monk again for a moderate wound.

The from the flaming tent in the middle of the camp, a fourth creature emerges and comes straight at Audra as well.  But it cannot touch the elusive monk.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]You have learned the large Fire Elemental has DR5
Fire 1 missed Eanos with AoO, but Eanos missed Fire 3, same with Spiritual Weapon
Fire 1 hit Fulgrim for 5(-2DR) dmg
Fire 3 hit Audra 10 dmg, additional fire damage resisted
Fire 4 missed Audra

Initiative:
You guys
Fire Elementals

Updated Map:

Map Notes: 
1) Darker vegetation provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures. Counts as difficult terrain
2) The wood colored circles are tree trunks. Provide cover
3) Squares with fire risk burning (1d4 fire dmg if fail Reflex 11 DC)






Party Status

```
Audra:     28/47 HP remaining; 10 dmg
Eanos:     41/41 HP remaining;
Elenka:    44/44 HP remaining; 
Drevezh:   42/47 HP remaining;
Fulgrim:   61/80 HP remaining; (73/92 Raging); Burning 3/4 rounds; 3 dmg
```

Spells Cast:  Haste (4/6 rnds remain), Spiritual Weapon (4/6 rnds remain)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Resist Fire 10 (Audra: 8 Rnds, Drev), Haste (+30 ft. move +1 Extra Attack when making full attack action; +1 Att/Dodge AC/Ref)(4 Rnds), Protection Judgment: Resist fire 4(Eanos), Weapon of Awe (Fulgrim) (+2 to damage rolls and enemy shaken one round on a crit), Fulgrim Rage (21/23 rnds remain)

Enemy Status:

```
Fire Elemental 1 (AC17/30HP):
Fire Elemental 2 (AC19/60HP(DR5/-)): Destroyed
Fire Elemental 3 (AC19/60HP(DR5/-)): 2HP Remaining
Fire Elemental 4 (AC19/60HP(DR5/-)):
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I NPC'd Eanos.

Everyone is up for Round 4.     [sblock=Burn]A fire elemental deals fire damage in addition to damage  dealt on a successful hit in melee. Those affected by the burn ability  must also succeed on a Reflex  save or catch fire, taking the listed damage for an additional 1d4  rounds at the start of its turn. A burning creature can attempt a new  save as a full-round action. Dropping and rolling on the ground grants a  +4 bonus on this save. Creatures that hit a burning creature with  natural weapons or unarmed attacks take fire damage as though hit by the  burning creature and must make a Reflex save to avoid catching on fire. Fire Elemental 1 deal 1d6 burn damage, Fire Elementals 2 & 3 deal 1d8 damage.  Please roll Reaction Save and 1d4 round duration. Failed save means burning and damage gets applied again at the beginning of the character's turn.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 2, 2013)

Fulgrim ignores the flames that still lock at his skin and beard as he continues his attack. His axe seems to find the heart of the burning creature as he strikes it down with a mighty blow.

With another smaller elemental near him, Fulgrim continue to unleash the fury of his axe.


[sblock=ooc]

Attack #3 first, looks like that kills it, then attack #1.

Power Attack against #3 -- 1d20+13=29
Damage -- 1d12+17=27
Power Attack against #1 -- 1d20+11=27
Damage -- 1d12+17=22
Power Attack against #1 -- 1d20+6=16


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) *Raging AC: 16*
*HP:* 80 Current: 61  (*RAGING HP 92  Current: 73*
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 21 Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4 

*Damage Reduction:*  3/--

MW Greataxe +11/+6 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 92 Current: 92
*CMB:* +12 CMD: 23 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 16/17


MW Greataxe +13/+8 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack of first attack
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

"Good axe-work, Fulgrim!" says Drevezh'korol.  The wood man takes a step closer to the last (as far as he knows) large elemental leaving the others to finish the lesser elemental.  He swings his heavy fists at the elemental once, twice, which pass through the creature's fiery body disrupting flames and dealing damage to it.

Elenka keeps her eye on the battle and draws her terbutje to be ready just in case.  However, knowing her companions can handle the elementals and feeling the pull of curiosity and Audra's worry for Alecks, Elenka moves through the underbrush along the treeline to move into the camp.

[sblock=Actions]Drevezh'korol:
Free: 5 ft step to D14
Full Round: Full Attack (slam w/H+PA) x2 on elemental #4: 1d20+11=28, 2d6+15=20, 1d20+11=23, 2d6+15=23

Elenka:
Move: draw terbutje
Move: to C17[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 6
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 17 (+1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 44  Current: 44
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* Hasted
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/4 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 mage armor, +1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 47  Current: 41
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4 (+8 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armored, Hasted, Resist Fire 10[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 5, 2013)

Audra ducks, eyeing the obviously wounded elemental. She looks for a weak point to strike and thinks she has one. She crouches and her fingers crook at the end like claws (cat style). She is about to launch her attack when she catches motion out of the side of her eye. She dodges just in time for the swipe of the unseen arrival of the new elemental. She turns a look at the flaming entity and sneers at it. She launches her fury on it. She feels her first blow miss the thing, but she now has it's measurement. Her second blow lands almost perfect, allowing her to follow with the third, a glancing shot. Having throw a left and two rights into the newcomer she follows with a left to conclude the combo.

[sblock=action]
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3956452/">1d20+9=15, 1d8+1=5, 1d20+9=29, 1d8+1=4, 1d20+9=25, 1d8+1=3</a>
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3956465/">1d20+4=22, 1d8+1=7</a>

Crit Threat Confirmation Roll
<a href="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3956468/">1d20+9=13, 1d8+1=9</a>

Crit Threat Failed
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Initiative: +4 Perception: +10

AC: 21*  Touch: 19 Flat-footed: 15
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +7 CMD: 24 Fort: +7 Ref: +10 Will: +8 Movement: 80'* (50' base)

In Hand:

Weapon: Unarmed Strikes
Attack: +9
Damage: 1d8+1
Crit: 20x2
Special: Flurry of Blows (+9/+9/+4/+9*)
Type: Bludgeon

Ki Pool:
Points: 8
Remaining: 8

Effects on Audra
- Fire Resistance cast by Eanos Time Remaining: 7 Rounds

* - Hated by Elenka
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 12, 2013)

Eanos (NPC'd) fires an arrow to finish off the smaller fire creature with his Inquisitor's Bane in effect. He redirected the spiritual weapon to go after the last one, but it missed.  You have managed to reduce their number to only one left.





The last of the creatures is wounded and shifts over to go after the lone target to the side. Two fiery appendages slam down on Elenka and she risks catching on fire. 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Eanos took out Fire 1, but missed Fire 4 with Spiritual Weapon
Fire 4 hit Elenka twice, 15 physical dmg, 8 fire and needs two Ref saves to avoid burning (DC16)

Initiative:
You guys
Fire Elementals

Updated Map:

Map Notes: 
1) Darker vegetation provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures. Counts as difficult terrain
2) The wood colored circles are tree trunks. Provide cover
3) Squares with fire risk burning (1d4 fire dmg if fail Reflex 11 DC)






Party Status

```
Audra:     28/47 HP remaining; 
Eanos:     41/41 HP remaining;
Elenka:    21/44 HP remaining; 23 dmg & Poss Burning
Drevezh:   42/47 HP remaining;
Fulgrim:   55/80 HP remaining; (67/92 Raging); Burning 2/4 rounds; 6 dmg
```

Spells Cast:  Haste (3/6 rnds remain), Spiritual Weapon (3/6 rnds remain)
Abilities Used: Bane (Eanos) 5/6 remaining
Conditions in effect: Resist Fire 10 (Audra: 6 Rnds, Drev), Haste (+30 ft. move +1 Extra Attack when making full attack action; +1 Att/Dodge AC/Ref)(3 Rnds), Protection Judgment: Resist fire 4(Eanos), Weapon of Awe (Fulgrim) (+2 to damage rolls and enemy shaken one round on a crit), Fulgrim Rage (20/23 rnds remain)

Enemy Status:

```
Fire Elemental 1 (AC17/30HP): Destroyed
Fire Elemental 2 (AC19/60HP(DR5/-)): Destroyed
Fire Elemental 3 (AC19/60HP(DR5/-)): Destroyed
Fire Elemental 4 (AC19/60HP(DR5/-)): 25 HP remaining
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I NPC'd Eanos. Let's finish it and wrap it up.

Everyone is up for Round 5.      [sblock=Burn]A fire elemental deals fire damage in addition to damage  dealt on a successful hit in melee. Those affected by the burn ability  must also succeed on a Reflex  save or catch fire, taking the listed damage for an additional 1d4  rounds at the start of its turn. A burning creature can attempt a new  save as a full-round action. Dropping and rolling on the ground grants a  +4 bonus on this save. Creatures that hit a burning creature with  natural weapons or unarmed attacks take fire damage as though hit by the  burning creature and must make a Reflex save to avoid catching on fire. Fire Elemental 1 deal 1d6 burn damage, Fire Elementals 2 & 3 deal 1d8 damage.  Please roll Reaction Save and 1d4 round duration. Failed save means burning and damage gets applied again at the beginning of the character's turn.[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 12, 2013)

Fulgrim sees the smaller fire elemental's flames wither out and moves to attack the last burning elemental. He makes a mighty swing with his axe at the burning blaze.

[sblock=OOC]

Move to D:15. Attack Fire Elemental #4.

Power Attack -- 1d20+13=21
Damage -- 1d12+17=27


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Fulgrim Ironforge
*Initiative:* +3 (+5 when underground)
*AC:* 18 (17 flat-footed, 11 Touch) *Raging AC: 16*
*HP:* 80 Current: 55  (*RAGING HP 92  Current: 67*
*CMB:* +10 CMD: 21 Fort: +9 Reflex: +4 Will: +4 

*Damage Reduction:*  3/--

MW Greataxe +11/+6 (1d12+6/20/x3)
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Great Axe

[sblock=Fulgrim, Raging]
*AC:* 16 (15 flat-footed, 9 Touch)
*HP:* 92 Current: 92
*CMB:* +12 CMD: 23 Fort: +10 Reflex: +1 Will: +3 

*Damage Reduction:*  2/--
*Rage:* 16/17


MW Greataxe +13/+8 (1d12+9/20/x3) and
Special: Power Attack for -2 to hit, +6 damage (to above)
         Furious Focus Removes -2 to hit on power attack of first attack
[/sblock]


[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 12, 2013)

*GM:*  27 dmg -5 for DR leaves Fire 4 still standing.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Drevezh'korol roars at the elemental when he sees it go after Elenka.  Not bothering to do more than shift stance the wood man brings clasped fists to bear on the elemental.  It only takes one blow, however, to knock the creature to oblivion.

Elenka, now free from threat, slaps at the fires that lick at her clothing.

[sblock=Actions]Drevezh'korol:
Free: --
Full Round: Full Attack (slam w/H+PA) x2 on elemental #4: 1d20+11=22, 2d6+15=26, 1d20+11=13, 2d6+15=21  One hit for modified 21 damage.

Elenka:
Full Round: slap out fires (Reflex): 1d20+4=16, 1d20+4=24[/sblock]



__


• • • Elenka Danyllova • • •__• • Drevezh'Korol • •

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Elenka[/size] Human Summoner 6
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8

*AC:* 16 (12 touch; 14 flat-footed) Current AC: 17 (+1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 44  Current: 21
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +7

*In Hand:*
*Conditions:* Hasted
*Spells:*
1st level: 3/5 remaining.
2nd level: 2/4 remaining.
Rod of Extend: 2/3 remaining (3rd lv. or lower)
*Special:* Summon Monster 3 6/6

[size=+1]Drevezh'Korol[/size] Eidolon
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +8; Darkvision 60 ft.

*AC:* 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed) Current AC: 25 (+4 mage armor, +1 dodge (haste))
*HP:* 47  Current: 41
*CMB:* +11 *CMD:* 23 *Fort:* +5 *Ref:* +3 *Will:* +4 (+8 vs. enchantment)

*In Hand:* --
*Conditions:* Mage Armored, Hasted, Resist Fire 10[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2013)

With the last of the Fire Elementals being struck down the threat of the flaming creatures appears to be over.  The large tent where they came from is still on fire, but you can see though the gaping holes there are no more inside.

The other two tents are charred, but have not burst into flames. 









*OOC:*


Combat Over 5600XP (1400 each)





[sblock=Combat Information]Fulgrim still burning 5 dmg

Updated Map:

Map Notes: 
1) Darker vegetation provides 20% concealment(Roll 1d100; 1-20 misses) for ranged attacks being bushes, 50% concealment for small  creatures. Counts as difficult terrain
2) The wood colored circles are tree trunks. Provide cover
3) Squares with fire risk burning (1d4 fire dmg if fail Reflex 11 DC)






Party Status

```
Audra:     28/47 HP remaining; 
Eanos:     41/41 HP remaining;
Elenka:    21/44 HP remaining; 
Drevezh:   42/47 HP remaining;
Fulgrim:   50/80 HP remaining; (62/92 Raging); Burning 1/4 rounds; 5 dmg
```

Spells Cast:  Haste (2/6 rnds remain), Spiritual Weapon (2/6 rnds remain)
Abilities Used: Bane (Eanos) 5/6 remaining
Conditions in effect: Resist Fire 10 (Audra: 6 Rnds, Drev), Haste (+30 ft. move +1 Extra Attack when making full attack action; +1 Att/Dodge AC/Ref)(3 Rnds), Protection Judgment: Resist fire 4(Eanos), Weapon of Awe (Fulgrim) (+2 to damage rolls and enemy shaken one round on a crit), Fulgrim Rage (19/23 rnds remain)[/sblock]        *GM:*  GE, can you begin updating that Excel spreadsheet please.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 13, 2013)

*Elenka and Drevezh'korol, summoner and wood man*

Elenka looks relieved as she slaps the last of the fires on her person out.

"Quickly, now!  Let's look for Alecks..."

She hurries off to peek into tents looking for survivors.  Drevezh'korol follows close by also searching.









*OOC:*


I try to get that done and posted tonight.  I discovered I used the old tracker with the wrong calculation for 5th level previously so I'll need to reinput to the up-to-date version.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2013)

[sblock=XP table]

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2013)

*GM:*  Thanks, GE.  I really should look into using that when I get back.  I might have a version of Office that will work with it now.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 17, 2013)

Audra is still in a fighting stance as the last of the fire things goes out. It takes her a moment of standing there to realize the threat is past. Elenka's words and actions spur the Monk into action as she begins searching about the bodies scatted around to see if any are Alecks.

"I am praying he is okay. That he sheltered in one of the tents. Or got away."

She is again exerting quite an effort to keep from running around the camp at top speed looking for any signs of her brother. 

[sblock=Action] Audra searches for Alecks or any signs of him. 

Perception Roll: 1d20+11=22

[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 17, 2013)

Fulgrim watches as the last of the fire elementals falls. He stands for a moment before the realization of the flames still burning on his body strike him. He quickly drops to the ground and begins rolling in an attempt to put the flames out, still gripping his axe tightly.

[sblock=OOC]

Reflex Save -- 1d20+8=15

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2013)

Audra finds Alecks bound and unconscious in the northern tent.

The center tent, smouldering in ruins of tatttered canvas, has a orb of fiery colors swirling in it. This was the location of the Fire Elementals appearing.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 22, 2013)

Audra cries out when she spies Alecks in the northern tent. She disappears inside, looking her brother over carefully as if afraid if she reaches out to touch him he'll disappear in a puff of smoke. She also uses this time to assess his injuries. 

"Alecks."

She whispers low while checking him. 

"Finally."

She shrugs off the pack she carries. Despite her best efforts, tears begin to slowly roll down her ashen cheeks, leaving a trail of almost clear flesh beneath the soot and charred ash that is all that remains of the elementals.

[sblock=ooc]Rolling a heal check for Alecks wound(s), bumps bruises and the like before unbinding him or trying to wake him

1d20+12=24

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 22, 2013)

*Eanos Setirav, human inquisitor*

Eanos shakes his head vigorously, looking about himself as if waking from a dream. He remembers fire and fighting, but while channeling Issolatha's ire, he seems to have lost himself. In the smoldering camp he tries to regain his bearings. He breathes deep with his still-enhanced senses: burnt flesh and ash roil in his nostrils, bringing him back awake. He sees Audra dart for the bound man, then sees the shimmering orb. 

"Damn stones'll be the death of me yet," he mutters, then calls louder, "He alright, little one? Got my healing stick if you need it. If not, wanna make sure that shimmering trinket over there doesn't spit out more fire on us."

[sblock=ooc]ugh. ugh. ugh. I WILL find my way back to posting regularity. ithinkicanithinkicanithinkican...[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]Eanos Setirav 

*Initiative:* +6
*AC:* 17 (19 w/ SoF)
*HP:* 41 Current: 41
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +9

*Conditions:* Bloodhound (Scent, perception, & survival bonuses, 5 hours)

*In Hand:*Composite Longbow +1

Arrows: 31/33 
Blunt Arrows: 20/20
Cold Iron Arrows: 19/19
Silver Blunt Arrows: 16/16
CLW Wand charges: 27/50 remaining (second wand full)
Silver Figurine (from Elenka): Activated

Used: Scroll of Resist Energy

*Judgement:* 1/2 Remaining *Determination:* 2/2 remaining
*Silver Tongued Haggler:* 6/6 remaining
*Bane:* 5/5 rounds remaining
*Spells:* Orisons (DC 13): Brand, Create Water, Detect Magic, Disrupt Undead, Guidance, Light
1st (5/5 remaining)(DC 14): Deadeye's Lore, Divine Favor, Lend Judgement, Litany of Sloth, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith, Wrath
2nd (2/4 remaining)(DC 15): Silence, Weapon of Awe, Bloodhound, Spiritual Weapon[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2013)

Alecks is not severely injured, just beaten into unconsciousness.  A light healing spell would be enough to wake him.

You are able to gather up the orb, for the moment it appears to have gone inert and is not spitting out fire elementals.

        *GM:*  I am ready to call this one completed.  There is no follow on to this with Qik AFK, and a summary can deal with your final rewards.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2013)

Elenka helps Eanos store the stone as safely as they can for returning to the gnome giving Audra time to tend to Alecks and her emotions in private.  Drevezh'korol keeps watch as Elenka moves from dealing with the orb to searching the rest of the camp for clues to the men's identities and for valuables.  Eventually she'll check to see if Audra is ok.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 23, 2013)

Audra nods to the offer of the healing wand, gently rolling her battered brother to his back after cutting his binds gently. She settles back on her haunches and waits for him to wake. As she does so, she turns to her pack, unties the strap on the small pocket and withdraws the strange card she has carried.









*OOC:*


Works for me. This was a fun ride, thanks to all of you for coming along. As far as I'm concerned if you want to write a paragraph or two wrap up on it of Alecks waking and all that you can, but it can also be left off here if you prefer.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2013)

*GM:*  Okay.  Let us officially mark the end as of 25 March.  That will give you all a day to wrap up RPing and GE can post the final numbers on the handy spreadsheet.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 24, 2013)

Fulgrim manages to get the fire put out as his rage slips away. The burns still sting and he grumbles at some of the singed hair in his beard. He leans heavily on his axe as he catches his breath.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2013)

"Alecks safe, the stone in our keeping..."  Elenka nods her approval over a job satisfactorily completed.  "Good work, my friends."

[sblock=Final XP]Thanks, PM, for finishing out the adventure for us.  I appreciate it.



[/sblock]


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 25, 2013)

*OOC:*




Thanks for jumping in to finish this one out! Much appreciated.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2013)

Alecks regains consciousness.  

He was captured by the Ears of the Whisperer, along with an orb that opens into the Plane of Fire. He was surprised to find that Audra still lived, but after some convincing he is overjoyed.  In addition to the orb, you find enough salvageable gear among the dead kidnappers to accumulate a significant haul for your troubles.

The journey back to turn in the orb to Phedilo Crea is uneventful by comparison and you collect your reward for its recovery as well.  

All said and done, your pockets are full of plenty of gold and the siblings are reunited.

[sblock=Final Awards] With 3025gp Each for Encounters and the reward for orb.
Audra Final XP=19594xp & +14064gp total for the adventure
Eanos Final XP=19676xp & +14086gp total for the adventure
Fulgrim Final XP=19920xp & +14152gp total for the adventure
Elenka Final XP=27001xp & +16619gp total for the adventure[/sblock]


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Mar 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


Thanks for stepping in and wrapping things up, Perrinmiller! And thanks for participating to the rest of you. Was a fun group!


----------



## jkason (Mar 26, 2013)

Eanos finds himself amazingly relieved when this newest stone seems to have finished with its activity. He gives a quiet smile to see Audra at last reunited with her brother, and keeps his own inner satisfaction hidden when he discovers the other bodies belong to the cult he's sworn his life to decimate. Perhaps these stones aren't quite the bane he thought they were. 

Still, even the secret-keeper's skills couldn't conceal his elation when he finally fobbed the stone off on the group's gnome employer.

[sblock=ooc]Add my thanks to the others, PM. And extra thanks for pulling double duty replacement, since you had to NPC Eanos for the last two rounds. Very much appreciated![/sblock]


----------

